# the 2013/2014 nfl thread v. in a snowglobe in a dollar store



## alasdairm

previous thread: The 2012/2013 NFL Thread v. Brady dont need no money

schedules are published so let's discuss.

gm, you want to have an avatar bet on the bills vs. patriots games? plenty of falcons fans here - who wants to bet?

alasdair


----------



## MikeOekiM

i would love to bet on falcons pats game.

falcons at home seals it up imo


----------



## alasdairm

an avatar bet? pats win, you sport a pats avatar for a week. falcons win, vice versa.






alasdair


----------



## MikeOekiM

deal.


----------



## alasdairm

sweet!









alasdair


----------



## MikeOekiM

sunday night too

should add to the suspense.


----------



## China Rider

week 2 rams @ falcons

dunno the score

but steven Jackson will look about 18 carries, 25 yards, 0tds

pumped as fuck about rams getting HOME primetime games vs seattle and sf


----------



## MikeOekiM

i'll guarantee jackson goes wild on the rams just because.


----------



## shimazu

if the eagles take geno smith I might cry

seriously


----------



## MikeOekiM

yeah, they have vick and foles. if they take smith that means they should have never resigned vick.

they shouldnt have resigned him either way tho


----------



## MikeOekiM

i could see eagles taking EJ Manuel


----------



## China Rider

MikeOekiM said:


> i'll guarantee jackson goes wild on the rams just because.



if anyone rushes over 100 yards vs stl it will be arian foster

it's not like Jackson is out for revenge vs stl, he loves the blue and gold and if gets HoF will go in a ram


----------



## MikeOekiM

China Rider said:


> if anyone rushes over 100 yards vs stl it will be arian foster
> 
> it's not like Jackson is out for revenge vs stl, he loves the blue and gold and if gets HoF will go in a ram



it'll be the same way tony gonzalez felt when facing the chiefs.


----------



## Care

From the other thread....



alasdairm said:


> making excuses already?
> 
> your schedule doesn't look that hard. sure, you have to play the packers, saints and falcons but you also get the titans, jags and panthers. that said, by opponent win/loss, you have the 8th toughest schedule.
> 
> looks for the broncos in the superbowl this year - easiest schedule on paper.
> 
> alasdair



Ok first off, your thread title has the imaginative value of a gnat. Its also the 2nd consecutive patriots themed thread title.

Secondly, my statement had nothing to do with making excuses and everything to do with the reality, which is that the 49ers have a very difficult schedule on paper. I firmly believe that the 49ers are making a run for the SB once again this year, if any team has a right to be confident at this point in time, its the 9ers.

Im sure the pats will once again cruise to the playoff in that group of feeder teams they call the AFC East. If the broncos have the easiest schedule then the pats are a close second.


----------



## alasdairm

Care said:


> If the broncos have the easiest schedule then the pats are a close second.


not even close. patriots are 14th in 2013.

alasdair


----------



## Care

Looking at your schedule.....


bills
jets
bucs
falcons
bengals
saints
jets
dolphins
steelers
panthers
broncos
texans
browns
dolphins
ravens
bills

To me, thats pretty soft. I guess it could be softer is if you played the AFC west instead of the north, but still half those teams are basically free wins. IF the pats and broncos were in any other divisions in football they would be much less likely to make the playoffs, but as it stands they are the most for sure division winners in the league going into the season. Theyre good teams for sure but there is no denying they benefit from a soft schedule. If you look at the 49ers schedule comparatively there are only a handful of games that look to be walk overs on paper.


----------



## Care

Pretty badass video about the 49ers/Seahawks rivalry

http://www.nfl.com/videos/movie-trailers/0ap2000000160017/49ers-vs-Seahawks-Western-Promises

gives me goosebumps, cant wait for those games this year.


----------



## Marijuanster

Chiefs will make the playoffs this year.


----------



## China Rider

Care said:


> Pretty badass video about the 49ers/Seahawks rivalry
> 
> http://www.nfl.com/videos/movie-trailers/0ap2000000160017/49ers-vs-Seahawks-Western-Promises
> 
> gives me goosebumps, cant wait for those games this year.



sorry but rams vs seahawks and niners were far better games

and rams v niners rivalry has far more history than stupid seahawks, seahawks have no history at all, who the fuck changes conferences?(brewers and Astros....yeah, those kinda teams)

vs seahawks they went 1-1, both games the away team lost by 7 points

niners and rams played 10 quarters and rams won by 3, 1-0-1 record

I told you rams and niners would be primetime before week 4, and whatya know, week 4 thurs night @ the dome, should be the most rocking crowd in the dome since '01 playoffs

pretty pissed about having @sea in week 17 for the 3rd time in 4 years...

and sorry there is no way to gauge a schedules difficulty at this time, just look over the past few years how bad Monday night games end up being, it's all a crapshoot


----------



## The Liberal Media

The  prospective thought of Sharrif in an Oakland Uni has me creaming my pants already
We might suck enough to get Clowney next year as well  even though he says he doesnt care for 3-4) 
Tarver will play some form of hybrid so we should be able to get use from both , if we draft them that is.

NFL Network draft analyst Mike Mayock rates the 6-foot-3, 297-pound Floyd as the second-best overall prospect in the draft behind Central Michigan left tackle Eric Fisher. Mayock has compared Floyd’s explosiveness to Pro Football Hall of Famer Warren Sapp’s. Floyd ran the 40-yard dash at the combine in 4.92 seconds.

“His quickness and ability to get up the field and disrupt the pass game is unique for a defensive tackle,” Mayock said. “If you can get a defensive tackle that can affect the pass game, you’ve got something special. He’s also stout enough to play the run, so I have him No. 2 on my board. I love the kid.”


Would LOVE to see Floyd and Clowney on the same d line in Silver and Black, That could be dominant for 10 years

Cant wait for the draft, shame they spread it out instead of just having it at the weekend.
Hope Reggie takes a late rd flyer on headcase and potential stereotype Raider and Nocal homie Tyler Bray, We need a brash leader with moxie for QB , I dont buy Flynn as a starter, far too "nice" and safe


----------



## Care

China Rider said:


> and sorry there is no way to gauge a schedules difficulty at this time, just look over the past few years how bad Monday night games end up being, it's all a crapshoot



I suppose by that logic we should just not talk about football at all then....

I realize that its difficult to gauge how good teams will be this year but its all we have at this point.


----------



## shimazu

strength of schedule is the dumbest stat to argue for why your team will win/lose

especially in the NFL


----------



## Care

If anything I think its most important in the NFL than any of the other pro sports. The short season makes every game more important and any one team will play less than half of the teams in league during the season making the variance in difficulty between schedules pretty significant. Its just hard to tell who will be good before the season starts.

Compared to a sport like baseball where there are sooooo manyyyy gamesssss that everyone play both good and bad teams pretty much equally so it kind of evens out.


----------



## shimazu

except when you lose to a team you are directly improving your teams strength of schedule

and vice versa


----------



## Care

I agree.... not sure exactly how that counters what im saying though....


----------



## shimazu

like if you would have beaten that team instead of losing to that team, your strength of schedule would decrease and theirs would increase instead of the other way around.

it is not a useless stat, but to tout it around like the sole reason of why teams do good or bad is bullshit

and I've seen a couple people use it as a defense for their mediocre teams not doing well

any team can beat any team in the NFL, you just have to go out and do it


----------



## Care

shimazu said:


> like if you would have beaten that team instead of losing to that team, your strength of schedule would decrease and theirs would increase instead of the other way around.


and rightfully so



shimazu said:


> any team can beat any team in the NFL, you just have to go out and do it



same can be said in basketball, hockey, baseball, soccer......


----------



## alasdairm

shimazu said:


> like if you would have beaten that team instead of losing to that team, your strength of schedule would decrease and theirs would increase instead of the other way around.
> 
> it is not a useless stat, but to tout it around like the sole reason of why teams do good or bad is bullshit


i don't think anybody here us suggesting that it's the only metric which applies in the nfl.

however, pre-season, when there have been no games yet, it is one metric which can inform the discussion until the carnage begins...

alasdair


----------



## shimazu

im just saying if you look at most of the teams with a high strength of schedule they have below 500 records because of exactly what I just said

when you lose every two out of three games you are increasing your strength of schedule by making the opponents records better


----------



## China Rider

you can only look back and reflect on s.o.s, not forecast 

the only significance of preseason is who gets cut and who get's to be a special teamer

rams won 4 preseason games in 2011

that's two times more than the amount of the regular season games they won 

I hate bad mock drafts, howard cossell's son(I think) did one for yahoo and had rams taking a DT and eddie lacy

last year their first pick was a DT and they signed kendall Langford for 4 years and decent cash, both played well last year

there's a reason they didn't want steven Jackson back, it's because they want to see how well isiah pead(broke all rushing records while at uCinci), daryl Richardson was better than Jackson last year and terrance gannaway was an all American during his final year at Baylor(bobby griffen helped stuff dem stats)

heard ram's GM les snead on rich eisen's podcast last week and he was talking about when he was head scout for the falcons the year they drafted Julio jones and told a story about showing people something he wrote on a napkin 'why draft a receiver when you already have one'

he said something about not being interested in cordarrle Patterson cause he's another version of  brian quick

can the guy who is responsible for roddy white/Julio jones reach similar success with quick/Patterson?
quick and Patterson are the sizes of the pair of falcon's, hmmm
but i'd rather tavon Austin if available, or whatever, just some future hall of famer that I can love and grow old with 

what's up with the vols sucking while having 3 WRs expected to be taken in first two rounds and a top 8 qb? obvious answer Is obvious


----------



## shimazu

I've always felt teams should take the best player on their board that drops to them instead of drafting for needs and reaching on a player because you can always trade the guy who dropped later

especially at WR and RB, I feel like anyone who can run fast can play WR and same deal with RB, if you O Line is good enough you just need someone who is fast


----------



## China Rider

yeah, for the most part take best player available, unless it's a QB you don't need, than you trade that pick for 5 first round picks and some conditionals 

jets should just fire rex ryan, why let him have anything to do with 2 number one draft picks that he won't be coaching after their rookie seasons?


----------



## shimazu

I seriously wouldn't mind if the Eagles took one of the top LTs or Warmack from Alabama and created one of the most potent ground attacks in the NFL

I don't think the traditional running game is dead teams just see the top teams airing it out but if you keep the other team off the field you are greatly increasing your chance to win and with the amount of pure pash rushers being thrown onto D lines now you can take advantage of douchebags like Jason Babin who only know one move and cant stop the run for shit

if you watched any Eagles game over the past two years you know the run game isnt dead they got killed time and time again because of it.


----------



## China Rider

I would have no problem with st Louis to take offensive lineman with their first 3 picks

the only legit need is at LG, but a great Oline makes everything better and doesn't give Bradford any excuses to not be awesome


----------



## Care

China Rider said:


> you can only look back and reflect on s.o.s, not forecast



I dont think thats true. Looking back on strength of schedule is obviously far more accurate, but  I think its safe to say that a game against the Packers is going to be significantly more difficult than a game vs the Raiders. There will always be some teams that either underachieve or surprise, but its pretty easy to separate the toughest games from the easiest ones if you ask me.


----------



## China Rider

I can't disagree 

but every year there are a few teams that end up being sneaky good, sometimes even sneaky superbowl champs


----------



## Wyld 4 X

I have an uneasy feeling about the upcoming Steelers' season.  Even think maybe the Ravens & Steelers both might be in for a down year.  But I think this comes with age and player turnover which has been on the horizon for a few seasons now.  I love Tomlin as coach but he has a tough road to travel this year and next I believe.  That being said, GM Kevin Colbert has always surprised me with player moves and he may yet this season as well.


----------



## alasdairm

^ want to do an avatar bet the week of nov. 3rd?






 vs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




alasdair


----------



## shimazu

I think the Bengals win the AFC North and actually win a playoff game this year

as far as the draft goes I have to admit Im more pumped then usual because I want to see what kind of players Chip Kelly goes after because it always seemed like Andy Reid and Joe Bannar would try to out think everyone else and reach on guys when there was other proven players on the board ie Jaquan Jarret and I could name a lot more but I already forgot most of their names and would have to look it up oh Brandon Graham who actually had signs of life last year but still has been a bust so far by pure production compared to someone like Jason Pierre Paul who they could have taken over Graham

not to mention everyone and their mother was expecting Earl Thomas and it was just like Brandon who?


----------



## Wyld 4 X

alasdairm said:


> ^ want to do an avatar bet the week of nov. 3rd?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alasdair



Sure, its only a week and unlike others on here I wont disappear.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

shimazu said:


> I want to see what kind of players Chip Kelly goes after



Not an Eagles fan but I am curious too.  The problem is he is coaching in a very impatient sports city so he has to give the fans some hope right from the start.


----------



## alasdairm

Wyld 4 X said:


> Sure, its only a week and unlike others on here I wont disappear.


pats win, you sport a pats avatar for a week. steelers win, vice versa.

it's on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




where are you gm? two bills avatar bets waiting for you: september 8th; december 29th

alasdair


----------



## China Rider

make the bet a temp. ban, pussies


----------



## alasdairm

how long? if i get a couple of days off from this kindergarten, i'll be the winner...

i don't see you betting. want to bet on whose team finishes with the best record? you guys should finish at around 8-8 so maybe i'll give you a couple of games...

alasdair


----------



## One Thousand Words

Wyld 4 X said:


> I have an uneasy feeling about the upcoming Steelers' season.  Even think maybe the Ravens & Steelers both might be in for a down year.  But I think this comes with age and player turnover which has been on the horizon for a few seasons now.  I love Tomlin as coach but he has a tough road to travel this year and next I believe.  That being said, GM Kevin Colbert has always surprised me with player moves and he may yet this season as well.



The Steelers do have a relatively easy run through the season though. Division games can go either way and the games against Chicago is a perfect grind em out type battle that they usually thrive on.


----------



## ArCi

jesus christ Barry Sanders is acting like such a fucking bitch over getting the madden cover

they are comparing highlights and careers between him an AP. He doesn't even acknowledge how good AP is and didn't even seem impressed about him coming back form the knee injury
AP is just trying to have fun and Barry is taking this cover thing fucking serious, he's making himself look like an idiot

the whole time AP was saying a bunch of good things about Barry Sanders.. not once did he say anything about AP
When AP would start talking he would act like he wasn't even paying attention, he would point and smile at people in the crowd

honestly i didnt think he was such a fucking douche


----------



## MikeOekiM

Adrian Peterson easily deserves it coming off that year he had.
Why would fucking barry sanders get it randomly? sure he was a great RB but how long ago was that? i dont remember any other player getting the cover years after retiring.


----------



## GenericMind

alasdairm said:


> gm, you want to have an avatar bet on the bills vs. patriots games? plenty of falcons fans here - who wants to bet?



Considering the Bills have only beat the Pats once over the past decade, the only avatar bet I'd accept would be one where a Bills win in either games this year = a win for me.


----------



## MikeOekiM

Draft on tonight!

Should be interesting  with talk that Falcons could trade up all the way up to possibly #2 even though I doubt it. This is the first draft in awhile that I had no idea what to expect to happen.


----------



## GenericMind

I'm hosting a Draft Party at teh Nightclub.


----------



## MikeOekiM

GenericMind said:


> I'm hosting a Draft Party at teh Nightclub.



inb4everyoneboosthebillspick

probably a lot of Giants fans just for the simple fact that they're from new york. 
similar to the steelers fans in my area but id guess probably even more extreme


----------



## alasdairm

GenericMind said:


> I'm hosting a Draft Party at teh Nightclub.


have fun.

did you miss this or are you just ignoring it:





alasdairm said:


> where are you gm? two bills avatar bets waiting for you: september 8th; december 29th





alasdair


----------



## shimazu

take Sharriff Floyd please for the love of christ


----------



## shimazu

ok I guess Im cool with Lane Johnson as well. I want to see McCoy have a bounceback year.


----------



## MikeOekiM

I like the Desmond Trufant pick.
biggest need easily for falcons to replace Dunta Robinson at CB.


----------



## China Rider

rams had best first round

tavon Austin will be better than percy harvin and ogletree is a freak of an athlete, great size at 6'3 230,will do the small things like coverage and run stop, don't expect him to get many sacks,ints, hurries or tackles

I fucking love rams front office


----------



## MikeOekiM

idk Vikings i thought raped the draft with their 3 first round picks. i don't think it could have gone any better for them.


----------



## China Rider

with ponder, AP, Jennings and Rudolph...couldn't think of a worse fit for Patterson, he needs some developing and Is riddled with hindrances 

Vikings did get better though, for sure

tavon and ogletree are two guys who make huge impact starting in week 1

ogletree is a top 15 talent, only made it that far cause so many nfl teams are pussies who can't handle guys with slight character issues

feels good hearing my friends, and media's praise of ram's day one decisions

rams were looking good going into next year, before today, now i'm really excited...having really young *talent* is so overlooked, these guys are so desperate for huge contracts in their future, and there's only one way to make it happen

I aint even gonna say 'I told you so' after a 10+ win season next year, but anyone who cries fluke is a moron

ram's have a really good, young, fast offensive with an above average oline and a qb ready to reach the next level, deal with it 

not sure who, but either brian quick or isiah pead, both '12 rookies, will be 'keeper' status going into '14 fantasy football

throughout the years, so many all-pros are guys who emerge out of nowhere


----------



## shimazu

Im telling you guys the Eagles are going to be a top 5 rushing team next year if they can stay somewhat healthy

whether that translates to wins remains to be seen


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Alabama offensive tackle D.J. Fluker has had a successful career anchoring the Crimson Tide's offensive line for back-to-back national championship teams.

Now he's a San Diego Charger.

If he can keep rivers out of pressure we can give Denver a run for their money.


At this  point, I would be ecstatic with:

MLB: Arthur Brown SS: Jonathan Cyprien CB: Jamar Taylor NT: Jesse Williams

I'd accept:

MLB: Manti T'eo, Kiko Alonso WR: justin Hunter, Robert Woods TE: Zach Ertz OLB: Tank Carradine, Chase Thomas C: Brian Schwenke


----------



## alasdairm

GenericMind said:


> Considering the Bills have only beat the Pats once over the past decade, the only avatar bet I'd accept would be one where a Bills win in either games this year = a win for me.


so you have no confidence in your team? 'nuff said...



alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

Of course I do or I wouldn't make the bet in the first place. I'm just going by the win/loss statistics for the past decade between the two teams. If you don't think your team will win both outings, it sounds like YOU'RE the one with the confidence problem.


----------



## China Rider

damn ogletree just looks like a bad ass football player

love the fact he used to be a safety, used to piss me off when RBs would make catch and hit the corner for extra yards, ogletree will chase them down and I think will be a great guy to cover TEs, specifically Vernon davis, even though kaepernick ignores him

you guys think that Bradford, in a 12 team setup, will end up being a starting QB in fantasy leagues?
in my league i'm keeping Stafford, think he will have a giant year, but would love to get Bradford as a back up, now that he has multiple weapon and an oline to protect him, and he should be better just cause he's going into his 4th year, I predict his TD to INT ratio will be 4:1....with tavon Austin on the field it should help givens, cook and quick a lot

excited to see how tavon Austin is used, doubt he'll just be a typical slot WR, expect to see him run some reverses, line up in the backfield and a shit load of screens...even though he's great at it, not sure if I want him kick returning, gotta keep him healthy 

btw buffalo is so stupid for making that trade, mainly cause they could have drafted manuel today, sure they got a 2nd and 6th round pick, but for this years draft, glad we didn't give any picks towards next year's draft that is projected to be much stronger 

god damn I hope Washington finishes with a bad enough record to have a top ten pick that the ram's will get next year, that RG3 trade I looking so damn good right about now, ram's might be the youngest team EVER this year, if all goes as planned you can expect st.louis to be very competitive for the next 10 years and that just makes me  so damn much, THANK YOU JEFF FISHER and general manager LES SNEAD for taking this job!!!


----------



## China Rider

DrinksWithEvil said:


> Alabama offensive tackle D.J. Fluker has had a successful career anchoring the Crimson Tide's offensive line for back-to-back national championship teams.
> 
> Now he's a San Diego Charger.
> 
> If he can keep rivers out of pressure we can give Denver a run for their money.
> 
> 
> At this  point, I would be ecstatic with:
> 
> MLB: Arthur Brown SS: Jonathan Cyprien CB: Jamar Taylor NT: Jesse Williams
> 
> I'd accept:
> 
> MLB: Manti T'eo, Kiko Alonso WR: justin Hunter, Robert Woods TE: Zach Ertz OLB: Tank Carradine, Chase Thomas C: Brian Schwenke


saw that you guys resigned WR denario alexander, he's a beat if he can stay healthy, when he was in college he was amazing, wasn't drafted cause he's had like 5+ knee surgaries, and that's why ram's didn't hang on to him....he played well with chargers last year.....so don't think you guys will draft Justin hunter or Robert woods, with Floyd, alexander and Meacham, you guys have higher needs

i'd love if ram's traded both their 3rd round picks to move into 2nd round(currently don't have a 2nd round pick) and take cyprien 

you don't want teo my man, Arthur brown is a LB I feel like ram's would have taken if ogletree wasn't on the board at 30th, which was a miracle, considering many 'experts' considered him the most talented LB in the draft

think you guys should consider taking marcus lattimore in 3rd or 4th round if he makes it that far, ryan Matthews Is such a bust, but maybe give him one more chance and since lattimore probably won't be healthy to start the season, you guys can mold him into a replacement


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Ya alexander is a beast and i a very happy with what what he showed in only have a season.

Matthews needs to be coached better. Now that norv is gone,maybe Mcoy can light a fire under this teams asses,and atleast put up a fight with the donks.


I like Kent State left tackle Brian Winters, but as a left guard. Winters probably will be drafted today.

Lattimore looks like this actor from the wire


----------



## alasdairm

GenericMind said:


> Of course I do or I wouldn't make the bet in the first place. I'm just going by the win/loss statistics for the past decade between the two teams. If you don't think your team will win both outings, it sounds like YOU'RE the one with the confidence problem.


i see what you've done here. ok, let's do it.

pats win both games, you sport a patriots avatar for week following december 29th. bills win either game and i'll sport a bills avatar the same week.









alasdair


----------



## China Rider

DrinksWithEvil said:


> Ya alexander is a beast


yeah , it was sweet when he had his first ever really good game of his career when he added a sweet diving touchdown when ram's beat the chargers on 2010 haha

if he didn't have knees of an eel, he would probably be Brandon marshall good

I think norv was good for the offense, he actually is an offensive genius and expect Cleveland to make strides next year with him as their new OC, even if he does look like freddy kruger before he was in a meth lab explosion 

if you need a safety, i'm going to be pissed if you guys take bacari Rambo in the 3rd round, cause i'm really hoping the ram's draft him, bad ass name and remember him being a beast during the UF/UGA game last year, plus the fact he played with ogletree should add nice chemistry ...although there are apparently a good 10 saferties still available that are potentially future long term options for teams

and sweet , just saw a top 5 LT of all time, Orlando pace on nfl network, he'll be announcing ram's picks today

it was awesome last year when Isaac bruce and torry holt announced the first pick of round 2, brian quick, which is why I think quick will be really good in the future, mostly because of who introduced him into the league lol


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

China Rider said:


> yeah , it was sweet when he had his first ever really good game of his career when he added a sweet diving touchdown when ram's beat the chargers on 2010 haha
> 
> if he didn't have knees of an eel, he would probably be Brandon marshall good
> 
> I think norv was good for the offense, he actually is an offensive genius and expect Cleveland to make strides next year with him as their new OC, even if he does look like freddy kruger before he was in a meth lab explosion
> 
> if you need a safety, i'm going to be pissed if you guys take bacari Rambo in the 3rd round, cause i'm really hoping the ram's draft him, bad ass name and remember him being a beast during the UF/UGA game last year, plus the fact he played with ogletree should add nice chemistry ...although there are apparently a good 10 saferties still available that are potentially future long term options for teams
> 
> and sweet , just saw a top 5 LT of all time, Orlando pace on nfl network, he'll be announcing ram's picks today
> 
> it was awesome last year when Isaac bruce and torry holt announced the first pick of round 2, brian quick, which is why I think quick will be really good in the future, mostly because of who introduced him into the league lol





Norv was good but he didint know how to motivate a spoiled team anymore.. He had his time. The era of Mcoy is here and i hope its good.


----------



## China Rider

yeah norv was just like andy reid, two good coaches but just really needed to part ways with their franchises

it's funny how marty shottenhiemer was fired after going 14-2 and they let norv get away with like 4 underachieving years In a row, they fired AJ...AJ....I forget his last name, chargers GM, right?

damn, first two picks of 2nd round are two guys who were on the radar of internet rams fans

cyprien went to Jacksonville with first pick, and titans traded up to get 2nd pick from the niners to take Justin hunter out of  u of ten, some felt like he is better than fellow u of ten WR who went in rd 1 to Vikings, cordarrale patterson


----------



## shimazu

I like the Ertz pick, I'm starting to warm up to Chip Kelly I think this offense is going to take a lot of people by surprise.

or I mean, its not really a surprise when you sit down and look at the roster because they were actually not bad last year either but the turnovers and red zone inefficiency killed them

now if they could grab someone either on the D Line or secondary with the next pick I'd be willing to start cupping his balls tbh

shit I'll welcome any defensive player they seriously need everything


----------



## China Rider

rams take USC safety t.j. McDonald, at first I was like ehhhh

or tim McDonald junior

than I learned TJ is the son of 4 time pro bowl safety who played along side merton hanks with the early 90's niner's - tim McDonald, and his DB coach was jeff fisher

he's 6'2, pretty fast and physical, say his tackling needs work, luckily fisher is a DB guru and rams DC is a former DB coach

I like it, no matter what happens, he's way better than craig dahl


----------



## ArCi

wow Packers might have gottten the steal of the draft.

They get Eddie Lacy late 2nd round are you fucking kidding me?? How did the NFC North teams allow this to happen... all GB needs is a good running back and they are going to be really good.


----------



## China Rider

well I guess ram's plan to pass the ball more than a mike leach coached team next year

just selected tavon Austin's WVU team mate, WR Stedman bailey 

the dude had 100 catches and 25 tds last year? lol wtf

all these young WRs, training camp is gonna get mean and shit

between givens, Austin and bailey you have 3 guys that can run a 4.40 40, and huge 6'5 250lb jared cook runs a slow 4.5

greatest show on turf is BACK


----------



## shimazu

they are going to get rolled on by every other defense in their division


----------



## MikeOekiM

Arci said:


> wow Packers might have gottten the steal of the draft.
> 
> They get Eddie Lacy late 2nd round are you fucking kidding me?? How did the NFC North teams allow this to happen... all GB needs is a good running back and they are going to be really good.



there is talk about how his injuries are worse than people know


----------



## China Rider

shimazu said:


> they are going to get rolled on by every other defense in their division



just like last year right?

you're an eagle fan, the carnies of the sports world, by default, anything you say is cheap and uneducated


----------



## shimazu

lets see

49ers - better defense then Rams offense

Seahawks - better defense then Rams offense

Cardinals - better defense then Rams offense

just my opinion, I don't think Bradford is ever going to even make a Pro Bowl


----------



## China Rider

rams didn't use a fullback last year, probably wont next year

their main set will be 2tes(cook as a WR, kendricks as mainly blocker),2 slot wrs(bailey and austin) and 2 outside WRs(givens and quick)

put on nfl net work they are about to talk about how the rams are the most improved team after this commercial 

Bradford threw for 51 tds and won a hiesman  at age of 20, finally he can sling it like when he was at OU


----------



## MikeOekiM

division games are weird though.
the overall better team doesn't determine the winner.


----------



## China Rider

shimazu said:


> lets see
> 
> 49ers - better defense then Rams offense
> 
> Seahawks - better defense then Rams offense
> 
> Cardinals - better defense then Rams offense
> 
> just my opinion, I don't think Bradford is ever going to even make a Pro Bowl



what the fuck do you know about the rams offense other than anything I mention, which you won't agree with, even if I listed actual facts

teams never improve, specially when young and have excellent coaching staffs....

seahawks secondary are all tall, can they cover tiny speedsters?

niners lost their best DB and brought in craig dahl lol and an eagles reject

cardinals spend too much time on defense to be good


----------



## shimazu

im not saying they cant beat those teams especially the Cardinals

I just dont see them being anywhere close to the Kurt Warner era


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Chargers traded up to select Notre Dame linebacker Manti Te'o. Many predicted the star linebacker would be a first round pick, but the Bolts were able to get him at 38th overall by giving up their second and fourth round picks.

kinda shocked 




 The San Diego Chargers used the 76th overall selection in this year's draft on wide receiver Keenan Allen. 

I'm excited


----------



## China Rider

shimazu said:


> I just dont see them being anywhere close to the Kurt Warner era



I 100% agree

the league was so much different back than

and their offensive line was fucking awesome, i'm pretty sure Orlando pace blocked entire defenses 

 I don't want to debate anything, not looking for anyone to agree with me

i'm just excited, and probably a little too confident with assumptions, but if eagles had a 5 year span like rams did from '06-'11, you would prob just stop watching football

next year I can handle missing the playoffs, but in 2014 I expect/demand greatness


----------



## China Rider

DrinksWithEvil said:


> The San Diego Chargers used the 76th overall selection in this year's draft on wide receiver Keenan Allen.
> 
> I'm excited



lol nice copy pasta

but great fuckin'pick, most mocks I read had him a first rounder, I know a lot of ram's fans wanted him


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Same with the chargers I don't expect much this year but next year.. The donks should be scared

Of course in did not write that


----------



## MikeOekiM

Falcons took two CBs. their 2nd round pick Robert Alford was in some mock drafts in the late 1st round.

I think we're set at the CB position


----------



## MikeOekiM

China Rider said:


> lol nice copy pasta
> 
> but great fuckin'pick, most mocks I read had him a first rounder, I know a lot of ram's fans wanted him



his legs might be fucked tho which is why most teams passed on him. if they're not he should be a beast


----------



## China Rider

i'm way to giddy for sleep, I gotta take a handful of kpins and just pass out, i'm way too excited about my new family members, and way too excited to play golf at a dope course that I've never played, tomorrow am

good night NFL fans, everyone is going to win the superbowl next year

one quick note:

ozzy newsome shows brilliance again, matt elam and Arthur brown are great replacements for ed reed and ray lewis, just give it time, still good enough to keep team competitive next year


----------



## China Rider

DrinksWithEvil said:


> Same with the chargers I don't expect much this year but next year.. The donks should be scared
> 
> Of course in did not write that



I hope your new coach works out, was bronco's offensive coordinator last year, hell he was able to set up schemes to get tebow to win, so he's definitely creative, hopefully he conducted a dope staff

i'm pessimistic about coaches with no NFL HC experience, rams experimented with 2 seperate highly regarded coordinators(scott linehan '06-'08, steve spagnoulo '09-'11) after mike martz moved on, and well, words can't express how good it feels to have a proven bad ass running shit


----------



## shimazu

I don't think the Eagles are going to make the playoffs next year but their offense is going to be on point and I think Chip Kelly actually has a well thought out plan for his system and the type of players he needs for it to have a chance at working in the NFL.

Seriously, if Bryce Browns stops fumbling, you are looking at two of the top ten rushers in the league on the same team that is running almost twice the amount of plays as everyone else

should be some high scoring games

not to mention they got James Casey to play FB from the texans, and Ertz is perfect for this offense

see CR, I'm excited but realistic at the same time

defense is still shit


----------



## Wyld 4 X

Arci said:


> wow Packers might have gottten the steal of the draft.
> 
> They get Eddie Lacy late 2nd round are you fucking kidding me?? How did the NFC North teams allow this to happen... all GB needs is a good running back and they are going to be really good.



He might end up being pretty good or just another decent RB who kind of fades out behind Rodgers' great play.  Steelers dont miss on RBs much so there is good reason they took Bell with Lacy and Ball still available.


----------



## shimazu

I thought Giovani Bernard deserved to be picked before Lacy I mean Lacy is good but I think I could have ran for 1k yards behind that O line at Bama and Bernard can return punts in a desperate situation a la DeSean Jackson

idk I dont really look at stats with Running Backs I just watch how they play and would target whoever passes the eye test

speaking of RBs though, LeSean McCoy is looking like the best fantasy pick


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

our last pick we signed Brad Sorensen....dunno what to think...cuz it could be good to start grooming a qb if rivers can pull it together.


----------



## shimazu

shimazu said:


> Seriously, if Bryce Browns stops fumbling, you are looking at two of the top ten rushers in the league on the same team that is running almost twice the amount of plays as everyone else



ok that may be a bit of a stretch even I have to admit. I really think Bryce Brown has all the physical tools to be a 1k yard rusher, but he doesnt seem to have the ability to change his speed at will its just like he goes all out once he gets the ball and winds up outrunning his blockers or letting guys take good angles on him which negates his above average speed when he gets going.

definitely a straight line runner who will break a lot of shoulder tackles because he is such a force at full speed, which is good because LeSean is not really a power back by any stretch so it is a good change of pace.


----------



## China Rider

re:eddie lacy......Cadillac Williams, Laurence maroney, and Maurice clarett were pretty awesome in college too

ram's traded both their 6th round picks to get a 5th round pick and make their final selection, zac stacy, RB out of vandy, kid's running style and physical traits are very similar to MJD/doug martin, the fact snead was willing to trade two picks for this kid speaks volumes if you're a ram's fan

but honestly, I hope he never really gets many chances to play, really banking on isiah pead/daryl Richardson to be very effective running backs

from my point of view, it really looks like ram's offensive strategy is trying to emulate what the saints have been dong, they are loaded with weapons all under the age of 25, there are still lots of suits on TV and coaches who are convinced sam Bradford is the real deal, him going 7-9 as a rookie with such a shit team was miraculous, they also lost 4+ games by LESS than 3 points that year


> On December 26, Bradford surpassed Peyton Manning's record for most completed passes by an NFL rookie quarterback (326). Bradford finished the season with 354 completions out of 590 attempts, surpassing Manning's record of 575 for most attempts by an NFL rookie quarterback. Bradford became just the third rookie quarterback to start all 16 regular season games and pass over 3000 passing yards, joining Peyton Manning and Matt Ryan


manning and ryan had far better weapons...buuuttt lots of sam's completions were a shit load of screens and 3 yard slants

yeah he was able to accomplish that with an awful head coach, oline and WRs that were lucky to be in the league 

he was the reason pat shurmur got the brown's HC job and we all know how well that turned out


----------



## Wyld 4 X

Landry Jones in the 4th rd, I have to think that was an unexpected gift for the Steelers.  And they got one of his WRs at OU a couple rounds later.  Got some young blood for the great, but aging, defense while adding some depth at WR to help Brown and Sanders.  Bell will be interesting at RB if he doesnt get blown up by hard hitting defenses.  Pretty solid draft as usual for the Steelers.  Still though, I see a shaky season for them because I do not trust the o-line to keep Ben from being hit too often.


----------



## China Rider

I think if would be really great for this community if we all banned together and hated on the seahawks as much as possible 

marshawn lynch has seen his best years, the film is out on Russell Wilson, every team in the west has the play makers on defense to nullify him(and if he gets injured, which is probable, than they are completely fucked), percy harvin is their best player but everyone will hate him and he will miss 6+ games, the rest of their WRs/TEs are not good, at all,  pete carroll is not a good NFL coach, the secondary is good, but a little over rated, pretty pathetic they gave themselves their own nick name(boom squad?), their front 7 is hardly anything to worry about, don't know anything about their oline but don't care

last year tey just got hot at the right time, taking advantage of teams who were burnt out and/or struggling, they benefit so much from being in seattle, it's not close to anyone except san fran

seahawks 2013 record - 7-9

week 8 MNF sea@stl is the my most anticipated game in '13

27-13, rams win on Monday night hopefully legatron(he's going to break the record for longest FG, sooner than later) kicks a 67yarder with less than 10 seconds left in the 4th quarter, salt dem wounds, fellas


----------



## ArCi

Wow that is a pretty bold statement China.

I have Seattle winning their division and going to the NFC Championship next season


----------



## GenericMind

alasdairm said:


> i see what you've done here. ok, let's do it.
> 
> pats win both games, you sport a patriots avatar for week following december 29th. bills win either game and i'll sport a bills avatar the same week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alasdair



You're on sucka!


----------



## China Rider

Arci said:


> I have Seattle winning their division and going to the NFC Championship next season


sounds like you believe whatever the sensational media presents to us

I kinda like stl being under the radar, but now all of a sudden anytime NFC west is brought up, it's 'the rams are just as likely to win this division as anyone'

so far 2012 draft week trade looks like this: bob griffen for janoris Jenkins, alec ogletree, a few others, and can't wait to see what next year's Washington's draft pick brings us

rams won that trade, so fucking hard, maybe even if it was just for Jenkins alone,..that's if you're into building long lasting powerhouse programs instead of begging for national attention for a few years

skins defense will be a bottom 5 next year, buckwheat can definitely single handedly win a game, but you shouldn't want to/have to rely on the performance and impact of a single player


----------



## shimazu

none of the NFC East teams are going to have real good defenses IMO


----------



## China Rider

very true, least cowboys have ware, one of the few who can carry an entire squad

nfc east may be the worst division in football, for the first time, ever, as an eagle fan you should be excited that 8-8 may get you a home playoff game

I didn't realize how much of a beast rams 4th round pick C/G barrett jones is, he was all-American at Alabama, but went through some injuries that scared teams away, good chance he'll be ram's starting LG in week 1

I need some input from 'the U' enthusiast 3,4 

cause ram's took corner CB Brandon McGee and signed UDFA safety ray ray Armstrong, who hasn't played since '11, cause he was involved with the Miami booster scandal

McGee will be 4th string at best, but injuries/suspensions happen and shit

loved in the alec ogletree interview, when they brought up how he feels about playing behind a Dline with former first round picks chris long, Robert Quinn, kendall Langford and manchild micheal brokers, ogletree just smiled and paused for a moment, and said can't wait to be apart of this front 7

unless honey badger turns out to be a gamer, ogletree might have been one of the biggest steals of the draft, many considered him the most talented LB in the draft, I can definetly see him being a spy on kapernick/Wilson, nullifying and putting on the hurt when they decide to leave the pocket and run

and wouldn't be surprised of Stedman bailey has a better career than tavon Austin....suddenly there are a shit load of rams fans in WV

i'm hoping tavon can at least bring excitement at a national level and be someone who today's youth can fall in love with


----------



## shimazu

well the NFC East plays the AFC West this year so it will be a battle between those two I'd say

I don't even feel like speculating on how teams are going to finish in the division though, I really don't know who will win it.

I wouldn't be surprised if any one of the four teams wound up on top, although im not sure if RG3 is going to be back for the start of the season


----------



## Care

49ers sign UDFA Lawrence Okoye.

THe guy is an absolute physical specimen. at 311 lbs of lean muscle, he has massive amounts of potential. He is a british olympian and the british record holder in the discuss. THe catch is he has never played football before.

It will be tough for him to make the team, as the 49ers are pretty stacked already and roster spots are at a premium, but Tomsula is a great dline coach, and if he can mold this guy into a football player he could be a force.


----------



## neveroddoreven

If not for a ridiculously fluky last minute try in a rugby 7s tournament group stage game, i would have been lining up opposite that huge fucker a few years ago and he wasnt far off this size then and the guy could move. id likely have been a very broken man. i dont doubt he'll be able to play given some time and good coaching


----------



## shimazu

On paper Mike Vick looks like a good fit for Chip Kellys offense.

Until they bring up that teeny tiny caveat of "needs a QB who can make good decisions in an instant and pick the right play"

which, idk if youve guys seen him play recently (or ever really), but its not really his strong suit.

I actually hope they let Matt Barkely play if (when) Vick gets hurt. I'd rather have a guy who can get the ball to the playmakers and not turn it over than have a playmaker at QB who loads up highlight reels until he turns the ball over 30 yards from the endzone.

That being said, this is the most interesting NFL season for me this far. I've only ever known Andy Reid as the coach and its seriously frustrating to watch his decision making. If it werent for Jimmy Johnson (and Ray Rhodes draft picks) Andy Reid would be nothing, and if it werent for Brian Westbrook Donovan McNabb would have been a slightly quicker Daunte Culpepper.

Seriously two of the most overrated figures in that decade of football.

Which is why it was so funny to watch McNabb end his career in shame, proving to the mainstream media that Philly fans dont just talk shit for no reason, the guy was not a great QB.


----------



## China Rider

alec ogletree might be my new favorite player with that awesome rookie of the year t shirt

and tavon Austin got his first brand new jacket, i'm so proud of that cute little hood rat, and finally a picture that doesn't make Stedman bailey and Austin look like the same person

these are all of rams draft picks at a cards game(minus bama OG barrett jones and vandy rb sac stacy; + UDFA ray ray Armstrong, Miami)

my best friends


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

China Rider said:


> I need some input from 'the U' enthusiast 3,4
> 
> cause ram's took corner CB Brandon McGee and signed UDFA safety ray ray Armstrong, who hasn't played since '11, cause he was involved with the Miami booster scandal
> 
> McGee will be 4th string at best, but injuries/suspensions happen and shit



McGee, IMO, is a steal. Kid is crazy fast and talented, he was just a late bloomer because he played QB in high school. He was just starting to put it together, and would have gone much higher than the 4th round had he played on a not worst of all time defense. Kid was really, really good this year by any standards. He's like a poor man's Sam Shields. Kid will contribute. He seems to be better in zone than in man, by the way. Although there may be other factors involved in that appearance. 


Ray Ray is a tweener, a kid who isn't fast enough to play safety or strong enough to play linebacker. I would be surprised to see him make it through training camps. Shit, I would be surprised to see him make it to training camp. He's a kid who has neither the athletic ability nor the attitude to make it.


----------



## shimazu

great here comes the "Rams have the most underrated secondary" comment

I want to see thr Eagles play offense so bad, I might not even watch the defense though

maybe some Picture in Picture action 

has anyone used PiP ever? seems to just ruin both viewing experiences


----------



## Care

When I watch football at home I have NFL redzone on one screen and the 49er game on the other screen.

Picture in picture sucks because it is impossible to focus on more than one thing at a time.


----------



## China Rider

shimazu said:


> great here comes the "Rams have the most underrated secondary" comment



you really are a punk just begging for controversy 

if you had any idea how i felt about st.louis' future, my biggest concern is the secondary, the 3 main corners are solid but huge questions at safety, rookie TJ McDonald is guy that is getting a lot of slack among ram's fans and draft junkies, and the FS spot is up for grabs, and who ever wins the spot will be someone unproven


----------



## China Rider

3 said:


> McGee, IMO, is a steal. Kid is crazy fast and talented, he was just a late bloomer because he played QB in high school. He was just starting to put it together, and would have gone much higher than the 4th round had he played on a not worst of all time defense. Kid was really, really good this year by any standards. He's like a poor man's Sam Shields. Kid will contribute. He seems to be better in zone than in man, by the way. Although there may be other factors involved in that appearance.
> 
> 
> Ray Ray is a tweener, a kid who isn't fast enough to play safety or strong enough to play linebacker. I would be surprised to see him make it through training camps. Shit, I would be surprised to see him make it to training camp. He's a kid who has neither the athletic ability nor the attitude to make it.



coach fisher has already said that ray ray will be a LB, and obviously a project

good to hear that about McGee, he will more than likely be limted to special teams his rookie year if everyone stays healthy, he may be the long term answer for nickleback when Cortland Finnegan either starts to suck or contract expires, cause i know the org is really high on last year rookie CBs janoris Jenkins and the less obvious one, long armed and tall trumaine Johnson out of Montana - who luckily had his march DUI arrest changed to a wreckless driving charge, ruled just yesterday


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

China Rider said:


> coach fisher has already said that ray ray will be a LB, and obviously a project
> 
> good to hear that about McGee, he will more than likely be limted to special teams his rookie year if everyone stays healthy, he may be the long term answer for nickleback when Cortland Finnegan either starts to suck or contract expires, cause i know the org is really high on last year rookie CBs janoris Jenkins and the less obvious one, long armed and tall trumaine Johnson out of Montana - who luckily had his march DUI arrest changed to a wreckless driving charge, ruled just yesterday



McGee is a project, Ray Ray is a waste of a roster spot/scholarship. 


I forgot to mention that McGee is a physical specimen, actually. Dude runs a sub 4.4 40 and has perfect hips for a CB. I'm not sure he will ever put it together mentally enough to match his physical attributes, but if he ever does, the league better watch out. Although I suspect he will simply end up being a serviceable starting CB for most of his career, which is extremely good value for a 4th rounder. 

Seriously, don't get your hopes up on Ray Ray. He was terrible at Miami, even before he got kicked out for eating lunch at Prime 112 with some booster even though we told him not to (eating lunch with boosters is allowed per NCAA rules, up to a certain amount of lunches. This "certain amount" is undefined AFAIK. Miami forbid all contact between players and boosters after Nevin Shapiro's lies). Actually, he didn't get kicked out for eating with the booster. He got kicked out for eating at the same damn restaurant with the same damn booster a second time, even though Miami specifically told him not to do that the first time around. He did the same shit twice in a month. It's not an NCAA violation, but if Miami let it be, the NCAA would have made it one.


----------



## The Liberal Media

Care said:


> It will be tough for him to make the team, as the 49ers are pretty stacked already and roster spots are at a premium, but Tomsula is a great dline coach, and if he can mold this guy into a football player he could be a force.




I think the argument he gave was even if he doesnt make the team or has to stay on the practice squad, the level of coaching and level of competition will only make him better.

He might get on a roster right away playing with a bunch of scrubs say if he signed for jacksonville or cleveland etc. but in the long run would he develop into a starter in a couple of years? Probably not. At least in SF he has this shot. I think its a good move for him.

In other News Rolando Mclain retires at age 23. Dude has serious mental problems.
Watch him try and make a comeback in 2 years when flat broke.


----------



## shimazu

damn the Raiders really gotta stop drafting these crazies


----------



## The Liberal Media

shimazu said:


> damn the Raiders really gotta stop drafting these crazies




Dont worry, the spirit of Al Davis is alive.
We just drafted some kid from Oklahoma Sooners who had more team suspensions(3) than Career sacks (2.5)


----------



## shimazu

well I think you only have to be _convicted_ of a felony to be suspended for a game by the Raiders so maybe only 2-3 guys might have to sit out some games they should probably lose anyway


----------



## StarOceanHouse

I was almost certain that the only way to get drafted into the Raiders is to have a criminal record.


----------



## China Rider

3 said:


> McGee is a project, Ray Ray is a waste of a roster spot/scholarship.
> 
> 
> I forgot to mention that McGee is a physical specimen, actually. Dude runs a sub 4.4 40 and has perfect hips for a CB. I'm not sure he will ever put it together mentally enough to match his physical attributes, but if he ever does, the league better watch out. Although I suspect he will simply end up being a serviceable starting CB for most of his career, which is extremely good value for a 4th rounder.
> 
> Seriously, don't get your hopes up on Ray Ray. He was terrible at Miami, even before he got kicked out for eating lunch at Prime 112 with some booster even though we told him not to (eating lunch with boosters is allowed per NCAA rules, up to a certain amount of lunches. This "certain amount" is undefined AFAIK. Miami forbid all contact between players and boosters after Nevin Shapiro's lies). Actually, he didn't get kicked out for eating with the booster. He got kicked out for eating at the same damn restaurant with the same damn booster a second time, even though Miami specifically told him not to do that the first time around. He did the same shit twice in a month. It's not an NCAA violation, but if Miami let it be, the NCAA would have made it one.



damn man, thanks for the super inside info, i can't see McGee ever being a start on the rams unless people get injured or arrested

Finnegan is making too much money not to be on the field for more than 75% of the snaps, janoris Jenkins is an amazing talent and fisher seems to really like trumaine Johnson(who lots of fans wish would be converted to safety)

i have kind of been a doubter of Bradford, not doubting that he can't be a serviceable QB, but doubting that he would ever become great

than i saw a comparasion of eli's first 3 years and Sammy's, and Bradford is pretty much better at every stat, was sacked more than twice the amount of times as eli, and had a revolving door of talent and coaches, where eli had the same coaches for his first 3 years and most of the same WRs

if 3/4 of the WRs turn out to be what the front office believes them to be, than Bradford will end up being a top 5 talent sometime over the next 3 years(once manning, brady, and brees start to fizzle away)

i really like that Bradford is playing for, in regards to the media, a 'small market' squad is a pocket passer and not a crash test dummy running around out of the pocket like the two media darlings of the nfc west

unless you've watched at least 10% of Bradford's careers snaps, save your baseless, negative comment

the kid was a no brainer hiesman winner and a damn near obvious number one overall pick, some ram's fans wished the club took suh instead, that's until last year when we saw how rookie micheal  brokers is probably a better person to have on your team than suh


----------



## shimazu

alasdair since youre so sure the Patriots are going to win every game within fixing distance this year, they play the Bengals on Oct 6th and I would bet on regular season NFL games


----------



## alasdairm

The Liberal Media said:


> Dont worry, the spirit of Al Davis is alive.


lol. i remember numerous bart journeys back from yet-another raiders loss hearing people people agree publicly and loudly "_he can't live forever_". maybe he can 

alasdair


----------



## alasdairm

superbowl L will be in san francisco. you psyched, care? maybe the 49ers will win it in sf?

alasdair


----------



## China Rider

maybe any of the other 31 teams will win it

in sf?


----------



## shimazu

they might need to break tradition and add the 3 remaining letters needed to give it a truly Bay Area ring to it


----------



## Corazon

Care said:


> 49ers sign UDFA Lawrence Okoye.
> 
> THe guy is an absolute physical specimen. at 311 lbs of lean muscle, he has massive amounts of potential. He is a british olympian and the british record holder in the discuss. THe catch is he has never played football before.
> 
> It will be tough for him to make the team, as the 49ers are pretty stacked already and roster spots are at a premium, but Tomsula is a great dline coach, and if he can mold this guy into a football player he could be a force.



That guy is a monster, and he's dedicated. I think he'll at least make it and eventually see some action. Have no idea if he will be above average. 

Will be interesting to see if 49ers feel as comfortable running Kaepernick in the read-option, without Alex Smith to backup if needed.


----------



## MikeOekiM

-British Olympian
-never played football before


all i need to know that he will fail in NFL


----------



## China Rider

when a rabid crackhead, during the height of his career, is known as one of the best players of all time

anything is possible

that player of course being, LT.... Laurence taylor, not that pussy RB


----------



## Care

People said the same thing about Okoye when he took up discus, a couple years later he was the British world record holder. He has played rugby as well so he is accustomed to contact sports.

Im not saying he is going to be great right off the bat, but he has potential. Guys like Margus Hunt who never played football until a couple years ago became top NFL prospects, I dont see why Okoye cant as well especially if he is under the tutelage of Tomsula.


----------



## The Liberal Media

Welcome back Charles


----------



## Care

michael crabtree tears his achilles tendon during OTA's

THERE IS NO GOD


----------



## Wyld 4 X

^ He'll be back in time for SB L @ Levi's Stadium though!


----------



## alasdairm

Care said:


> THERE IS NO GOD


sure there is - but he's a seahawks fan 

alasdair


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

hell ya sd  picked up max starks from the steelers in free agency. Exactly what we needed.

also picked up Dwight Freeney from indy...needed some vertran talent on the oline and defense

and holy shit i diddnt even notice woodhead left the patriots and is now in SD. !@!!!



i thhnk we can give the donk a run for thier money with starks and woodhead,and alexander,teo,allen.


DRAFT CHOICES SIGNED

--LB Manti Te'o (2/38): 4 yrs, terms unknown.

--WR Keenan Allen (3/76): 4 yrs, terms unknown.

--CB Steve Williams (5/145): 4 yrs, terms unknown.

--LB Tourek Williams (6/179): 4 yrs, terms unknown.

--QB Brad Sorensen (7/221); 4 yrs, terms unknown.

PLAYERS RE-SIGNED

--WR Danario Alexander: RFA tendered at $1.323M with no compensation); $1.323M/1 yr.

--RB Ronnie Brown: UFA; 1 yr, terms unknown.

--WR Richard Goodman: ERFA; $630,000/1 yr.

--K Nick Novak: Potential UFA; terms unknown.

--LS Mike Windt: Potential RFA; 4 yrs, terms unknown.

PLAYERS ACQUIRED

--WR Deon Butler: Not tendered as RFA by Seahawks; 1 yr, terms unknown.

--CB Derek Cox: UFA Jaguars; $20M/4 yrs, $5.25M SB.

--T King Dunlap: UFA Eagles; 2 yrs, terms unknown.

--LB Dwight Freeney: UFA Colts; $8.75M/2 yrs, $3.25M SB/$4/75M guaranteed.

--FB Chris Gronkowski: Not tendered as RFA by Broncos; terms unknown

--LB Thomas Keiser: FA Panthers; terms unknown.

--G Rich Ohrnberger: UFA Cardinals; 1 yr, terms unknown.

--CB Johnny Patrick (waivers Saints).

--TE John Phillips: UFA Cowboys; 3 yrs, terms unknown.

--T/G Chad Rinehart: UFA Bills; terms unknown.

--T Max Starks: UFA Steelers; terms unknown.

--RB Danny Woodhead: UFA Patriots; $3.5M/2 yrs, $1M SB.

--DE Jarius Wynn: UFA Titans; terms unknown


----------



## shimazu

looks like a practice squad for the most part


----------



## China Rider

speaking of useless practice squaders

rams just signed this kid out of Mississippi, 6'10 388lbs

keep him

just to sit on the neck of Russell Wilson, after the whistle

he gets kicked out of the nfl and Wilson dies, will be perfect


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Who wants to make a bet that the Chargers Will make the playoffs?


----------



## MikeOekiM

DrinksWithEvil said:


> Who wants to make a bet that the Chargers Will make the playoffs?



what are the details?


----------



## MikeOekiM

Falcons in contract talks with Richard Seymour.

would be fucking awesome if they got him.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

MikeOekiM said:


> what are the details?



15 bucks ill give you if the chargers dont make it to the playoffs and vice versa


----------



## MikeOekiM

if no one else does then maybe i will


----------



## We are all ONE

I really wish the Niners played Brady this year as I would like 'in' on the Alasdair bet
The twist being my current avatar vs. a niner logo

alternative options are welcomed sir


----------



## shimazu

dwe I would make that bet if I had any faith that you would pay up. But I dont so I'll just stick with telling you the chargers arent going to the playoffs


----------



## Corazon

I have a hunch that Burress will have a decent year for the Steelers. (40+ catches?)
Had 3 catches in 4 games last year and is projected low on the depth chart by most sources.

I doubt 40 catches or whatever will make a difference in fantasy football, but I could see him working his way into the rotation. 
Roethlisberger has to be motivated, and is at kind of a turning point in his career. Burress is considered washed up.
They had success in the past.


----------



## The Liberal Media

MikeOekiM said:


> Falcons in contract talks with Richard Seymour.
> 
> would be fucking awesome if they got him.



Would make sense, Originally from GA I think and lives in South Carolina in the offseason.
Unlike most Raiders fans , I think he did well for us, shame  he had no support from Tommy Kelly.
In other news  MJD on a Battery charge.

No surprise, dude is from Oakland.
Thug Life


----------



## MikeOekiM

^apparently his son is going to university of georgia as well


----------



## China Rider

MJD probably knocked out some tough guy who went too far trying to impress his whore girlfriend

they never include those kind of details


----------



## MikeOekiM

MJD probably tried being a tough guy to make up for his height

he seems the type.


----------



## Thanatos

So I've been neglecting football all spring, can anyone catch me up on my Chiefs draft/free agency moves and the state of the AFC west. Our #1 overall pick will be starting at RT instead of left because Albert showed up to camp, and I hear Reid/Smith/receivers are gelling well but that's all I've got. 
Someone help a brother out, I've only got so many hours a day to pay attention to off season action during NBA and NHL playoffs.


----------



## MikeOekiM

i just know they got Dunta Robinson, who is below average at covering but he's a great tackler/hitter and if you play the eagles this year it's pretty much a lock that he knocks out one of their receivers.


----------



## shimazu

so much eagles trashing on this forum

I love it


----------



## Thanatos

I actually have not seen the schedule yet, a shame I know.  But we had to have drawn an easy schedule outside of the division. Broncos made a lot of moves but I still don't think Peyton will last forever. Welder is perfect for his screen dominated passing attack though.


----------



## MikeOekiM

shimazu said:


> so much eagles trashing on this forum
> 
> I love it



wasn't even trashing them. it's pretty much a known fact that dunta robinson headhunts when he plays the eagles.


----------



## Thanatos

We dropped McCluster a few weeks back. I guess we are looking for a stronger secondary, less coverage based, more play making. No more nickle or dime packages. 

That's gonna put some pressure on Eric Berry, but I think he can basically shut down his side of the field.


----------



## China Rider

eric berry is scared of fuckin' horses 

specially that tranq'ed out mascot,  war paint

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aL5zLon7MRY


----------



## Tommyboy

So 'Pacman' Jones was arrested for slapping a female in the face after she threw a beer bottle at him outside of a bar (source).  He is claiming self defense but unless she had more bottles ready to throw at him or something I don't see that holding up in court.


----------



## alasdairm

tebow is a patriot!

alasdair


----------



## shimazu

aka

Trivial News Thread material


----------



## Wyld 4 X

alasdairm said:


> tebow is a patriot!
> 
> alasdair



You are excited about this signing?


----------



## alasdairm

i'm not at all sure how i feel about it, right now. i trust bill belicheck's judgement on what's right for the patriots, certainly.

alasdair


----------



## Tommyboy

alasdairm said:


> i'm not at all sure how i feel about it, right now. i trust bill belicheck's judgement on what's right for the patriots, certainly.
> 
> alasdair



I actually think that Tebow will have a good year as a Patriot, in whatever role they come up with for him.  Why?  Because Bill Belichick probably only picked him up to show Rex Ryan up, and is probably working really hard on coming up with a package that utilizes him to show that with the right coaching he could still be a productive player in the NFL.  It wouldn't be the first time that the Pats picked up a player that the Jets felt was expendable so cut, only to make them regret it later and look like idiots for cutting them [see: Danny Woodhead].  I'm sure that he will score a TD against the Jets as a way of both Tebow and Belichick rubbing it in the face of the Jets.

Or the Pats will cut him and I'm completely wrong.


----------



## Thanatos

alasdairm said:


> tebow is a patriot!
> 
> alasdair


----------



## shimazu

Gronkowski is getting another surgery

Hernandez is in legal trouble

they released Wes Welker

but at least they got Tim Tebow


----------



## Thanatos

Man I'm so pissed I won't be able to watch Hernandez this season. I don't care if killed someone or was an accessory; I want to see him play. His game is more of a WR/TE hybrid, like a power receiver that understand coverage and routes but can still muscle out a 10-15 yard possession on a regular basis. I always have him as one of my fantasy TE's, who am I gonna pick up now?

In better news, the Chiefs haven't gotten fat or pt off bc of Reid so far and Smith is gelling well with the offense. At least 8-8 this year. Maybe 10-6 and a wildcard shot depending on how Denver plays.


----------



## ChickenScratch

jason witten or tony gonzalez


----------



## shimazu

entheo said:


> At least 8-8 this year. Maybe 10-6 and a wildcard shot depending on how Denver plays.



oh man entheo I can't wait until the season starts












heard it here first, LeSean McCoy is going to lead the league in rushing yards

bet on it


----------



## The Liberal Media

Aaron Hernandez being released by the Pats is probably the least of his worries right now.
Led from his "upscale" home in cuffs by the police today

To show the Pats don't have all the headlines for themselves Browns LB Ausar Walcott has been charged with attempted Murder relating to an incident in Passaic,NJ on Sunday


----------



## ChickenScratch

so, he was arrested and then released from jail.  interesting. 

meanwhile, mark sanchez is partying his balls off.


----------



## alasdairm

ChickenScratch said:


> jason witten or tony gonzalez


two solid fantasy choices, for sure. no jimmy graham? how about vernon davis. with kaepernick firing and crabtree's injury i think ehe'll bounce back from last year's middling year.

alasdair


----------



## ArCi

fantasy football is so gay

actually any fantasy sports


----------



## The Liberal Media

First charge is Murder.& also five "Gun related charges"
Pleads not guilty. 

If he does play another down again ( If by some chance he has Ray Lewis's lawyers) It certainly wont be for the Patriots 
And to think they were worried about Gronk and his partying !
The new Rae Carruth


----------



## shimazu

Patriots brag about being a model franchise and sign a bunch of hoodlums

buncha hypocrites


----------



## The Liberal Media

shimazu said:


> Patriots brag about being a model franchise and sign a bunch of hoodlums
> 
> buncha hypocrites



Not a chance in hell that any dude named Hernandez with sleevetats like his will be able to go infront of any (mainly white jury) in MA and get anything less than a guilty


----------



## Thanatos

shimazu said:


> oh man entheo I can't wait until the season starts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heard it here first, LeSean McCoy is going to lead the league in rushing yards
> 
> bet on it


Jamaal Charles has a better chance than McCoy. Chip Kelly doesn't understand how to run the ball in a traditional pro offense.... And McCoy certainly isn't a wildcat or option style back. 

Anyone look at Hernandez's arrest record? This isn't the first time he's been involved in gun violence.


----------



## shimazu

no entheo you don't understand, Andy Reid has a very specific and predictable gameplan that does not involve running the ball even though his team has nothing at QB.

Charles is not better than McCoy either, but I'm glad your crack dealer is getting good shit again.

Chip Kelley is not going to bring his offense play for play into the NFL, he will make adjustments like any good coach would.

at least that's what he said, could be all talk really, no one around here is expecting any type of competitiveness this season so he has some time to figure it out.

I'll bet you the Birds beat the Chiefs in that thursday night game though, 9/19/13 mark it on the calendar


----------



## China Rider

what do rae carruth and aaron hernandez have in common?

*NSFW*: 







both will have looked exactly like this at some point in their lives


----------



## Thanatos

shimazu said:


> no entheo you don't understand, Andy Reid has a very specific and predictable gameplan that does not involve running the ball even though his team has nothing at QB.
> 
> Charles is not better than McCoy either, but I'm glad your crack dealer is getting good shit again.
> 
> Chip Kelley is not going to bring his offense play for play into the NFL, he will make adjustments like any good coach would.
> 
> at least that's what he said, could be all talk really, no one around here is expecting any type of competitiveness this season so he has some time to figure it out.
> 
> I'll bet you the Birds beat the Chiefs in that thursday night game though, 9/19/13 mark it on the calendar



You're getting a little too high on the Eagles man. Their team lacks serious depth and Chip is a first time NFL coach. Will probably work out in the long run but this first season will be a disaster.

We are gonna have a really good year, the pieces are in place and our front office is much better. If we start playing Marty Ball(schotenheimer) we are set. Hell we could even win the division is manning has an off year.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Chargers are starting to look like they might actually have a chance against the broncos


----------



## Thanatos

DrinksWithEvil said:


> Chargers are starting to look like they might actually have a chance against the broncos



Present your evidence.


----------



## China Rider

DrinksWithEvil said:


> Chargers are starting to look like they might actually have a chance against the broncos


the only team heading into next season that has legitimately no reason for optimism is probably jacksonville


----------



## China Rider

NFL's most improved position groups 

 By Chris Wesseling 
 Published: June 21, 2013 at 07:36 p.m. 

http://www.nfl.com/news/story/0ap1000000213942/article/nfls-most-improved-position-groups 

 Now that the Tampa Bay Buccaneers have imported the dynamic duo of shutdown cornerback Darrelle Revis and All-Pro safety Dashon Goldson, the Bucs' secondary has a strong argument for most improved position group in the NFL. 

 Let's take a look at the contenders. 

St. Louis Rams receiving corps 

 Sam Bradford will miss security blanket Danny Amendola on third downs, but the infusion of speed will more than make up for the loss. Explosive rookie Tavon Austin will fill Amendola's role in the slot, teaming with deep threat Chris Givens to give Bradford two receivers with 4.30 40-yard-dash speed. Austin Pettis emerged as a red-zone threat late in the season, and the Rams expect big strides from 2012 second-round draft selection Brian Quick. Don't sleep on third-round rookie Stedman Bailey, who was Geno Smith's go-to receiver at West Virginia. 

 The key to the turnaround could be size-speed freak Jared Cook, expected to be a "huge part" of the new-look passing game after being underused by the Tennessee Titans. 

 "We are a thousand years ahead of where we were last year," offensive coordinator Brian Schottenheimer recently told ESPN.com's Mike Sando. 

 Tampa Bay Buccaneers secondary 

 If Revis' recovery from knee surgery goes half as smoothly as those of Adrian Peterson and Robert Griffin III, the Bucs will have the league's premier lockdown cornerback to go with veteran Eric Wright and ball-hawking second-round draft pick Johnthan Banks. Pairing Goldson with hard-hitting Mark Barron gives the Bucs a safety tandem with the potential to rival the Seattle Seahawks' Earl Thomas and Kam Chancellor as the NFL's best. A pass defense that ranked dead last in 2012 could be one of the league's stingiest in 2013. 

 Tennessee Titans offensive line 

 Tennessee's interior run blockers have been so overwhelmed the past two seasons that Chris Johnson developed the bad habit of hesitating at the line of scrimmage, no longer trusting his eyes. Johnson now is wearing a wide smile in the Titans' new run-first offense after the additions of Pro-Bowl caliber left guard Andy Levitre and right guard Chance Warmack, whom the team selected 10th overall in April. 


Center Fernando Velasco is coming off a fine season, but will face heat from fourth-round draft pick Brian Schwenke, viewed by NFL Network analyst Mike Mayock as the top center prospect in the 2013 NFL Draft. 
 Miami Dolphins receiving corps 

 Nominal No. 1 receiver Brian Hartline managed to convert 131 targets into one measly touchdown last season. The only other NFL wide receiver with at least 100 targets and fewer than three touchdowns was Davone Bess, also of the Dolphins. In other words, Ryan Tannehill's so-called weapons lacked any semblance of playmaking ability. 

 Enter Mike Wallace, one of the rare breed capable of scoring touchdowns (32 in four seasons), drawing double teams and blowing the top off of defenses. Wallace has averaged a touchdown every 12.7 targets compared to 41.7 for Bess and 50.2 for Hartline. On top of Wallace's deep speed changing the dynamics of the entire offense, tight end Dustin Keller gives the Dolphins their first movable chess piece at tight end since Randy McMichael was in his prime nearly a decade ago. 
 Arizona Cardinals quarterbacks, offensive line 

 The optimism rising in the desert is rooted in the confidence that the Cardinals will no longer be held hostage by a collection of the NFL's most inept quarterbacks and blockers. Even if Carson Palmer has regressed to the league average, that qualifies as a godsend after Cardinals quarterbacks tossed a grand total of two touchdown passes from Weeks 8 to 17 last season. 

 The beleaguered offensive line has added reinforcements with left tackle Levi Brown returning from a season lost to triceps surgery and No. 7 overall pick Jonathan Cooper already penciled in as the starting left guard. Right tackle Bobby Massie was quietly one of the NFL's most improved rookies in the second half of the season. 

 Philadelphia Eagles offensive line, tight ends 

 The Eagles topped our list of the teams benefiting from the return of injured players, largely because left tackle Jason Peters, center Jason Kelce and right guard Todd Herremans are all expected back at full strength after missing at least half of the 2012 season. Throw in No. 4 overall pick Lane Johnson at right tackle, and this offensive line might be the most athletic in the league. 

 New coach Chip Kelly clearly has designs on featuring the tight end in his offense, signing the versatile James Casey and drafting tight end Zach Ertz in the second round to complement Brent Celek. 

 Cleveland Browns pass rushers 

 Edge rusher Paul Kruger is expected to be the focal point of new coordinator Ray Horton's 3-4 defense. He'll play opposite Jabaal Sheard, who led the team with seven sacks last year. The Browns envision No. 6 overall pick Barkevious Mingo following the Aldon Smith/Bruce Irvin plan, easing him in as a situational pass rusher. 

 Desmond Bryant's five-year, $34 million contract raised a few eyebrows, but he has a relentless motor as evidenced by the fourth-most quarterback pressures of any defensive tackle in the NFL last season. 

 Other candidates: Chiefs quarterbacks, Panthers' front seven, Saints secondary, Packers running backs, Falcons running backs, Eagles tight ends, Seahawks receiving corps, Colts offensive line, Jaguars offensive line, Bills receiving corps, Raiders secondary.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

I don't need to explain and don't want too. Afc leader or wildcard till next year 

.


----------



## Care

China Rider said:


> the only team heading into next season that has legitimately no reason for optimism is probably jacksonville



Raiders are pretty bad too


----------



## shimazu

dont forget about the Jets

I mean, you should forget about them when the season starts but dont forget to put them on that list


----------



## The Liberal Media

Care said:


> Raiders are pretty bad too



For this year yes.
Even so its a 6-8 win at least schedule IMO

We are so under the cap next year it hurts

We will have More cap space than  ANY  other NFL franchise for the 2014 season so watch out fuckers 
Raiders will be back

Vicious D and Long ass bombs downfield roasting all your fucking shitty ass AFC West CB's 







Believe


----------



## shimazu

The Liberal Media said:


> Vicious D and Long ass bombs downfield roasting all your fucking shitty ass AFC West CB's



who's throwing them again?


----------



## Care

The Liberal Media said:


> For this year yes.
> Even so its a 6-8 win at least schedule IMO
> 
> We are so under the cap next year it hurts
> 
> We will have More cap space than  ANY  other NFL franchise for the 2014 season so watch out fuckers
> Raiders will be back
> 
> Vicious D and Long ass bombs downfield roasting all your fucking shitty ass AFC West CB's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Believe



Good no you for being a die hard fan, I honestly meant no offense to the raiders, its just my objective assessment of their team.


----------



## The Liberal Media

just 

lulz


----------



## The Liberal Media

shimazu said:


> who's throwing them again?




Tyler muthfuckin Wilson

Yes the very same one we stole in the 4th round. exactly a year after he was predicted in Mocks to be the #1 overall pick in the draft 

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2012/writers/andrew_perloff/05/01/2013.nfl.mock.draft/index.html

Lol kinda like the Eagles "Stole" Jesus Barkley


----------



## shimazu

they got barkley in the same round

will be interesting to see which one has a better career


----------



## shimazu

ok I gotta post this here too so people who actually understand the joke see it


----------



## Tommyboy

The Liberal Media said:


> just
> 
> lulz





			
				my fox boston said:
			
		

> The photo, reportedly taken in 2009, went viral on Twitter after TMZ tweeted it. Hernandez, who was 19 and playing football at the University of Florida at the time, apparently took the photo through a mirror with his cell phone. *He is holding a gun in his left hand.* It's unclear if the gun was loaded (source).



Apparently the geniuses at 'My Fox Boston' don't know how a mirror works.


----------



## The Liberal Media

shimazu said:


> they got barkley in the same round
> 
> will be interesting to see which one has a better career



As a USC fan who has seen many Barkley games his problem is he simply does not have the arm to survive in the NFL.
His deep balls hang terribly, they have no accuracy and his out pattern throws are terrible as well.

When you can ask him to checkdown and throw then he is passable.
If I would compare him to a current NFL QB I would say he is kinda like Brian Hoyer


----------



## shimazu

peyton manning threw a pretty questionable deep ball last year too

not that he's peyton, but I feel like arm strength is overrated in the nfl

its more about making the right decision and letting your playmakers make plays

Mike Vick and Barkley are basically complete opposites

Kyle Boller could throw a ball 60 yards from his knee and look where that got him

and dont make me bring up your boy JaMarcus


----------



## MikeOekiM




----------



## Just A Guy

shimazu said:


> no entheo you don't understand, Andy Reid has a very specific and predictable gameplan that does not involve running the ball even though his team has nothing at QB.
> 
> Charles is not better than McCoy either, but I'm glad your crack dealer is getting good shit again.
> 
> Chip Kelley is not going to bring his offense play for play into the NFL, he will make adjustments like any good coach would.
> 
> at least that's what he said, could be all talk really, no one around here is expecting any type of competitiveness this season so he has some time to figure it out.
> 
> I'll bet you the Birds beat the Chiefs in that thursday night game though, 9/19/13 mark it on the calendar



I'm pretty excited... Eagles fan for twenty plus years. Yeah, I miss the Cunningham days, Reggie White, Fred Barnett, Seth Joyner, (of course Akers), Brian Westbrook (he was your hybrid RB/WR), and of course, B-Dawk,. But we've got a good team now, too, and an exciting new coach. We'll see what the Eagles bring to the NFL this year.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Just because nothing else is happening in this thread:


----------



## 95Land

Haha. Bristol's own...... Sigh.


----------



## ArCi

Eagles WR Riley Cooper being racist at a Kenny Chesney concert

lol he better watch his back


----------



## Just A Guy

Dang what the hell is up with people? lol

Aww sheeiit... Maclin's out, Riley's #2, and he's already being stupid.


----------



## Care

Harvin needs hip surgery

Hey seahawk fans

remember when you couldnt stop gloating over crabtree's injury?

what now faggots

looks like a 67 million dollar + draft pics bust to me


----------



## The Liberal Media

Not seen a pro bowl in years, not watching one anytime soon either
Another Goodell brainwave !!!



NEW YORK (AP) -- The NFL Pro Bowl rosters for next year will be selected in a draft by team captains, with Deion Sanders and Jerry Rice assisting as alumni captains.

The NFL will abandon the AFC vs. NFC format that has been in place since 1971.

The league says Wednesday that fan voting will determine the players in the draft pool. The draft will be televised by the NFL Network on Jan. 22. The game will be played Jan. 26 at Aloha Stadium in Honolulu, Hawaii.

Other changes are coming to the game, too.

The ball will change hands at the end of each quarter, which could double the opportunities for two-minute drills. Kickoffs (and return specialists) will be eliminated - teams will start on their own 25-yard line. Defenses will be allowed to play cover-2 and press coverage in addition to man, and several clock tweaks have been instituted to speed up the game and prompt offensive play.


----------



## ArCi

Lol.

Congrats NFL you just made the worst All-Star Game in sports history even worse

If there are people out there that can watch the Pro Bowl and actually enjoy it, I would love too meet them


----------



## The Liberal Media

I mean seriously wtf is that shit about no kickoffs? 
the last part is what made me laugh 
"several clock tweaks have been instituted to speed up the game and *prompt offensive play*. "

Does Goodell not even watch the fucking game? 
for the last 10 years its always been about 

55-48 or Some college basketball type score like that

NFL pro bowl is a fucking laughing stock now


----------



## Care

not sure how I feel about it, ill reserve judgement until I see it

pro bowl cant get any worse than it already is tbph, and its hard for me to envision a scenario where its a serious game


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

My favorite part of San Diego so far is the weather.  All the different food they have here is awesome too, but when you come from the Midwest and also the North East, you really appreciate the weather here.  I haven’t had the chance to explore as many restaurants as I would like, but what I have enjoyed is going to taco shops.  My wife and I hit up some local ones, and they are the best.  But I’m looking forward to really getting to know the city better and that’s something I’m focused on outside of football.

So that’s about it.  I definitely look forward to getting to know the fans throughout the season, and I appreciate your support.

Danny Woodhead


----------



## shimazu

I just want to see Bryce Brown hold onto the football and truck stick this season so damn bad

im telling you guys the dude has the potential to be one of those flash-in-the-pan 1,000 yards one season, out of the league the next type of RBs

just hold onto the fucking ball

and follow your blockers

oh my god I want to see chip kelleys offense so bad

oh my god

mccoy / brown / peters is back

oh my god


----------



## China Rider

everyone understands that the pro bowl is awful but it still crushes with it's ratings

i have never watched it, but America fucking  NFL 4ever, and it's still better than most shit on TV and it's fucking cold outside

I probably won't post too much in here this year,mostly because I only like to argue with my self and I have a gridiron front cottage somewhere else on this wide world of web with a cyber sports bar in the basement


----------



## Just A Guy

I don't watch the probowl, either.


----------



## alasdairm

China Rider said:


> I probably won't post too much in here this year,mostly because I only like to argue with my self and I have a gridiron front cottage somewhere else on this wide world of web with a cyber sports bar in the basement


rams to finish 3rd in their division? probably.

alasdair


----------



## MikeOekiM

I actually watch the pro bowl. I wouldn't admit that to anyone else but you guys.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

So do I. Football is football.


----------



## MikeOekiM

i rag on all the players though because it's so obvious which players are trying and which ones aren't.


----------



## bennyZA

The pro bowl is straight up boring.  Football is football, but so is pre-season and I don't watch any pre-season games unless they're niners' games.


----------



## Just A Guy

bennyZA said:


> The pro bowl is straight up boring.  Football is football, but so is pre-season and I don't watch any pre-season games unless they're niners' games.



Pretty much sums up how I feel about it, except Eagles.


----------



## alasdairm

bennyZA said:


> I don't watch any pre-season games except for some pre-season games.


fixed for you.

alasdair


----------



## MikeOekiM

seeing Steven Jackson in a falcons jersey tonight is gonna be pretty awesome


----------



## alasdairm

^ i think he'll do well.

alasdair


----------



## Care

bennyZA said:


> The pro bowl is straight up boring.  Football is football, but so is pre-season and I don't watch any pre-season games unless they're niners' games.



Your kind are welcome here, stay a while.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

i dont know about you guys but ill wach every pre season game and every probowl game, its all football......stop being pussys


----------



## Care

feels good to be watching 49er football again

ill probably never get over the SB loss, at least until the 49ers get #6

49ers offense shredding denvers 1st team defense

Kaepernick looks like he is gonna go godmode this year


----------



## One Thousand Words

The reason ProBowl is shit is that it doesn't mean anything. The equivalent game here for Rugby League is the State of Origin and it is played between NSW and QLD. It is truly mate against mate as club team mates are only selected from the state they are born, regardless of where they play now. It is accepted as the most intense and brutal games of the year, even more so that International Test matches, and people really care. It is nothing for players to fight players that they then line up a long side the following Saturday. It is tribalism at it's extreme.

Perhaps they should pick the ProBowl along the lines of the College conferences, SEC Allstars vs Pac !2 or Big 10. I bet it would mean alot to the players if they get to represent their colleges again. Failing that they should just get rid of the uniforms, set up bon fires on the beach and play scratch games like in POint Break....


----------



## Care

I think they should offer big money incentives to the team that wins, and let the conference that wins decide whether to kick or receive in the SB.

Have it a be a real competitive game where the best qb from each conference plays the whose game so that its a real honor, and being a pro bowl winning QB actually matters, as of right now the only thing that matters is being selected. Dont have it right before the Superbowl so that it is completely overshadowed by the real big dance.


----------



## The Liberal Media

Preseason is pretty worthless.
I just tune in for the 2nd half of some games, that way you can actually check the guys who are trying to win roster spots.

There was one preseason game a couple of years ago where Payton Manning handed the ball off on the first series of the game and that was him done for the day
One snap 
Its actually like an insult to the fans , most of whom pay decent $$  for these as a lot of teams include them as part of season tickets

As for the pro bowl, I think they should just move it to the week of the Superbowl and play it nearby on a Thursday night at 8 eastern.
At least that way some of the players will actually feel like they are part of a superbowl type week

Ie if the SB is at the rosebowl, play the PB at the Coliseum


----------



## China Rider

bradford looked great, it's preseason, that doesn't mean everyone isn't actively trying to accomplish something


----------



## alasdairm

Care said:


> feels good to be watching 49er football again
> 
> ill probably never get over the SB loss, at least until the 49ers get #6
> 
> 49ers offense shredding denvers 1st team defense
> 
> Kaepernick looks like he is gonna go godmode this year


two field goals and a loss. you must be delighted?



alasdair


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

The Dolphins looked really good tonight. 






Against the Jags.


----------



## Care

In the preseason.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Anytime I feel bad being a Dolphins fan, I remind myself that the Bills exist.


----------



## shimazu

is it me or did the Dolphins re-color their unis?

or should I get my tv checked out?


----------



## The Liberal Media

Veldheer our only half decent lineman ( well Wiz Jr is decent) is out for at least 6 weeks.
No line means whomever is back there will get killed .

Oh well at least we have lots of cap space and likely a top draft pick next year.
Clowney time I guess


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

shimazu said:


> is it me or did the Dolphins re-color their unis?
> 
> or should I get my tv checked out?



They did. Usually I hate attempts to change or modernize NFL uniforms, but I'm really liking what I see out of them with the Dolphins. 


The Jags had some new uniforms as well when the Dolphins played them on Friday, and they were ass ugly.


----------



## The Liberal Media

Well we may suck but at least both of our uni's still look classic


----------



## ArCi

Calling it right now. Danny Amendola top 10 in receiving yds this year


----------



## Care

^ I would say that is borderline likely...... if he can play 16 games.


----------



## Care

BahahahahaahahHAHAHAHhaha huh hmm

#isitfootballseasonyet?


----------



## Just A Guy

Care said:


> BahahahahaahahHAHAHAHhaha huh hmm
> 
> #isitfootballseasonyet?



We'll see about that!


----------



## shimazu

Oh I think theyre going to deliver some points on the board, I just dont see how they are going to stop teams on defense. Too many young players or older veterans playing in a new position. I like Brandon Boykin but he's not ready to cover the other teams best player yet and may never get to that point just because of his size but he probably has the most playmaking ability out of the CBs because I honestly didnt even know who Cary Williams was until they signed him. I think Vick may actually have a decent year stat wise if he stays on the field but thats always been the caveat the other one being turnovers which they led the league in last year I think, if not real close to it.


----------



## Care

Been watching preseason football today.

My god most of these announcers are horrible. They're either incompetent or horribly biased or both (the Cowboys announcers were especially bad).

The one exception so far is the Rams announcers, who are actually really good. Kudos to your team for that CR.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Motherfucker. 


Finally, the Dolphins offense looks great. 


Then, of course, in typical Dolphins fashion, Dustin Keller gets his ACL snapped into pieces. 

Fucking shame to see that shit in the preseason.


----------



## Care

Yea, sucks to see that stuff in preseason.


----------



## Care

Ugly injury for Keller : /

A DE for the broncos just got carted off the field too.


----------



## Care

These Seahawk announcers make me want to hurl, you'd think they had won 3 straight superbowls the way they're talking about their team.


----------



## MikeOekiM

Care said:


> Been watching preseason football today.
> 
> My god most of these announcers are horrible. They're either incompetent or *horribly biased* or both (the Cowboys announcers were especially bad).



omg yes, this seriously pisses me off big time. cant get anymore obvious.


----------



## China Rider

apparently nbc now has a sports radio station

on ride home from golf tonight some fantasy dork was on and was asked for ONE sleeper

he said chris givens, moments after thinking, 'he's going to say chris givens'

damnit, he's my fucking secret prize, the amount of balls he's caught over 50 yards is pretty astounding, think he had 7 last year, 2 of them with Richard Sherman trying to cover him, and had a streak of 5 consecutive games with a catch over 50 yards, a rookie record

he has one 50+ yd reception in each pre season game thus far (4 possessions?), he's the WR mike Wallace wishes to be


----------



## Care

I see Givens as a 40 catch 800 yard 6 TD receiver at best unless Bradford really steps up this year.

If he had a more consistent QB then he would be fantasy gold.


----------



## Care

Keller injury..... yikes. What a bitch ass tackle by that guy.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NsQtwZopF7s


----------



## shimazu

China Rider said:


> apparently nbc now has a sports radio station



you're always getting behind the wrong stations

/sigh


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Care said:


> Keller injury..... yikes. What a bitch ass tackle by that guy.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NsQtwZopF7s



The NFL has this big problem with tackling high, but they don't seem to have any problem with dudes going right for the knee caps. All that "not tackling high will prevent traumatic brain injury" crap is bullshit and not backed up by any scientific data. 


A knee injury like this could end Keller's career, even with all the advancements in ACL rehab made today. This reminds me of the hit on Willis McGahee back in the 2002 National Championship game against Ohio State:







The fact that he still had a prolific NFL career is a testament to just how talented he is, but he never came back as the same player he would have been had the injury not occurred.


----------



## Care

3 said:


> The NFL has this big problem with tackling high, but they don't seem to have any problem with dudes going right for the knee caps. All that "not tackling high will prevent traumatic brain injury" crap is bullshit and not backed up by any scientific data.



Helmet to helmet hits DO cause serious brain injury.

However I do agree that it is BS that the NFL singles out players that hit up high compered to those that go low. Its because of former NFL players that are suing for brain injuries (they have a much better case for bigger damages than guys with messed up knees). All the while they pretend like they are some sort of saintly organization that genuinely cares about their players, when really they dont give a shit about anything other than the bottom line.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Care said:


> Helmet to helmet hits DO cause serious brain injury.
> 
> However I do agree that it is BS that the NFL singles out players that hit up high compered to those that go low. Its because of former NFL players that are suing for brain injuries (they have a much better case for bigger damages than guys with messed up knees). All the while they pretend like they are some sort of saintly organization that genuinely cares about their players, when really they dont give a shit about anything other than the bottom line.




Well, yes and no. 


The primary cause of the syndrome currently effecting some former NFL players is not necessarily causally linked to violent helmet to helmet collisions, or even concussions. Although there is a very strong correlation between players who have suffered multiple concussions and later were diagnosed with the syndrome (the name escapes me), many of the individuals suffering from it were never diagnosed as having suffered a concussion throughout their entire career. 

It is believed that the collisions one's head/helmet makes with the ground, and the way the brain rattles in the skull from a typical hit in the NFL (regardless of whether or not there was any helmet to helmet contact, it need not be present), have a far greater impact on the development of this syndrome than some rare instances involving head to head collisions, for which there were already restrictions in place to guard against injury to the spinal cord (players were not allowed to lead with their helmets, or "spear," while tackling).


So basically, all these rule changes will have absolutely no impact on the rate of players who end up suffering severe long-term effects from playing football. The only rule change that is scientifically and medically relevant is the rule that states that players who suffer concussions must sit out the remainder of the contest, and may not return to full contact action until all post-concussive symptoms have abated. That is a very good rule. The rest is total bullshit designed to make it look like they give a fuck about players so they can safeguard themselves against lawsuits or *gasp* having to pay retirees who are suffering due to the NFL's withholding of  medically relevant information (which is as you said). 

Basically, these guys would rather ruin football in the long term, for everybody and forever, than lose just a little bit of money in the short term.


----------



## Care

Look at these hits..... you're telling me the ground is what caused the injury here? Having a hard projectile meet you in a head on collision has much more potential to cause harm than landing on the ground. Hitting the ground can cause concussions too, but there is no way to ban that. As much as I think the motives behind banning helmet to helmet hits for the NFL is stupid, there is no doubt that limiting those types of hits will cut down on concussions.

http://www.nfl.com/videos/nfl-game-highlights/09000d5d81b62126/DeSean-Jackson-Dunta-Robinson-injured

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l9oTWgk9JGw

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VvRKHy0QWZE

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d2iGzAJIHX8


----------



## neversickanymore

Care said:


> Looking at your schedule.....
> 
> 
> bills
> jets
> bucs
> falcons
> bengals
> saints
> jets
> dolphins
> steelers
> panthers
> broncos
> texans
> browns
> dolphins
> ravens
> bills
> 
> To me, thats pretty soft. I guess it could be softer is if you played the AFC west instead of the north, but still half those teams are basically free wins. IF the pats and broncos were in any other divisions in football they would be much less likely to make the playoffs, but as it stands they are the most for sure division winners in the league going into the season. Theyre good teams for sure but there is no denying they benefit from a soft schedule. If you look at the 49ers schedule comparatively there are only a handful of games that look to be walk overs on paper.


 i dont even know if soft is the word for this.. rigged may be better.

whats with the v of this thread.. does that refer to my man?


----------



## Care

aaron hernandez is being charged for murder


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Care said:


> Look at these hits..... you're telling me the ground is what caused the injury here? Having a hard projectile meet you in a head on collision has much more potential to cause harm than landing on the ground. Hitting the ground can cause concussions too, but there is no way to ban that. As much as I think the motives behind banning helmet to helmet hits for the NFL is stupid, there is no doubt that limiting those types of hits will cut down on concussions.
> 
> http://www.nfl.com/videos/nfl-game-highlights/09000d5d81b62126/DeSean-Jackson-Dunta-Robinson-injured
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l9oTWgk9JGw
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VvRKHy0QWZE
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d2iGzAJIHX8




Maybe, but concussions aren't the major problem the NFL is facing. Chronic traumatic encephalopathy is, and that is going to occur in football players regardless of whether they take any hits to the helmet or not, simply due to the force of impact rattling their brain in their skulls. The new "how to hit properly" rules are practically irrelevant in the prevention of this disease. Chris Henry was found to have had early signs of it despite ostensibly never suffering a single concussion. 

The single best preventive measure is simply to hold concussed players out until symptoms have abated (which I am 120% in favor of), but some players are going to get CTE regardless of the measures the NFL takes to avoid it. There is no good reason to change the way the game is played to the extent the NFL has done.


----------



## ChickenScratch

I already hate fox sports 1


----------



## neversickanymore

Care said:


> aaron hernandez is being charged for murder


 makes sense.


----------



## China Rider

ChickenScratch said:


> I already hate fox sports 1


I havn't checked it out yet, but already know it's better than espn

die in a fire, espn, die soon


----------



## China Rider

Care said:


> I see Givens as a 40 catch 800 yard 6 TD receiver at best unless Bradford really steps up this year.
> 
> If he had a more consistent QB then he would be fantasy gold.


those numbers for givens sound about right

but, you just don't get it at all regarding Bradford's performance
clearly you didn't see a game of his while at OU

his coaches, oline and WRs in his first 3 years were minor leaguers , most are not even in the league anymore

alex smith would be out of the league if he was in Bradford's draft class and taken #1


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Rams will never make the playoffs again tbh, maybe in 5-8 years


----------



## cj

3 said:


> Well, yes and no.
> 
> 
> The primary cause of the syndrome currently effecting some former NFL players is not necessarily causally linked to violent helmet to helmet collisions, or even concussions. Although there is a very strong correlation between players who have suffered multiple concussions and later were diagnosed with the syndrome (the name escapes me), many of the individuals suffering from it were never diagnosed as having suffered a concussion throughout their entire career.
> 
> It is believed that the collisions one's head/helmet makes with the ground, and the way the brain rattles in the skull from a typical hit in the NFL (regardless of whether or not there was any helmet to helmet contact, it need not be present), have a far greater impact on the development of this syndrome than some rare instances involving head to head collisions, for which there were already restrictions in place to guard against injury to the spinal cord (players were not allowed to lead with their helmets, or "spear," while tackling).
> 
> 
> So basically, all these rule changes will have absolutely no impact on the rate of players who end up suffering severe long-term effects from playing football. The only rule change that is scientifically and medically relevant is the rule that states that players who suffer concussions must sit out the remainder of the contest, and may not return to full contact action until all post-concussive symptoms have abated. That is a very good rule. The rest is total bullshit designed to make it look like they give a fuck about players so they can safeguard themselves against lawsuits or *gasp* having to pay retirees who are suffering due to the NFL's withholding of  medically relevant information (which is as you said).
> 
> Basically, these guys would rather ruin football in the long term, for everybody and forever, than lose just a little bit of money in the short term.




What can the nfl do to stop brain injury? 2 hand touch?


----------



## ArCi

NFFL

National Flag Football League


----------



## Care

DrinksWithEvil said:


> Rams will never make the playoffs again tbh, maybe in 5-8 years




Id bet on the rams to make the playoffs over the chargers..... St. Louis is a solid team. They came the closest to beating the seahawks in seattle last year of any team that played there, and they beat and tied the 49ers. Again, I see Bradford as being the key to their success.


----------



## Thanatos

China Rider said:


> I havn't checked it out yet, but already know it's better than espn
> 
> die in a fire, espn, die soon



Chill out dude, espn is good entertainment. It's not news for gods sake. 
Dan Le Betard is Highly Questionable, ATH, PTI.... Stop trying to be so different for once you contrarian bastard.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

crimsonjunk said:


> What can the nfl do to stop brain injury? 2 hand touch?



New helmets and neck guards, I suppose. Keeping out players who have had concussions, until all post-concussive symptoms have abated. In some instances, forcing players with heavy predispositions to concussions to retire. Encouraging parents not to let their children play tackle football until they are at least 10 years of age. 


There's actually a lot the NFL can do, now that I think of it, but they are too busy fighting a PR campaign in order to win a court battle to actually entertain the idea of doing what might help.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

entheo said:


> Chill out dude, espn is good entertainment. It's not news for gods sake.
> Dan Le Betard is Highly Questionable, ATH, PTI.... Stop trying to be so different for once you contrarian bastard.



I hate ESPN. All they do all day is proselytize to me all day about how steroids are bad, and how Johnny Manziel went underage drinking once and why I should give a fuck, and they don't even really do sports commentary anymore. 


I don't really care how bad Fox Sports 1 actually is, I am already emotionally invested in it. At least they have Erin Andrews hosting pretty much every show. They really can't lose if they do that.


----------



## ArCi

I have to agree. Idk why but ESPN has such a corny feel... well mostly Sportscenter

and all they talk about about is off field issues, nobody gives a fuck

I don't care if so and so got a DUI, o shit chad johnson smacked his girl, what else is new?


----------



## Thanatos

Chiefs just traded Jon Baldwin to Cares 9ers for AJ Jenkins. Man Baldwin is a stud in the making, I'm not pleases at all Andy Reid.


----------



## alasdairm

Care said:


> Id bet on the rams to make the playoffs over the chargers...


so would i.


3 said:


> I hate ESPN. All they do all day is proselytize to me all day about how steroids are bad, and how Johnny Manziel went underage drinking once and why I should give a fuck, and they don't even really do sports commentary anymore.


sounds like you should stop watching it.

alasdair


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

alasdairm said:


> Sounds like you should stop watching it.
> 
> alasdair



I stopped watching it a long time ago (outside of the games they broadcast, of course). I miss being able to watch sports programming all day, though. It was sad to put the ESPN down, and I want my 24 hour sports talk again.


----------



## Care

The only time I ever watch ESPN is when its on at the gym. Usually its one of those shows like "Pardon the Interruption" and it always seems like its a spin off of some FOX news punditry garbage but instead of talking about politics they talk about sports. Its a symptom of the 24 hour channel cycle where there is too much time and not enough content so they fill it with bullshit and people eat it up.


----------



## China Rider

entheo said:


> Chill out dude, espn is good entertainment. It's not news for gods sake.
> Dan Le Betard is Highly Questionable, ATH, PTI.... Stop trying to be so different for once you contrarian bastard.


hmmmm?

exactly, it's not news, they should stop treating sports like they're important as a national crisis  
most people I know are bored to shit with espn and sick of their aggressive agendas 

who the fuck are you and what's up with the childish personal attack? how does calling me out make you feel?
i'm sorry you're unable to relate to me as much as you'd like to....?

stop trying to be different? that has to be the worst advice anyone has ever tried to give me, so, I have difficulty relating to most people, that's something I have to deal with, the fuck is it to you? i'd never have been able to allow the interesting people in my life if I followed some cookie cutter program on being a man


I am who I am, I like what I like based on natural reactions and self assessment; if I wanted to be a sheep following the herd, I would

my father didn't raise me by barking out selfish unsolicited guidelines, I was silently encouraged to apply individual thought, he knew I was paying attention to him and it enabled me to freely develop based on my own interpretations

if I had an open door policy towards who I allowed to influence me, I would be some pathetic tagalong completely void of self actualization

you treasure fine culinary arts and open discuss it, sounds like you're trying a little too hard to show how unique you are....?
should I tell you to stop wasting your time and just eat some simple meat and potato dish like most people do?
no, why the fuck would I want to shame and attempt to change somebody who appears satisfied with their peculiar lifestyle choices?


----------



## China Rider

Arci said:


> I have to agree. Idk why but ESPN has such a corny feel... well mostly Sportscenter
> 
> and all they talk about about is off field issues, nobody gives a fuck
> 
> I don't care if so and so got a DUI, o shit chad johnson smacked his girl, what else is new?



agree

but if TMZ had a sports channel I'd definitely watch it, I love hearing about off the field drama, you guessed it, the programs on ESPN I enjoy a lot if outside the lines, E:60, and the 30 for 30s

i'm just sick of the arguing and over analysis, it totally feels like they're talking down to the audience 

i'm no longer a jim rome diehard, still respect the hell out of him and even more so his radio program

but my new favorite show is petros and money, it's like a sports talk show that mocks sports talk shows, yet the two are extremely knowledgeable, they just choose not to go there, they just hang up on callers who call and try to talk about sports, they're more into giving relationship advice and financial advice using their alter egos lance romance and vance finance 

petros is a former RB and captain of USC around '99'00, when he actually takes the time to take the analysis approach, the dude knows what he's talking about, but as soon as he's done talking about he, he'll usually resort to making fun of himself for talking about it....his father and brother were also both Trojan footballers
I can understand why people don't like petros, at first glance you think he's gilbert godfreid, 

petros will be working on a ton of fox sports 1 NCAA football games, not sure how he is as on field broadcaster, probably just as bad as everyone else, I hope he doesn't try to be funny, I mean he is brilliantly funny, but his radio schtick probably isn't suitable on TV

and matt money smith works for the NFL network, never caught him on there, pretty sure he's one of their fantasy guys


----------



## shimazu

you guys don't understand how good 610 WIP is for a radio program. It is funnier than most of what I read on bluelight, and still manages to always stay somewhat focused on actual sports discussion, not spend half the day discussing Biogenesis or other scandals like that.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

lol broncos


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

And the NFL rewarded him. By suspending him for the preseason.


----------



## Care

I think its funny thae guys on NFLN I saw today talking about this are acting like he tried to take off Incognito's head and the only reason he didnt was his aim was off and he just happened to miss him. he obviously tore his helmet off in a fit of rage, but stopped himself at the last second from smashing him over the head.

I think he deserves a  suspension, but I wouldnt demonize him like they are in the media right now. Incohnito is an insufferable asshole after all, and probably deserves much worse.


----------



## China Rider

i kind of miss Richie incognito wearing rams colors

but i was sick of the 15 yard penalties, as was the front office

the best was when rams were in process of signing jake long and Richie tweeted something like ' if your trying to court jake long, who do you tell him that's going to be playing next to him at LG?'

torry holt:
' anybody who won't screw you over with 2 personal fouls and at least one holding call every game'


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Care said:


> I think its funny thae guys on NFLN I saw today talking about this are acting like he tried to take off Incognito's head and the only reason he didnt was his aim was off and he just happened to miss him. he obviously tore his helmet off in a fit of rage, but stopped himself at the last second from smashing him over the head.
> 
> I think he deserves a  suspension, but I wouldnt demonize him like they are in the media right now. Incohnito is an insufferable asshole after all, and probably deserves much worse.



Leave it to sports media to overreact to something that actually deserves a reaction. 




I don't watch sports media anymore, so I had no idea that you guys had already seen those gifs via television screen. I am completely out of touch with regards to what is a national story and what is a regional one.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

China Rider said:


> i kind of miss Richie incognito wearing rams colors
> 
> but i was sick of the 15 yard penalties, as was the front office
> 
> the best was when rams were in process of signing jake long and Richie tweeted something like ' if your trying to court jake long, who do you tell him that's going to be playing next to him at LG?'
> 
> torry holt:
> ' anybody who won't screw you over with 2 personal fouls and at least one holding call every game'





Yeah, but even NFL players are scared of him. He might lose 15 yards here or there for the team, but it's more than made up for when there's a fumble and some defensive tackle slow plays entering the scuffle because he knows Richie's gonna get him if he goes in there. Opposing teams are less likely to fuck with the skill position guys in general because they know they have to answer to Incognito. He wins the psychological warfare battle for us on offense.


----------



## China Rider

Care said:


> ^ you know this is the NCAA thread right?
> 
> Dahl will be a backup/speacial teamer/informant for us (your defense gave us fits last year).



happy ya niner Nazi 

and craig dahl doesn't know shit about ram's defense, two new safeties and line backers and a new defensive coordinator


----------



## China Rider

I didn't learn anything new from this article on the ram's DLine that came from CBS sports, but god damn did I appreciate it


> EARTH CITY, Mo. -- Rosey Grier, one of the members of the great "Fearsome Foursome," came to St. Louis recently and decided to stop by for a visit with the St. Louis Rams. Many of the players knew who Grier was, even if they weren't alive to see him play, but now some of them will never forget the unexpected treat they got from the 81-year-old Grier.
> 
> "He showed us some of his moves," Rams defensive tackle Kendall Langford said. "He was doing spin moves with a cane."
> 
> The Fearsome Foursome, first made up of Grier, fellow tackle Merlin Olsen and ends Deacon Jones and Lamar Lundy is considered one of the best -- if not the best -- defensive lines in NFL history.
> 
> That makes playing the position for the Rams franchise -- even one now based in St. Louis -- special for those who do.
> 
> It also means living up to big expectations.
> 
> "We know how good they were," Rams defensive tackle Michael Brockers said. "We're just trying to do our own thing. We're trying to bring it back. But we call ourselves the "Elite Eight."
> 
> That name comes because the Rams, who tied Denver for the league lead in sacks in 2012 with 52, have an eight-man front that might be as good as any in the league. It is deep and talented, thus the nickname.
> 
> "Oh, they have a nickname already?" Rams coach Jeff Fisher said surprisingly when I told him they did.
> 
> Fisher is a big believer in what good, strong, four-man lines can do for a football team. He saw that as a player on those great Chicago Bears teams in the mid-80s.
> 
> That's why he and general manager Les Snead have put such a premium on building a powerful front line. First-year defensive coordinator Tim Walton has a lot of talent to work with on his front.
> 
> The starters are Langford and Brockers inside, with Robert Quinn and Chris Long on the outside. The depth is good too, but it's those down four who will decide just how good this unit can be.
> 
> * "We led the league in sacks last year and we were still trying to figure out who we are as a unit," Long said. "We're at an age where we are all ascending and nobody should be on the decline. I don't see why we can't be a lot better." *
> 
> The 28-year-old Long is the oldest of the group. Langford is 27, Quinn is 23 and Brockers is 22. They have a chance to really grow together into something special.
> 
> "I believe the defensive front is what sets the tone for a team," Fisher said. "I think we have the kind of line that can do that."
> 
> _If you doubt it, pop on the two tapes from their games with the 49ers last season.._.



the tape vs Arizona on Thursday night is the one to watch, they must have hit kevin kolb 12 times, hard.... he'll never be the same


----------



## China Rider

tavon Austin 70+ yard punt return inside 5, next play TD to jared cook(nice catch bro)
alec ogletree FF, FumRec, INT, and TD
lagatron 58yd FG, would have been good from 70

only excited cause these are new faces

Austin just might live up the hype if he can stay healthy and have steady hands
when he retunred that punt he didn't look overwhelmingly  fast, but everyone else just seemed to move in slow mo

both the dline and oline were lackluster, again
really gonna miss steven Jackson, primarily for his excellent blitz pick up 


2 more weeks
what better way to start the season vs Arizona in STL, I will cry and will quit my job and refuse to ever work again if they lose


----------



## China Rider

poor cardinals

first round pick LG Jonathon cooper broke his leg last night, in the 3rd quarter

as much as this helps out STL twice a year, it sickens me to see potential all time greats lose everything before it even starts

give carson palmer about 4 games until he breaks his leg via sack where he gets hit by 3 guy's helmets simultaneously


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Chargers wrecked the cardinals


----------



## China Rider

DrinksWithEvil said:


> Chargers wrecked the cardinals



they havn't played since 2011

alasdar


----------



## The Liberal Media

Terrelle Pryor to start the last PS game for Oakland

Fuck yeah
Flynn has "tendonitis"  the same shit/excuse they used when Russell Wilson beat his ass out last season

Basically means TP starts in Indy in week one !
Let the new Era begin !!


West coast muthafuckas !!!!


----------



## Thanatos

^^^ The Liberal Media doesn't know anything beyond his beloved Raiders. Your new era while go down in history as a dynasty of shit, just like all the other raiders teams for the last 30 year minus Chuky/Gannon years.

Dude you don't seem to know anything about football past your scummy piece of shit team. Try posting about other teams and league news.


----------



## Care

Take a chill pill entheo, we're allowed to be biased homers here.


----------



## Just A Guy

I hate the Raiders, too.


----------



## China Rider

I love the raiders, I love TLM, and I love when TLM talks about the raiders

welcome to the homer dome, make yourself comfortable and others uncomfortable

so what's up with stevie spagnoulo this year? talk about a steep decline

and as much as I want the titans to win the south, kind of hope they stink it up and rams snag up munchak as their Oline coach, awww man that'd be perfect for that little Scranton native HoFer


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

entheo said:


> ^^^ The Liberal Media doesn't know anything beyond his beloved Raiders. Your new era while go down in history as a dynasty of shit, just like all the other raiders teams for the last 30 year minus Chuky/Gannon years.
> 
> Dude you don't seem to know anything about football past your scummy piece of shit team. Try posting about other teams and league news.



lol you're going to come to hate me.


----------



## shimazu

I think anyone who forms their opinion on how the regular season is going to play out based off preseason results is in for a rude awakening. That being said, the Raiders are right there with the Jags for worst team in football


----------



## Care

shimazu said:


> I think anyone who forms their opinion on how the regular season is going to play out based off preseason results is in for a rude awakening. That being said, the Raiders are right there with the Jags for worst team in football



Agreed.

Week one of the regular season is a clean slate for all teams. There will be teams that were totally written off that make the playoffs (see colts, redskins) and teams that were a lock to do well who have horrible years (steelers, giants).

Im so ready for some football. ONE MORE WEEK!


----------



## The Liberal Media

entheo said:


> ^^^ The Liberal Media doesn't know anything beyond his beloved Raiders. Your new era while go down in history as a dynasty of shit, just like all the other raiders teams for the last 30 year minus Chuky/Gannon years.
> 
> Dude you don't seem to know anything about football past your scummy piece of shit team. Try posting about other teams and league news.



STFU MAN , The mighty Oakland Raiders are the only team worth talking about

Since Al Davis passed away all your shitty ass other 31 franchises wish they had something to talk about

LOL@KC Chiefs?? I remember 2 years ago when we came to your yard and smacked you down and mcfadden ran up down left and right all over your piss poor team and  your mighty 78.000( which you claim is sold out each game) seat stadium had about 30,000 empty seats man 

lol

You guys are still living in the Todd Blacklege days so no need to talk shit about us and Gannon

You guys havent been relevant since warren beatty was a box office star
Leave the AFC West to the big boys like Oakland and Denver


----------



## The Liberal Media

shimazu said:


> I think anyone who forms their opinion on how the regular season is going to play out based off preseason results is in for a rude awakening. That being said, the Raiders are right there with the Jags for worst team in football



Rough year no doubt, but in 2014 we have more cap space than any other NFL team 
Comeback starts then


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

I agreed with you liberal until you said that the raiders were in the big boy league with denver over SD? plz.


----------



## Care

Im just now realizing how much AFC west fandom we have around here.

Suddenly I feel like I need a shower.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Raiders fans are the most delusional, if the Raiders have a better record than SD, Ali can ban me for a month Sam with kc


----------



## Care

^ Generally wagers of that sort are dealt with by wearing the other teams logo as an avatar for a month.


----------



## Marijuanster

The Liberal Media said:


> STFU MAN , The mighty Oakland Raiders are the only team worth talking about
> 
> Since Al Davis passed away all your shitty ass other 31 franchises wish they had something to talk about
> 
> LOL@KC Chiefs?? I remember 2 years ago when we came to your yard and smacked you down and mcfadden ran up down left and right all over your piss poor team and  your mighty 78.000( which you claim is sold out each game) seat stadium had about 30,000 empty seats man
> 
> lol
> 
> You guys are still living in the Todd Blacklege days so no need to talk shit about us and Gannon
> 
> You guys havent been relevant since warren beatty was a box office star
> Leave the AFC West to the big boys like Oakland and Denver



I'm not sure if you've ever watched a raider game in your life after reading that.


----------



## Care

Oh god we have multiple chiefs fans?

For a franchise that is basically the dumping ground for the 49ers old washed up players they sure do have quite a following.


----------



## Marijuanster

Alex Smith will be better than Kaepernic this year. Is that your only example or are there more because u guys are about to start our old washed up nose tackle in Glen Dorsey. Montana doesn't count.


----------



## Marijuanster

The Chiefs minus Cassel (and plus even a mid tier QB) last year would have been an impressive team u guys are bout to find out.


----------



## Care

Marijuanster said:


> Alex Smith will be better than Kaepernic this year. Is that your only example or are there more because u guys are about to start our old washed up nose tackle in Glen Dorsey. Montana doesn't count.



Glen Dorsey? You mean that backup D-linemen that prolly wont even make the team?

I like Smith, but better than Kaepernick? Nahhhhh.


----------



## Marijuanster

Still not exactly a dumping ground huh. The 9ers are obviously good but the Chiefs are criminally underrated. Especially here. They have 3 of the best LBs in the game in Derrick Johnson, Hali, and Juston Houston as well as Flowers and Berry in the secondary not to mention the 2nd best RB in the game, a top tier receiver, a very sold o line. And now Alex Smith who won't turn the ball over 4 times a game like last years QBs.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

We shall see, it's been a long time coming.... It's been SD on top for most of the last decade and Denver now because mannin

Mj I'll gladly sport a chiefs avatar if you get 2nd in our div


----------



## The Liberal Media

Not saying we will win the superbowl or anything
In fact if we dont beat the Jags at home in week 2 , could see us being 1-10 before the KC game ( Should beat the Titans at home)

Next year is the year we will be back with more cap space than any other NFL team.

Till then its just Clowning for Clowney or Tanking for Teddy


----------



## ArCi

Marijuanster said:


> Still not exactly a dumping ground huh. The 9ers are obviously good but the Chiefs are criminally underrated. Especially here. They have 3 of the best LBs in the game in Derrick Johnson, Hali, and Juston Houston as well as Flowers and Berry in the secondary *not to mention the 2nd best RB in the game*, a top tier receiver, a very sold o line. And now Alex Smith who won't turn the ball over 4 times a game like last years QBs.



Jamaal Charles?

um


----------



## Marijuanster

DrinksWithEvil said:


> We shall see, *it's been a long time coming*.... It's been SD on top for most of the last decade and Denver now because mannin
> 
> MJ I'll gladly sport a chiefs avatar if you get 2nd in our div



We won the div in 10 last time you won was 09... But sure I'll avi bet you that the Chiefs will do (much) better than the Chargers and Raiders(lol). Honestly the Broncos don't scare me much either.

Also Arci if you don't have a point of your own you might as well keep your retarded cockholster shut.


----------



## Care

Elvis Grbac
Joe Montana
Alex Smith

Just to name a few QB's off the top of my head, im sure there are more lol


----------



## Marijuanster

HTML:
	






Care said:


> Elvis Grbac
> Joe Montana
> Alex Smith
> 
> Just to name a few QB's off the top of my head, im sure there are more lol



You know both Montana and Grbac(kinda) went 13-3 their first seasons when they came here right? So are you suggesting Alex Smith will do the the same? That's bold man.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Lol do your research chargers went to the playoffs from 2004-2009


----------



## Marijuanster

Maybe read next time? I said last time you won the division was 09 last time we won it was 10. That was just in response to you saying the chiefs haven't won in forever. I'm well aware of what happened b4 dat.  Also I'm not nearly as serious about this as I'm coming off.


----------



## One Thousand Words

Care said:


> There will be teams that were totally written off that make the playoffs (see colts, redskins) and teams that were a lock to do well who have horrible years (steelers, giants).
> 
> !








Stainless steel never rusts


----------



## Care

Marijuanster said:


> HTML:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know both Montana and Grbac(kinda) went 13-3 their first seasons when they came here right? So are you suggesting Alex Smith will do the the same? That's bold man.



Well the guy who replaced Montana in SF Won a superbowl, so i'd say it was a good call.

And if we're talking about history repeating itself, well, Kaep has a chance I think.


----------



## Marijuanster

Fine if the Chiefs go 13-3 then the 9ers can have their 2 billionth SB. Glad we could reach an agreement.  that would help me out in fantasy anyway since I have Gore and Vernon Davis.


----------



## Care

I went to high school with Jeff Tuel, the new QB for the Bills. He made the team as a walk on and is now the starter. Its a great story, im really rooting for him.


----------



## MikeOekiM

he might make 1 start and that'll be it.


----------



## Care

We shall see.


----------



## MikeOekiM

EJ Manuel looked great in preseason


----------



## Wyld 4 X

Care said:


> Elvis Grbac
> Joe Montana
> Alex Smith
> 
> Just to name a few QB's off the top of my head, im sure there are more lol



Bono?


----------



## alasdairm

Five Reasons Tom Brady and the New England Patriots Can't Beat the Buffalo Bills in Week 1

where are you, gm?

alasdair


----------



## alasdairm

reminder (for me  )

mikeoekim and i have a bet on the september 29th game:









wyld 4 x and i have a bet on the november 3rd game:









generic mind and i have a bet on both bills vs. pats games (pats win both, he sports a pats avatar, bills win either game, i'll sport a bills avatar)









alasdair


----------



## Wyld 4 X

alasdairm said:


> Five Reasons Tom Brady and the New England Patriots Can't Beat the Buffalo Bills in Week 1
> 
> where are you, gm?
> 
> alasdair



Nice optimism for the Bills.  But unless Spiller goes out of his mind in that game and either rookie QB has a very good first NFL start, the Pats will find a way to win.  It is tough to buy in on the Bills, even early in the season when things look....kind of promising.


----------



## Care

Ill probably only be saying this for one week but.... GO BILLS!


----------



## The Liberal Media

Terrelle Pryor wins the starting Job for tha Oakand RAIDERS !!
Fuck yeah 







The kids a fucking baller , wish him well
Kaperass has nothing on this kid , believe

Hell Kaperass wasnt even the best QB on his college roster.
David Fales will be a much better NFL QB. That kid has Drew Brees mk2 written all over him.


----------



## ArCi

lol... I'm a Michigan fan so I'm not even going to say anything.... but Terrelle Pryor is garbage
over 90% of the players he went up against in those highlights are not in the NFL

I can guarantee Pryor will not have more than 8 starts. 
College and NFL are two completely different games

how can you say Kaepernick wasn't the best QB at Nevada???

and correct we if I'm wrong but weren't you the one who was preaching that Glennon would be drafted #1 overall?


----------



## shimazu

time to start "going to church" more often as reasons why I cant work sundays

im actually going to another one syllable word that starts with C but what uganda do about it?


----------



## The Liberal Media

Arci said:


> and correct we if I'm wrong but weren't you the one who was preaching that Glennon would be drafted #1 overall?


The same Glennon that will be the starting QB for the Bucs by Haloween?

Yeah that kid is prime USDA NFL QB as well.

Lets revisit the thread in a year and then tell me what you think of Glennon in the NFL.


----------



## The Liberal Media

Arci said:


> how can you say Kaepernick wasn't the best QB at Nevada???



lol did you even watch David Fales last year? 

I was here  on this very forum DURING his bowl game & talking about how he might be the #1 overall pick in the 2014 draft

Seems some people who know football are slowly coming around to the same idea albeit 9 months later than me


----------



## shimazu

20whatever #1 pick

Peyton Mannings son

heard it here first

oops, nobody gives a shit


----------



## The Liberal Media

shimazu said:


> 20whatever #1 pick
> 
> Peyton Mannings son
> 
> heard it here first
> 
> oops, nobody gives a shit




Archie Manning and Oliver Luck would digress

Ever heard of those old farts ? Someone told me their sons are pretty handy QB's in the NFL thesedays
I heard both those kids started for some team called the "Colts" ???

I even heard that that guy called Manning who played for the Colts had some loser brother who  actually won a superbowl with the Giants  !!! the nerve of him eh ????

but what the fuck do I they know eh?

Your right nobody gives a shit


......






About your opinion .....


----------



## The Liberal Media

shimazu said:


> 20whatever #1 pick
> 
> Peyton Mannings son
> 
> heard it here first
> 
> oops, nobody gives a shit



I also heard some shitty thing a few years back about how  HS Quarterbacks in the state of TEXAS  would never make it in the NFL !!!

Then some coach in Texas started to revamp the whole HS programs in that state 

and guess what???

NFL starters who played HS in Texas

Tannehil- Miami 
Dalton-Cincy
Andrew Luck- Indy
RG3- Redskins
Stafford- Lions
Ponder- Vikes
Brees- Saints

Thats a *quarter *of the NFL STARTING QB's from Texas


LOL yeah hindsights BS aint it, thats why we talk about kids from the draft lol unlike you who just talks shit in the net and gets schooled time and again lulz


----------



## The Liberal Media

Arci said:


> lol... I'm a Michigan fan so I'm not even going to say anything.... but T*errelle Pryor is garbage*
> over 90% of the players he went up against in those highlights are not in the NFL




STFU 

I have 3 words for you

Chad 
Fucking 
Henne

oops I forgot most of the players he faced in college were the same guys
Must be why the guy is a complete dog turd in the NFL 

Now STFU  and be amazed by the last roll of the Last Al Davis suppy draft


----------



## ArCi

I'd say Chad Henne is a really good backup QB. I know I'd want him as my backup

he also has NFL starting experience so I don't really see how he is a "dog turd"


and you pretty much proved my point of talent in college not translating to the NFL.. Chad Henne was extremely good in college, now he is average at best in the NFL.
Terrele Pryor is not even average. He is not an accurate passer, and his speed isn't nearly as effective in the NFL


----------



## Wyld 4 X

The Liberal Media said:


> Terrelle Pryor wins the starting Job for tha Oakand RAIDERS !!
> Fuck yeah
> 
> 
> The kids a fucking baller , wish him well
> Kaperass has nothing on this kid , believe
> 
> Hell Kaperass wasnt even the best QB on his college roster.
> David Fales will be a much better NFL QB. That kid has Drew Brees mk2 written all over him.



I'm a tOSU fan and even I know Pryor will not be very good in the NFL.  And considering he is playing for the worst team to be a starting QB for, if he ends up being average, that will be big plus for him.

I wish him well though.


----------



## alasdairm

The Liberal Media said:


> Thats a *quarter *of the NFL STARTING QB's...


a quarter of 32 is 8. not 7.

i got more time for the raiders than most here but you're making about as much of a fool of yourself in this thread as gm does in the pick 'em when he picks the bills every week.

what's your prediction for the oakland record this year. i'd go with 2-14, maybe 3-13.

alasdair


----------



## The Liberal Media

Ok titans,Chiefs(h), at jets, jags at home, steelers home & eagles at home

I would expect 6 wins  possibly more depending on how well TP settles in & if Dmc can stay healthy.


----------



## MikeOekiM

^all those other teams are adding a W to their schedules too


----------



## alasdairm

The Liberal Media said:


> Ok titans,Chiefs(h), at jets, jags at home, steelers home & eagles at home
> 
> I would expect 6 wins  possibly more depending on how well TP settles in & if Dmc can stay healthy.


great. you up for a season-long bet? raiders win 6 games and i sport a raiders avatar for a week, they get fewer than 6 wins and you sport a patriots avatar for a week?









deal?

alasdair


----------



## Care

alasdairm said:


> great. you up for a season-long bet? raiders win 6 games and i sport a raiders avatar for a week, they get fewer than 6 wins and you sport a patriots avatar for a week?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deal?
> 
> alasdair



How do you keep track of all these shenanigans?


----------



## 23536

Rain delay?

I fear for this nation.  I feel like any country in the world could kick our asses right now.


----------



## 23536

Why were some of the Ravens frisked before coming out of the tunnel?  Did anybody see that?

https://vine.co/v/hJrTm6hD1Oz

Only the black ones too.


----------



## alasdairm

Care said:


> How do you keep track of all these shenanigans?


like this.

alasdair


----------



## China Rider

there's no way carson palmer gets any sleep tonight

and have accepted that those who've predicted az over stl @ stl, did so based on a personal bias, why don't you meet me behind kmart tonight, mother fuckers? 

probably the 2nd easiest game on the schedule 

az has so many empty voids of talent who've moved on to new teams, mediocre journeymen playing with each other for the first time , inexperienced coaching staff(airians can coach for sure, but will circumstances allow any sort of immediate success?), youth overload, traveling to an amped up dome,  probably worst OL in the NFC, but they have a pretty good D, i guess based on last year, when Horton was their DC, but he's a goner, taking his dues to DC over in brown and orange land, cause all it should take is a top 10 D and he'll land that HC position that he's been waiting for/probably deserves 

btw, i took the titans
because i hate their fans, pirates don't need their asses


----------



## Care

Losing your #4 overall draft pick to a broken leg (ouch) doesnt help that o-line much either.


----------



## China Rider

all you need to know about Robert Quinn(DE, STL) is that he was involved in that butch davis bullshit at UNC
davis was so blantly shady, knowing it'd ruin him, but worth the risk? fuck yeah

first round draft pick at age 20, after only one season of NCAA ball, and taking a year off prior to rookie NFL season

i'd say the kid was born with a little homegrown talent

sup carson?


----------



## neversickanymore

*Alright Care.. Hope we run over you like a bus would a chiwawa!*











*San Francisco is laying 4.5 points in this year's debut, according to most sportsbooks monitored by OddsShark.com, while the total is a consensus 48.5.*​





what are your thoughts there care?


----------



## neversickanymore

Alright then Packer 27  SF 21..


----------



## Care

Here is my prediction






49ers dominate, final score is 31-17 and only because GB gets a late score.

Being a Cal fan I love Rodgers, but the 49ers have made him look like a CFL scrub the last few times they played. And Kaep seemed to have your number too.


----------



## Care

Also, while I love your enthusiasm, this belongs in the NFL thread.


----------



## neversickanymore

Just starting a little barking...  we have had a few pretty good games, our teams.. dont know if I like it right off the bat but shit we need some payback for last year..   we shall see what goes down on opening sunday.


----------



## Care

Ya, I hope its a good, injury free game that the 49ers win.

A few of my friends and family are packer fans and they are still salty as hell haha.


----------



## MikeOekiM

ok i'll say this one before the game. Naners win it and nobody should be picking the packers.

watch them lose now. I would be shocked if they lost this.


----------



## neversickanymore

MikeOekiM said:


> ok i'll say this one before the game. Naners win it and nobody should be picking the packers.
> 
> watch them lose now. I would be shocked if they lost this.


 You know i'm never to sure on much in the first game or even first couple of weeks.. 

But if we are seeing two double digit spreads in the first game I might place a little of my money on both favorites as those types of spreads are almost always to lour suckers onto the underdog.. so yeah two team parlay on NE(-10) and INDY (-10.5).. with pre kick action I bet the spreads will get a little smaller as well..

edit: that shit didn't pan out


----------



## MikeOekiM

what the fuck? I cannot believe Asante Samuel is inactive. Falcons really had that injury under the radar because there was no doubt in my mind he was playing. Now a 1st and 2nd round pick rookie will be getting their first start week 1 vs drew brees in the superdome. I swear they better be up for the task because now I have no idea what to expect.


----------



## Bardeaux

It's been 5-10 years since I've paid solid attention to the NFL. After watching today, all I can say is holy shit. When did referees become nannies and since when has there been a penalty for absolutely anything one does on the field? Seriously, a ten yard penalty for bumping someones face mask after a play? Also, I'm not a fan of the automatic score reviews. I'm watching Detroit vs Minnesota and 2-3 touchdowns have been taken away from the Lions in the first half. I was OK with the challenges when coaches only had two per half. The NFL has gone sterile..


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

fukcing colts, do not let the raiders win


----------



## shimazu

I think they should just get rid of automatic first down penalties and have the down repeated ten yards forward

that way, the offense gets a little bit of a reward, without making the defense have to play with kid gloves on


----------



## Care

Colts dodged a very embarrassing bullet


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

preyor was looking good but thank god they lost

also good job saints i hate them,but i hate the falcons more. even though i have matt ryan on my other league...

prolly just cuz i like sproles and have him on my bl FF


----------



## ArCi

Just came in to check on Mike

hope your holding up alright


----------



## MikeOekiM

good game. cant believe steven jackson dropped that TD to win the game though I thought he could catch. he dropped another easy one earlier in the game as well.

it really came down to the julio jones fumble that lead to 7 points and then the dropped int where a couple plays later went to another 7 points.

Loved the way our rookie CBs played though, they really didnt let up anything all game. Desmond Trufant and Robert Alford are gonna be a beastly duo one day.


----------



## MikeOekiM

Arci said:


> Just came in to check on Mike
> 
> hope your holding up alright



i hate my life right now.


----------



## ArCi

Reggie has a chance to put up big numbers this year with the way Detroit is running their offense


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

lets go bucs!


----------



## neversickanymore

Go pack Go!


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

jesus bucs had a W, then punted to the jets and the jets won with a punt return... BOOO


----------



## Care

hope you packer fans brought the lube


----------



## Care

Dont even try to run the ball.


----------



## China Rider

cards first possession?

robert quinn - 2 sacks, fumble forced

HIT HARD

fuck you

dome is raucous, i love this moment


----------



## China Rider

oh jared cook you break my 

55 yd td , turned into fumble at 2 yard line, cards recover

shit


----------



## Care

Packers arent ready.


----------



## Marijuanster

Chiefs dominant gonna be a good week.


----------



## Care

Fuck.... they stopped running the ball


----------



## Care

Whats goin on CR?


----------



## Care

Clay Matthews is such a punk.


----------



## The Liberal Media

alasdairm said:


> great. you up for a season-long bet? raiders win 6 games and i sport a raiders avatar for a week, they get fewer than 6 wins and you sport a patriots avatar for a week?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deal?
> 
> alasdair



Deal

Pretty close but no cigar today, but plenty of decent signs 
TP made you haters look like fools. 330 total yards 
If not for the Jano FG miss(which he would hit on 90% of the time) we would only need the FG at the end to win and we were already in range.

More yards than Indy
More First Downs than Indy
More TOP than Indy

not a bad start for a team thats supposed to be 1-15 against a playoff team on the road with a QB making his 2nd start


----------



## Marijuanster

They'll be lucky if they get 3 wins this year.


----------



## Care

TP was impressive. He could actually make it in the NFL.


----------



## China Rider

Care said:


> Whats goin on CR?


bradford/oline are playing great

rush defense is solid, thanks to backup DEs, chris long is MIA

coverage is weak and cards oline made a nice adjustment

rams gonna score a td before half


----------



## China Rider

looking like TD cookie monster

should be his 2nd if he wasn't a dumbass


----------



## Care

Eric Reid with the pick in his first NFL game.

Dashon who?


----------



## Care

Boldin is gonna be so money this season


----------



## The Liberal Media

215 Passing Yards, 110 Rushing Yards in a game Since 1960 

*09/8/2013 	Terrelle Pryor 	217 	112*
12/9/2012 	Cam Newton 	287 	116
12/19/2010 	Michael Vick 	242 	130
10/31/2004 	Michael Vick 	252 	115
11/4/1990 	Randall Cunningham 	240 	124


----------



## The Liberal Media

Care said:


> Boldin is gonna be so money this season



Gave up peanuts for him as well. Brilliant trade 
Carson Palmer  204 yards at HT
Shame it didnt work out for him in Oakland, guy can still throw the football


----------



## China Rider

little history on sooner football

exit adrian peterson, ditch heavy running scheme, enter sam bradford build a pass heavy scheme, heisman and shit

exit steven jackson, enter cook/austin/givens, you get the point

and i wasn't kidding when i said that i am quitting bluelight if rams lose this game


----------



## China Rider

pick 6 by the god damn NT

fuck this freaky shit


----------



## China Rider

holy shit i need like 15mg xanax

predicting a 55 yard legatron walk off


----------



## shimazu

^good call it was close enough to a walk off, but when your teams offense revolves around the kicker, you generally won't beat teams a few notches better than the Cardinals

the 49ers did look good as shit on offense but the Packers will also do that to teams

I have no idea what to expect out of the was/phi game, probably a lot of points though


----------



## neversickanymore

Care said:


> Boldin is gonna be so money this season


 looked pretty damn good today.. Nice game niners, see you again in the playoffs I hope.


----------



## China Rider

shimazu said:


> ^good call it was close enough to a walk off, but when your teams offense revolves around the kicker, you generally won't beat teams a few notches better than the Cardinals



scores can be deceiving

jared cook getting stripped by honey badger at the 2 yard line on what should have been a TD if he didn't apply the breaks, cards convert with a td
cards score td on nose tackle pick 6

but it doesn't hurt having a kid capable of a 65+ yarder any given night

the offense looked great and should only get better, even brian quick and austin pettis made clutch plays
very pleased with the Oline, jake long was excellent today, don't think sammy was sacked

but unless secondary gets their shit together, and they figure out how not to get 3-4 15 yard flags every game(finnegan fucking sucked today)i can't see anything better than an 8-8 season

and everyone must hate me for telling yall robert quinn was going to dominate, 3 sacks, 2 FF, one of which was recovered in rams territory 

fitzgerald is gonna have a huge year if the OLine can protect carson

on to atlanta


----------



## Care

I think Kaepernick has officially silenced all of his doubters after today.

He is a superstar.


----------



## ArCi

What doubters? lol the media has been on his dick ever since he stepped on the field


----------



## neversickanymore

Care said:


> I think Kaepernick has officially silenced all of his doubters after today.
> 
> He is a superstar.


 I dont know we shut the run down and if he was going against a decent secondary.. He is good but he hasn't proved to me that he is a superstar yet.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

The Liberal Media said:


> Pretty close but no cigar today, but plenty of decent signs
> TP made you haters look like fools. 330 total yards
> If not for the Jano FG miss(which he would hit on 90% of the time) we would only need the FG at the end to win and we were already in range.
> 
> More yards than Indy
> More First Downs than Indy
> More TOP than Indy
> 
> not a bad start for a team thats supposed to be 1-15 against a playoff team on the road with a QB making his 2nd start




Let' get real.  It is week 1 and Indy's D has never been great.  If he pulls that off against Denver then I will give him props.


----------



## 23536

Bardeaux said:


> It's been 5-10 years since I've paid solid attention to the NFL. After watching today, all I can say is holy shit. When did referees become nannies and since when has there been a penalty for absolutely anything one does on the field? Seriously, a ten yard penalty for bumping someones face mask after a play? Also, I'm not a fan of the automatic score reviews. I'm watching Detroit vs Minnesota and 2-3 touchdowns have been taken away from the Lions in the first half. I was OK with the challenges when coaches only had two per half. The NFL has gone sterile..



Good post!


----------



## 23536

That's his own sideline he's flipping off!

He's a great lineman and all but I'd kick him off the team for that.

http://miamiherald.typepad.com/dolp...-for-the-afc-east-division-lead-and-coac.html


----------



## alasdairm

China Rider said:


> and everyone must hate me for telling yall robert quinn was going to dominate, 3 sacks, 2 FF, one of which was recovered in rams territory


i think you have a different view of your participation here than 'we' do. you seem to think you're making these brilliant but unorthodox predictions and are being vindicated time and time again in the face of a torrent of forum misunderstanding and abuse.

when this is more like it:

*china rider:* robert quinn's going to dominate
*s&g forum: *







alasdair


----------



## Wyld 4 X

I may as well put on the Pats avatar because with Pouncey done for the season, the Steelers are just spoilers now.  This royally sucks to lose the best lineman on the team in week one.  I know its week 1 but this is not someone who just gets replaced.


----------



## alasdairm

steelers looked pretty awful yesterday...

alasdair


----------



## Wyld 4 X

^ I was very happy to miss that game, tbh&c


----------



## shimazu

here's hoping Bryce Brown has a good game tonight, I think him and McCoy can be one of the best 1-2 RBs in the league tbh

and if they can get any kind of pressure on RG3, im feeling a Brandon Boykin pick 6 in an otherwise poor defensive showing from both squads. Picked the Redskins to win solely out of compromise, id gladly be wrong to see a W

Jason Avant needs to step up too, although when hes the most physical receiver you have that isnt exactly worrying defenses across the middle. Every time Riley cooper touches the ball youre gonna hear some bs about the fight and comments and its like who still cares god damn hes a borderline special teamer at least Joe Fuck isnt calling the game though


----------



## Nine North

instead of talking about the fight espn should ask Cooper where he got his truck nutz
http://deadspin.com/riley-cooper-was-pissed-he-couldnt-go-backstage-at-ken-981432082

you can take the cracker out of Florida...


----------



## shimazu

damn no pick 6 but brandon boykin just made me fist pump in the middle of work pretty bad, probably looked pretty odd from outside the store. 

jesus christ a safety, this game is so fucking odd and its not even halftime

this is where larry king would be like "onnlyinaammurica"

lol, larry king, I meant Don of course


----------



## shimazu

ok up 33-7 in the 3rd qtr, this has bryce browns name all over it

I think its time... to play dodgeball


----------



## cj

Goddamnit philly i cant believe we are blowing this lead.


----------



## ArCi

Philly is back


----------



## shimazu

shimazu said:


> Im telling you guys the Eagles are going to be a top 5 rushing team next year if they can stay somewhat healthy
> 
> whether that translates to wins remains to be seen








BB had a quiet day, 

_soon...._


----------



## cj

I think eagles have a chance to make the playoffs if the pass defence gets a little better. Any more than that is a stretch. I almost had a heart attack at the end of the game.


----------



## shimazu

here's my take

it's not going to get better

6-10


----------



## cj

You are probably right but anything can happen. eagles have another winnable game against san diego next week


----------



## lonewolf13

Go Broncos


----------



## The Liberal Media

Care said:


> TP was impressive. He could actually make it in the NFL.




6-4 240 
4.38 Speed

Oh and he swats former first round pick  safeties like  they are flies 








BOOM you can hear Landry hit the ground 

Old School Raiderism


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

chargers WOW. im ashamed ......28-7 over texans first half...wow i was stoked 

2nd half 

BAM

MELTDOWN

story of my life.

every play after the 2nd half was just depressing ...


----------



## alasdairm

^ i watched the highlights of that game today. what a collapse. sucks to watch that.





crimsonjunk said:


> eagles have another winnable game against san diego next week


every game against san diego is winnable, just ask houston 

alasdair


----------



## Care

Came here expecting to find a river of DWE tears.

Was not dissapointed 

For real though, what an epic meltdown, Norv Turner was probably giggling like a schoolboy at the end.


----------



## MikeOekiM

that one personal foul call on the texans field goal was bullshit


----------



## alasdairm

for sale. paid $55. yours for $2.50:






ok. $2.00.

alasdair


----------



## ArCi

Ugliest shoe I have ever seen.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

I only wear them on game days.. 

Dude my dad has a charger bolt tatted on his calf

We have a charger room with pics newspapers autographed balls, he used to fly them to games. We have charger salt n pepper shakers, rug, cups, pillows and even charger hairs clippers that will make a bolt in your hair


----------



## China Rider

just goes to show how crazy good Ladanian tomlinson was

remember the chargers during the period between natrone means and tony martin> LT

4-12 bad

i think they'll be okay, but god damn get a new stadium, worse than the raider's baseball stadium?


----------



## The Liberal Media

China Rider said:


> just goes to show how crazy good Ladanian tomlinson was
> 
> remember the chargers during the period between natrone means and tony martin> LT
> 
> 4-12 bad
> 
> i think they'll be okay, but god damn get a new stadium, worse than the *raider's baseball stadium?*



WTF We aint sharing shit

back to Los Angeles like the good old days 






I fucking love the old school days when the chargers, chiefs and broncos were our bitches

We will be back soon 
DJ Hayden basically blanked Andrew Lucks WR on sunday as a fucking rookie in his first game

The new Mike Haynes


----------



## One Thousand Words

I actually like the Raiders, it's partly why I got my son an Oakland cap on my recent trip. Don't get me wrong I am a Steelers fan for almost forever but I have a lot of love for the crazy years there.

That and I'm not one of those punk arse dads that make their kids support the same team. I prefer lounge room rivalries and trash talking each other over dinner.


----------



## China Rider

just like one of the oakland homers that called the preseason games, think it was JT the brick

the cowboys are america's team, the raider's are the world's team
didn't even hate them when they were really good

and 




 seen in photo:
94 - a stray comet
guy puking football out of his mouth - alasdair

defensive player of the week
sure the shit i talk about the rams is just my outlet without consequences 
just trying to be the change, i wanna know shit about other BL'ers teams, stuff  i would never learn from watching mass media

me saying quinn was going to have a huge game was just fanboy optimism ra-ra bullshit
and it fucking happened, i hope it happens to you next time, f.g.m

not even scared of falcons, hope yall have a good LT, coverage LB, and little speedster CBs, you don't need much to stop the rush
i wasn't scared of getting off bupe cold turkey either 
day 5, s.o.s.

i'm the dead guy:

*NSFW*:


----------



## The Liberal Media

There is always someone old school and special about the raiders  as compared to the rest of the NFL

For years we were the only team ( out of 28 at the time)  that did not  share merchandise sales with the rest of the NFL

Its something that really pissed Rozelle off as along with the Cowboys we sold more logo crap than basically any other NFL team combined in the 80's

I love the fact that Al Davis basically gave the finger to Rozelle 

Classic


----------



## China Rider

One Thousand Words said:


> That and I'm not one of those punk arse dads that make their kids support the same team. I prefer lounge room rivalries and trash talking each other over dinner.


good dad

in our house everyone went their own way in all sports, although was brainwashed into eagle fan  by evil aunt during period i was 5-10 years old

if it works out the same way as it did with me, your son willl eventually start rallying around your team
than again, steelers are one of the easiest teams to hate, and you can't suck at daddying

sibling rivalries never die, i threw a cheese grater through the living room window MNF back in like '01 tampa @ rams
it was an accident, man


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

the only reason people really like the raiders is because of the teams logo..


----------



## The Liberal Media

Best thing about Oakland and Al Davis is it was a family and always will be 

When old school Raiders like Tatum and Atkinson needed money for medical care Al Davis put his hand in his pocket and flew them to the bay area to have treatment , he payed for their treatment from his own wallet ..none of  this NFL insurance horseshit 

Once a Raider ..always a Raider

Name me one other team that would/ or has done  that for  their former players  from theie owner from his own pocket .....

AL did so much for the NFL

He was the one who broke down the racial barriers in the NFL  Putting black players in his teams

He hired the FIRST hispanic and black head coaches in the NFL as well 
He also hired the first female CEO in the history of the NFL 

Dude was a legend

compare it to the whitebread muthfuckas who ran/owned teams like the Chargers 

Nuff Said...


----------



## The Liberal Media




----------



## China Rider

DrinksWithEvil said:


> the only reason people really like the raiders is because of the teams logo..



the only reason i'm a ram's fan is cause i liked using them in madden '99 for PSX, by the time i actually started paying attention to them, what ya know they're a 4-0 buzzsaw coming off a 28+ win over SF, bruce had 4 TDs that game, instantly became my favorite player the day i watched those high lights

i just liked the names of the players, bruce, holt, farr, mccleon, lyght, dre bly, pace(g.o.a.t), wistrem, az- hakim, fletcher(only remaining active player from SB winning team, don't think he's even missed a game, and they were the youngest team in the league when they won it all)

point is, everyone has their odd beat reasons for getting emotional attached to sport's teams

if you pick a team based on geographical location or nepotistic tendencies, you're doing it wrong

nothing wrong with becoming a fan of a team that's really good, just gotta be under 13-14 years old
having your team win a superbowl/championship as a kid is a fucking amazing experience, can't even take it for granted  

find your team, find yourself


----------



## The Liberal Media

China Rider said:


> if you pick a team based on geographical location or nepotistic tendencies, you're doing it wrong



I actually did that cos i went to school in the bay area

I grew up in LA and they had no football team there, but basically the Raiders were in LA for a while

My father is a massive LA Raiders fan so I guess it runs in the family

I went to College at Occidental and did my MBA at UC Berkeley so I was always a raider fan at heart though since the days of Rusty fucking Hilger  and Marc Wilson


----------



## China Rider

there's even some pedos who are probably pretty cool dudes...


----------



## The Liberal Media

China Rider said:


> there's even some pedos who are probably pretty cool dudes...


 the first football  game i ever saw with my dad was 1985 on MNF when the raiders  beat the  old rams  16-6  at anahiem

i was hooked on the raiders from that point on


----------



## One Thousand Words

DrinksWithEvil said:


> the only reason people really like the raiders is because of the teams logo..



Well dur, my son is 6 yr old. Of course he is going to support a fucking pirate. Who else is he going to support, a cheese wheel or a fucking canary or a gay shark?


----------



## Tommyboy

alasdairm said:


> for sale. paid $55. yours for $2.50:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok. $2.00.
> 
> alasdair



What size are they?  I don't mind the chargers and my current sneakers are pretty worn.


----------



## Care

One Thousand Words said:


> Well dur, my son is 6 yr old. Of course he is going to support a fucking pirate. Who else is he going to support, a cheese wheel or a fucking canary or a gay shark?



the gold panners are the best yo


----------



## The Liberal Media

I fukkin love my team !!!

The Autumn Wind is a pirate
Blustering in from sea
With a rollicking song he sweeps along
swaggering boisterously
His face is weather beaten
He wears a hooded sash
With his silver hat about his head
And a bristly black moustache
He growls as he storms the country
A villain big and bold
And the trees all shake and quiver and quake
As he robs them of their gold
The Autumn wind is a Raider
Pillaging just for fun
He'll knock you 'round and upside down
And laugh when he's conquered and won.


----------



## The Liberal Media

Pure Silver and Black


Thats some emotional shit

Al Davis would be proud


----------



## China Rider

the celebration  that ruined it for everyone
pre-2000 NFL - we just want to dance










jack dempsey would be proud


----------



## The Liberal Media

China Rider said:


> the celebration  that ruined it for everyone
> pre-2000 NFL - we just want to dance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jack dempsey would be proud




when i was a kid and living in LA i wrote to jim everett

he send me a signed photo back , it was awsome 

I also mention " dick night train lane" and how i really liked him and how my dad was a big fan 

about 4 months later i got a signed pic from dick , jim took it upon himself to ask dick to send me a signed picture

I love the rams for this reason alone


----------



## China Rider

night train lane - the dude who had 14 ints his rookie season

for only having one ring the rams have a shit load of retired,  'lifer' legends
than again most teams do besides az, atl , ne,  NO, jax, car, hou and seattle(props to cortez kennedy though)


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Media stop plz 

im thinking your born in Chicago you root for the bears, fuck bandwagoners


----------



## The Liberal Media

lol please i was a raider ( and Bo Jackson  fan ) when your ass was still cumming over dan fouts in the 80's lol

when you wake up from your dream please tell me WHAT running back did San Diego have that was as good as Bo Jackson ?????


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Media, Tomlinson shit all over your rbs


----------



## The Liberal Media

Can Dungver stay with BO ???

The answer was NO !!!!


----------



## ArCi

I was just gonna say.... do you not know who Ladainian Tomlinson is???


LT vs. Bo Jackson

lol that's not even fair to compare them


----------



## The Liberal Media

Bo ON mnf Vs Seattle

13 carries 
221 yards 

17 yards per carry


----------



## The Liberal Media

BO should have been the best RB of all time if not for his hip injury

235 lbs and 
4.18 speed


----------



## ArCi

Matt Flynn breaking franchise record

480 passing yards
6 TD's







1 good game makes you a superstar right?


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Your acting weird

lt is hall of fame stuff and broke many records 

stop loving the old old raiders 

they have been horrible the past decade


----------



## shimazu

DrinksWithEvil said:


> Media, Tomlinson shit all over your rbs



please stop


----------



## The Liberal Media

DrinksWithEvil said:


> Your acting weird
> 
> lt is hall of fame stuff and broke many records
> 
> stop loving the old old raiders
> 
> they have been horrible the past decade



lol you know jackshit about football

if bo had not hurt his hip he woud have been the best RB of all time

I have seen enough Bo to realise that 

Maybe you have  not ? 


There was one game in New Orleans when he was a Raider

first run 
booom

25 yards
2nd run

Boom 20 yards

3rd run he fucked his hip

Sum Total

2 carries 45 yards

the guy was simply the best RB I ever saw and thats including Eric Dickerson  in his prime ....


----------



## MikeOekiM

The Liberal Media said:


> I fucking love the old school days when the chargers, chiefs and broncos were our bitches








what a great movie


----------



## The Liberal Media

MikeOekiM said:


> what a great movie






SANDY EGGO BLOWS 28-7 win  for the record

Whose whose biatch now eh ??
lol

How are your Falcons doing BTW 

LOL
Do you still want to kill yourself you fucking Loser lol


----------



## The Liberal Media

Bo Knows


----------



## MikeOekiM

The Liberal Media said:


> SANDY EGGO BLOWS 28-7 win  for the record
> 
> Whose whose biatch now eh ??
> lol
> 
> How are your Falcons doing BTW
> 
> LOL
> Do you still want to kill yourself you fucking Loser lol



lol

nobody ever got to the superbowl without a few bumps in the road.
you know well falcons will be in the tournament come January

#superbowlchamps2014


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Lol look up lt stats

your a typical raider.. Thinking every season they will get better and it never happens in the last last 12 

Ive had a last few years being a SD fan 
 that sucked 
But being a raiders fan for the last decade must suuuxk dixk


----------



## Care

MikeOekiM said:


> lol
> 
> nobody ever got to the superbowl without a few bumps in the road.
> you know well falcons will be in the tournament come January
> 
> #superbowlchamps2014



I think the falcons are a great team....

that will be a wildcard at best this year

when was the last time any team repeated NFC south champions?


----------



## MikeOekiM

there's a first for everything


----------



## Care

Hers my early playoff prediction

NFC

1Saints
249ers
3Packers
4Eagles
5Seahawks
6Bears

Other teams that I think will have decent years because the NFC is so stacked: Rams, Panthers, Lions, Cowboys

AFC

1Broncos
2Texans
3Patriots
4Bengals
5Colts
6Chiefs

Who y'all got?


----------



## Care

DrinksWithEvil said:


> Your acting weird



His acting weird?


----------



## Tommyboy

The Liberal Media said:


> when i was a kid and living in LA i wrote to jim everett
> 
> he send me a signed photo back , it was awsome
> 
> I also mention " dick night train lane" and how i really liked him and how my dad was a big fan
> 
> about 4 months later i got a signed pic from dick , jim took it upon himself to ask dick to send me a signed picture
> 
> I love the rams for this reason alone



Have you always wondered why their handwriting was the same and had a scary resemblance to that of your fathers and Santa Claus'?


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Because he is way to excited for the Raiders and keeps posting shit about a old rb.. That doesn't matter


----------



## Care

^ it was a joke about your grammar.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

I was kicked out of high school. For not giving a fuck


----------



## MikeOekiM

Care said:


> Hers my early playoff prediction
> 
> NFC
> 
> 1Saints
> 249ers
> 3Packers
> 4Eagles
> 5Seahawks
> 6Bears
> 
> Other teams that I think will have decent years because the NFC is so stacked: Rams, Panthers, Lions, Cowboys
> 
> AFC
> 
> 1Broncos
> 2Texans
> 3Patriots
> 4Bengals
> 5Colts
> 6Chiefs
> 
> Who y'all got?



majorly overhyping the saints. u realize we lost to them last year in the superdome as well?

cant see eagles winning the division even though i think they'll do ok. also think lions and vikings would make it before the bears.

instead of just criticizing ur picks tho i'll do this too next time i remember.


----------



## China Rider

DrinksWithEvil said:


> your a typical raider.. Thinking every season they will get better and it never happens in the last last 12


i just gotta say f you to this comment

as a pittsburgh pirate fan

i deserve the right


----------



## Care

MikeOekiM said:


> majorly overhyping the saints. u realize we lost to them last year in the superdome as well?
> 
> cant see eagles winning the division even though i think they'll do ok. also think lions and vikings would make it before the bears.
> 
> instead of just criticizing ur picks tho i'll do this too next time i remember.




Lets see your picks then...


----------



## MikeOekiM

i will.

can you name a single player the saints even gained this year besides getting sean payton back as head coach?

all they did was lose a bunch of players to injury and lost their starting LT to the bears. saints are all downhill from here


----------



## Care

^ We shall see.


----------



## Care

Wow the pats are so lucky they play is a softball division. In their current state they would probably lose to most NFC teams.


----------



## alasdairm

that was a sloppy win but a win is a win.

2-0 - best record in all of football!



alasdair


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Tbh I think the chargers could beat the pats last night, but SD V's vikings we are screwed, if we can't keep up with there speed


----------



## alasdairm

^ they'd have almost won, then would have collapsed and lost it as time ran out on the clock.

alasdair


----------



## One Thousand Words

Ignoring the weather, I don't see this season long enough for Brady to find some rhythm with his receivers. Although Thompkins has the potential to be great if he suddenly clicks.


----------



## China Rider

MikeOekiM said:


> i will.
> 
> can you name a single player the saints even gained this year besides getting sean payton back as head coach?
> 
> all they did was lose a bunch of players to injury and lost their starting LT to the bears. saints are all downhill from here


players and coaches develop

adding FAs is a freaky unpredictable thing

before last year they ditched meachem, he got paid, and don't even think he's in the league anymore


----------



## Wyld 4 X

Care said:


> Wow the pats are so lucky they play is a softball division. In their current state they would probably lose to most NFC teams.



Look at the other starting QBs in that division: rookie, rookie, 2nd year.  Ridiculous.


----------



## China Rider

kind of like the nfc west?
two 2nd year, a 4th year and a guy who is about equal to a drunk tom brady, not quite enough to get 2nd level DUI though

we obviously know what 2 teams are far superior....


----------



## alasdairm

Wyld 4 X said:


> Look at the other starting QBs in that division: rookie, rookie, 2nd year.  Ridiculous.








don't be bitter because you're going to finish bottom in your division this year 

alasdair


----------



## MikeOekiM

Care said:


> Hers my early playoff prediction
> 
> NFC
> 
> 1Saints
> 249ers
> 3Packers
> 4Eagles
> 5Seahawks
> 6Bears
> 
> Other teams that I think will have decent years because the NFC is so stacked: Rams, Panthers, Lions, Cowboys
> 
> AFC
> 
> 1Broncos
> 2Texans
> 3Patriots
> 4Bengals
> 5Colts
> 6Chiefs
> 
> Who y'all got?



NFC

1. 49ers
2. Falcons
3. Packers
4. Redskins
5. Seahawks
6. Lions

i could see Vikings, Rams, and any of the NFC East teams having a shot at the #6 spot.

are my picks out there? no, but so what.

pretty much agree with you 100% on AFC.



China Rider said:


> players and coaches develop
> 
> adding FAs is a freaky unpredictable thing
> 
> before last year they ditched meachem, he got paid, and don't even think he's in the league anymore



u think i wouldnt know this? Brees is turning 35 this season and threw 2 picks last game if 1 wasnt dropped. And his team around him has clearly gotten much worse with all the players they lost to btoh injury and free agency.

also Meachem is on the saints again thats how desperate they are.


----------



## neversickanymore

^ i dont know about those nfc predictions you guys.. lions, washington, edit >snip< , eagles? 


packers are just having their way with the skins so far..    i think the packers defense may be allot better than last year.

Packers
niners
seattle
atlanta
New orleans
bears

edit rogers 335 passing yards is half


----------



## shimazu

I fucking love Brandon Boykin

how do his nuts taste?

chocolatey


----------



## China Rider

i've peacefully accepted defeat, scores ugly but i'm seeing things i like
bradford hasnt been sacked since week 15 last year, that was vs tb, sea, az and 1/2 atl
refreshing, surprised he survived his 2nd year, god that oline/wr group was awful


but if rams win, this is exactly how i want it to happen


----------



## shimazu

holy shit I think I might have just witnessed a murder on live TV

I think Malcom Floyd just went full retard


----------



## Care

RIP Malcom Floyd


----------



## Care

MikeOekiM said:


> NFC
> 
> 1. 49ers
> 2. Falcons
> 3. Packers
> 4. Redskins
> 5. Seahawks
> 6. Lions
> 
> i could see Vikings, Rams, and any of the NFC East teams having a shot at the #6 spot.
> 
> are my picks out there? no, but so what.
> 
> pretty much agree with you 100% on AFC.
> 
> 
> 
> u think i wouldnt know this? Brees is turning 35 this season and threw 2 picks last game if 1 wasnt dropped. And his team around him has clearly gotten much worse with all the players they lost to btoh injury and free agency.
> 
> also Meachem is on the saints again thats how desperate they are.




Redskins? NAHHHHHH


----------



## The Liberal Media




----------



## The Liberal Media

A-Rod has 6 incompletions

Redskins have 6 first downs

time to tune into the Red Zone channel till the Raiders game


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

im devestated i could cry


----------



## China Rider

i'm getting giddy

defense is rested up

turnover plz?


----------



## neversickanymore

BUFFalo... ha.. thanks


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

f7uck you eagls es yeeeeeeeeeeeee that was for floyd


----------



## shimazu

yeah I guess every 4-12 team will win a few close ones


----------



## China Rider

congrats and condolences to all my nfl undergrounders 

we having fun yet?

my prediction of washington getting rams a top 5 pick is looking promising, although they started off slow last year too

i just think that the anger shanahan has with buckwheat is equivalent to the rage of every crazy ex-girlfriend we know


----------



## Tommyboy

Looks like Danny Amendola is out for another month if he needs surgery, a little less if he doesn't.  What else is new...


----------



## MikeOekiM

Care said:


> Redskins? NAHHHHHH



the entire division is shit. at least im not saying saints #1 seed


----------



## MikeOekiM

China Rider said:


> although they started off slow last year too



i dont see griffin sucking it up all season long and that division is anyones


----------



## China Rider

speaking of injury prone 'ex'-rams
roger saffold gets hurt every fucking game, such a pussy, i hope he's out for good this time, even though replay didn't really show much damage, he was carted off, luckily his backup is accustom to the bull and can hold down

i think he does it cause he wants out of STL, he was drafted as an LT and was starting for 3 years(relatively well), but has been moved to RT cause of jake long, and kid is in contract year and wants LT money, probably scared if he plays well at RT he'll never get back to LT

please stay healthy jake long, i'm loving bradford with time in the pocket, being able to go thru his check downs and find guys

besides two stupid fucking out routes that were picked 6'd in back to back weeks, sam is looking great, he's been so clutch in 4th quarters his last 10 games, young players just need to get growing pains out of system

rams need to get 2nd year wr brian quick on the field more, kid is build is probably bigger than brandon marshall, only has 2recs this year but racked up hard worked YAC of 10+ yards

ram's offense will be green bay good next year when austin pettis moves on and the WRs are givens, austin, quick, stedman bailey and TEs jared cook and the underlooked lance kendricks who is a beast of a blocker and has developed nicely as pass catcher in his 3rd year now

we'll see about RB, richardson/pead might be future, they might not....wonder how bad chris johnson wants back with fish? i'd take 'em


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Lol shim, chargers spanked the so-called new eagles offense

chargers haven't been a 4-12 team in 8 years. 500 or more


----------



## neversickanymore

Alright Care you and your boys better crush the fkn sea chickens.. never seen a team love and embrace such a bull shit win as the  pathetic chickens did so I'm pulling for you guys tonight.. *Niners.. Niners.. Niners *

Yeah care i will take my chicken mutilated.. thanks 
*NSFW*:


----------



## Care

im so mad right now


----------



## StarOceanHouse

a lot of upsets this week. 

go Raiders!


----------



## One Thousand Words

They are only an upset if you didn't pick them.


----------



## StarOceanHouse

didn't play pickems but anytime the chargers win, i become upset.


----------



## ArCi




----------



## Tommyboy

DrinksWithEvil said:


> Lol shim, chargers spanked the so-called new eagles offense
> 
> chargers haven't been a 4-12 team in 8 years. 500 or more



Yea I'm sick of hearing about the new offense.  If you are not a good enough team it's going to catch up with you no matter what kind of different offense you put on the field.  This aint college anymore, Chip.


----------



## cj

^^^^
Harsh. We all knew the eagles Defence was suspect coming into the year. That will have to be addressed in the off-season. I think this team could win the suddenly weak nfc east.


----------



## 23536

SHOCK stat from 2012 draft:

Ryan Tannehill & Russell Wilson >>>>>>>>>>>>> Andre Luck & RGIII


----------



## ArCi

You have any proof to back that up? I completely disagree


----------



## 23536

Here's your proof:


----------



## MikeOekiM

never have there been this many injuries for falcons out of all the years ive watched them.

I have no idea who could replace Biermann's role on the defense.


----------



## The Liberal Media

Woodson still has it 

I know its only 2 games in (and one against a Jax Team that might go 0-16). But I think  our Avatar Bet will be close  Alasdair 

Raiders tied with three other teams with 9 sacks, but have the highest sack percentage in the NFL through Sunday.

Raiders lead the league in yards per rush and rushing yards per game after Sunday’s games.

Raiders are 5th in the NFL in drives ending in a score with 42.1%. Broncos are 4th at 43.3%.

Bring on next weeks game in Denver


----------



## ArCi

Another HOF player from Michigan. Wasn't he the last defensive player to win the heisman? Oh shit he was the only one.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

I'm emotionally preparing for an ugly loss by the Steelers tonight.

If you play the "When Ben gets knocked down/sacked" drinking game, you will be drunk by the 2nd quarter.


----------



## ArCi

Ben will forever be my favorite qb right next to Brett Favre


----------



## alasdairm

23536 said:


> SHOCK stat from 2012 draft:
> 
> Ryan Tannehill & Russell Wilson >>>>>>>>>>>>> Andre Luck & RGIII


if you average out their completion percentage and add up their tds and ints, you get:

tannehill and wilson: average rating of *64.3*, *4* tds, *2* ints and *1053* yards. combined record of *4-0*
luck & rg3: average rating of *64.1*, *8* tds, *4* ints and *1148* yards. combined record of *1-3* 

it's pretty close but he might have a point...

alasdair


----------



## ArCi

So you're judging them off of the first two games this season?

lol

what about last season?


----------



## neversickanymore

The Liberal Media said:


> Woodson still has it


  goda luv woodson


----------



## Care

Luck and Wilson are legit, im not sold on Tannehill, although he shows promise. RGIII is way over hyped ive been saying it since he was drafted.


----------



## axl blaze




----------



## Wyld 4 X

I dont know if its the hangover from Pouncey being gone or what, but the Steelers' offense looks.....paltry.  I even forgot Heath was out so thats another impact player Ben doesnt have on the field.  I thought Vlasco did good for only being on the team a week at center but the o-line overall is just not good.  I'm disappointed, but not surprised.  This season will give these young guys some experience and be ready to return to greatness in 2014.  This season looks like a rebuilding one.


----------



## alasdairm

Arci said:


> So you're judging them off of the first two games this season?


i assumed he was talking in the context of this season (only).

alasdair


----------



## alasdairm

Wyld 4 X said:


> This season looks like a rebuilding one.


rebuilding is a different thing from just sucking.

the bills are rebuilding. the browns are rebuilding. the steelers are just old and sucky.

alasdair


----------



## MikeOekiM

now Sean Weatherspoon placed on IR.

fucking injury bug and a half


----------



## Wyld 4 X

alasdairm said:


> rebuilding is a different thing from just sucking.
> 
> the bills are rebuilding. the browns are rebuilding. the steelers are just old and sucky.
> 
> alasdair



Those teams have been "rebuilding" for more than a decade.  Your point, quite frankly, sucks.


----------



## China Rider

rams, titans, chiefs, eagles, lions, mia, and chargers are rebuilding, arrow pointing up

seahawks, niners, texans,  and bengals rebuilding process' are recent stories of doing it right


----------



## China Rider

MikeOekiM said:


> now Sean Weatherspoon placed on IR.
> 
> fucking injury bug and a half


sorry bro, we play with knives and brass knuckles

consider every tattoo on kapernick a fucking target


----------



## alasdairm

Wyld 4 X said:


> Those teams have been "rebuilding" for more than a decade.  Your point, quite frankly, sucks.


when do you predict your rebuilding project will be done?


China Rider said:


> rams, titans, chiefs, eagles, lions, mia, and chargers are rebuilding, arrow pointing up
> 
> seahawks, niners, texans,  and bengals rebuilding process' are recent stories of doing it right


yep.

alasdair


----------



## China Rider

no cowboy fans in SG trying to re-live the early-mid 90s?
top 5 favorite teams around here are eagles, steelers, giants, niners and cowboys

expect stl@dal to be a 41-38 type game


----------



## Wyld 4 X

alasdairm said:


> when do you predict your rebuilding project will be done?



My best hope is they show signs of quality football somewhere between mid to late season.  But honestly, when you lose your all-pro center things will never be 100% right until he returns.  And there is no heir apparent to Polamalu or Clark right now and those are huge roles to fill in the next couple of years.

Reading through some Steeler fan comments on G+ yesterday and some folks' faces are melting.  Some blame Haley others say Tomlin had been riding on Cowher's player's coattails and is just now getting his players out there and they are not performing.  Personally, I think all teams fortunes and problems begin with the offensive line.  That stat from Monday night said Ben had been sacked 340 times since 2006-2007(?), the most in the league.  Its really a miracle the guy can still play as well as he does.


----------



## alasdairm

Wyld 4 X said:


> My best hope is they show signs of quality football somewhere between mid to late season.


so the steelers _rebuilding_ project will take half a season?

lol. ok.

alasdair


----------



## China Rider

haley can coach

just not for the steelers, damn, be patient, roster has gone through significant changes

proof is in the matt cassle


----------



## Wyld 4 X

alasdairm said:


> so the steelers _rebuilding_ project will take *half a season*?
> 
> lol. ok.
> 
> alasdair



I didnt say that.  And even if I was saying that, my second sentence would make no sense then.

You are either trolling or drunk.  Hell, maybe both.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

China Rider said:


> haley can coach
> 
> just not for the steelers, damn, be patient, roster has gone through significant changes
> 
> proof is in the matt cassle



Cassel was a product of the hype machine and wilted in the starting role at KC.


----------



## Marijuanster

Richardson to the Colts. Wow.


----------



## alasdairm

^ yep. what the hell are cleveland thinking? they barely used him in week 1. now he's off to the colts. he's on my fantasy team - this can only be a good thing.

alasdair


----------



## Wyld 4 X

alasdairm said:


> ^ yep. what the hell are cleveland thinking? they barely used him in week 1. now he's off to the colts. he's on my fantasy team - this can only be a good thing.
> 
> alasdair



Ditto! (I hope)


----------



## Marijuanster

Him with Luck is going to be formidable. I can't believe Cleveland would straight up tank a season so early like that. If they have any fans they should be pissed.


----------



## shimazu

two words about Cleveland: Joe Bannar

dudes a frugal mofo but he makes money

lol at cowboys fans reliving the mid 90s

qft


----------



## alasdairm

lol @ marijuanaster. being a cleveland fan must mean being pissed most, if not all, of the time 

alasdair


----------



## alasdairm

Wyld 4 X said:


> I didnt say that.  And even if I was saying that, my second sentence would make no sense then.
> 
> You are either trolling or drunk.  Hell, maybe both.


0-3

that is all 

alasdair


----------



## China Rider

if cleveland ends up making the playoffs, i'm going to be tear baby happy

obviously there was a huge red flag with richardson, we aint around these clubs everyday to know any better 

colts success last year might have may be the by product of bruce arians, guy has showed us nothing but promising shit


----------



## Thanatos

How it feel down 10-0 shimmy?


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

AFC west is looking strong this season






lol


----------



## ArCi

Wonder how 49er's fans feel about Alex Smith's success?

I have to admit I'm kind of rooting for him. I feel like it was unfair how he lost his starting job due to a concussion


----------



## Tommyboy

"We're going to put an offense on the field that scores points" - Chip Kelly

Yea, 10 points...


----------



## Marijuanster

The Chiefs will win the AFC west and probably the AFC.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Still a lot of games bud


----------



## Thanatos

DrinksWithEvil said:


> Still a lot of games bud



You should watch out for our defense, Mr SoCal. We are gonna fuck you up and lay Rivers on his back 2 times this year.


----------



## Marijuanster

^ that's what I've been saying we have the best linebacking core in the nfl and get hella sacks every game. We probably have the best nose tackle and one of the best safeties as well. All we have to do is not turn the ball over and we win.


----------



## Marijuanster

DrinksWithEvil said:


> Still a lot of games bud



That's the whole point of saying it now. If I said it later when no one could doubt the chiefs greatness it wouldn't be as bold a prediction.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Well my bet is still on with ur bro


----------



## shimazu

the chiefs looked fucking pathetic last night the birds basically gave the game asay in the first qtr and it was jjst like 3 and out,
fg, 3 and out, fg.... such an Andy Reid team like sorry to shit on your parade but the Eagles have one of the worst defenses in the league and Alex Smith is never going to win games for you, just not lose to inferior teams. once he goes up against stiffer competition they just fall short, and by they I mean him and Andy. 

Mcnabb had his jersey retired, the guy is such a jackass like who calls themselves "number 5" at his own retirement ceremony, they did it way too fast and of dawkins wasnt on the field he probably would have gotten booed. Theres so many ofher numbers they could have retired but they chose the one guy nobody liked anyway. even the fans of his play on the field would admit hes just fuckin corny man. 

chiefs might squeak into the playoffs but only because they have a good defense, just like amdy inherited in philly

hope you guys like afc championship games


----------



## Marijuanster

Lol @ looking pathetic when we pretty much squashed you guys and led the whole game.  The chiefs don't need a lot of points we have like the number 2 d in the league all Smith needs to do is not throw interceptions. Also lol @ jaded Philly fans acting like getting to championship games is a bad thing. I guarantee the Chiefs will more than squeak into the playoffs look at the rest of the AFC. Who is the big comp that will stop them?


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Marijuanster said:


> Lol @ looking pathetic when we pretty much squashed you guys and led the whole game.  The chiefs don't need a lot of points we have like the number 2 d in the league all Smith needs to do is not throw interceptions. Also lol @ jaded Philly fans acting like getting to championship games is a bad thing. I guarantee the Chiefs will more than squeak into the playoffs look at the rest of the AFC. Who is the big comp that will stop them?



The Miami Dolphins 



No, seriously though, my Dolphins look really good so far this year.


----------



## Thanatos

Lol @ shimazu being a typical bitter philly fan.
Dude, if you didn't have McCoy and the chiefs could have converted 2 or 3 more 3rd downs, the score would have been 28-6 easily. I can't believe Kelly thought it was a good idea to go for a gimmick 2 pt conversion. This isn't college, I don't think he understands that spread offense is gonna fuck his defense over by keeping them on the field %65-%70 of game. Philly is a joke.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

Vick played terrible.  5 total TOs by the Eagles and the Chiefs only won by 10.  Either the Philly D stepped up after being embarrassed by SD last Sunday or the Chiefs are playing safe offense.

I do believe the Chiefs D is pretty good but Vick helped them last night.  It will be a different story against Manning, Welker, Decker, Thomas and Thomas.


----------



## Marijuanster

The chiefs took most of those TOs from them it's not like they handed them to them and it was the chiefs that made Vick look horrible. As far as the offense goes, that is how you are supposed to play in the NFL. Lately teams have just been trying to get in shoot outs and outscore each other but winning football is about turnovers and time of possession. Without a bunch of stupid penalties we would have blown them out but we still kicked their asses. Is that not enough for you? Eventually you guys gonna have to recognize.


----------



## China Rider

reason for thinking KC would win -  chip n dale has never had to prepare for an nfl game in only 4 days

with the afc west playing the nfc east, can easily see chiefs as a 10-11 game winner, 5 seed worthy

beat the skins!


----------



## Wyld 4 X

Marijuanster said:


> The chiefs took most of those TOs from them it's not like they handed them to them and it was the chiefs that made Vick look horrible. As far as the offense goes, that is how you are supposed to play in the NFL. Lately teams have just been trying to get in shoot outs and outscore each other but winning football is about turnovers and time of possession. Without a bunch of stupid penalties we would have blown them out but we still kicked their asses. Is that not enough for you? Eventually you guys gonna have to recognize.



I understand and appreciate your optimism but look who my favorite NFL team happens to be and know why I am not falling down in praise.  3-0 is commendable to begin a season but there are no trophies handed out in September.  Dont get me wrong though, I want the Chiefs to be good because it brings about parity and they are also a storied franchise.  It will be a fun team to watch this season but let's see how they respond to their first loss.  This is probably their best chance to become relevant again since Schottenheimer was the coach.


----------



## ArCi

Whatever happend to those 2012 Cardinals that started out the season 4-0?



*NSFW*: 



They lost 11 of their final 12 games and fired their head coach


----------



## shimazu

all I said at the start of the year was that McCoy would lead the league in rushing yards and the defense was shit

so im pretty much in the clear right now, this year is just for entertainment purposes anyway, chiefs arent better than the broncos, texans, even the patriots id take over them in the playoffs like just wait and see

add the bengals to that list actually


----------



## neversickanymore

So clevland just gave up the whole season..  wonder how much I would make if I bet the browns loose every single game.. what a joke.. join the canadian football league if it still exists.. so indy's running game just got a boost.. not like it was slacking..


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Once kc plays a playoff contending team and win, then they will get a pat on the back.


----------



## Marijuanster

^ lol I was just telling you how it is. I don't give a fuck if you guys believe it or not.


----------



## neversickanymore

^your coach.. .. he is the shit.. you guys are going to do fine.


----------



## MikeOekiM

now Falcons LT Sam Baker is out. is this like a record or somethign?


----------



## One Thousand Words

Do they hand out records for Atlanta franchise fans tears? I'm guessing that would be hotly contested between their teams


----------



## MikeOekiM

i wouldnt know anything about that


----------



## China Rider

god damn just let fans be happy and optimistic

specially the ones who've been in the gutter for years

like me

bradford is going to go 400 yards 4tds tomorrow, including a 4th quarter drive to win it

putting my name on that, not sure which one of his toys is going to have a huge game, id love for it to be brian quick, if that kid pans out, watch the fuck out

and i so fucking hope niners start criag dahl vs rams on thursday, and would be sweet if aldon smith doesn't play, not going to lie

hoist your anchor, damn weather and anwser the call STL domers, we gunnnn be on the TV


----------



## neversickanymore

edit: HERE WE GO... THIS IS UP IN THE AIR


----------



## 23536

Is there an expiration date for Seven Nation Army or are fans going to continue singing it for ever?

At least Zombie Nation seems to have died.


----------



## ArCi

Any bets on which object china rider broke in his house? Window? A piece of furniture?


----------



## Corazon

neversickanymore said:


> edit: HERE WE GO... THIS IS UP IN THE AIR






Crazy game Green Bay vs Cincy 

the refs gave Green Bay a touchdown earlier in the game on a drive extending (concussion rules)penalty where the defender hit the QB with his shoulder... 

Green Bay later opts against a 50yard fg to go 4th inches... Stuffed...Fumbles... the ball is Live !! lol Cincy returns it for a TD. 

the FOOTBALL GODS are in the building.  :D

Green Bay can still come back and win this. crazy game


----------



## China Rider

Arci said:


> Any bets on which object china rider broke in his house? Window? A piece of furniture?



it's weird, man

you'd think i'd get all moody after losses and i used too - even back when there wasn't much expectation

but i'm over the loss, you gotta accept losing when you're a young team on the road
i guess it's how they lose too, for me it's easy to accept getting blown out compared to blowing a double digit lead in the 4th

they played like shit, the fuck am i supposed to do?

not worried about niners thursday night 

i'm just happy skins are 0-3 and their schedule doesn't look to have any sure thing win in it

2-14! 2-14! 2-14!


----------



## neversickanymore

Corazon said:


> Crazy game Green Bay vs Cincy
> 
> the refs gave Green Bay a touchdown earlier in the game on a drive extending (concussion rules)penalty where the defender hit the QB with his shoulder...
> 
> Green Bay later opts against a 50yard fg to go 4th inches... Stuffed...Fumbles... the ball is Live !! lol Cincy returns it for a TD.
> 
> the FOOTBALL GODS are in the building.  :D
> 
> Green Bay can still come back and win this. crazy game


 ugg.. yeah that stings.. no running backs left healthy.. was irritated when i saw where our break week was.. but hell we need a week off already..  yeah the reffing in that game was heavy


----------



## shimazu

damn we should have done a Suicide pool for the nfl

where you pick one team each week to win, and then you cant pick them again the rest of the season

you pick wrong, youre out

not trying to insult anyones intelligence im just not sure how prevalent these things are


----------



## China Rider

they call them survivor pools, in most places

never got into them
but since i like making things 'my own', i wouldn't mind doing that where you picked a team that was going to lose every week, can only pick each team once....and you're not eliminated when you are wrong, you just take a big hit backwords, say a correct pick was 1 point, an incorrect pick would be -2
old fashioned pick'em is good for me


----------



## Tommyboy

neversickanymore said:


> So clevland just gave up the whole season..  wonder how much I would make if I bet the browns loose every single game.. what a joke.. join the canadian football league if it still exists.. so indy's running game just got a boost.. not like it was slacking..



Browns 31 | Vikings 27 
You would have already lost your bet.  



China Rider said:


> god damn just let fans be happy and optimistic
> 
> specially the ones who've been in the gutter for years
> 
> like me
> *
> bradford is going to go 400 yards 4tds tomorrow, including a 4th quarter drive to win it*
> 
> putting my name on that, not sure which one of his toys is going to have a huge game, id love for it to be brian quick, if that kid pans out, watch the fuck out
> 
> and i so fucking hope niners start criag dahl vs rams on thursday, and would be sweet if aldon smith doesn't play, not going to lie
> 
> hoist your anchor, damn weather and anwser the call STL domers, we gunnnn be on the TV



Rams 7 | Cowboys 31
Passing: S. Bradford (STL) - 240 YDS, 1 TD

Only 3 TD's and 160 YDS short...   



shimazu said:


> damn we should have done a Suicide pool for the nfl
> 
> where you pick one team each week to win, and then you cant pick them again the rest of the season
> 
> you pick wrong, youre out
> 
> not trying to insult anyones intelligence im just not sure how prevalent these things are





China Rider said:


> they call them survivor pools, in most places
> 
> never got into them
> but since i like making things 'my own', i wouldn't mind doing that where you picked a team that was going to lose every week, can only pick each team once....and you're not eliminated when you are wrong, you just take a big hit backwords, say a correct pick was 1 point, an incorrect pick would be -2
> old fashioned pick'em is good for me



No one is stopping you guys from making new threads like that.  Just be prepared to run the threads because Care isn't responsible for scoring all pick-em threads made in this forum.


----------



## shimazu

dude I cant even remember maybe 40-50% of what I post on here zero chance of that happening


----------



## China Rider

i would quote the person, but the post is in too many micro-segments:

i made a bold prediction

and was wrong, i put my name on it
i'll continue to make bold predictions across the NFL, not just with STL
it's fun

and i'm not interested in any more BL pools, i was just making conversation
what made you think somebody was stopping me from making a thread?

who the fuck are you/think you're talking to?

go fuck yourself


----------



## shimazu

I want basketball season to start more than usual acfjally

cr at least your pirates will be in the playoffs most likely. I cant even hate, id rafher see them lose in th first round than #Natitude to be honest


----------



## China Rider

i've got no reason to panic over STL

growing pains, tough first 1/4 of schedule

they lost two road games to two more than likely playoff teams

i can't even be around ram's boards, the negativity makes me hate sports, i fucking hate how sports can turn grown ass men into children

gopher hoops/bball is looking somewhat promising, by promising, i mean there's no reason they should fucking blow


----------



## neversickanymore

yes I would have.. but mehh..  i just came to the conclusion that both minnesota and the browns suck balls..


----------



## ArCi

shimazu said:


> I want basketball season to start more than usual acfjally



Thats because the NBA and Ncaa basketball is 100x more entertaining

March Madness easily the best sporting event of the year. You can't even argue against that


oh and btw Mike and Care are totally melting hard right now


----------



## alasdairm

China Rider said:


> bradford is going to go 400 yards 4tds tomorrow, including a 4th quarter drive to win it
> 
> putting my name on that...


never saw the result. were you close?

alasdair


----------



## MikeOekiM

im keeping my cool atm but probably only because i dont have school tomorrow.

not really surprised at all, i knew it'd be close. but was really pissed falcons didnt go for it the two times they decided to kick field goals. you simply cant kick a field goal at the 2 yard line especially with falcons offense. 

and 2nd loss where a fumble in the 2nd half kills us.


----------



## axl blaze

I know you don't seriously think this is a sports truth. this is not something the much esteemed mind of Alasdairm would say, because whatever logic you internalized to make that statement was muddied by extreme Steelers hatred

despite the Steelers already decimated by injuries - I would guarantee a Steelers victory over the New England Patsies this year. both of our teams are offensively inept, but our defense is leaps and bounds better than the joke of a defense the Pats have put on the field, even in the past five years, I know Ali must be happy to be able to finally spit on his hated Steelers when they FINALLY have a rebuilding season, but Steelers fans will always get the last laugh in the immediate future and in the long-term future...

immediate: Big Ben will get one more SB ring. tying Brady, yes, but Brady has not proven to be able to win after his team got caught in that major cheating scandal. Brady's rings will probably have an asterisk next to them, Big Ben's won't

long-term: after Brady leaves the Pats will go back to mediocrity (if they're lucky to achieve even that). once Brady is gone and the fans start leaving I could see Kraft selling his team to Los Angeles for a steal, just like he sold his SB ring to Communist Russia. meanwhile, the Steelers with the best ownership in the NFL surpass their own record for most SB rings not even five years after Big Ben leaves.. 

I mean c'mon... the Pats play in what has been the easiest division this past decade (AFC East). Tom Brady gets to play rookie QBs four times this year

damn I came here to post something completely different, but as always Alasdairm's obsessive Steelers hatred and the fact that he was picking on poor old Wyld 4 X jumped my guns


----------



## shimazu

yeah but Big Ben raped a chick in a bathroom

somewhat asterisk worthy imo


----------



## One Thousand Words

No body taking Mike Tyson's belts away from him.


----------



## Tommyboy

China Rider said:


> and i'm not interested in any more BL pools, i was just making conversation
> what made you think somebody was stopping me from making a thread?
> 
> who the fuck are you/think you're talking to?
> 
> go fuck yourself



That part was meant for shimazu, but whatever.  Chill out dude.


----------



## lonewolf13

lol 49'ers. go broncos.


----------



## alasdairm

axl blaze said:


> I know you don't seriously think this is a sports truth. this is not something the much esteemed mind of Alasdairm would say, because whatever logic you internalized to make that statement was muddied by extreme Steelers hatred









axl blaze said:


> Big Ben will get one more SB ring.


lolno.


axl blaze said:


> Brady's rings will probably have an asterisk next to them, Big Ben's won't


*rapist.

put your money where your mouth is? 

alasdair


----------



## Wyld 4 X

alasdairm said:


> lolno.



Right, he'll likely get 2 more.


----------



## alasdairm

i am willing to be you anything. a.n.y.t.h.i.n.g. that it never happens.

money.
my admin position (i'll give it to you).
pink slip.
hell, i'll change my avatar to a steelers avatar and ban myself from bluelight forever so i can't change it.

what will you put on the line for this bet?

alasdair


----------



## Wyld 4 X

alasdairm said:


> i am willing to be you anything. a.n.y.t.h.i.n.g. that it never happens.
> 
> money.
> my admin position (i'll give it to you).
> pink slip.
> hell, i'll change my avatar to a steelers avatar and ban myself from bluelight forever so i can't change it.
> 
> what will you put on the line for this bet?
> 
> alasdair





axl blaze said:


> *muddied by extreme Steelers hatred*


----------



## alasdairm

nice sidestep.

what are you putting on the line? i'm serious. put your money where your mouth is. prove that you are right and i am wrong.

or shut up.

alasdair


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

So, the Dolphins are 3-0. 


That just happened.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

alasdairm said:


> nice sidestep.
> 
> what are you putting on the line? i'm serious. put your money where your mouth is. prove that you are right and i am wrong.
> 
> or shut up.
> 
> alasdair



Oh my bad, let me put my  on and herp derp.

It is a completely moronic type of bet.  And I wont shut up.  Please, keep calm and carry on.

So go ahead, call me chicken, tell me I have no confidence in Ben, say I'm just a dumb Steelers fan etc. etc. but my face isnt bleeding right now.


----------



## neversickanymore

brings out the goat hard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




 but is unable to manipulate whyld into the bet.


----------



## shimazu

it doesn't take long to rebuild NFL franchises if you do it right

most teams just don't, wind up firing coaches who inherited players that didnt fit their system in the first place

I don't think either Brady or Big Ben will get another ring to be honest, but when your kicker has to get all three of yours in the first place its not exactly a thing to puff out your chest about

wins are wins, but I'd rather have the Steeler teams and their defenses that won the SB than the Patriots teams that won it

and Big Ben was solely responsible for getting the Steelers that one ring when he tackled that Colts defender on the fumble recovery, that dude goes to the house that game was over

cant recall Brady having a moment like that

sure why not embed a video


----------



## alasdairm

Wyld 4 X said:


> i'm a pussy who doesn't believe in my team enough to take part in a stupid internet bet on them


fixed that for you.

i don't think you're a dumb steelers fan. you seem reasonably intelligent. however, you are demonstrably chicken and have no faith in your team.

alasdair


----------



## alasdairm

i do not know which is more satisfying:

giants 0-3
steelers 0-3

which is it? you know who else is 0-3. the jags. hey giants and steelers fans, your team is as good as the jags. the jags!

good times 

alasdair


----------



## Tommyboy

shimazu said:


> it doesn't take long to rebuild NFL franchises if you do it right
> 
> most teams just don't, wind up firing coaches who inherited players that didnt fit their system in the first place
> 
> I don't think either Brady or Big Ben will get another ring to be honest, but when your kicker has to get all three of yours in the first place its not exactly a thing to puff out your chest about
> 
> wins are wins, but I'd rather have the Steeler teams and their defenses that won the SB than the Patriots teams that won it
> 
> and Big Ben was solely responsible for getting the Steelers that one ring when he tackled that Colts defender on the fumble recovery, that dude goes to the house that game was over
> 
> cant recall Brady having a moment like that
> 
> sure why not embed a video



The Browns refuse to stop rebuilding though.  It's great that they won this week after getting rid of their star RB, because now it's like maybe they shouldn't have gotten rid of them to 'rebuild' and maybe they would have been alright with their current roster.


----------



## alasdairm

axl blaze said:


> I know Ali must be happy to be able to finally spit on his hated Steelers when they FINALLY have a rebuilding season


not you too. your team has a shitty start and all of a sudden it's a rebuilding season? lolfail.

your team sucks right now. plain and simple. embrace it.

when i moved to the us and got interested in the nfl, the patriots were the worst team in football. didn't stop me loving watching them play. now they're not. see how that works?

alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

The Patriots dominance over the AFC East is at an end. They could barely handle the Jets or the Bills, both with rookie QBs. They squeeked out wins against both teams because that's what winners do. However, they won't be able to keep pulling rabbits out of their hat for long. Brady is turning 37 and the rest off the team ranges from moderate to good.

The Patriots will fail to win the AFC East division title within the next two years, which to me is just as satisfying as the Bills winning it.


----------



## ArCi

Alasdair will switch teams when Tom Brady retires


----------



## Wyld 4 X

alasdairm said:


> fixed that for you.
> 
> i don't think you're a dumb steelers fan. you seem reasonably intelligent. however, you are demonstrably chicken and have no faith in your team.
> 
> alasdair


Now that was reasonably humorous.  I'm guessing you have finally recovered from the weekend bender?

I dont have a lack of faith, I keep it fairly real.  The Steelers fans on other sites are the ones losing their minds right now.  This was bound to happen at some point and now we get to see what kind of coach Tomlin is this season.  The worst part is watching Ben continue to get pummeled every week.



Arci said:


> Alasdair will switch teams when Tom Brady retires



Careful, he may bet you his #12 jersey and the deed to the land of misfit toys that he wont!


----------



## alasdairm

^ mocking my love of betting makes you - somebody who doesn't believe in your team enough to make a stupid bet - look stupid.





Arci said:


> Alasdair will switch teams when Tom Brady retires


dude, i've been a pats since they were the worst team in football. i was a red sox fan when they were awful - i cheered them on for 11 shitty seasons before the awesome that was 2004 happened.

i'm not a fair weather fan. i'm a fan and you are wrong.

alasdair


----------



## ArCi

Why would you become a fan of Boston sports when you live in Cali? Jw

That doesn't make any sense to me. I almost feel obligated to be a fan of teams of my home state
It only seems right


----------



## One Thousand Words

I became a steelers fan because when I first started playing madden their QB hand the same surname as me. I thought it was cool that big john would be able to say my name back on the old Snes


----------



## Wyld 4 X

alasdairm said:


> ^ mocking my love of betting makes you - somebody who doesn't bet on sports or Internet red-faced silliness - look consistent.
> 
> alasdair



Fixed

At least I know where you are coming from a little more now.  I honestly was not aware that you are "a betting man" but it also aligns with your Boston sports love.  For so long you suffer and now you are in a golden age of sorts.......and of course, you just wear the customary chip on your shoulder.


----------



## alasdairm

Arci said:


> Why would you become a fan of Boston sports when you live in Cali?


axis of time. do try to keep up.

i live in california. i have not always lived there.

jesus, you're stupid.

alasdair


----------



## China Rider

Arci said:


> I almost feel obligated to be a fan of teams of my home state
> It only seems right


do you have trouble deciding what to eat for lunch on your own too?


----------



## ArCi

Actually yeah every day. Usually takes me like 30 mins to make a final decision on what I feel like cooking

fatigue/cookingtime is also a factor


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Anyone who doesn't cheer up for their home team, is fuck ed.


----------



## StarOceanHouse

Chargers aren't in LA but the Raiders were at some point.


----------



## cj

I am going make a bold prediction! eagles over the Broncos this weekend. The eagles D steps up and holds the broncos to 28. Meanwhile the offense is going to hit on all cylinders for 38 points and 450 total yards. Just wait!


----------



## ArCi

lol I would bet $1000 against that bet if I could


----------



## China Rider

other than the stadium and advertising there isn't much local about any professional sport's team
college makes much more sense

rams were in LA too, #80 was the last player to exit the league that was drafted by L.A. rams
'cept like most athletes,  he probably didn't give a shit what city his pay check came from and lived 500+ miles away from during off-season 
i can't believe all those LA rams jumped ship and went to STL, what assholes


----------



## ArCi

Have you ever been to St. Louis?


----------



## StarOceanHouse

I don't remember there ever being much of a fanbase in LA for the rams. All I remember seeing was silver and black. If the Rams ever come back to LA, I'll jump ship and become a fan.


----------



## China Rider

if i ever go to st.louis i'm not going anywhere outside of airport/stadium/hotel, take a trusted cab, station-to-station

big cities scare the fuck outta me and i've never heard anything positive about STL

if scranton/wilkes-barre picked up an NFL team, i'd probably support them as hard as a #2 favorite team deserves

here, we're not-so-honored to be host of yankee's AAA and penguins top level farm squad

i'm just not a big enough sport nerd to give a fuck about those teams and their seasons

in high school i've been to a sold out 'white out' playoff game, pens won, it was fun as fuck, loud collective positive energy gets me wet, would consider again
free tix req'd

but as it stands i just can't relate to sport's patriotism

sometimes i just hate what i don't understand, don't act like you don't


----------



## alasdairm

is this the week the steelers get to 0-4?

alasdair


----------



## Thanatos

alasdairm said:


> is this the week the steelers get to 0-4?
> 
> alasdair



We can only hope an pray. Add the Giants to that list too.
Ali do I have any bets with you or just drinkswithevil?


----------



## China Rider

all any of us can ask for is that our team's are not eliminated from play-off contention after week 15

even if just hanging on by a thread


----------



## alasdairm

^ our team is are? 

what's your prediction for the rams' playoff destiny? either sf or stl is going to be 1-3 tonight...





entheo said:


> We can only hope an pray. Add the Giants to that list too.


here's hoping. with kc's defence firing on all cylinders, it's definitely looking grim for ny.





entheo said:


> Ali do I have any bets with you or just drinkswithevil?


no. first up, mikeoekim and i have a bet on the september 29th game.

alasdair


----------



## shimazu

crimsonjunk said:


> I am going make a bold prediction! eagles over the Broncos this weekend. The eagles D steps up and holds the broncos to 28. Meanwhile the offense is going to hit on all cylinders for 38 points and 450 total yards. Just wait!



part of me feels like Peyton can only play so good for so long and that might freakishly happen somehow because its the nfl but at the same time the Broncos might put up the same type of numbers the Patriots did in 07 and go like 14-2. They're a legitimate super bowl team if their defense is good enough. Eagles pass rush isnt consistent enough for me to take them to win outright, but I would take the Eagles at +11 actually if I had money to lose. They'll lose it if its close because chip will either give peyton too much time with the ball or mike vick will throw an interception too many, there's just too many things pointing against it happening. Our safeties cant cover anyone over the middle, wes welker is gonna have a huge fantasy day if they dont get beat down the field outright and some other receiver gets the tds. I actually think Cary Williams is a decent cornerback when he isnt getting penalties half of the plays in a possession but there's just too many other weaknesses for Peyton to pick apart. If chip were smart he'd just grind it out with a lot of LeSean and try to catch the defense sleeping sometimes with Desean down the field who him and vick dont seem to really connect on as much as they did in the past. that one monday night game against the redskins, well damn I guess both games but the one im talkin about was about like 2 years ago and the first play desean just beats laron landry for a td like I dont understand why they cant get back to that type of production considering lesean is at probably close to his prime right now. 

I could see a score like Broncos 35 Eagles 27


----------



## China Rider

alasdairm said:


> what's your prediction for the rams' playoff destiny? either sf or stl is going to be 1-3 tonight
> alasdair


if they win tonight i'm thinking a 9-7 season is reasonable, which just may be enough to win division?
first four games are easily among 8 most difficult on schedule, at least according to what we've seen thus far

not sure if young team can recover from a 1-3 start, it'll interfere with development, turn guys against coaching staff and all that fun stuff

tonight's game is huge, a loss may equate to a 5-11 season, which could work out/be a learning experience, and specially if washington doesn't finish any better, bam two top 10 picks, will they try to parlay that into more future first rounders? 

their drafting has been suspect, other than first rounders...micheal brokers, tavon austin and alec ogletrees will be stars in this league for a long time

need to get rid of chris long and laryngitis, not just because they are way over paid but these spoiled white dudes are not equipped to defend the future of the NFL offense

watch long have 2.5 sacks and a FF and JL grab a momentum INT tonight


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Lol poor rams, looking worse with every game.


----------



## China Rider

feels good to be numb

and having jax next game is good timing


----------



## lonewolf13

Go Broncos


----------



## alasdairm

bradford looked awful last night. poor rams. poor china rider.

alasdair


----------



## Methox23

China Rider said:


> feels good to be numb
> 
> and having jax next game is good timing



Yep, almost a guaranteed win tbh!


----------



## China Rider

alasdairm said:


> bradford looked awful last night. poor rams. poor china rider.
> 
> alasdair


i'm fine, plenty of fun drama to be had in next 12 weeks, no matter what

and yeah bradford sucked, i hate that it was on national tv, because that's all most people are going to remember 
see the all the kid's snaps, every game, he is a keeper...patience...yeah it's his 4th year but he's had over 50+ wr/te/oline, 3 o-cords
just can't get comfortable, it's gotta be frustrating for him, the fan's backlash, cause he has to have to start most drives inside own 20 and deal with clutch drops from young WRs not quite nfl ready, every qtr 

starting to think steven jackson may have been the greatest leader in NFL from '10'-12, and go on to do some great things when his playing days are over, he's too special for a tv gig

because ram's current vets have been so god damn weak, thinking fisher is playing favoritism  to guys he's drafted himself
and the few lenehan/spags era guys that actually survived the ride probably hate fisher


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

cant wait for these


----------



## neversickanymore

Man i must still be a junky.. green light..lol


----------



## lonewolf13

how about them Broncos?


----------



## Care

lonewolf13 said:


> how about them Broncos?



One and done in the playoffs again


----------



## ArCi

You still have faith in Kaepernick?

Wish you still had Alex Smith?


----------



## Care

Arci said:


> You still have faith in Kaepernick?


Absolutely. I missed the Colts game because i've been backpacking for the last week, but a couple bad games doesnt undo all the good he has done in my eyes.


Arci said:


> Wish you still had Alex Smith?


I like Smith, but I like Kaepernick more.


----------



## phactor

I actually feel fairly positive about the Bears this year... I am far from a meatball fan either.


----------



## ArCi

lol ^

Reggie bush fumbles. Detroit recovers

Very next play 37 yard td run by Reggie. He's such a badass


----------



## Methox23




----------



## Marijuanster

^Yep,yep. The Chiefs are *SO* good this season.


----------



## ArCi

Alex Smith finally threw an interception.


----------



## 23536

Why are we still doing kickoffs?  Why not just start everyone at the 20?  It would save time.


----------



## Marijuanster

I know it was a shocker. Still a good job of playing to the team's strengths and eating up clock.
@ arci


----------



## One Thousand Words

23536 said:


> Why are we still doing kickoffs?  Why not just start everyone at the 20?  It would save time.



Should start them at the 50 if it's kicked behind.


----------



## alasdairm

steelers 0-4 
giants 0-4 

alasdair


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Yaaaa SD 


kc, I remember when I chargers went 4-0

your still trash


----------



## Marijuanster

DrinksWithEvil said:


> Yaaaa SD
> 
> 
> kc, I remember when I chargers went 4-0
> 
> your still trash


LOL! The Chiefs are a historic team; the best reg season team in all the 90s. We also have more recent success. You guys get Rivers, Tomlinson, and Gates and think you were hot shit. You guys used to be a joke in the division lol. You ain't no historic team, there is a reason den and oak hate us way more than you guys. Have fun getting stomped this season by den and us.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Lol Remember Arizona Goin 4-0.its early kid. And you played pretty half assed teams... Don't get a hard on just yet


----------



## Marijuanster

Yeah that was last year. You strike me as a very new football fan.

PS: I called the chiefs being awesome before the season started.


----------



## Marijuanster

Also you can only beat who they put in front of you.


----------



## crazybitch73$

Lol...I'm steelers fan a Lil, not die hard


----------



## MikeOekiM

another last play loss

was a fun game though but come on win one of them pls

that woulda been the sickest comeback ever, almost makes me wish they never stopped them on that 4th and 1. why do they have to do this to me?

and to top it off i gotta use a fucking patriots avatar for a week.

im playign this on repeat: http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=6pHNkOQCIzk#t=171


----------



## Marijuanster

I thought it was going to happen. Sorry Mike.


----------



## alasdairm

MikeOekiM said:


> ...woulda been...


indeed.

you're a class act mike. no shenanigans. and you didn't worm your way out like yanker would.

4-0 haters. who's next?

alasdair


----------



## Marijuanster

^ wanna bet on who ends up going further between the Pats and Chiefs Ali? Or maybe something crazier.


----------



## Methox23




----------



## alasdairm

Marijuanster said:


> ^ wanna bet on who ends up going further between the Pats and Chiefs Ali? Or maybe something crazier.


what could be crazier than the chiefs getting further than the pats?



alasdair


----------



## Marijuanster

alasdairm said:


> what could be crazier than the chiefs getting further than the pats?
> 
> 
> 
> alasdair



AFC championship? Super Bowl? That defense will keep us in all games even against the broncos who many people think are going to win it all. Infact we are built to beat the Broncos. I don't know what kind of action we could run for those things though.


----------



## Care

lol @ the buttfumble v2


----------



## Wyld 4 X

Denver looks good and they get Vonn Miller back real soon, next week?  And Champ Bailey will be back as well to bolster the defense.  What does not bode well for the Chiefs and Alex Smith is he threw 2 INTs to a beat down Giants secondary in a game that wasnt close.  Other than that, the 2 KC-Denver games should be fireworks.


If you are a fan of a team going against the Vikes, you hope against hope that if AP is playing he just has an off day.  For the first time in I dont know how long I can say this.....the Steelers' D stinks.  When you make overhyped Matt Cassell look like Brady or Manning, you've got problems.  The only glimmer of hope was Bell actually looked decent when he got the ball.  Too bad Ben had to pass so much because the D couldnt stop the big scoring plays or we might have seen a little a more out of the rookie.  Oh well, top 10 draft pick is within reach now.


----------



## Tommyboy

I agree that the Broncos might lose in the first round again.  They are shining too bring too soon.  It's all about getting hot at the right time, and it's hard to see them getting better than they are later on.  Same goes for the chiefs.  



Marijuanster said:


> Yeah that was last year. You strike me as a very new football fan.
> 
> PS: I called the chiefs being awesome before the season started.



I wouldn't call them awesome.  I think they are a solid team and it's a great story, but I can't see them going far in the playoffs with such a game managing type of style.  Once they start playing teams with good offenses, and once teams get more tape on their offense they are going to start losing.  I think they will finish the season above 500 but they will likely be playing for the wildcard since the Broncos are in their division.  They have an easy schedule until after he BYE week, with the exception of their game against the Texans, so it looks like 5 losses which should make it close for the wildcard.

As for Alex Smith, it's nothing we haven't seen with him already.  He's playing on a team with the 2nd best defense in the NFL according to points against them, so he just has to manage games and not lose them.  He's not a Super Bowl winning QB though, but is alright if you are satisfied with just making it to the playoffs.  I find his west coast offense boring to watch with all those quick slants.

I would love to go to a game at Arrowhead stadium this season though, it definitely seems to be a top 5 place to watch a NFL football game, and with the winning environment it's got to be top 2 right now (Seattle is insane).  It reminds me of last years Redskins and the environment in that stadium with them finally winning.


----------



## bennyZA

KC has a lot of weapons and a great new coach.  I do think they have a chance to make the playoffs, but simply put, Alex Smith is not a playoff QB.  Alex Smith has always been good, but never great.  I've never seen him win games by himself, and he doesn't make his receivers any better.  The fact that people were ready to call Crabtree a bust a couple years back is a perfect example.  Alex Smith is a great QB to hold a team together until they find their star.  I doubt he'll ever win a Super Bowl as a starter.

Btw, what's going on with RGIII?  He's still very good, but only in the second half apparently.  He also isn't a threat on the ground anymore.  Waiting to fully recover before he unleashes his legs or is this the new RGIII?  He's a total professional and a smart guy, so I know whatever decision QB he becomes is the correct choice for him, but what will it be?


----------



## One Thousand Words

ACL take at least 12 months to get back that confidence and strength. More so when you rely on your run and agility to compensate for other areas as a QB. He injured that knee at the end of last season so there is a chance he might be right by the end of this one but I would write him off this season and look forward to the rest of his career.


----------



## China Rider

kc and sd are looking great

i'm rooting for them
mostly because of how quickly they turned things around....still up for debate....but gives hope to fans of perpetually *bad* teams


----------



## Tommyboy

^ and speaking of bad teams, the Browns have 2 wins already this year!  What's the deal with Cincinnati losing to them, so many people [analysts and reporters] were picking them to go to the Super Bowl this season but they can't seem to get in sync or something.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

Tommyboy said:


> ^ and speaking of bad teams, the Browns have 2 wins already this year!  What's the deal with Cincinnati losing to them, so many people [analysts and reporters] were picking them to go to the Super Bowl this season but they can't seem to get in sync or something.



2 words: Marvin Lewis


----------



## Care

Tommyboy said:


> ^ and speaking of bad teams, the Browns have 2 wins already this year!  What's the deal with Cincinnati losing to them, so many people [analysts and reporters] were picking them to go to the Super Bowl this season but they can't seem to get in sync or something.



They were on the Hard Knocks show = instant overhyping

They only barely squeaked into the playoffs because everyone else in the AFC was so weak the last few years (which so far this year seems not to be the case).


----------



## ArCi

So how about the Detroit Lions? Offense looks great, and it is the perfect fit for Reggie Bush

He had some really nice runs against Chicago yesterday


----------



## 23536

Good thing we let Bush go so we could pay for Mike Wallace, who's on pace to break Calvin Johnson's yardage record.  

Also, good thing our front office passed on Drew Brees and on Jimmy Graham (lol).  Thank you Nick Saban and Bill Parcells!

Also, the Dolphins have the ugliest uniforms in the history of uniforms.  We look like daiquiris.

Dolphins are gray.  What's wrong with this guys color:






Much more respectable than whatever that color is that we put on.


----------



## Methox23

daiquiris, lol..


----------



## Wyld 4 X

Drew Brees and Peyton Manning are playing ridiculous right now.  And they both have so many weapons to use in their respective offenses.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

rivers i ranked #2 on TDs...Hes actually playing good under Mike Mcoy and wisenhunt.


----------



## China Rider

Wyld 4 X said:


> Drew Brees and Peyton Manning are playing ridiculous right now.  And they both have so many weapons to use in their respective offenses.



obvious

come harder or GTFO


----------



## Thanatos

Chiefs ranked #5 team overall and 2nd best overall D with the #1 scoring-takeaway defense in the game. Undefeated baby! We are going at least 12-4. If anyone wants to make a bet do it here!


----------



## China Rider

'12 cardinals

just saying
be happy and realistic with 9 wins


----------



## Marijuanster

^Look at our schedule and say that with a straight face. If we win less than 12 games we are underperforming. We are also exponentially more talented than that team was. Have you seen any Chiefs games?


----------



## China Rider

Marijuanster said:


> Have you seen any Chiefs games?


nope

just been a fan long enough to witness teams with hot starts shitting the bed,  vice versa.....schedule strength isn't possible to gauge right now, for any team

ask '11 bills and raiders fans a question

i do think KC are bound for good things
-andy reid, can't express this hard enough, was so happy KC snuck in and grabbed in right when it seemed like he was AZ bound
-home-field advantage, comparable to green bay/buffalo/cleveland loyalty 
-experience at qb
-premier play-maker
- so far so good...what could go wrong....

i'm just concerned with the short term future of your offensive skill positions, not sure of actual needs, but take the best god damn WR you can next year in draft, no FA bullshit, home grow that mother fucker


----------



## Thanatos

China Rider said:


> '12 cardinals
> 
> just saying
> be happy and realistic with 9 wins


smd bitch, that team was a fluke. We have real star power in all three phases, lol this is funny coming from a rams fan from Scranton. I bet you haven't even see a single game this year. We are gonna be a top 3 team by the end of this month. Ill avi bet you. Maybe try learning about real football instead of being a college style rams nut hugger. You really dont know shit about us, and that opinion has been built over multiple seasons of reading your non-sensical overly biased post about the gridiron.


----------



## China Rider

entheo said:


> Maybe try learning about real football instead of being a college style rams nut hugger


i've been nfl obsessed for 15 years

i've seen it all

yeah i'm a rams homer, but when it comes to non-rams talk i keep it pretty unbiased and realistic

you're getting personal and look pretty bad doing it, you're being a douche and i'm still rooting for KC


----------



## Thanatos

Put your balls on the table and brig it at me. I'll make any bet with you.


----------



## China Rider

i only bet on things i'm overly passionate about

so i stopped

AFC west appears to be 2nd best in division - and we all said worst in NFL months ago


----------



## Thanatos

China Rider said:


> when it comes to non rams talk i keep it pretty unbiased



what a crock of shit, you don't talk about anything besides the rams rams rams, and more rams. Give me a break.


----------



## Thanatos

Then who is the best division in football?


----------



## China Rider

entheo said:


> what a crock of shit, you don't talk about anything besides the rams rams rams, and more rams. Give me a break.



we're all homers, nobody has time to attentively pay attention to more than one team
just cause i don't watch games doesn't mean i don't know what's going on around the league

some of our teams need free advertment

your hassling is still weird as fuck


----------



## Care

Jeez entheo youre really defensive about your chiefs aren't you.


----------



## Thanatos

Nah it's not weird, for the past 2 years you haven't added a single worthwhile contribution to the nfl thread other than weekly rams updates. Look at the film nigga! You DONT know what's going down here in KC until you watch the tape, that's a bullshit excuse for relegating the chiefs to the back burner. Dude for real, you really need to be objective, especially since there is no national media coverage for us. How can you say you know what is going on here if you haven't even watched a game or even high lights. Marty ball is back, and true to its name it's bringing us win after win. 
You are simply uninformed and biased against KC for some retarded reason. Just get real, I've been watching this team since the day I was born, I know what strides we've made to get out of the weeds and turn around a 2-14 ball club into potential division champions.


----------



## China Rider

Care said:


> Jeez entheo youre really defensive about your chiefs aren't you.



it's a personal thing

for the longest time the guy has made it clear he wants me to have brass knuckles getting trapped somewhere within my rib cage

let's encourage more


----------



## Thanatos

Care said:


> Jeez entheo youre really defensive about your chiefs aren't you.



It's because no one here will even give us a shred of respect. That's a major diss! I blead red and gold, so much so ive got the tattoos to prove my allegiance... Chiefs Kingdom for life and death.


----------



## China Rider

when did i say anything negative and specific towards KC?
i will start now, if needed 

why would i know what's going on within org's locker rooms i'm not connected with?
i don't even pretend like i know what's going on with rams, but will always stay interested
i can only interpret through what i'm shown

NFL problems/positives mostly come from within closed doors
that's the truth, anyone who can't see that is dumb as fuck, no argument req'd


----------



## China Rider

China Rider said:


> i do think KC are bound for good things
> -andy reid, can't express this hard enough, was so happy KC snuck in and grabbed in right when it seemed like he was AZ bound
> -home-field advantage, comparable to green bay/buffalo/cleveland loyalty
> -experience at qb
> -premier play-maker
> - so far so good...what could go wrong....



just in case it's relevant to this discussion


----------



## Thanatos

You equated us to last years cardinals. That a huge insult and you know it, bupe boy. 
Everybody in this thread has been saying your same sentiments yet none of them besides shimazu has seen us play. Real is real, our offense will continue to get better as the last 1/4 of the season approaches. And plus our whole team is injured but yet we find a way to win in spectacular fashion. Playing at arrows is the best 12th man in the country(along with Seattle)
You just have no idea how easy it is for the crowd to take the opposing offense out of the game. We have the most die-hard fans you could imagine. Everytime I go to arrowhead it's completely insane. God I love our fans and the chiefs kingdom.


----------



## Care

entheo said:


> It's because no one here will even give us a shred of respect. That's a major diss! I blead red and gold, so much so ive got the tattoos to prove my allegiance... Chiefs Kingdom for life and death.



Red and gold???
 Red and white mang....


----------



## Thanatos

Our colors are red and gold, white accents unless we are wearing our all white uni's. Lamar Hunt explicitly said that those are our colors and we will never change..

So you have no response to statement about insulting my team with false statements...?  Why all the hate? KC is a first class organization and dominated for decades until herm edwards became our head coach.


----------



## One Thousand Words

You got a tattoo? They must be good.

Personally I carry a passport with my team allegiance electronically printed on it.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Kc will lose the next 2


----------



## Marijuanster

Against the Titans with no Locker and against the Raiders? L O fucking L. You guys really have no idea how good we are.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Lucky break on locker


----------



## Marijuanster

Wouldn't have mattered we have 2nd best D in the NFL.


----------



## Care

entheo said:


> Our colors are red and gold, white accents unless we are wearing our all white uni's. Lamar Hunt explicitly said that those are our colors and we will never change..
> 
> So you have no response to statement about insulting my team with false statements...?  Why all the hate? KC is a first class organization and dominated for decades until herm edwards became our head coach.



There is nothing false about CR's opinion, thats why its called an opinion.


----------



## Thanatos

Care said:


> There is nothing false about CR's opinion, thats why its called an opinion.



His opinions are based on ignorance and preconceived notions of what type of organization we are, false I might add. So according to my logic any opinion based sole ton thin air should be swiftly disqualified and the person fabricating such untruth's should be shown in the proper manner how wrong he/she is. Opinions are only entitled to people if they are based on some tangible evidence, lack of knowledge is no excuse for knocking a team, person, organization, etc. it shows weakness and an unwillingness to be informed


----------



## ArCi

Ugh it's going to be a pain listening to you talk about the Miami Heat. . . and college basketball

Michigan is going to dominate this year.. again. And Mitch McGary is fucking your girlfriend


----------



## Wyld 4 X

entheo said:


> *It's because no one here will even give us a shred of respect.* That's a major diss! I blead red and gold, so much so ive got the tattoos to prove my allegiance... Chiefs Kingdom for life and death.



As I stated earlier, championships and trophies are not handed out in September.  KC is having a great year so far but its a little early to start gushing over them.  After all, they are playing a favorable schedule based on _last year's_ results.  Looking at their upcoming games, there is a potential they might be undefeated going into the bye week before facing Denver (who also could be undefeated).  The toughest game before Denver is the Texans at KC. 

I dont blame you for being defensive against all us BL _experts_ but just have some perspective and realize that KC just needs to keep winning to quiet the doubters.  They look good but they do not have a signature win yet.  The Texans and Broncos provide that opportunity.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

Arci said:


> Ugh it's going to be a pain listening to you talk about the Miami Heat. . . and college basketball
> 
> Michigan is going to dominate this year.. again. And Mitch McGary is fucking your girlfriend



lol what


----------



## ArCi

Entheo gave me bunch of shit because I picked Michigan to win the national championship( I think I was one of the only people in the world) said they would never make the sweet 16, then they would never make elite 8, then they would never make the final 4, then they all of the sudden they were competing for the championship, just like I said. They should have won if the refs didn't call the most bullshit fouls I have ever seen on trey Burke.

Claiming I didn't know shit about basketball, even though I called it before the season even started.. But then again I actually know basketball and attend games.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

^  that is why MBs have archives to show when someone was wrong.


----------



## Thanatos

Arci said:


> Entheo gave me bunch of shit because I picked Michigan to win the national championship( I think I was one of the only people in the world) said they would never make the sweet 16, then they would never make elite 8, then they would never make the final 4, then they all of the sudden they were competing for the championship, just like I said. They should have won if the refs didn't call the most bullshit fouls I have ever seen on trey Burke.
> 
> Claiming I didn't know shit about basketball, even though I called it before the season even started.. But then again I actually know basketball and attend games.


You have a somewhat skewed memory. I didn't say NEVER, I just didn't believe it would turn out with them in the championship game. And as it turns out, I was right in that they didnt win. I attend college games as well and it's obvious that you don't know much about basketball. I grew up without a team to root for so I literally have no bias, concerning the pros anyways. How are you gonna say I don't know ball when I most obviously do. I can name almost every bench player in the league, tell you their strengths and weakness's, and even do the same for assistant coaches. We just don't get along, you dot have to be a bitch about it. Agree to disagree.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Rivers was awarded afc player of the week 2 times in three weeks


----------



## China Rider

when's the last time KC has won a playoff game...i hate to trash history, but these kids deserve it,  can't ever remember it happening this millennium

how the fuck do you not understand that i was merely bringing up AZ '12 just as an example of teams who start wet and dry up fast
just trying to soften the landing of a potential plain crash

the sensitivity is insufferable, instead of telling us we don't know shit, why don't you share your precious secrets, some of us like reading homer posts
how many times do i have to say i'm rooting for KC and like what they're working with before KC mafia puts their arm around me?
thread lightly on all things KC i've discussed, because i'm not somebody who trespasses into locker rooms, twitter stalks, or camp out at KC fan sites, the fuck i know?


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

This year's Kc team has been brought up as the cardinals by many sports journalist also.. 


Doesn't help that two of their wins are from 0-4 teams


----------



## Marijuanster

China Rider said:


> the sensitivity is insufferable, *instead of telling us we don't know shit, why don't you share your precious secrets, some of us like reading homer posts*
> how many times do i have to say i'm rooting for KC and like what they're working with before KC mafia puts their arm around me?
> thread lightly on all things KC i've discussed, because i'm not somebody who trespasses into locker rooms, twitter stalks, or camp out at KC fan sites, the fuck i know?


all of these things have been mentioned by both entheo and I but I'll reiterate for you: the chiefs D has no holes we have the second best secondary only behind Sea we also the 2 most feared LBs in the game in Hali and Houston, we take the ball away on d and turn it into points, we score in the redzone, we have a solid run game to say the least and a QB that doesnt force anything but still moves the chains, we control the clock and keep opposing offences of the field while wearing down there defense, and we take care of the ball. This is the prototype of a winning team. It's going to take until the Chiefs are 8-0 with a win in Den before you people even acknowledge them as a decent team. It's easy to pick out teams like last years cards who are pretenders and this years Chiefs who are legit.  People were picking the Chiefs to win the west last year but Cassel single handedly gave that season away(12int to 6 TDs in 9 games along with a bunch of fumbles) it's not like the Chiefs came out of nowhere and got good we already were you guys just didn't know it.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

Marijuanster said:


> People were picking the Chiefs to win the west last year but Cassel single handedly gave that season away(12int to 6 TDs in 9 games along with a bunch of fumbles) it's not like the Chiefs came out of nowhere and got good *we already were you guys just didn't know it*.


And what an excellent way to fool everyone by enduring a 2-14 season.  Maybe that is what the Steelers are doing this year?  Haley was their coach a couple years ago...... Man I cannot wait to see them dominate in 2014!


----------



## Marijuanster

No one wins games turning the ball over. Cassel fucked us by himself, we had a pro bowl running back, 3 pro bowl LBs, and a pro bowl Safety on that team as well as the punter. The steelers just suck homie.


----------



## Tommyboy

Marijuanster said:


> It's going to take until the Chiefs are 8-0 with a win in Den before you people even acknowledge them as a decent team. It's easy to pick out teams like last years cards who are pretenders and this years Chiefs who are legit.  People were picking the Chiefs to win the west last year but Cassel single handedly gave that season away(12int to 6 TDs in 9 games along with a bunch of fumbles) it's not like the Chiefs came out of nowhere and got good we already were you guys just didn't know it.



The problem is that the 4 wins that you have are against teams that don't even have 4 wins combined (they are 3-13).  A lot of teams would be 4-0 so far with that schedule of 3 teams in their decline, and one that hasn't been relevant in this decade.  



entheo said:


> It's because no one here will even give us a shred of respect. That's a major diss! I blead red and gold, so much so ive got the tattoos to prove my allegiance... Chiefs Kingdom for life and death.



I gave them respect.  I think I said I can only really see them losing 5 games maybe, so the wildcard should very much be in reach (lets face it, Denver has the division on lock).  The thing is, it's hard to see them going far in the playoffs with that offense.  Once they play teams that can put up points (although they will probably put up less against the KC defense) Alex Smith won't be able to keep up.  The other concern is how they will do once teams get more tape to study on the team, which is often a big reason why teams with new coaches/qb's/offenses will start off hot and then fall off.   

Lets see, they have an alright SD (who they play twice) and Houston coming up, two games against the really good Broncos, and 1 against the really good Colts.  Other than that, their schedule will continue to be cake unless maybe RGIII gets back to his old self by the time they play them in week 14.  So 4 losses is realistic, but I'm thinking 5.  That's without a surprise loss to Oakland, Cleveland, Tennessee, or Buffalo, but hey, on any given sunday...


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Kc for easiest schedule in the afc


----------



## Marijuanster

You guys have almost the exact same schedule.... We are just gonna do better. I'll keep checking in here every week to see if any of you have seen the light but for now I'm done.


----------



## alasdairm

people love to rag on teams that have an 'easy' schedule then, if a 'weak' team beats them, rag on them some more. cake and eat it...

i guess "_on any given sunday_" only applies when your team gets beat in an upset...

alasdair


----------



## neversickanymore

*10/6 1:00 ET	At Green Bay	-7	Detroit   *3rd biggest spread this week and even though im a packer fan I just dont think this is acurate... wtf.. thought i would have figured the season out a little better by now but im still pretty fucked.. any one else think that this spread is pretty high?


----------



## China Rider

Marijuanster said:


> all of these things have been mentioned by both entheo and I but I'll reiterate for you: the chiefs D has no holes we have the second best secondary only behind Sea we also the 2 most feared LBs in the game in Hali and Houston, we take the ball away on d and turn it into points, we score in the redzone, we have a solid run game to say the least and a QB that doesnt force anything but still moves the chains, we control the clock and keep opposing offences of the field while wearing down there defense, and we take care of the ball. This is the prototype of a winning team. It's going to take until the Chiefs are 8-0 with a win in Den before you people even acknowledge them as a decent team. It's easy to pick out teams like last years cards who are pretenders and this years Chiefs who are legit.  People were picking the Chiefs to win the west last year but Cassel single handedly gave that season away(12int to 6 TDs in 9 games along with a bunch of fumbles) it's not like the Chiefs came out of nowhere and got good we already were you guys just didn't know it.



if my team was 4-0 i'd prob act like this too, i dig it, enjoy it
nfl gets better every week

pretty sure i picked KC all 4 weeks in pick'em, at least 3/4, just cause


----------



## Marijuanster

Tommyboy said:


> The problem is that the 4 wins that you have are against teams that don't even have 4 wins combined (they are 3-13).  A lot of teams would be 4-0 so far with that schedule of 3 teams in their decline, and one that hasn't been relevant in this decade.



Broncos opponents have a combined record of 4-12 but no one has a problem slurpin' on them... It's probably because they have been on prime time.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Donkeys are putting up fitties


----------



## lonewolf13

Good Lord this is as bad as the lounge. But Broncos and either Seahawks or packers in soup or bowl.


My 3 cents


----------



## axl blaze

here is a picture of the Offensive Line of the Pittsburgh Steelers, this past decade:


----------



## ArCi

Packers are going to get wrecked by Detroit this weekend.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

Marijuanster said:


> Broncos opponents have a combined record of 4-12 but no one has a problem slurpin' on them... It's probably because they have been on prime time.



The answer: Peyton Manning and I dont know.















































































The question: who are the starting QBs for Denver and KC?


----------



## Wyld 4 X

axl blaze said:


> here is a picture of the Offensive Line of the Pittsburgh Steelers, this past decade:


That is pretty much legit.


----------



## neversickanymore

Arci said:


> Packers are going to get wrecked by Detroit this weekend.


  I don't know about getting wrecked.. we seem to have a pretty good run defense.. but I dont think we should be favored by seven...  If I were going to lay some money on a game this week it would be detriot with the points.


----------



## Marijuanster

Wyld 4 X said:


> I'm a filthy casual.



Oh...


----------



## Marijuanster

lonewolf13 said:


> Good Lord this is as bad as the lounge. But Broncos and either Seahawks or packers in soup or bowl.
> 
> 
> My 3 cents


Avi bet on who wins the west?


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Bahahahhahahahahah


----------



## Marijuanster

Put em on the table DWE.


----------



## axl blaze

the leader of the Slurping On and All Over Peyton Manning train has to be Phil Simms himself - all the while lil bro Eli must be doing anything pining for good old Slurpin' Phil's attention


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

I'll make a bet for avis that rivers has more yards at the end of the season


----------



## Marijuanster

How about total qbr at the end of the season?

Rivers may get a ton of yards but he won't get too many wins later in the season.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Deal


----------



## Marijuanster

How long friend?


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

2 weeks. Even after I get back from the month ban bet i have with your brother


----------



## Marijuanster

Done and done.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

Marijuanster said:


> Oh...



Making shit up, interesting.


----------



## Marijuanster

^I figured calling you a casual would grind your gears since you are a MMA guy as well


----------



## Tommyboy

So the Bucs cut Freeman since no other team wanted him and he was too much of a distraction for them.  I'm surprised someone like the Jets didn't pick him up, but I guess they are trying to be "all in" with Geno Smith, but deep down we all know he's not going to be a quality starting NFL QB with that lack of arm strength among other reasons.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Jags should pick him up


----------



## Marijuanster

I think Freeman can still be a viable starting qb in the NFL.


----------



## Tommyboy

^ True (to both posts above me).  I mean, he was pretty good in previous years, right?  So far he's just been having a bad few games, but with Schiano (sp?) on the chopping block due to it and I guess the Bucs aren't ready to change coaches yet so went with the change in QB instead.


----------



## specialrelativity

Have you ever been to a Tesla concert, alasdairm?


----------



## alasdairm

^ what a bizarre non sequitor - care to explain?

the answer is, in any case, no.

alasdair


----------



## Wyld 4 X

Funniest NFL news of the day: Donte Whitner is now Donte *Hit*ner in a clear sign he does not like the NFL's ease of fining players for big hits.  In order to allow him to make this name change, the NFL is making him buy all the "Whitner" jerseys in their supply.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

Marijuanster said:


> ^I figured calling you a casual would grind your gears since you are a MMA guy as well



hehe, it piqued my curiosity.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Browns looking wildcard worthy?


----------



## Marijuanster

They might win that division with how weak it is but if they don't I doubt they will get a wc berth with teams like the fins, titans, chiefs, texans, and even your bolts.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Ehhhh still early


----------



## Marijuanster

I bet by week 12 half of S&G will be hanging from their nuts. Do you really think the bolts are better?


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Yah delete, but if not better about the same 

until you play a real team Jags and giants? Cmon

Dude its still way to early, give it 4 more weeks


----------



## Marijuanster

I'm first one on the train so I can be that guy that saw it b4 everyone else lol. If it blows up in my face who cares its just BL. Besides I use the eye test I know talent when I see it only thing that will stop us is injuries(a real possibility) and maybe Manning in the playoffs. On top of that we are running a brand new O. People act like the league will figure us out but the Chiefs haven't even figured it out yet, we still dominating though. Only gonna get better.

Edit: also one of the few teams that can rush 3 to 4 on D and still get to the QB consistently


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

We have a new o and new coach and staff, and if we had your schedule we would be 4-0. No doubt


----------



## Marijuanster

Shame the Chiefs don't play sd or den untill mid november. Then we would know what's up for real.


----------



## Methox23

Impressive by the Browns. Hoyer helps them win back to back games then gets injured, Weeden does well though. Looks like he got the starters job back


----------



## Wyld 4 X

^ He doesnt throw it enough to Cameron imo


----------



## alasdairm

^ tell me about it. cameron's my fantasy stud te and i'm screwed this week without him. 3 receptions for 36 yards... 

alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

The Bill that knocked Hoyer out of the game, Kiko Alonzo, will be Defensive Rookie of the Year. I'd put money on it.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

GenericMind said:


> The Bill that knocked Hoyer out of the game, Kiko Alonzo, will be Defensive Rookie of the Year. I'd put money on it.



Yeah, that guy has played well all season so far.


----------



## GenericMind

Wyld 4 X said:


> Yeah, that guy has played well all season so far.



He plays with reckless abandon and with no consideration for his own body. The only threat to his Defensive Rookie of the Year candidacy is if he hurts himself from going TOO hard, seriously. You don't see many other NFL players playing like that because they(rightfully so) have considerations for their own health.


----------



## ArCi

Is that the white Troy Polamalu?


----------



## 23536

Obama says if he owned the Redskins he'd change their name:

http://espn.go.com/nfl/story/_/id/9772653/president-obama-washington-redskins-legitimate-concerns

Really, this is a no-brainer.  On one side you have a group of populations who were stripped of their lands and murdered en masse.  On the other side you have a bunch of pigheaded mass-murdering troglodytic usurpers fanatically attached to a combination of syllables.


----------



## ArCi

Are you serious?


----------



## 23536

Arci said:


> Are you serious?



Not really, but if I was an Indian I'd probably be scalping people over this shit.

I find the debate entertaining.


----------



## Methox23

Obama's new team name: The Washington Drones...


----------



## Care

^ The Lobbyists


----------



## 23536

The Kenyans.


----------



## shimazu

Brandon Boykin may have the pick of the year so far

chocolately


----------



## The Liberal Media

The Boston Patriots lit it up today  Alasdair must have enjoyed that

And fear not AFC West.
David Carr to have workout and physical for Oakland on Monday


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

You mean tonight?


----------



## Care

The Liberal Media said:


> The Boston Patriots lit it up today  Alasdair must have enjoyed that
> 
> And fear not AFC West.
> David Carr to have workout and physical for Oakland on Monday



Miracle comeback story incoming.


----------



## The Liberal Media

Made for tonights game


----------



## Methox23

What a game, Dallas/Denver 

505 yards for Romo. Crazy numbers


----------



## MikeOekiM

Romo 45 yards to beat the passing yard record.

how is the broncos D playing this bad


----------



## MikeOekiM

and romo throws an INT


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Poor romo feel bad for him 

the media is going to eat that int up


----------



## Care

Tony Romo and Andrew Luck are like exact opposites when it comes to close games.


----------



## Marijuanster

Oh god Shaub is crying on the inside right now.


----------



## Care

Schaub, making history!


----------



## Care

Freeman to Houston?


----------



## ArCi

Freeman to the Bills would be kinda nice to sub in while EJ Manuel is out


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Chiefs lucked out on the personal foul call big time, so Pissed locker was injured


----------



## Marijuanster

DrinksWithEvil said:


> Chiefs lucked out on the personal foul call big time, so Pissed locker was injured



Lol no. The Chiefs are a top tier team just accept it.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

You should of seen the chiefs forums before they came back

seasons over 
We are 2012 Arizona 
etc


----------



## Marijuanster

We were ahead most of the way they led for like a few minutes lol. Quit making shit up foo. Real members of Chiefs Kingdom knew we had that shit. Plus that was a good team and we shut them down except a few fluke plays. 5-0 what up now haters? We will prolly win the next 4 as well and people will still say we aren't shit lol.


----------



## ArCi

Titans are a good team?

I bet Denver beats KC by 20+ points


----------



## Marijuanster

Denver got torched by Dallas, we held them to 16. There is no D in Denver. Chiefs will win in Mile High and Arrowhead.


----------



## ArCi

I admire your confidence but I just don't see it happening


----------



## Marijuanster

Arci said:


> Titans are a good team?



Yes they actually are maybe you should pay attention. They are a top 10 defence with a great turnover ratio. They also have wins over a decent Jets team and a good Chargers team. Also second in their div. They are better than the Lions.


----------



## ArCi

lol please

CJ is a one man army. There isn't one db in the league that can stop him

It was hard watching them play the packers without him.. definitely not the same offense


----------



## Marijuanster

W/E Chiefs are like Rodney Dangerfield in here.


----------



## Care

Marijuanster said:


> decent Jets team



lmao


----------



## Marijuanster

What about the actual point of that post Care; do you still think the chiefs are average only benefiting from a weak schedule or that the titans aren't a good team? Cause if the answer is yes to either of those questions you need to lay down the crack pipe.


----------



## Care

Marijuanster said:


> What about the actual point of that post Care; do you still think the chiefs are average only benefiting from a weak schedule or that the titans aren't a good team? Cause if the answer is yes to either of those questions you need to lay down the crack pipe.



Jesus, youre one of the most rabid homers ive ever encountered.

The point of that post was to say that the jets are not a decent football team.

I like and believe in Alex Smith, I felt that way way before you did and still do. At no point in this thread have I hated on the Chiefs, I simply point out the ridiculousness of your delusions of grandeur. I think the chiefs are legit, but they HAVE had a weak schedule, and the fact that you deny that just makes you look stupid. I would rank them as 5th-10th best team in the league or so.

Looking at their schedule they could easily go undefeated until the 10th week of the season, its THAT soft. We'll see what they're made of when they play the Broncos and the Colts (which are the only playoff caliber teams on their schedule, and may end up being the only teams they play which end the season with a winning record).


----------



## ArCi

I'll be impressed when the Chiefs beat a playoff team

I'm not even a 49ers fan but just take a look at their first 5 games:

Packers
Seahawks
Colts
Rams
Texans

If Chiefs had those matchups the first 5 games they would probably be 1-4 imo



Chiefs first 5 games:

Jaguars
Cowboys
Eagles
Giants
Titans

...lol


----------



## Care

^ The cowboys are pretty good, other than that every team on that list should be a free W for a good team.


----------



## Marijuanster

Evaluating strength of schedule this early is retarded especially in the Chiefs case since its skewed by all those teams having losses to both the chiefs and the broncos. You are a pretty big homer too my friend and the only reason I'm so vocal is the chiefs are a top 3 team and no one believes it and even disses them.  Also I am by no means on Smith's nuts our defence and game management wins games. The classic way to win games.


----------



## ArCi

I agree the Cowboys are pretty good but I feel like they are one of the most inconsistent teams along with the Bears

One week they look like a powerhouse, next week they are absolutely horrible


----------



## Care

Marijuanster said:


> Evaluating strength of schedule this early is retarded especially in the Chiefs case since its skewed by all those teams having losses to both the chiefs and the broncos. You are a pretty big homer too my friend and the only reason I'm so vocal is the chiefs are a top 3 team and no one believes it and even disses them.  Also I am by no means on Smith's nuts our defence and game management wins games. The classic way to win games.



Im a huge homer, but I dont go around proclaiming my team is the greatest thing ever after beating up on a bunch of weak teams.


----------



## Marijuanster

Watch the games man. We are the greatest ill make any bet with you. You can't make that claim because your team isn't on that level anyway.


----------



## Care

Marijuanster said:


> Watch the games man. We are the greatest ill make any bet with you. You can't make that claim because your team isn't on that level anyway.



You keep implying im hating on the chiefs, which, again, I will mention that I havent done at all. I watch redzone every week, so i've seen more if the Chiefs than the average non-chiefs fan.

And since you bring it up, the 49ers have had arguably the most brutal first 5 weeks schedule wise in the NFL, and are 3-2 even with brutal injuries at nearly every position. We just blew out a team that should have beaten the #1 team in football last week, and our only losses are to 4-1 teams. Our next 4 weeks are against AZ, TEN, JAX and CAR, which will hopefully be a chance to get healthy and get some easy wins.

I have no doubt the 49ers would ruthlessly rape the Chiefs if they faced them, but sadly that wont be happening this year.


----------



## Marijuanster

Whatever If by some miracle you guys make it to the SB to face us you will be skull fucked. Like I said I'll take most any bets regarding the Chiefs this year even perma ban bets (Ali wouldn't bet me though). Seattle was definitely not the number 1 team in football btw. They sure rolled on you guys though.


----------



## The Liberal Media

17-0 at HT 
Can Dennis Allen question Pryors ability by  publicly talking about Freeman this week? or any Free agent QB for that matter
.Its certainly motivated the team


----------



## Care

Whats up with your chargers tonight DWE?


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

No comment. 


One of those games. 

Next week, colts!


----------



## We are all ONE

Marijuanster said:


> Evaluating strength of schedule this early is retarded especially in the Chiefs case since its skewed by all those teams having losses to both the chiefs and the broncos. You are a pretty big homer too my friend and the only reason I'm so vocal is the chiefs are a top 3 team and no one believes it and even disses them.  Also I am by no means on Smith's nuts our defence and game management wins games. The classic way to win games.




You have no options at this point but to win the super bowl, but let me break a few things down for your bandwagon

1. I have the Chiefs D in fantasy and would put them in the top 3 at this point in the season with a heavy case for #1
2. Right now you are beating the low end of the middle of the pack teams ( handily ), and yes, your schedule is the weakest in the league
3. I'm the biggest proponent of Defense wins championships, but in todays NFL you need to stretch the field  if you get down  - this is why Alex smith got dumped. He can dink and dunk, play safe , and keep you in games....but, if you get a team that can score at will, you are fucked. Much like the Niners his last  two years, his defense could keep him in ball games and that is what they chiefs are doing
See Bowe stats for validation - so boring to watch them play 
Luckily there is a changing in the guard - New England lost that ability, GB has no defense, Niners lost their receivers, Seattle has no receivers, and Indy is a season away from becoming that team ( but damn they are maturing quick )
New Orleans would fuck the Chiefs in the ass - they are the team to beat at this point in the season. 

New Orleans v Denver in the Super Bowl
As much as I hate Manning in the playoffs - the point everyone is missing is not how great he is , is credit you need to give his receivers
They have 3 number one(ish) recievers, a solid tight end , and knowshon moreno playing like a man possessed. If you don't believe the receiver thing, see brady


----------



## Marijuanster

Good to see everyone is still doubting! I'll check back later


----------



## alasdairm

Marijuanster said:


> Whatever If by some miracle you guys make it to the SB to face us you will be skull fucked. Like I said I'll take most any bets regarding the Chiefs this year even perma ban bets (Ali wouldn't bet me though). Seattle was definitely not the number 1 team in football btw. They sure rolled on you guys though.


it's not that i would not bet you. i just forgot.

alasdair


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

The Liberal Media said:


> 17-0 at HT
> Can Dennis Allen question Pryors ability by  publicly talking about Freeman this week? or any Free agent QB for that matter
> .Its certainly motivated the team







ill take this and,and see you fuckers next game...
stupid shitty ass stadium fucked everything up...oakland is a fucking dumpster.


----------



## alasdairm

^ chargers in last place behind oakland. still think you'll finish any higher than 3rd this year?

alasdair


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

58% percent certain that we will.


----------



## alasdairm

so not too sure, then.

alasdair


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

im pretty sure we have a chance with the cheifs,because they will choke when they end up playing a decent team and stop acting like they are gods with a last place teams schedule


broncoss ehhhhh.....we beat dallas with more colors than denver did

raiders just got lucky....


still lots of NFL


----------



## China Rider

look at superbowl winners since 2000

more often than not, the champions just snuck into the playoffs or were wild cards

i'd rather my team end hot than start off hot, if you're a fan of a young team and actually expect consistency, none of your arguments are valid


----------



## China Rider

We are all ONE said:


> New Orleans would fuck the Chiefs in the ass - they are the team to beat at this point in the season.


maybe

but it wasn't long ago they were practically tampa bay'd by josh freeman and friends 

i wouldn't mind NO winning the NFC,  only cause i'd love to see what organization gets contracted or shipped to LA after two years of having rob ryan as HC
in hindsight, why the fuck did rams hire him as DC only to change their minds in like 2 days?
i think they were just trolling dirty laundry, the other piece being titus young

ryan probably refused to run fisher's outdated 4-3 D and pushed 3-4, which actually better suits STL
4-3 defenses are close to extinction imo

gotta add,
wouldn't be surprised to see jags beat a division champion, and not a week 17 game vs scrubs
final score didn't indicate it, thinking it was <10pts, but even the pathetic 2-14 '11 rams beat the fuck out of the playoff bound bounty hunters


----------



## Thanatos

DrinksWithEvil said:


> im pretty sure we have a chance with the cheifs,because they will choke when they end up playing a decent team and stop acting like they are gods with a last place teams schedule
> 
> 
> broncoss ehhhhh.....we beat dallas with more colors than denver did
> 
> raiders just got lucky....
> 
> 
> still lots of NFL


Lolzing my dick off


----------



## ArCi

If Falcons lose this game I don't think Mike will be able to recover


----------



## Thanatos

Arci said:


> If Falcons lose this game I don't think Mike will be able to recover



I'm definitely rooting for the dirty birds and my boy Tony. Mike, Plz don't kill yourself if they lose?


----------



## MikeOekiM

my high expectations for the team pretty much went out the door when half our starters got out by week 2. Our o-line is easily is the worst in the league and killed by injuries and we cant pass down the field and use our weapons like last season because of it. Our defense is terrible and we're starting 2 undrafted rookies at LB on top of other stuff because key injuries and I basically knew Jets were gonna get a shot at a field goal I was just hoping I'd get lucky and they'd miss it.

still there is no excuse for that terrible call to try and run the ball with 1 second left in the half instead of going for a field goal. and of course we lose by 2 points. I almost feel like that alone is worthy of getting fired over.

A loss definitely hurts a lot more when you have high expectations but that is long gone. Only thing that really sucks is knowing that all of their losses have come down to the very last play of the game.


----------



## Thanatos

Stay strong brother mike, there is always a seat on the chiefs kingdom championship chariot.
If anything, you can take away that Julio Jones will be a perennial pro-bowler and top 3 receiver in the whole game. 

Care, how dare you say the jets are a bad team? You obviously never played football and can't recognize real deal holyfield teams. Get your high horse NFL friends, the new guard is coming.


----------



## Thanatos

Marijuanster said:


> They also have wins over a decent Jets team.





Care said:


> lmao



What's up now care bear?


----------



## Care

The jets beat a 1-3 team? Cool.


----------



## Thanatos

You and I both know the dirty birds are a really good team, use the eye test bro. How could you possibly argue the talent on that team. The jets D is great and Geno had a hell of a game tonight. 3-2, just as good as your soft 9ers.


----------



## alasdairm

what's the difference between a good team that can't win games and a bad team?

alasdair


----------



## Thanatos

Self explanatory. The falcons can still go to .500 easily. They are so stacked, I think it's mostly coaching errors and a lousy LB corps that is keeping them down. They certainly aren't scrubs, anyone that knows football can see that.


----------



## ArCi

Falcons better draft a really good TE next year... gonna be hard to replace Tony Gonzalez


----------



## Care

Their offense is legit when theyre not in the red zone, but hey have one of the worst defenses in the league. I just got done watching the game with a die hard falcons fans and he has already given up on the season.


----------



## Care

Arci said:


> Falcons better draft a really good TE next year... gonna be hard to replace Tony Gonzalez



And Rb, and some defenders that dont miss tackles.


----------



## Thanatos

Giving up on your team is a sign of a severe case of the bitch sickness. You've gotta live and bleed by your team, I don't respect fareweather fans what so ever.

Care you seem to avoid any critical reaction to questions about your football acumen.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

If la makes a team I hope that theyt name themselves 

the orcas


----------



## Care

entheo said:


> Giving up on your team is a sign of a severe case of the bitch sickness. You've gotta live and bleed by your team, I don't respect fareweather fans what so ever.
> 
> Care you seem to avoid any critical reaction to questions about your football acumen.



How am I "avoiding your critical reaction" exactly?

Ive responded to every post youve made regarding my comments.

I feel like i've explained my position on everything i've claimed pretty thoroughly, and wish we were done talking about the cheifs a loooong time ago to be honest but you seem utterly determined to goad me into a flame war for some strange reason.


----------



## Marijuanster

He didn't even mention the chiefs to you dude.  We are two different people. I'll keep my chiefs talk to once a week from now on just for you buddy. We are the best though.


----------



## Care

Marijuanster said:


> He didn't even mention the chiefs to you dude.  We are two different people. I'll keep my chiefs talk to once a week from now on just for you buddy. We are the best though.



See last 2 pages of the thread.

Youre free to talk about the chiefs all you want lol, I just wish marijuana would stop being so defensive about his team when the vast majority of what i've said about them is positive, outside of their SOS.


----------



## Marijuanster

Nice to have you on the team than. How far you gottem goin?


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Lol chiefs are so fucked on offense, luckily they played shit defenses most of Kc games 

so overrated


----------



## Care

Marijuanster said:


> Nice to have you on the team than. How far you gottem goin?



Right now I see the Broncos and the Colts as the best teams in the AFC. Chiefs are on the next tier with the pats. So probably a loss in the divisional round of the playoffs.


----------



## Care

Care said:


> Hers my early playoff prediction
> 
> NFC
> 
> 1Saints
> 249ers
> 3Packers
> 4Eagles
> 5Seahawks
> 6Bears
> 
> Other teams that I think will have decent years because the NFC is so stacked: Rams, Panthers, Lions, Cowboys
> 
> AFC
> 
> 1Broncos
> 2Texans
> 3Patriots
> 4Bengals
> 5Colts
> 6Chiefs
> 
> Who y'all got?




Here is my playoff prediction post after week one if you want proof I think, and have thought for a while that the chiefs are legit, before everyone was on the bandwagon.

Revisiting that right now, i think it still looks pretty solid, I may switch out the cowgirls for the iggles though, and put the colts as the 2 seed with the ravens or the dolphins getting the wildcard over the texans.


----------



## lonewolf13

no. afc west v. nfc west. trust me. i'm a shaman


----------



## Care

^ I dont think smearing bear shit on your face, or whatever it is you shamans do, gives your opinion any more credence.

That being said, both divisions are looking quite solid at the moment.


----------



## Marijuanster

Care said:


> Right now I see the Broncos and the Colts as the best teams in the AFC. Chiefs are on the next tier with the pats. So probably a loss in the divisional round of the playoffs.



It would certainly follow recent chiefs trends in playoffs I'm just confident since our D has finely developed to its full potential and is currently number 1 in the NFL. The Broncos games should be awesome #1 O vs # 1 D. Kinda sucks defence has been nerfed in the NFL lately...


----------



## Marijuanster

I pretty much agree in my heart of hearts. I doubt the texans make the playoffs though. I also think the cowladies are a lot better than the eagles but than there is always the romo factor. I also think the fins will get that other wc spot in the AFC. I might also swap the hawks and 9ers even though Seattle is not plsying well right now. I also think you are underestimating how good the AFC is, I mean they stomped the anafzf in interleague play. I do realize you made these picks early though.
PS I was on the chiefs warwagon b4 u but I'm a homer who pays very close attention to them  very good picks though overall.


----------



## Thanatos

Care said:


> How am I "avoiding your critical reaction" exactly?
> 
> Ive responded to every post youve made regarding my comments.
> 
> I feel like i've explained my position on everything i've claimed pretty thoroughly, and wish we were done talking about the cheifs a loooong time ago to be honest but you seem utterly determined to goad me into a flame war for some strange reason.


When I postulate a question or make a bold prediction, and you fall back to your generic reaction statements nearly 100% of the time.

Oh, and btw I am Entheo not Marijuanster. As a mod you should at least pay attention to our respective usernames vs our avatars. Our avatars are different as well.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

^ Where was your guys' bluster last year when the Chiefs won 2 games?  If the Chiefs make a deep run into the playoffs this year and start off strong next year then you have every right, as far as I'm concerned, to be defensive and proud of your team.  Right now, they have to just keep winning.  The Chief's D is going to have to play the game of their lives against the Broncos because even with Romo's ridiculous game, the Cowgirls still lost.  Alex Smith will not win you the game if it comes to scoring points.


----------



## lonewolf13

how 'bout that shootout between Romo and Manning. The best game of the season so far. i love both teams, but i'll always root for the Broncos.


----------



## Marijuanster

Shootouts are lame. Football is bout hitting people. Goodell has castrated the NFL.


----------



## MikeOekiM

this has to be the unluckiest season of all time. now im on suicide watch

NFL.com's Ian Rapoport confirms the "fear" is that Julio Jones has a fractured foot.
Per Rapsheet, Jones has been "playing with" the injury, but we highly doubt Jones has been playing on a broken foot for long. Jones appeared to be playing through the injury in the second half of Monday night's game, however. Rapsheet also reports Jones "doesn't seem to feel its season-ending," but it doesn't really matter what Jones "feels," only the doctors. The odds are high Jones has played his final snap of the season. The concern is heightened a bit because this would be the second broken foot of Jones' football playing career. At this point, avoiding a Lisfranc injury would qualify as a silver lining.


----------



## shimazu

I like watching high scoring games, actually looking forward to the cowboys / eagles game a lot more than I thought. I would rather see Vick play against Tampa but at the same time I wouldn't mind watching Foles play. he actually threw some nice balls against the giants but its probably going to be a lot of running. I don't know whats goin on with Bryce Brown, seems like he always seems to get in the plays where the defense kind of knows the Eagles are going to run and he either runs into handful of defenders immediately or runs towards the sidelines trying to get around the edge but he just never does. He's fast, but just can't change direction very good when he's running, which I guess is kind of a bad thing for a running back. McCoy has a lot of plays where the defense knows its a run and he still is leading the league in yards. It really is a pleasure to watch that guy play football every week he is the real deal. Only two guys on the defense I can really give a solid thumbs up to would be Fletcher Cox and Brandon Boykin, theyre both lookin like solid picks who can actually make plays on defense. he didn't really get anything stat wise for it, but last week against the giants he more or less caused the one interception to Kendricks when he got eli to throw it into a helmet 

who was the guy that was all about Mike Glennon? Was that The Liberal Media? Either way, I think he might look halfway decent if Vincent Jackson has what will probably be a productive day. Damn I actually kind of am looking forward to watching the Bucs game too.


----------



## The Liberal Media

In response to growing fan support of football in the United Kingdom, the NFL will take another important step in its international development in 2014 when, for the first time, three regular-season games will be played in the UK, NFL Commissioner ROGER GOODELL announced today at the league’s fall meeting in Washington, DC.

The OAKLAND RAIDERS, JACKSONVILLE JAGUARS and ATLANTA FALCONS each will play one home game in London next year at Wembley Stadium.  The dates of the games and opponents for each club will be announced later this season.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Sucks for those teams


----------



## Care

entheo said:


> When I postulate a question or make a bold prediction, and you fall back to your generic reaction statements nearly 100% of the time.



If youre gonna make bold predictions be prepared for people to disagree with you.

And I often make very descriptive and well thought out posts on here so, no, I dont think I "fall back on generic reaction statements nearly 100% of the time". 

If you could please just drop this that would be fantastic.


----------



## Care

lonewolf13 said:


> how 'bout that shootout between Romo and Manning. The best game of the season so far. i love both teams, but i'll always root for the Broncos.



ya that game was amazing, poor ol Tony Romo, gotta feel really bad for that guy.

Statistically he had the best game of his career, but that one pick is the thing that everyone remembers most.


----------



## Care

The Liberal Media said:


> In response to growing fan support of football in the United Kingdom, the NFL will take another important step in its international development in 2014 when, for the first time, three regular-season games will be played in the UK, NFL Commissioner ROGER GOODELL announced today at the league’s fall meeting in Washington, DC.
> 
> The OAKLAND RAIDERS, JACKSONVILLE JAGUARS and ATLANTA FALCONS each will play one home game in London next year at Wembley Stadium.  The dates of the games and opponents for each club will be announced later this season.



oakland is playing a home game there, thats rough. What is it, a 10 hour time difference or something like that?


----------



## alasdairm

at least this rabid chiefs love makes a change from the rabid steelers love - those guys have all gone very quiet.

let's see how the chiefs do when they have to play a real team like denver. everybody says the patriots have the easy schedule. a quick glance at the chiefs' schedule suggests it might well be theirs.

alasdair


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

I bet sd plays them


----------



## alasdairm

^ well fuckin' duh! november 24th and the last game of the regular season on december 29th.

but sd's not going to beat the chiefs twice. you guys should bet something. a finger, perhaps?

alasdair


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

alasdairm said:


> ^ well fuckin' duh! november 24th and the last game of the regular season on december 29th.
> 
> but sd's not going to beat the chiefs twice. you guys should bet something. a finger, perhaps?
> 
> alasdair



lol i met the raiders in london


----------



## alasdairm

you'll still get beat 

alasdair


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

i bet that KC @ SD that SD will win


----------



## We are all ONE

We are all ONE said:


> *You have no options at this point but to win the super bowl, but let me break a few things down for your bandwagon*
> 
> 1. I have the Chiefs D in fantasy and would put them in the top 3 at this point in the season with a heavy case for #1
> 2. Right now you are beating the low end of the middle of the pack teams ( handily ), and yes, your schedule is the weakest in the league
> 3. I'm the biggest proponent of Defense wins championships, but in todays NFL you need to stretch the field  if you get down  - this is why Alex smith got dumped. He can dink and dunk, play safe , and keep you in games....but, if you get a team that can score at will, you are fucked. Much like the Niners his last  two years, his defense could keep him in ball games and that is what they chiefs are doing
> See Bowe stats for validation - so boring to watch them play
> Luckily there is a changing in the guard - New England lost that ability, GB has no defense, Niners lost their receivers, Seattle has no receivers, and Indy is a season away from becoming that team ( but damn they are maturing quick )
> New Orleans would fuck the Chiefs in the ass - they are the team to beat at this point in the season.
> 
> New Orleans v Denver in the Super Bowl
> As much as I hate Manning in the playoffs - the point everyone is missing is not how great he is , is credit you need to give his receivers
> They have 3 number one(ish) recievers, a solid tight end , and knowshon moreno playing like a man possessed. If you don't believe the receiver thing, see brady





entheo said:


> *Giving up on your team is a sign of a severe case of the bitch sickness. You've gotta live and bleed by your team, I don't respect fareweather fans what so ever.*
> 
> Care you seem to avoid any critical reaction to questions about your football acumen.





Marijuanster said:


> I pretty much agree in my heart of hearts. I doubt the texans make the playoffs though. I also think the cowladies are a lot better than the eagles but than there is always the romo factor. I also think the fins will get that other wc spot in the AFC. I might also swap the hawks and 9ers even though Seattle is not plsying well right now. I also think you are underestimating how good the AFC is, I mean they stomped the anafzf in interleague play. I do realize you made these picks early though.
> *PS I was on the chiefs warwagon b4 u but I'm a homer who pays very close attention to them  *very good picks though overall.





Wyld 4 X said:


> *^ Where was your guys' bluster last year when the Chiefs won 2 games?*  If the Chiefs make a deep run into the playoffs this year and start off strong next year then you have every right, as far as I'm concerned, to be defensive and proud of your team.  Right now, they have to just keep winning.  The Chief's D is going to have to play the game of their lives against the Broncos because even with Romo's ridiculous game, the Cowgirls still lost.  Alex Smith will not win you the game if it comes to scoring points.



It's good to see rookies enjoying their rose tint


----------



## Wyld 4 X

alasdairm said:


> a change from the rabid steelers love - those guys have all gone very quiet.
> 
> 
> alasdair


There is not much to discuss when your team is winless, true.....however, those who have lived and died with their team remain.



			
				alasdairm said:
			
		

> the afc east is a weak division
> 
> alasdair


And it's nice finding nuggets of wisdom


----------



## alasdairm

^ well, that was true when i wrote it _a year ago_. you disagree?



alasdair


----------



## Thanatos

We are all ONE said:


> It's good to see rookies enjoying their rose tint



Rookies? Waao I doubt you've ever even played football. The reason I wasn't talking so much smack this time last year is because I wasn't spending much time in S&G. Lol I was raised to follow the nfl.


----------



## alasdairm

^ you're an s&g rookie.

you never had to endure axl blaze's assertion that the steelers had the best wr corp in all of football, and other ridiculous nonsense like that.



alasdair


----------



## shimazu

when's college basketball start I miss having an entore thread revolve around China Rider's fringe tournament teams and how every single person "has a good chance in my money bracket"

then arci comes in "michigan best team, big 10 best conference"

BIG EAST BRO, gettin a facelift this year WATCH OUT


----------



## Thanatos

alasdairm said:


> ^ you're an s&g rookie.
> 
> you never had to endure axl blaze's assertion that the steelers had the best wr corp in all of football, and other ridiculous nonsense like that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alasdair



True enough, I lurked but never posted while axl was mod for years though. 

I'm still left pondering why Arci was allowed to mod the sports cave, could you enlighten me?


----------



## Wyld 4 X

alasdairm said:


> ^ well, that was true when i wrote it _a year ago_. you disagree?
> 
> 
> 
> alasdair



This season might be the first time in a few that the AFC East may be competitive top to bottom.  Will Gronk's return spark the Pats?  Will Geno continue to grow week to week?  Can EJ Manuel return from a knee injury?  Can Miami stay consistently competitive the rest of the season?


----------



## ArCi

shimazu said:


> then arci comes in "michigan best team, big 10 best conference"



And I was right


Entheo if you modded this forum I would never come back


----------



## Thanatos

Arci said:


> Entheo if you modded this forum I would never come back



I have never had any intentions of being a mod, other than to change my name, but it is suddenly more appealing now that you said you'd never come back. I hardly ever post so I'd end up being about as lazy as care anyways.


----------



## alasdairm

ok. there are 3 teams with no losses:

denver 5-0
kansas city 5-0
new orleans 5-0

and 4 teams with no wins:

pittsburgh 0-4
jacksonville 0-5
ny giants 0-5
tampa bay 0-4

when will the first two see their first loss and the other four see their first win? predictions!

denver will lose to indianapolis on oct 20th
kansas city will lose to houston on oct 20th
new orleans will lose to new england on oct 13th

pittsburgh will win over baltimore on oct 20th
jacksonville will win over san diego on oct 20th
ny giants will win over philadelphia on october 27th
tampa bay will win over miami on november 11th

what you got?

alasdair


----------



## One Thousand Words

Take it to the pickems thread toots.

I don't see Denver making it deep into the play offs if they don't tighten their defence. Finals football everyone has an extra step and defence wins big games. You never lose if your opponent can't score. They have it in them but Dallas is hardly a power house and the Broncos looked soft this week.


----------



## MikeOekiM

One Thousand Words said:


> I don't see Denver making it deep into the play offs if they don't tighten their defence



well to broncos defense Champ Bailey and Von Miller have yet to play a game.


----------



## ArCi

I like how alasdair forgot about the 5-0 saints. The team that is going to kill his patriots this weekend.


----------



## alasdairm

nice catch. thanks.

alasdair


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Funny thing g is chargers will probably beat the Colts, and lost to Jacksonville, we always play down against shit teams. Always. 

8-8


----------



## Marijuanster

Lolololololol


----------



## Marijuanster

alasdairm said:


> ok. there are 3 teams with no losses:
> 
> denver 5-0
> kansas city 5-0
> new orleans 5-0
> and 4 teams with no wins:
> 
> pittsburgh 0-4
> jacksonville 0-5
> ny giants 0-5
> tampa bay 0-4
> 
> when will the first two see their first loss and the other four see their first win? predictions!
> 
> denver will lose to indianapolis on oct 20th
> kansas city will lose to houston on oct 20th
> new orleans will lose to new england on oct 13th
> 
> pittsburgh will win over baltimore on oct 20th
> jacksonville will win over san diego on oct 20th
> ny giants will win over philadelphia on october 27th
> tampa bay will win over miami on november 11th
> 
> what you got?
> 
> alasdair


What do you see in Houston that's a threat to KC? That game is also at arrowhead btw.


----------



## neversickanymore

I will never ever doubt alas on anything... period.. *he has the heart of a LION*.. and i guess with me there isn't and never will be anything more admirable or important.* Respect Alas*.


----------



## Marijuanster

I respect his football mind as well just wondering what his reasons for that pick are. Shaub will probably give us the ball like 3 times in that game and the chiefs are very good against the run. We will likely control time of possesstion too.


----------



## shimazu

I think our special and spirited Chiefs fans are so quick to defend their record because they know its all hollow and at the end of the day, they still have a boring ass team to watch. You aren't winning shit, and its going to be funny to watch your meltdowns happen that go with everything the rest of us already know


----------



## Marijuanster

shimazu said:


> I think our special and spirited Chiefs fans are so quick to defend their record because they know its all hollow and at the end of the day, they still have a boring ass team to watch. You aren't winning shit, and its going to be funny to watch your meltdowns happen that go with everything the rest of us already know



Quit trolling bud. I asked a very specific question. Our D is as good or better than theirs is, we have a much more efficient offence, and more electric special teams. I don't mention our record much I just say how good we are.  It's also funny how you and multiple others keep bringing up how boring we are, to a former defensive player our team is quite fun to watch we stuff RBs, create turnovers, shut down recievers(minus Dez Bryant), and have a multitude of sacks. Last I checked most exciting team wasn't a criteria for wining football games; you know there's two sides of the ball right? Every member of NFL live says the chiefs are legit but I guess the drug addled experts on BL know better.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

Pittsburgh is getting their first win this week.


----------



## alasdairm

Marijuanster said:


> Shaub will probably give us the ball like 3 times in that game and the chiefs are very good against the run. We will likely control time of possesstion too.


i think schaub has had his troubles but he'll step up.

i think houston's run d has a problem with your man charles but i also think that houston's pass d is pretty damn good and that tips the balance as alex smith has a rough day.

hell, i wouldn't be surprised if you guys take your first loss to oakland on sunday 

alasdair


----------



## alasdairm

Wyld 4 X said:


> Pittsburgh is getting their first win this week.


jets solid d against pittsburghs woeful o line? we'll see...

alasdair


----------



## One Thousand Words

Yeah I can't feel it either this week. And I have tried to be positive they would ride it out all season.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

One Thousand Words said:


> Yeah I can't feel it either this week. And I have tried to be positive they would ride it out all season.



Trying to be positive is all I have right now.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Lol I was thinking that oak would beat Kc this weekend also


----------



## Marijuanster

alasdairm said:


> i think schaub has had his troubles but he'll step up.
> 
> i think houston's run d has a problem with your man charles but i also think that houston's pass d is pretty damn good and that tips the balance as alex smith has a rough day.
> 
> hell, i wouldn't be surprised if you guys take your first loss to oakland on sunday
> 
> alasdair


If the raiders beat us this sunday you can permaban me. There is no way in hell that team is beating us at arrowhead


----------



## Marijuanster

DrinksWithEvil said:


> Lol I was thinking that oak would beat Kc this weekend also



Lol that's just because they beat your chargers and you think sd is better than kc for whatever reason.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Past 5 years we have been better than you


----------



## Care

Wyld 4 X said:


> Trying to be positive is all I have right now.



draft picks yo!


----------



## Care

I could see oakland beating KC in oakland but probably not in arrowhead, stranger things have happened though.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

Care said:


> draft picks yo!



I know right.  I'd be excited to have a chance at Clowney if he wasnt having such an odd senior season.


----------



## neversickanymore

what would you  bet on this week? 


Date & Time	Favorite	Spread	Underdog
10/10 8:25 ET	At Chicago	-7.5	NY Giants
10/13 1:00 ET	At Kansas City	-9	Oakland
10/13 1:00 ET	Philadelphia	-1.5	At Tampa Bay
10/13 1:00 ET	Green Bay	-3	At Baltimore
10/13 1:00 ET	Detroit	-2.5	At Cleveland
10/13 1:00 ET	At Minnesota	-2.5	Carolina
10/13 1:00 ET	At Houston	-7.5	St. Louis
10/13 1:00 ET	At NY Jets	-2.5	Pittsburgh
10/13 1:00 ET	Cincinnati	-7	At Buffalo
10/13 4:05 ET	At Seattle	-13.5	Tennessee
10/13 4:05 ET	At Denver	-27	Jacksonville   **** I have never seen a spread like this. *
10/13 4:25 ET	At San Francisco	-10.5	Arizona
10/13 4:25 ET	At New England	-2.5	New Orleans
10/13 8:30 ET	At Dallas	-5.5	Washington

   Monday Night Football Point Spread
10/14 8:40 ET	Indianapolis	-1.5	At San Diego


----------



## alasdairm

new england -2.5? that seems wrong.

alasdair


----------



## neversickanymore

NE

PASSING YDS
227.0
21st
Overall
RUSHING YDS
116.4
14th
Overall
OPP PASSING YDS
228.6
14th
Overall
OPP RUSHING YDS
116.4
23rd
Overall

NO

PASSING YDS
327.2
2nd
Overall
RUSHING YDS
77.8
26th
Overall
OPP PASSING YDS
221.8
12th
Overall
OPP RUSHING YDS
108.6
18th
Overall

Good call alas.. I would not be surprised if the pats get crushed..

EDIT: itsd important to remember that a spread isn't designed to predict what will happen it is used to try and develop betting that creates as even a betting for both teams as possible. bookies are only worried about taking their cut and would love nothing more than the same number of bet placed for a team as against.. cause then its all gravy.


----------



## shimazu

id bet on the Lions


----------



## GenericMind

neversickanymore said:


> EDIT: itsd important to remember that a spread isn't designed to predict what will happen it is used to try and develop betting that creates as even a betting for both teams as possible. bookies are only worried about taking their cut and would love nothing more than the same number of bet placed for a team as against.. cause then its all gravy.



This. It'll take a full season or more for the betting public to accept/realize the Patriots aren't as good as they used to be. Vegas will continue to favor them in the spread to compensate.


----------



## alasdairm

Marijuanster said:


> If the raiders beat us this sunday you can permaban me.


ok.


Marijuanster said:


> There is no way in hell that team is beating us at arrowhead


er, you mean the way *the raiders have beaten kansas city the last six straight times* they've played the chiefs at arrowhead?

ok.

alasdair


----------



## ArCi

Holy shit I just saw that some guy beat Adrian Peterson's 2 year old son and he has just died.

I feel really bad for AP, I can't imagine how angry he is


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

So sad 

he is on my ff team too


----------



## Wyld 4 X

Arci said:


> Holy shit I just saw that some guy beat Adrian Peterson's 2 year old son and he has just died.
> 
> I feel really bad for AP, I can't imagine how angry he is


That is just horrible. 

Interested in what kind of game he will have on Sunday now with anger and hurt on his mind.


----------



## neversickanymore

what the fuck.. man really what is wrong with this world..


----------



## alasdairm

DrinksWithEvil said:


> So sad
> 
> he is on my ff team too


yeah that really sucks for you - you might have to give up 15 points in your fantasy matchup. it's not like your kid died or anything...



alasdair


----------



## Marijuanster

alasdairm said:


> ok.
> er, you mean the way *the raiders have beaten kansas city the last six straight times* they've played the chiefs at arrowhead?
> 
> ok.
> 
> alasdair


ok.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

alasdairm said:


> yeah that really sucks for you - you might have to give up 15 points in your fantasy matchup. it's not like your kid died or anything...
> 
> 
> 
> alasdair


I wasn't being rude


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

The chiefs are riding a easy last place schedule.. And will get destroyed if they make the playoffs


----------



## Marijuanster

You talk about the chiefs as much as I do. We have a SB caliber defence that consistanly turns the ball over and even scores. We aren't getting blown out by anyone. SOS is a losers argument, ours is admittedly pretty easy though especially those bolts games. Phil will be pouting on the sideline as usual.


----------



## Thanatos

alasdairm said:


> ok.
> er, you mean the way *the raiders have beaten kansas city the last six straight times* they've played the chiefs at arrowhead?
> 
> ok.
> 
> alasdair


Compare our current team and those under the Edwards/Haley/Pioli era. It's not even a worthwhile comparison.

Just a little advice, never bet against KC when we are at home. Arrowhead is a top 2 homefield advantage. If you've never been to arrowhead you wouldn't understand. It's absolutely nuts! Combine that fan base with an undefeated streak on the line and we are nearly unstoppable.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Rofl


----------



## neversickanymore

alasdairm said:


> yeah that really sucks for you - you might have to give up 15 points in your fantasy matchup. it's not like your kid died or anything...
> 
> 
> 
> alasdair


 hey alas really some things are real.


----------



## Marijuanster

Lmao


----------



## Thanatos

DrinksWithEvil said:


> Rofl



Come to Arrowhead, you'll be blown away.


----------



## axl blaze

where the hell did all these Chiefs fans come from??

and I say Pittsburgh wins this weekend too. if they don't, whatever, I'm numb to it. but you know what? it's gonna feel great to have a Top 5 Draft Pick, for once


----------



## Marijuanster

They came from KC, duh. In case you were wondering I'm not a fair weather fan this shit hole just isn't worth posting in, I mean look at my join date and post count. There is also only 2 of us btw.


----------



## alasdairm

entheo said:


> Just a little advice, never bet against KC when we are at home.


unless you're talking about the last 6 times the raiders have visited 

alasdair


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

It's just so funny that got a lucky 5 wins and think they y are elite, remember the last decade? 

Lol buccaneers


----------



## ArCi

Tbh I've just never seen so much excitement after just 5 games. You would think they won the super bowl with all this talk


Just wait until they get some bg injuries right before the playoffs


Nice win for Mizzou over Georgia though, that was pretty awesome


----------



## Marijuanster

DrinksWithEvil said:


> It's just so funny that got a lucky 5 wins and think they y are elite, remember the last decade?
> 
> Lol buccaneers


You guys haven't done shit either and I think you need to compare our records over the last 10 years. You are under false impressions. Besides I just bet my account on a game against a team that steamrolled your's
.
We already have big injuries arci. 

What do I get if we make it to the Super Bowl?  I say mod for life. What do you say Ali?


----------



## axl blaze

hey man easy on the shitting on S&G - this is a sand castle that I built. you're more than welcome here, but why the hostility? your team is loss-less and my team is win-less...

the Football Gods giveth and the Football Gods taketh awayeth. enjoy what you got - but some advice from a seasoned sports junkie: don't get too high on the wins and don't get too low on the losses. your team is doing great, and you will probably make the Wild Card - but ya still got Peyton and Co coming atcha twice...

I'll be rooting for you, if it's any consolation


----------



## Marijuanster

Thanks  we actually matchup with them rather well. The thing about S&G that bothers me is there is no discussion it's like the slowest forum on BL. If people would post in here it would be my favorite forum.


----------



## axl blaze

yah it's a small forum... most druggies just don't like sports/physical activities, I guess. usually we have a small, but passionate corps of participants here, but I've been gone doin' my duties for a bit

Steve Spurrier is good for a LOL, here's what he said after his S. Carolina team smashed Arkansas



> Spurrier: "I do feel badly for Arkansas. That’s no fun getting your butt beat at home, homecoming and all that.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Lol don't make me mention the chargers 06-09 seasons.


----------



## Care

DrinksWithEvil said:


> Lol don't make me mention the chargers 06-09 seasons.



High expectations punctuated by utter failure?


----------



## Marijuanster

Game Day!!!!!!


----------



## Care

^Woot!

I love waking up to a day full of NFL football and nothing else on the itinerary.


----------



## 23536

Who cares about Steelers Jets?  Why are both of these teams televised nearly every week?


----------



## Care

ROFL @ Houston

Theyre looking like one of the worst teams in the league since the seattle game.


----------



## China Rider

zac stacy
little, yet mighty

take it away
take it away
take it away
take it away

think i'm gonna catch some movies on TCM

//roll


----------



## neversickanymore

rogers pulled out the canon on that one


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

I swear the chiefs are the sorriest 6-0 team. Their offense is horrible. Now they get a break with sxhaub not playing next at home again.. Wtf.. Always catching breaks, at least I know one thing smith qbr will be shit


----------



## Methox23

Houston are just horrific


----------



## Marijuanster

We won the way we have all season. We break teams. One thing to note about our offence is our top 3 TEs are all injured right now so kinda sucks to be Alex Smith. Also sort of a poor showing from the O line today but at the end of the day we still undefeated and we will be better when the playoffs come.


----------



## China Rider

kid who posed in a defensive rookie of the year shirt back in may is looking like a front runner

for defensive rookie of the year






been most consistent guy on shaky defense


----------



## Care

China Rider said:


> kid who posed in a defensive rookie of the year shirt back in may is looking like a front runner
> 
> for defensive rookie of the year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> been most consistent guy on shaky defense



Eric Reid aint lookin too bad either.


----------



## Kenickie

omg 2:34 away from feeling like 2009 all over again


fuck this

i wish bad things in alasdair's general direction


----------



## alasdairm

alasdairm said:


> new orleans will lose to new england on oct 13th


called it.

got pittsburgh win wrong. the jets! lol.

alasdair


----------



## axl blaze

and you know much I love it when I prove you wrong, friend? 

I will give you props though, NE looked far better tonight than they have all season long. that prevent defense NO was playing towards the end of the game was a true WTF are you doing...


----------



## Thanatos

DrinksWithEvil said:


> I swear the chiefs are the sorriest 6-0 team. Their offense is horrible. Now they get a break with sxhaub not playing next at home again.. Wtf.. Always catching breaks, at least I know one thing smith qbr will be shit



Evan you obviously never watched football in the 90's, when we we were playing Marty Ball with an electrifying defense and controlling run game KC was a perennial playoff contender. This is how football was meant to be. That raiders team is no joke, Pryor had a great showing today. You are ignorant as fuck. Where is your Lambardi trophy again? That's right, I forgot you've never won the big game...


----------



## Wyld 4 X

alasdairm said:


> got pittsburgh win wrong.
> 
> alasdair



Because we might know our team better than you guesstimate.

Rookie QBs W-L record v Dick LeBeau defense is 2-16 now.  The only wins were a garbage week 17 game in 2007 and a start by Batch last season when the Steelers had 8 TOs.


----------



## axl blaze

I'm happy our defense looked solid - two interceptions! I was shitting brix. I love me some Ryan Clark, cuz I think he might be the hardest hitter on Pittsburgh's team, so whenever he gets an INT I am so very happy for him. and he isn't as dumb assed as Ike Taylor...

Jarvis Jones is looking beast. I was talking to my twin bro about the possibility of maybe getting Jadevon Clowney in the draft. how crazy would that pass rush be? Jones and Clowney? the next Polamalu and Porter imo


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

entheo said:


> Evan you obviously never watched football in the 90's, when we we were playing Marty Ball with an electrifying defense and controlling run game KC was a perennial playoff contender. This is how football was meant to be. That raiders team is no joke, Pryor had a great showing today. You are ignorant as fuck. Where is your Lambardi trophy again? That's right, I forgot you've never w
> on the big game...


You guys are weak and that's all I


----------



## Thanatos

DrinksWithEvil said:


> You guys are weak and that's all I


Put em on the table and prove it bitch nigga. 
Last time I checked KC was undefeated, and just trashed a team that SD lost too only 7 days ago.
Your strength of schedule must be out of this world... SD and KC both play AFC West twice and NFC east. 
Learn to football you dipshit.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

PlPlz compare our schedules before you talk

trashed,? You played at home


----------



## Thanatos

Do you not realize we play 9 of the same teams? God damn boy you are dumb. I wish you knew about football so we could actually converse and debate. 

Yeah we trashed the Raiders, you didn't watch of course but I'd say that 10 sacks and a pick 6  is one hell of a defensive effort.
I hope you enjoy getting raped by Luck tonight. I wanna see Rivers cry again


----------



## ArCi

There is no doubt in my mind, Tom Brady is the best quarterback to ever play


----------



## shimazu

there is no doubt in my mind, the Kansas City Chiefs aren't winning shit

but talk it up entheo, it makes it will make it all the more fun to watch when you get bounced in the divisional round


----------



## Wyld 4 X

Arci said:


> There is no doubt in my mind, Tom Brady is the best quarterback to ever play



*mind.blown that this would come from a Northeast resident*


----------



## ArCi

Midwest. But yeah he played for Michigan.

But last night was one of those moments that just shows how great he is. Did you see how many perfect passes his wide receivers dropped in that game was ridiculous. Still comes out with the W


----------



## Wyld 4 X

^ He is a great QB, no doubt.  Yet, if you give any pretty good QB enough chances late in a game to win it then they more than likely will succeed.  Their D deserves as much credit for giving Brady the ball 3 times in the last 3+ minutes.  It is historically difficult for defenses to hold leads that late given the circumstances.


----------



## We are all ONE

Arci said:


> There is no doubt in my mind, Tom Brady is the best quarterback to ever play



I don't know about best ever...sounds like a masshole one sided conversation statement ( I do really like brady btw, top 5 most def)
I'm pretty sure you understand the game so you should know his offensive line is ridiculous and he has more time in the pocket than any QB in history
His one fault is he buckles in the rare instances he gets a pass rush
See 0-2 Vs. the Giants in the SB

I really really wish they played KC in the regular season, and am hoping to see them square off in the playoffs

Edit : joe montana 4-0 in SB Brady 3-2
for arguments sake


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

entheo said:


> Do you not realize we play 9 of the same teams? God damn boy you are dumb. I wish you knew about football so we could actually converse and debate.
> 
> Yeah we trashed the Raiders, you didn't watch of course but I'd say that 10 sacks and a pick 6  is one hell of a defensive effort.
> I hope you enjoy getting raped by Luck tonight. I wanna see Rivers cry again


I watched I sad offense and a horrible qb get carried by its stadium and defense


----------



## Wyld 4 X

I cannot wait until KC loses.....just because of the meltdown that is going to ensue.


----------



## neversickanymore

^ could it be possible that they dont win a single game after the bye week??


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

You know what's funny they gave KC a bye week right before their Denver game


----------



## Wyld 4 X

^ And.......Andy Reid is 13-1 after the bye week.  You dont give good coaches an extra week to prepare.


----------



## Care

UNICORNS AND SHOW PONIES WHERES THE BEEF?

lmao


----------



## alasdairm

Wyld 4 X said:


> You dont give good coaches an extra week to prepare.


every time gets a bye week. what are you talking about?

alasdair


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Chargers showing the Colts who is boss 18-0 against the Colts now


----------



## Care

Yea chargers do seem to have the colts number for some reason.


----------



## GenericMind

Man I hate when the Bills lose a close game like that. I've seen it so many times I feel like I could play these games out in my sleep. Bills down. Stage epic comeback. Fall just short of the win by allowing a last-second opposing field goal to lose the game.


----------



## ArCi

Being a Bills fan seems a lot like having a gambling addiction


----------



## GenericMind

Pretty much.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

Wyld 4 X said:


> ^ And.......Andy Reid is 13-1 after the bye week.  You dont give *good coaches* an extra week to prepare.





alasdairm said:


> every time gets a bye week. what are you talking about?
> 
> alasdair



I'm talking about _good_ coaches who win games coming out of the bye week:

Reid 13-1*
Belicheck 10-3*
Mccarthy 6-1
Tomlin 6-1
John Harbaugh 5-0*

Duh, it has nothing to do with the bye week because of course every team gets one.  It has to do with how the HC conducts his extra time off for the next game.  The better the coach, the better the result as these numbers clearly show.

*Yet to go into bye week in 2013 season


----------



## shimazu

thats all andy reid will ever be

a good coach

just like alex smith

a good quarterback

I want greatness


----------



## Wyld 4 X

^ lol....now they are like pb&j in kc


----------



## neversickanymore

shimazu said:


> thats all andy reid will ever be
> 
> a good coach


 actually he is a really good man as well.. sorry not to be cheesy but I had to throw that in.


----------



## ArCi

Can't wait to see Josh Freeman start for the Vikings. I think he could end up being the starter for the rest of the season


----------



## alasdairm

^ me too. he'd be a good start (especially against the giants).

alasdair


----------



## axl blaze

I can't believe how Josh Freeman got treated by the Bucs. if my pro football team was as classless as that - I would have a huge problem on my hands


----------



## neversickanymore

Date & Time	Favorite	Spread	Underdog
10/17 8:25 ET	Seattle	-6	At Arizona
10/20 1:00 ET	New England	-4	At NY Jets
10/20 1:00 ET	San Diego	-7.5	At Jacksonville
10/20 4:25 ET	At Kansas City	-6.5	Houston
10/20 1:00 ET	At Detroit	-3	Cincinnati
10/20 1:00 ET	At Miami	-8	Buffalo
10/20 1:00 ET	At Washington	 PK	Chicago
10/20 1:00 ET	At Philadelphia	-2.5	Dallas
10/20 1:00 ET	At Carolina	-6	St. Louis
10/20 1:00 ET	At Atlanta	-7	Tampa Bay
10/20 4:05 ET	San Francisco	-4	At Tennessee
10/20 4:25 ET	At Green Bay	-10	Cleveland
10/20 4:25 ET	At Pittsburgh	-2	Baltimore
10/20 8:30 ET	Denver	-6.5	At Indianapolis

   Monday Night Football Point Spread
10/21 8:40 ET	At NY Giants	-3.5	Minnesota


Im going to be at the GB game this weekend .. looking forward to that.


----------



## axl blaze

^ fucking righteous, brotha!! 

going to an NFL game - nothing beats it man


----------



## Care

Thats awesome neversick, have fun.

Also, glad to see youre back in action around here axl.


----------



## axl blaze

thanks bro  thanks for keeping this bachelor's pad just how we liked it. that pizza box really need to get thrown away, and I just stubbed my toe on your weights, but someone in S+G left a half-smoked joint on the table and now I'm afraid it's all mine

oh yeah - this is Baltimore Hate Week. Baltimore, you know I hate you with passion that only a Steelers fan from Ohio can. Art Modell was a punk ass money grabbin' grub and I hope Big Ben lights up that questionable secondary of yours


----------



## neversickanymore

Thanks Guys.. yeah I'm looking forward to it.. I think 45 and sunny was the forecast.. I really like the new wall they put on the stadium.. seems to be making it a lot louder.  Tailgating and such is definitely in the mix.. and the fact that its a second game slot combined with green bays inherent love of getting completely snookered on booze should make it pretty rowdy affair. Those double decker upper seats in the back of this picture are all new.. makes it a lot louder.. more people and more noise gets contained.  

http://media.jrn.com/images/660*378/30887867-mjs_wild_lambeau_1_of_hoffman.jpg


----------



## alasdairm

Arci said:


> I like how alasdair forgot about the 5-0 saints. The team that is going to kill his patriots this weekend.


lolno.

alasdair


----------



## axl blaze

that was a great game, and it made people buy more Patriots stock. I wonder how Rob Ryan, the Defensive Co of the New Orleans Saints, felt after that one. as a defensive minded football man I would just be depressed and questioning life itself...

and as soon as I posted about Josh Freeman getting shafted by the Bucs, Jim Irsay comes out and talks smack about Peyton Manning. Irsay belittled Peyton saying essentially 11 playoff appearances are great, but when you only get One Super Bowl and 7 first round exits - how great are they? Peyton - ever the annoyingly inhuman personification of class - "aw shucks" his way outta that one, but his coach, the normally vanilla John Fox let the Colts have it on his probably-never-listened-to-outside-of-Colorado radio show...

first comment on the above: don't knock a gift horse in it's mouth. you know how many teams would A-Bomb half their city for a SB Ring? just ask Robert Kraft about those damned Russians. second comment: oh geez, this is making that Colts VS Broncos game interesting... I wonder who you think will win/rooting for?


----------



## shimazu

id bet on the pats and falcons based off those lines


----------



## axl blaze

no more sports betting for me. this is the year of the scratch off... (I probably say that every year)


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

fucking rofl


----------



## China Rider

has any of the little pow-wow brothers threatened anyone's safety lately?

being 6-0: you'll completely forget about your fire arm collection


----------



## China Rider

i only ask cause they have the worst fucking sense of humor


----------



## alasdairm

alasdairm said:


> kansas city will lose to houston on oct 20th


starting to have second thoughts about this one 

but i'll stand by it.

alasdair


----------



## axl blaze

at least Houston has a killer run game and monstrous defense

it's funny how the TJ Yates Era got scratched altogether for the Case Keenum Era. football has always been a metaphor for life - and life ain't fair

man I hate the Baltimore Ravens so much. I also hated that as a Steelers fan, I had to root for them (half-assed) in the Super Bowl of last year. gotta protect those six rings - can't have San Fran getting an inch closer


----------



## alasdairm

^ 





alasdairm said:


> pittsburgh will win over baltimore on oct 20th




alasdair


----------



## Thanatos

China Rider said:


> has any of the little pow-wow brothers threatened anyone's safety lately?
> 
> being 6-0: you'll completely forget about your fire arm collection



How do you mean, sir?


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

If you went 2-14.again you might shoot someone


----------



## axl blaze

alasdairm said:


> ^
> 
> alasdair



I hope you're right, I got Pittsburgh too, and I truly try to pick in an unbiased form

I hate how the Ravens stole Edgar Allan Poe from me. I hate how they stole that (admittedly kewl) mostly-black-lil-purple color scheme that I had as my team's colors when I played college ball for two years. I also hate how Baltimore can claim The Wire, the best show since the X-Files, as their own. BALTIMORE I HATE YOU SO MUCH


----------



## neversickanymore

looks like probable rain all game for the packers.. over under is around 41 only.. I dont know even with the forecast and the depleted pack that still seems pretty damn low.. Im going with the over in the packers browns.


----------



## Care

The NFL really REALLY needs to find a better way to place the ball on crucial plays. Im sick of some ref that may or may not have had a good view of the play guessing where the player was down.

We should install microchips with atomic clocks into each end of every football. Then when there is a question of wheter or not a player got a first down/ TD we will be able to sync the clock from the ball with the clock from instant replay and see where the ball was at the exact moment the player was down.

This seems like a no brainer to me. In the age where we have cars that are safer drivers than your average person, why dont we do things like this? If its an average no big deal play then sure, the refs spot will probably be close enough, but on those game deciding plays I think there needs to be a better way.


----------



## axl blaze

^ actually I have been talking about that for a long time IRL. it's so frustrating to have to rely on such usually wrong, and subjective, referees spotting the ball on every down

microchips in the football, in the sidelines, and don't forget, in every player's knee pads and elbow pads as well


----------



## Care

Yea, agreed although I think having chips on every player like that would be rather complicated. I'd be happy with what I stated as a start then maybe once they perfect it (because there are bound to be problems) then implement something like what you suggested. But yea, im glad im not the only one thinking along these lines.


----------



## Thanatos

DrinksWithEvil said:


> If you went 2-14.again you might shoot someone



Nah, I took it on the chin last year. I'm no fareweather fan, I bleed red and gold.


----------



## Care

^ Your jerseys are red and white. None of your jerseys have gold as the 2nd most prominent color.

Only one team is red and gold.


----------



## 23536

It's illegal to push your own teammate now???

And wow you're calling that obscure penalty on a game-deciding play?


----------



## ArCi

J-E-T-S

Jets! Jets! Jets!


----------



## China Rider

holy shit the rams and panthers hate each other, they should play 4 times a year

2nd half you could have called a personal foul after pretty much every play

i wish cortland finnegan played, upper cutted cam newton and than put into pile driver by ron riviera, who than had a cigar put out in his eyes by jeff fisher


----------



## China Rider

harvey dahl just leap frogged orlando pace as my all time favorite OL man
the panther douche just ended bradford's season.....







> Rams G Harvey Dahl was seething at end of game; teammates convinced him to leave field peacefully. Had bad intentions in his eyes. Real bad



and this gets me excited:


> @DNewtonespn: #Panthers Steve Smith said if he sees #Rams 21 on the street he will punch him in the expletive mouth. Not happy with trash talk.
> 
> @HBalzer721: Steve Smith hit Janoris Jenkins in head on one play. No call. Scored TD on next, then taunted Jenkins. No call.
> 
> @HBalzer721: Steve Smith said after the game the Rams have "fake juice."


----------



## Tommyboy

DrinksWithEvil said:


> It's just so funny that got a lucky 5 wins and think they y are elite, remember the last decade?
> 
> Lol buccaneers



I wouldn't call those 5 (now 6) wins 'lucky' but would definitely say that most (if not all) were against shitty teams, and that they have most certainly had a lot of balls 'bounce their way' this season.



axl blaze said:


> hey man easy on the shitting on S&G - this is a sand castle that I built. you're more than welcome here, but why the hostility? your team is loss-less and my team is win-less...
> 
> the Football Gods giveth and the Football Gods taketh awayeth. enjoy what you got - but some advice from a seasoned sports junkie: don't get too high on the wins and don't get too low on the losses. your team is doing great, and you will probably make the Wild Card - but ya still got Peyton and Co coming atcha twice...
> 
> I'll be rooting for you, if it's any consolation



Listen to this man.  He's 'kind of a big deal' around these parts, and definitely knows what he is talking about when it comes to the game off 'Footbaw' and life as we know it.  



Wyld 4 X said:


> ^ He is a great QB, no doubt.  Yet, if you give any pretty good QB enough chances late in a game to win it then they more than likely will succeed.  Their D deserves as much credit for giving Brady the ball 3 times in the last 3+ minutes.  It is historically difficult for defenses to hold leads that late given the circumstances.


See below.


We are all ONE said:


> I don't know about best ever...sounds like a masshole one sided conversation statement ( I do really like brady btw, top 5 most def)
> I'm pretty sure you understand the game so you should know his offensive line is ridiculous and he has more time in the pocket than any QB in history
> His one fault is he buckles in the rare instances he gets a pass rush
> See 0-2 Vs. the Giants in the SB
> 
> I really really wish they played KC in the regular season, and am hoping to see them square off in the playoffs
> 
> Edit : joe montana 4-0 in SB Brady 3-2
> for arguments sake



Yup, the Pats O-Line deserves a lot more credit than it is given.  Like WaaO pointed out, the Pats Super Bowl losses to the Giants show how pertinent good play by their O-Line is to the success of the team.  If Brady can't get comfortable in the pocket then it's going to be a long day for him.  Even in today's loss to the Jets who can get pressure on the QB, Brady's completion % was under 50 and thus resulted in a loss.



Wyld 4 X said:


> I cannot wait until KC loses.....just because of the meltdown that is going to ensue.



I'm rooting for KC so I'm not hating, but I think they will have a loss soon (today they were close to losing) which will put a big dent in their confidence.  But until then... 



Care said:


> The NFL really REALLY needs to find a better way to place the ball on crucial plays. Im sick of some ref that may or may not have had a good view of the play guessing where the player was down.
> 
> We should install microchips with atomic clocks into each end of every football. Then when there is a question of wheter or not a player got a first down/ TD we will be able to sync the clock from the ball with the clock from instant replay and see where the ball was at the exact moment the player was down.
> 
> This seems like a no brainer to me. In the age where we have cars that are safer drivers than your average person, why dont we do things like this? If its an average no big deal play then sure, the refs spot will probably be close enough, but on those game deciding plays I think there needs to be a better way.



That's a hell of an idea.  The chip would have to weigh like nothing though, or it would have to go in place of some pigskin to offset the weight difference.  You can't mess with any of the dimensions of the ball since QB's go by that and use their muscle memory and touch to through a nice, tight spiral.      


Arci said:


> J-E-T-S
> 
> Jets! Jets! Jets!



I actually picked them in this weeks pickems thread, mostly since it was a home game for them, and I don't like NE as much away either.  I figured that Brady would throw a pick-six in the game, and that it would be the only way that I could see the Jets pulling off the win.  It also didn't help that Danny Amendola was out again this week, but that's been the norm for him this season, missing half the games played so far.


----------



## Care

Wow the refs really fucked up that fumble call.... that should have been a TD for Indy, id be so pissed if I was a Colts fan.


----------



## 23536

that was not roughing the passer


----------



## Tommyboy

I'm pretty happy with my picks of the Jets and Indy.  They were both 'upsets' but I'm not sure which one was more of one.  I had a decent amount of bold picks, KC losing to the Texans being the other one, and I was close to getting that one too.  Philly was my other one but they shit the bed...  I was going to pick the Steelers too but already had those 3 upsets picked and didn't want to be too risky, but you live and you learn.


----------



## Care

So apparently Vontae Davis was preparing all week to face Tom Brady. Fucking rofl.


----------



## Thanatos

Care said:


> ^ Your jerseys are red and white. None of your jerseys have gold as the 2nd most prominent color.
> 
> Only one team is red and gold.



Bullshit, you obviously have never seen our home jerseys and pretty much everything else related to the chiefs. Lamar Hunt was quoted saying that the chiefs will we're 'red and gold' forever.

Who's the only undefeated now bitches!!!???


----------



## Care

^ Im just now realizing that that "marquee win" that the chiefs had over the jets which we were arguing about earlier never happened, seeing as you guys dont play the jets this year.

I forget which chiefs fan mentioned it first, but either way, pretty funny.


----------



## Thanatos

No one said that. Your revisionist view of this season is deplorable. No one said we had a marquee win over the Jets, I personally said that they are under rated and Geno Smith has the potential to lead them to a division title. Dude I'm a 100% homer but you can't even watch football objectively. I know we only won by a single point, but the record doesn't lie.

How about you go suck 7 dicks for each win we have this season?
Also, we set a record for worst-undefeated streak in consecutive years today. SMD haters, #1 in the NFL!


----------



## Care

Again with your confrontational antics.....

Please point to where I've "hated on the Chiefs".


----------



## Thanatos

You mock every statement I, and anyone else makes about KC. At least own it if you're gonna say it. 
We don't have to be friends care bear.


----------



## Tommyboy

entheo said:


> No one said that. Your revisionist view of this season is deplorable. No one said we had a marquee win over the Jets, I personally said that they are under rated and Geno Smith has the potential to lead them to a division title. Dude I'm a 100% homer but you can't even watch football objectively. I know we only won by a single point, *but the record doesn't lie.*
> 
> How about you go suck 7 dicks for each win we have this season?
> Also, we set a record for worst-undefeated streak in consecutive years today. SMD haters, #1 in the NFL!



Of course the record can 'lie' if your schedule is easier than another teams.  Look at the Broncos loss to the Colts tonight.  KC has a better record than the Broncos now but I wouldn't say that they are better.


----------



## axl blaze

too bad it was offsides by a hair


----------



## Methox23




----------



## neversickanymore

^ lmao =d


----------



## axl blaze

thanks LSUfreek, for this GIF of Andy Reid as the Kool-Aid Man:


----------



## alasdairm

alasdairm said:


> denver will lose to indianapolis on oct 20th
> kansas city will lose to houston on oct 20th
> new orleans will lose to new england on oct 13th


called two of these and the chiefs squeaked by houston by a point, with their lowest-scoring win of the season.


alasdairm said:


> pittsburgh will win over baltimore on oct 20th
> jacksonville will win over san diego on oct 20th


on second thoughts, this jacksonville pick was stupid 

alasdair


----------



## axl blaze

hey about your picks, one for two ain't half bad 

I'm so happy with the Steelers over the Ravens. I think you can see this point that one truly has no idea of the events that will transpire during an in-conference game


----------



## China Rider

Care said:


> Again with your confrontational antics.....
> 
> Please point to where I've "hated on the Chiefs".


dude you didn't

nobody has except for maybe DWE if that counts

these tomahawk e-thugs are the most fucking sociopatic sports fans in the business
you should get them banned 

they can't just enjoy what they have they have to insult anyone who even raises the question that the cheifs should have called heads instead tails in opening kick off

who's going to be ram's next QB?
matt flynn could have worked....
i heard brady quin was cut by the jets, i would take him over clemons, maybe the kid can finally call himself a serviceable starting QB?

definitely don't want to bring in any young guys, i think they're just looking for a john kitna type and not a perma replacement ala kurt warner 

i guess jeff garcia wasn't able to reconvert jamarcus russell back into quarterbackism?


----------



## ArCi

I heard they are working out Matt Leinart, John Skelton, and David Carr


lol. good luck.


----------



## neversickanymore

Josh freeman  starting for the viqueeens tonight, got to the team yesterday.. right.. ow baby this is going as a matchup for the ages tonight, remember to breath everybody!!!!!!!!


----------



## ChickenScratch

axl blaze said:


> thanks LSUfreek, for this GIF of Andy Reid as the Kool-Aid Man:



Awesome.  LSUfreek is the best


----------



## alasdairm

China Rider said:


> who's going to be ram's next QB?


i believe tim tebow is available.

alasdair


----------



## neversickanymore

^ lmao


----------



## China Rider

that joke was funny the 2nd time i heard it

like always ali finishes in the bottom 15 in the punchline
thanks for giving a recycled bad joke to a somewhat curious inquiry, guess not enough fantasy football impact to be taken seriously

i hope your fantasy team tests positive for hepatitis C and tim couch-lock

and so fucking what if they do sign him?
hello media attention, who cares if they lose, wtf is going to happen if they win and janoris jenkins was really kicked out of UF for sodomizing timmy with a giant candy cane and timmy wants more

trent green is out for the year what are we gonna dOOOO?

kurt warner, super bowl, mad mike martz for head coach


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Lol freeman, feel bad for him


----------



## Marijuanster

China Rider said:


> dude you didn't
> 
> nobody has except for maybe DWE if that counts
> 
> these tomahawk e-thugs are the most fucking sociopatic sports fans in the business
> you should get them banned
> 
> they can't just enjoy what they have they have to insult anyone who even raises the question that the cheifs should have called heads instead tails in opening kick off
> 
> who's going to be ram's next QB?
> matt flynn could have worked....
> i heard brady quin was cut by the jets, i would take him over clemons, maybe the kid can finally call himself a serviceable starting QB?
> 
> definitely don't want to bring in any young guys, i think they're just looking for a john kitna type and not a perma replacement ala kurt warner
> 
> i guess jeff garcia wasn't able to reconvert jamarcus russell back into quarterbackism?



I haven't been like that at all you fool. I haven't even said anything infraction worthy, go ahead look through my post history.  entheo on the other hand... My arguing with DWE is an AFC west thing and that's it.
 Besides all that I've been right about the Chiefs from the start the sos arguement is only gonna last so long. Before you say anything no I'm not calling you a hater just a moronic generalizer.


----------



## alasdairm

China Rider said:


> thanks for giving a recycled bad joke to a somewhat curious inquiry


such is s&g.

welcome to finishing last in your division.

alasdair


----------



## axl blaze

that Monday Night Football game was a boring atrocity! was that even fucking football they were playing? the QBs couldn't hit the broad side of a barn door. the WRs were just falling down. the NFL has tried to reach such high levels of "parity" in this post-Free Agent world, but I'm beginning to think that parity is just another word for mediocrity


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Of course the fuckibg chiefs get another break against the Colts, with reggae Wayne out. I guess the football gods really feel sorry for you guys.


----------



## Marijuanster

Feels Goodman.


----------



## Tommyboy

DrinksWithEvil said:


> Lol freeman, feel bad for him



He looks super-gay in that purple uniform.  He already looks gay with that fohawk and no enthusiasm for the game, so the purple just takes it to a new level.  He had no business passing the ball over 50 times, and was nowhere close to a receiver in the majority of his 33 incomplete passes.


----------



## ArCi

He was on the team for 13 days before that start. Also it's not like he is calling the plays.. 50 pass attempts when you have AP? Yeah that doesn't make sense


----------



## Thanatos

Arci said:


> He was on the team for 13 days before that start. Also it's not like he is calling the plays.. 50 pass attempts when you have AP? Yeah that doesn't make sense


Frazier is about to get fired. There is no way all the blaim can fall on Freeman, sure he overthrew most of those passes but honestly he never had a chance, you've gotta build repport with your receivers. If he plays on Sunday he will be much better. I'm rooting for him.


----------



## alasdairm

i am looking forward to oakland beating pittsburgh on sunday (just like last year) 

alasdair


----------



## axl blaze

I'm taking Pittsburgh. I will give Oakland credit for seemingly ALWAYS having our number, though. they play us tougher than hell

I just think Troy Polamalu and Ryan Clark are going to eat Terrelle Pryor for an early dinner


----------



## axl blaze




----------



## Wyld 4 X

^ Awesome

I feel bad for Jeff Fisher.  He had a stud QB for so many years in Tennessee along with very talented teams then they draft Vince Young and the wheels fell off.  Now he has Bradford, who is seemingly pretty good at times, and a team with talent but they just havent played as you would expect a Jeff Fisher team to play on a consistent basis.  Now Bradford is hurt again and things look awful.


----------



## alasdairm

^ maybe he needs to find a way to not put all his eggs in one basket...

alasdair


----------



## axl blaze

true, but now more than ever our NFL is the League of the Quarterback. if your QB goes down, so does your season - essentially


----------



## China Rider

^tell that to world champion dick vermeil! 
_we're gonna rally behind kurt_8)





Wyld 4 X said:


> ^ Awesome
> 
> I feel bad for Jeff Fisher.  He had a stud QB for so many years in Tennessee along with very talented teams then they draft Vince Young and the wheels fell off.  Now he has Bradford, who is seemingly pretty good at times, and a team with talent but they just havent played as you would expect a Jeff Fisher team to play on a consistent basis.  Now Bradford is hurt again and things look awful.



true

and i hate to use it as an excuse, but their strength of schedule last year was ranked top 3 most difficult, and it's looking to be about that way again this year.

az*
@atl
@dal
sf
jax*
@hou
@car
sea
ten^
@indy
chi^
@sf
@az^
NO
tb*
@sea

* - games in which i think more than 50% of NFL teams would be favorite according to almighty vegas
^ - toss ups

less than 50% teams with that schedule are going to have a hard time going 8-8
rams are young, next year is a year of real expectations, i like they've already committed to bradford and are not bringing in anybody who can potentially steal the job from him, he's worked hard with these WRs/coaches and if you include pick 6s(3) he threw for 17 TDs in 6.75 games

hoping for 6-10 record with rookies/2nd year guys getting their PT...would be nice to see barrett jones get on the field...that rookie who won all those OL awards out of alabama

and hope austin pettis gets his reps taken away by stedman bailey...that rookie who caught 25 TDs last year at WVU


----------



## Kenickie

there is not a single game i wanna see today. dallas detroit? blergh.


----------



## Methox23




----------



## Methox23

Chiefs are 8-0 and I'm still not convinced...


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Dude the chief are bad, offense is sub par , even the announcers said the chiefs are riding a easy schedule.... 


Lol at Dallas


----------



## Thanatos

DrinksWithEvil said:


> Dude the chief are bad, offense is sub par , even the announcers said the chiefs are riding a easy schedule....
> 
> 
> Lol at Dallas


You have 14 out of 16 games with the same opponents you dipshit, and we are the consensus #1 defense. Get per yourself and the bolts.


----------



## Marijuanster

Thank god for double agent davone bess.


----------



## Thanatos

Still haven't allowed more than 17 points all season. If we get Bowe and Avery going its lights out.


----------



## Marijuanster

Me and Keyshawn still believe.  I still think we'll beat Denver in Denver and destroy the Chargers twice.


----------



## The Liberal Media

Longest (TD) run by a QB in NFL history


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Lol and those two teams make a huge difference,

also chargers haven't allowed a td in the last 11 quarters

also KC has caught many breaks,, due to a opposing teams injuries


----------



## Thanatos

Chiefs have won twice as many game as the bolts Evan. Give it up, you're a joke and you're gonna be sporting a chiefs avi for a month by the end of the season.


----------



## Methox23

lol


----------



## axl blaze

fucking Raiders, I fucking hate you. you're welcome for TP btw


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Lol entheo KC hasn't done shit for a long time, now they got a easy schedule with big breaks, now with Wayne out. I like I said the gods feel sorry for you guys, wait till after your bye


----------



## Thanatos

KC was in the playoffs more recently than San Diego bud.


----------



## neversickanymore

I had a feeling that denver was going down this week.   but then I had allot of feelings that ended up being shit


----------



## Thanatos

Indy exposed Denvers kryptonite. The Broncos reviews are out there looking like a bunch of cry baby's just because they are getting roughed up a bit. It's all down hill for them I think, Peyton will continue to be amazing but he doesn't have a defense to back him up and any team with a decent run game can keep him off the field.

I wonder what teams match up like that..... Hmmmm..


----------



## axl blaze

entheo said:


> i wonder what teams match up like that..... Hmmmm..



lol


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

KC pretty much lost to the Browns,god  I can't wait until KC gets bested  by SD


----------



## Thanatos

DrinksWithEvil said:


> KC pretty much lost to the Browns,god  I can't wait until KC gets bested  by SD



Yeah we pretty much lost to them by scoring 6 more points than them. Its a record for a losing a game while still being ahead on points. Historic really. God damn Evan, you are going to canton someday. It must be your destiny.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Bro you guys were struggling, smith is horrible. I'll win the qbr bet for sure... Even the media knows your fakes


----------



## Care

I think Leslie Frazier is done as a HC in the NFL.


----------



## axl blaze

^ I know man, how stupid can he be? making Josh Freeman throw around 50 times while you have someone called ADRIAN FUCKING PETERSON as your RB??


----------



## neversickanymore

Alright Marijuanster or entheo .. I was thinking of a bet as to who wins more games in the second half of the season.. the squaws or the packers.. anything you're interested in?


----------



## Thanatos

DrinksWithEvil said:


> Bro you guys were struggling, smith is horrible. I'll win the qbr bet for sure... Even the media knows your fakes



QBR bet is with my brother, we bet on over all record.
And btw, the media is always talking about how we are built to win a championship, old school style like the 2000 Ravens and '02 Bucs..


----------



## Thanatos

Never sick-I'll take any bet, but I'll be in jail for a few weeks so don't expect much of a response from me in the coming months.


----------



## Marijuanster

Negatory for me that's a sucker bet Packers could go 8-0 through that. The Megatrons could beat them though. The Chiefs can win any game on their schedule but they aren't going undefeated...


----------



## Tommyboy

Methox23 said:


> lol



I know that was a horrible play on his part but he's a good punter.  A few years ago he was tied for the most punts within the 20 yard line, plus he's a Super Bowl champion.


----------



## neversickanymore

entheo said:


> Never sick-I'll take any bet, but I'll be in jail for a few weeks so don't expect much of a response from me in the coming months.


 Hey sorry you are going in the can.. just remember that if its drug shit you don't belong there.. so dont let all that shit get to you



Marijuanster said:


> Negatory for me that's a sucker bet Packers could go 8-0 through that. The Megatrons could beat them though. The Chiefs can win any game on their schedule but they aren't going undefeated...


  Oh is mr my teams undefeated stating publicly that your schedule has been cream puff and it doesn't look good for you?  yeah i'm trying to push buttons but that is to be expected mr my team is undefeated.. christ we just won against pathetic minn with no names from the B squad.. where is the confidence Mr *my team is rated one in the power rankings*??  Just playing around


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

they know that kcs time is coming to an end.


----------



## Marijuanster

neversickanymore said:


> Hey sorry you are going in the can.. just remember that if its drug shit you don't belong there.. so dont let all that shit get to you
> 
> Oh is mr my teams undefeated stating publicly that your schedule has been cream puff and it doesn't look good for you?  yeah i'm trying to push buttons but that is to be expected mr my team is undefeated.. christ we just won against pathetic minn with no names from the B squad.. where is the confidence Mr *my team is rated one in the power rankings*??  Just playing around


Just spot me your two losses duder. Bet on the whole ting mahn thats how they make the schedules anyway


----------



## neversickanymore

MJuanster I will spot you one game?  Wow you must be shitting bricks if you want we to spot the lone undefeated team two whole games.. christ do you want me to take out your trash (rubbish) and wash your vehicle as well??


----------



## Marijuanster

^yeah!!!


----------



## Wyld 4 X

Damn Steelers making average QBs look like world beaters.  What a stinking year this is turning into.


Speaking of average QBs, how did the Chiefs let Jason "I was a game manager before Alex Smith" Campbell light up the Chiefs' secondary in their own house?


----------



## Marijuanster

Everyone lights up shaun smith. Plus we were decimatin' dem mufukas before the chiefs came out in the second half with their o and d lines asleep.


----------



## neversickanymore

Marijuanster said:


> ^yeah!!!


  well shit you dont fuckin play around do you?  lol


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

The Chiefs rank 23rd with just 1.49 points per offensive drive, according to Pro-Football-Reference.com. The Chiefs’ offense has yet to prove that it can keep pace with some of the N.F.L.’s best teams.

Of course, one reason the Chiefs are 7-0 is precisely because Kansas City has not faced the best teams. Chiefs opponents have a 15-33 record; if the seven losses to Kansas City are not counted, those teams still have only a 36.6 winning percentage.

 Only one of Kansas City’s victories came against a team with a winning record, and that team, the Dallas Cowboys, has not beaten a team with a winning record this year. No team has had an easier schedule than Kansas City.

nytimes


----------



## Care

I dont think being a good team and having a easy schedule are mutually exclusive. The Chiefs are obviously a good team, but I dont think we will find out how good until later in the season.

Its been interesting how over the past few years the 49ers have gone from "that shitty team that is all of a sudden good" to "one of the most hated teams in the league". I blame the fact that more often than not other fans teams have lost to us, Super Bowl appearance envy, constant media coverage, and that Kaepernicks face is plastered on every endorsement on TV at the moment. I like that theyre a winning team now, but I could do without all the hype, its kind of annoying.

Its funny how quickly things change in the NFL.


----------



## axl blaze

fans always hate on you when your team is good. try being a Steelers fan - the only good thing about us sucking this year is that maybe some haters will get off my back

and why are we always talking about the fucking Chiefs in this thread? there are 31 other NFL teams to talk about...


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

How bout those cowboys


----------



## Wyld 4 X

How about dat Calvin Johnson?  Making secondaries look silly every week.  Dez Bryant, STFU, you are just a child in comparison. CJ is the real deal.  I thought I'd never see someone as good as Jerry Rice play WR again but Johnson has skills Rice never had.  I just hope Detroit can put it together and become a legit title threat because if Johnson goes the way of Barry Sanders, that is beyond sad.

vs Bengals last week





vs Cowgirls


----------



## alasdairm

axl blaze said:


> fans always hate on you when your team is good. try being a Steelers fan - the only good thing about us sucking this year is that maybe some haters will get off my back


man, you love dishing out the pats hate - don't tell me you can dish it but can't take it, j?

very disappointing.

also




*>*







alasdair


----------



## alasdairm

also, football fans are so fickle. when a team you dislike wins against an easy team "_they have an easy schedule_". when your team gets beat by the same team, it's "_on any given sunday_"...

alasdair


----------



## axl blaze

I hate the Pats, but I do respect them. and plus, you're twice the hater that I am, Ali

how about Megatron! between Calvin Johnson and Aaron Rodgers I absolutely slayed it in fantasy football this week!


----------



## shimazu

yo entheo you want to bet on who finishes with more rushing yards, Charles or McCoy?

you ball control faggot

damn they both have exactly 1018 Yards from Scrimmage atm actually






mike vick has the most yards per attempt actually, im pissed he always gets hurt he's probably been my favorite player to watch since I've been following the NFL


----------



## Marijuanster

Charles is a better overall back and is doing it without a very good o line.


----------



## shimazu

nah bro, I don't even have to argue that

just ludicrous talk really


----------



## axl blaze

fucking Cowgirls imo


----------



## axl blaze

shimazu said:


> nah bro, I don't even have to argue that
> 
> just ludicrous talk really



LOL LeSean McCoy totally embarrassed the Eagles on his last game.. only 5 fantasy points WTF c'mon man


----------



## Care

Rams lookin good in the 1st quarter. WHERE U AT CR?


----------



## Kenickie

penalties like every other play


----------



## axl blaze

dayum how about this football factoid:

Pete Carroll is the second oldest NFL coach, only behind NYG's Tom Coughlin...

wow he looks young for his age. I have a lot of respect for Carroll's coaching ability...


----------



## axl blaze

STL's Robert Quinn has 10 sacks in the first 8 games -- HOLY SHIT


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Lol Charles being the best back in the game, Plz.


----------



## axl blaze

DrinksWithEvil said:


> Lol Charles being the best back in the game, Plz.



agreed. I guess it's easy to be a good RB when you have Mike Vick healthy and doing this thing... but take Vick outta the equation and what does L. McCoy really do??


----------



## Care

These seahwaks look god awful


----------



## Care

Normally I wouldnt cheer over a players injury under any circumstances.

The one exception is Richard Sherman.

Fuck Richard Sherman.


----------



## axl blaze

^ why have all the MNF games this year been so dreadfully boring?? WHY OH WHY


----------



## Marijuanster

DrinksWithEvil said:


> Lol Charles being the best back in the game, Plz.


Name one better and I'll tell you why you're wrong.


----------



## axl blaze

well I think all you Chiefs spammers can agree on one thing with me - the Chiefs have the best defense for sure


----------



## Marijuanster

Nah untested probably actually suck.


Nice ending to MNF.


----------



## Care

Seahawks always win close games

FML


----------



## axl blaze

Russell Wilson is a damn fine QB. I remember him and Monte Ball tearing it up at Wisconsin

to be perfectly honest, Care, I don't think I'm sold 100 percent on the 49ers QB Collin Kaepernick... I dunno, he def will have a chance to prove me wrong, maybe I'm wrong...

do you honestly trust Collin 100 percent??


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Marijuanster said:


> Name one better and I'll tell you why you're wrong.



peterson


----------



## axl blaze

yah I'm with DWE - Adrian Peterson is by far the best RB in the NFL. Leslie Frazier is a cunt for not handing him off the ball more 70 percent of the time, on offense


----------



## Marijuanster

64 more rushing yards equal rushing TDs 259 more receiving yards one more recieving TD equal on fumbles. Pretty clear cut.


----------



## Marijuanster

AP is amazing it sucks he has to play for the Vikings.


----------



## neversickanymore

I like it it starting to look like a hockey game in here.. lota good shit talking and emotion coming in   yeahhh baby the nfl is in full swing and hearts are on the line...........


----------



## Marijuanster

I love that about the NFL. The most genuine deep down feels toward your team an genuine hate for anyone in the way of your team.


----------



## Thanatos

Care said:


> Normally I wouldnt cheer over a players injury under any circumstances.
> 
> The one exception is Richard Sherman.
> 
> Fuck Richard Sherman.



I fucking love Sherman. He's a ball hawk, a philanthropist, and puts his Stanford education to good work when he is talking shit. Idk what there is to dislike other than the fact he plays in your division. Plus he's the size of a safety/inside LB playing corner, that's pretty awesome by itself.

DWE- ill take the bait on AP, but who is your number 2 half back in the league?


----------



## Marijuanster

Charles, McCoy, Gore, and Lynch are all having better years than AP its not a lifetime award.


----------



## MikeOekiM

I want peterson


----------



## shimazu

1a- AP
1b- McCoy
2. Foster
3. Charles
4. Gore
5. Beast Mode

imo


----------



## Thanatos

Seahawks are looking to trade for Jared Allen right now. I wonder what they would have to give up.


----------



## Care

axl blaze said:


> Russell Wilson is a damn fine QB. I remember him and Monte Ball tearing it up at Wisconsin
> 
> to be perfectly honest, Care, I don't think I'm sold 100 percent on the 49ers QB Collin Kaepernick... I dunno, he def will have a chance to prove me wrong, maybe I'm wrong...
> 
> do you honestly trust Collin 100 percent??


Kap is a boss. Our receivers suck ass right now is the problem.

Wilson hasn't exactly beem tearing it up in the passing game rexently.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

entheo said:


> I fucking love Sherman. He's a ball hawk, a philanthropist, and puts his Stanford education to good work when he is talking shit. Idk what there is to dislike other than the fact he plays in your division. Plus he's the size of a safety/inside LB playing corner, that's pretty awesome by itself.
> 
> DWE- ill take the bait on AP, but who is your number 2 half back in the
> league?


tbh dannywoodhead 
=)


----------



## We are all ONE

Care said:


> Kap is a boss. Our receivers suck ass right now is the problem.
> 
> Wilson hasn't exactly beem tearing it up in the passing game rexently.



I would have given my left one to see what happens with manningham, crabtree, and boldin healthy
I like russel wilson, unlike the rest of the fans in here, I don't hate on my rivals ( but I was rooting for St Louis like a mofo last night )
He has bigger issues than us though, not only is he lacking in receivers, his O-line is shot
Rams showed exactly how to contain them last night and they are going to have a tough time if they don't secure home field

Chiefs are playing some really shitty teams close....
While we are blowing teams out
just saying

oh on the running back debate, throw AP on a good team, not even a question
Barry Sanders all over again


----------



## Thanatos

^ the reason AP got so close to that record last year is because the Vikings were so bad and had no other option but run the ball about 85% of the offensive plays. If AP were on a team with a good receiving corp it would be so much different. It would be more like an Arian Foster situation.


----------



## shimazu

the vikings made the playoffs last year

Percy Harvin was ok I heard too


----------



## Thanatos

Rams made the playoffs a few years ago and they weren't any good.

Don't get me wrong, I love AP, but last year was a fluke for the majority of his career he has had to career that team on his back, or legs rather. If you're telling me their reviewers and QB's since Favre have been any good, you must be joking.


----------



## shimazu

Arian Foster has Case Keenum for QB

McCoy has Matt Barkley 

that argument is so invalid right now

and when did the rams make the playoffs recently? I thought that was the 7-9 year when trhe lost to Seattle who then beat the Saints?


----------



## MikeOekiM

Adrian Peterson is the best RB of ALL TIME.

and no one even sniffs him today imo


----------



## shimazu

you guys are crazy

entheo cant even get his facts straight and mikes taking etiz again

read a fucking book some time jesus christ


----------



## Wyld 4 X

Marijuanster said:


> 64 more rushing yards equal rushing TDs 259 more receiving yards one more recieving TD equal on fumbles. Pretty clear cut.


Charles gets more touches because 1) Smith cannot throw deep so Charles is always available 2) Charles is the most versatile player on the team 3) the Chiefs dont trust his back ups to help take the pressure off all the touches he gets.  The brief time he was out after banging his knee up is a sign they need to get the other players involved.



Marijuanster said:


> Charles, McCoy, Gore, and Lynch are all having better years than AP its not a lifetime award.


Its only halfway through this season which just means it is not a 1/2 season award either.



entheo said:


> ^ the reason AP got so close to that record last year is because the Vikings were so bad and had no other option but run the ball about 85% of the offensive plays. If AP were on a team with a good receiving corp it would be so much different. It would be more like an Arian Foster situation.


Maybe you dont understand how ball control works?  The strength of the Chiefs is defense and their running game.  Great defense or certain offensive schemes can mask offensive deficiencies.  In this case, Alex Smith is not a great down the field throwing QB.  Last year, the Vikings rode AP's surgically repaired knee into the playoffs which made for a great story but that is where your holes get exposed.  The Vikings could not pass and their pass D was suspect so Aaron Rodgers lit them up.  The Vikings tried to correct it this year by getting Greg Jennings to take more money but have discovered that none of the 3 QBs currently on their roster can get the ball down the field on a consistent basis.  What's left?  AP, because their D, again, is suspect, especially the secondary.  If he can run good, that allows their shady D to rest and uses lots of clock.

Anyway, if you are a NFL GM or a FF team owner and AP is available, you take him every day, every draft and twice on Sundays.  No question.  If you dont believe that then you are just lying to yourself because of homerism.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Lol the only reason Charles is doing good is be because Alex smith sucks, so KC always runs the ball


----------



## MikeOekiM

shimazu said:


> you guys are crazy
> 
> entheo cant even get his facts straight and mikes taking etiz again
> 
> read a fucking book some time jesus christ



is it really that crazy to say? it'll catch on one day at least if it hasnt already.


----------



## shimazu

I just like to say "read a fucking book" tbh lol


----------



## Thanatos

I'm not the chiefs fan saying Charles is the best ever. I prefer Lynch tbh, and McCoy for pure rushing yards.

Lol @ Wyld, dude I completely understand the dynamic of my team. Youve gotta be retarded to not understand that we run the ball to eat clock and because our receivers aren't playing up to par. What are you like my pop Warner coach now? Jesus you're dumb.




DrinksWithEvil said:


> Lol the only reason Charles is doing good is be because Alex smith sucks, so KC always runs the ball


This is how I know you aren't a true student of the game. Charles would be a #1 back on any team in the league and average numbers similar to what he did in 2010-11. He has statistically been one of the best rb's since he got drafted, even when Bowe was balling. He's no AP, but he sure as hell isn't a 'system' guy


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Best rb of the psst decade Is Tomlinson no doubt


----------



## Thanatos

DrinksWithEvil said:


> Best rb of the psst decade Is Tomlinson no doubt



Debatable. If Priest didn't have chronic neck injuries than I would go with him. It's probably AP though.

@shimazu- I totally fucked up on the rams-Seattle playoff birth a few years ago. My bad homeboy.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

entheo said:


> lol @ Wyld, dude I completely understand the dynamic of my team.


Ok



> Youve gotta be retarded to not understand that we run the ball to eat clock and because *our receivers aren't playing up to par*.



Smith's YPC this year is 6.28, his career YPC is 6.53.

"Jesus you're dumb."

In comparison, Philip Rivers YPC this year is 8.56 after a career low (since becoming the full time starting QB) of 6.84 last season.  SD and KC's roster of WR and TE are comparible so what is the difference?  Stats do not lie.  Please stop making excuses for your average QB.



> even when Bowe was balling.


He was "balling" because even the average QBs before Smith could throw the ball down the field.  His #1 receiver is Charles which speaks volumes.


----------



## Kenickie

i really like wyld, might invite him over for a bourbon one day, steelers fan be damned


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

jesus rivers had his seventh kid....5 girls and two boys....phewww


----------



## Wyld 4 X

DrinksWithEvil said:


> jesus rivers had his seventh kid....5 girls and two boys....phewww



Is he LDS?



Kenickie said:


> i really like wyld, might invite him over for a bourbon one day, steelers fan be damned



I'm a fan of the ATL.  One of my sisters lives down the 85/185 around Phenix City, AL so there is a chance I may be in the area at some point.  And Hartsfield is actually one of my fav airports to fly through.


----------



## We are all ONE

Two Words:

Tank Carradine

Puts chills up me spine just thinking about it


----------



## Wyld 4 X

I'm a little surprised many "experts" are picking Buffalo over KC this weekend but there is history there.  And its a lot of pressure to remain undefeated when looking at a big time game against Denver after a bye.  Its a classic trap game for KC at Buffalo.


----------



## GenericMind

Wyld 4 X said:


> I'm a little surprised many "experts" are picking Buffalo over KC this weekend but there is history there.  And its a lot of pressure to remain undefeated when looking at a big time game against Denver after a bye.  Its a classic trap game for KC at Buffalo.



I'm not surprised at all. The Bills are better than their record suggests and the Chiefs are worse than their record suggests. Also, the Bills have been playing tough at home this season and the Chiefs have a terrible record in Buffalo.


----------



## axl blaze

I dunno if I have enough hate left in my system for Pittsburgh VS New England. I mean, I was so emotionally invested in those games between Baltimore and Oakland.... oh wait.... there it is, found it:


----------



## alasdairm

^ you think your steelers will win? with boston's offense struggling and pitt's defence, it's not a foregone conclusion.

reminder that wyld 4 x and i have a bet on the game:









alasdair


----------



## axl blaze

honestly, since I'm a betting man I would be more comfortable with my money on the Pats than Steelers

objectivity is a trait I wish I didn't have, as a sports fan. can really bum you out when you let it take over 

hate. if the Steelers win I am in a good mood for the rest of the week


----------



## alasdairm

yahoo is calling a steelers win their upset of the week. i don't think it's an upset - it's close.

alasdair


----------



## Wyld 4 X

alasdairm said:


> yahoo is calling a steelers win their upset of the week. i don't think it's an upset - it's close.
> 
> alasdair



I'm not confident or comfortable with this.  Brady has been too good against the Steelers over the last decade.  If it was at Pitt, I'd buy into it but they are coming off a poor performance on the west coast and have to play in the late afternoon game against a rowdy crowd pumped up after the Sox's title win.  The X factor is how the Patsies' receivers play and can Bell put forth a solid effort running effort if the Steelers D doesnt allow for big plays.  I envision NE playing well at home with an emotional boost of confidence thanks to the Sox.

Right now, I'm numb about this game.  I will probably rally before game time to get invested in it but all I'm thinking about is that 2-5 record....


----------



## China Rider

i read that the rams couldn't score TDs in the RZ vs seattle

didn't take long to wish bradford was still able to walk, kid was money in the RZ for the first time in his career

i feel asleep moments before kick off and woke up like 15 minutes after game ended

dealt with it, moved on, inching closer to next season


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

lulz at the walk off safety.


----------



## 23536

I'm pretty sick of this constant complaining about bullying in America.  Now we have an offensive tackle deserting his team because of bullying.  A MOTHERFUCKING 320 POUND GORILLA OF A HUMAN BEING!!!  We are doomed.  This once-mighty nation is doomed.

He should be cut.  YOU NE3VER DESERT YOUR BROTHERS! Cut him, and don't pay him another penny.


----------



## axl blaze

I also hate how American media has sensationalized bullying. it's such bullshit! every young man, no matter how bad a mamma-jamma got bullied on when he was a little boy. it's how vicious little boys operate - and it's how said young man takes a personal stand against bullies and their targeting that truly makes that young man transform into a man. I was a big kid, but I remember standing up for like my brother, and it still is one of my most proud accomplishments ever. it taught me how to stand up and not take shit from lesser people


----------



## MikeOekiM

23536 said:


> I'm pretty sick of this constant complaining about bullying in America.  Now we have an offensive tackle deserting his team because of bullying.  A MOTHERFUCKING 320 POUND GORILLA OF A HUMAN BEING!!!  We are doomed.  This once-mighty nation is doomed.
> 
> He should be cut.  YOU NE3VER DESERT YOUR BROTHERS! Cut him, and don't pay him another penny.



while jonathan martin shouldnt have ditched the team, if they didnt treat him like shit maybe he would have actually given a fuck about his "brothers". the dolphins locker room is a bunch of highschoolers. what a shitty team on and off the field.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

3 said:


> lulz at the walk off safety.



Oh the mighty Bungles.

Should have known Dalton was going to lay an egg after being named AFC offensive player of the week.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Fuck the phins, they are SD wildcard competition. 3afc w teams going to the play off


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

MikeOekiM said:


> while jonathan martin shouldnt have ditched the team, if they didnt treat him like shit maybe he would have actually given a fuck about his "brothers". the dolphins locker room is a bunch of highschoolers. what a shitty team on and off the field.




The national media has exaggerated the story. Martin was not specifically picked on, he just happened to be the last guy to sit down, and whoever that happened to be was going to have that joke pulled on them. There was no way of knowing he would take it so personally. 


Anyways, I agree with Axl and 23536 about bullying. It sucks, but it is a natural, normal thing. Parents need to start teaching their own kids to respond to it, rather than expecting the world to conform to their standards.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

I've been called a skinny midget spam fucker forever, haters Gona hate.


----------



## Care

talked to some bengals fans recently who were waaay too high on their team after that win vs the jets.

This loss ought to bring them back down to earth.


----------



## Care

Random thought of the day.

I think 10 yards is too harsh for a holding call, 5 yards would be more appropriate.


----------



## 23536

Care said:


> Random thought of the day.
> 
> I think 10 yards is too harsh for a holding call, 5 yards would be more appropriate.



Absolutely.  A holding penalty is a drive killer, and they could probably call it on every play if they looked hard enough.


----------



## Marijuanster

If they were going to downgrade it to 5yds they would have to throw in a loss of down since holds are o linemen stealing sacks from d linemen.


----------



## China Rider

Care said:


> Random thought of the day.
> 
> I think 10 yards is too harsh for a holding call, 5 yards would be more appropriate.



because the reward for getting away with a hold is usually game changing

gotta instill a little fear in the risk

but i say just get rid of the holding flag entirely  
just no blocks in the back, tripping, tackling or face masking

they'll adjust


----------



## axl blaze

Care said:


> talked to some bengals fans recently who were waaay too high on their team after that win vs the jets.
> 
> This loss ought to bring them back down to earth.



I always enjoyed bullshitting about sports with your Califagnia self, Care, because despite being a homer like us all, you have a nice objective streak about the game in that wheat grass-addled brain of yours 

but enough of my lexical e-hand-jobbing... my point is that I'm so very happy a fellow self-aware NFL fan has taken note of HOW FUCKING INSUFFERABLE Cinci Bengals fans are! OMFG! living in smack-dab in the Middle of Ohio (C-Bus) it truly is a war-zone for AFC North football fans - as Cinci and Cleve-o are essentially equidistant from one another - and Pittsburgh ain't much further (plus Steelers fans are EVERYWHERE, I've noticed)

as I've said earlier here, I got mad respect for Cleveland Browns fans, and they should be Pittsburgh's most bitterest rival. however, Browns fans are die-hard and support their team through epic heartbreaks. however Bengals fans have NO CLASS!

all Bengals fans do is stalk other AFC North fans on tOSU's campus, in groups of course, and shout and shout "WHO DEY? WHO DEY?"

it's like damn... shut the fuck up. I've never seen a Steelers fan get rowdy and all up in the faces of Cincinnasti fans. same goes for Browns fans... 

FUCK CINCINNASTI


----------



## China Rider

considering how the bengals were practically the 90's version of '13 jags

i can never hate on cincy, until they win an AFC championship or make playoffs 3 consecutive years

than let the hate flow, unless they're able to remain likable
which is possible
coach lewis great example of overcoming the bullshit

feel like he's on his 4th life

i like aj green and giovanni bernard, dalton reminds me too much of mike mcquery and seems like a dumbass humorless stiff, i'd have no problem joining his hate parade one day

can't name anyone of their defense, but they are putting together a damn good year for 2nd straight year


----------



## axl blaze

^ even though I fucking despise the "Bungles" (as we so passionately call the team 'round these parts ) I do have mad respect for their defense:

it all starts at the top with DC Mike Zimmer, very classy man and he possesses a finely tuned defensive mind. without Zimmer dictating their defense, the Bungles would be assault & battery victims in every AFC North inter-conference game...

perhaps one of my favorite defensive players in the NFL today is Cinci's very own Geno Atkins. holy hot damn, can that big boy play nose-guard!! Atkins is one of the most impressive D-Lineman in the game today, and his ability to shrug off O-Line Double Teams like a pestering beggar harassing to you while your strolling in Cincinnati's Over the Rhine neighborhood (most ghetto hood evar) - means that Geno could play D-Line in ANY decade of pro-football. he is and old-school bad ass, as much as I hate myself for praising a Bungle...

also Pac-Man Jones has had some impressive defensive plays as their CB. you just don't know what you're going to get outta that crazy mo'fucka - one year he gets burned on the reg, but then some years like this he is most ball hawking ball hawk in the game


----------



## China Rider

axl blaze said:


> also Pac-Man Jones has had some impressive defensive plays as their CB. *you just don't know what you're going to get outta that crazy mo'fucka* - one year he gets burned on the reg, but then some years like this he is most ball hawking ball hawk in the game



dat fukn challenge u think he real?

*NSFW*:


----------



## shimazu

The Bengals were always my favorite AFC team 

I tried to get alasdair to bet on their pats game but he tactically ignored it knowing what was about to happen

sucks about Atkins though, he's one of the best dlineman in the league


----------



## We are all ONE

this could be the shittiest sunday schedule in NFL history


----------



## 23536

Finally I get to see a Chiefs game!


----------



## 23536

China Rider said:


> but i say just get rid of the holding flag entirely
> just no blocks in the back, tripping, tackling or face masking
> 
> they'll adjust



No that's crazy.  O linemen would just tackle the pass rushers.

Although you can technically already tackle them by taking out their knees and then sitting on them.  This is easier if you start passing plays in 3-point stances, instead of standing up.  A 3-point stance for every play also disguises whether a play is a run or pass before the snap.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Lol these announcers Lready all over rg3 nutsack


----------



## Care

We are all ONE said:


> this could be the shittiest sunday schedule in NFL history



Well yea.... its the niners bye week!


----------



## Care

I think I've mentioned this before but jeff tuel went to the same highschool as me. If he can somehow end Kansas City's undefeated streak today that would be amazing.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

23536 said:


> Finally I get to see a Chiefs game!



And its a good game so far.


----------



## 23536

There's some shocking and incomprehensible stuff here:

http://www.miamiherald.com/2013/11/03/3729152_incognito-dolphins-push-back-against.html

Apparently the Dolphins' rookies and second year players are completely broke because they're being forced to pay for the nightlives of the veterans.


----------



## MikeOekiM

wow bills at 1 yard line about to go up 17-3 and tuel tosses right to chiefs defender and 99 yard td. tie game


----------



## ArCi

Why do the Chiefs get to play against a shitty QB every single week?


----------



## axl blaze

I'm really digging this Chiefs VS Bills game... I love defensive play and that pic 6 was RIGHTEOUS! honestly, I'm kinda turning into a Kansas City Chiefs fan this year...

but I am PUMPED for this Steelers VS Patriots game - you with me, Wyld, my brother? speaking of brothers, my twin bro and I are planning on hitting up this glorious Steelers bar right down the street from my house. I swear it's the best Steelers bar in the history of mankind. I've got a vintage Heath Miller jersey and the owner runs around and throw beers at whichever patron is wearing the same jersey as the person on the field who just scored a touchdown!

Wyld will know when I say this - but I really don't think fans of other NFL teams truly understand just HOW MANY Pittsburgh Steelers bars are scattered across the Nation, er the GLOBE. have you ever seen a NE Patriots bar outside New England? hell no, the USA despises those chowder heads. the Pittsburgh Steelers are America's Team, and why don't you do a quick Google search for the Steelers bar nearest you, so you can enjoy this 4 o'clock game in _style_, daddy-o?

thinking about this game seriously - both Tom Brady and Big Ben have had career days against one another. Big Ben's O-Line is atrocious and he has no time to get rid of the ball. Tom Brady's wide receivers are horrendous and they can't seem to get open down the field. something has got to give! 

*HERE WE GO, STEELERS, HERE WE GO!*


----------



## Care

Chiefs are the biggest paper champions ever. Also leslie frazier is an awful coach and ahould be fired immidiately, rooney rule be damned.


----------



## axl blaze

I dunno man I'm buying the Chiefs. their RB Charles can shred a defense. I've never been an Alex Smith fan but he DOES NOT turn the ball over. and that defense is far and away the best D in the NFL - they are monstrous!


----------



## 23536

AFC east wild card race is now officially a clusterfuck.


----------



## axl blaze

HAHAHA TROY POLAMALU JUST STUFFED NEW ENGLAND ON 4th AND GOALL WWOOOOOo


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

I'm so fucking furious, give the fucking ball to Mathews at the 1 yard line.. Fuck you whisenhunt


----------



## Kenickie

this sunday is shitty


----------



## Care

Id be saying that to if my team lost to the fuckin jets LMAO

Anyone watching this Tb @ SEA game? This would be like the biggest upset ever if TB pulled it off, its 21-0 now.... im lovin it.


----------



## Care

axl blaze said:


> I dunno man I'm buying the Chiefs. their RB Charles can shred a defense. I've never been an Alex Smith fan but he DOES NOT turn the ball over. and that defense is far and away the best D in the NFL - they are monstrous!



Their D is legit, but I wonder what they will look like vs a good offense (they havent faced one this year).

I'm all too familiar with Smith, and while I like him and want to see him do well, he isnt a come from behind type of QB. We'll see how the chiefs look vs better teams later in the year when they face the chargers/broncos/colts.


----------



## shimazu

wtf Nick Foles grow a pair and play like this when it matters you Remember the Titans Sunshine looking FUCKHEAD


----------



## Kenickie

Care said:


> Id be saying that to if my team lost to the fuckin jets LMAO



don't worry, on one of these any given sundays your team will manage to fuck up a bye week too


----------



## Methox23

Hopefully this will mean the end of Vick


----------



## alasdairm

axl blaze said:


> I'm really digging this Chiefs VS Bills game... I love defensive play and that pic 6 was RIGHTEOUS! honestly, I'm kinda turning into a Kansas City Chiefs fan this year...
> 
> but I am PUMPED for this Steelers VS Patriots game - you with me, Wyld, my brother? speaking of brothers, my twin bro and I are planning on hitting up this glorious Steelers bar right down the street from my house. I swear it's the best Steelers bar in the history of mankind. I've got a vintage Heath Miller jersey and the owner runs around and throw beers at whichever patron is wearing the same jersey as the person on the field who just scored a touchdown!
> 
> Wyld will know when I say this - but I really don't think fans of other NFL teams truly understand just HOW MANY Pittsburgh Steelers bars are scattered across the Nation, er the GLOBE. have you ever seen a NE Patriots bar outside New England? hell no, the USA despises those chowder heads. the Pittsburgh Steelers are America's Team, and why don't you do a quick Google search for the Steelers bar nearest you, so you can enjoy this 4 o'clock game in _style_, daddy-o?
> 
> thinking about this game seriously - both Tom Brady and Big Ben have had career days against one another. Big Ben's O-Line is atrocious and he has no time to get rid of the ball. Tom Brady's wide receivers are horrendous and they can't seem to get open down the field. something has got to give!
> 
> *HERE WE GO, STEELERS, HERE WE GO!*


lol. ok.


axl blaze said:


> HAHAHA TROY POLAMALU JUST STUFFED NEW ENGLAND ON 4th AND GOALL WWOOOOOo


lol. ok.

alasdair


----------



## alasdairm

axl, mike, wylde, you guys are big steelers fans. a trivia question for you.

on what date did the steelers give up the most points and yards in franchise history and who was their opponent?

alasdair


----------



## alasdairm

610 yards. pretty good, eh?

alasdair


----------



## Wyld 4 X

Who didnt start Nick Foles this week?  D'ohhhhhh


----------



## axl blaze

congrats, Chowdah Head

this Steelers team is horrible. I hate to see Big Ben playing so well while his team just falls apart right around him. their offensive line is has been the worst in their class for the past decade, I know injuries are the excuse, but I can only bear with that for so long. how are Pittsburgh's cornerbacks so awful when they have such high-caliber safeties in Ryan Clark and Troy Polamalu? CB Ike Taylor is overrated and even worst, he is a douche bag IRL. don't get me started on the other CB Willie Gay - he is a JOKE

ever since cornerbacks DeShea Townsend and Bryant McFadden left the team in 2008 and 2010 respectively, CBs Taylor and Gay get BURNED on the REGULAR


----------



## axl blaze

Macho Man Browns fan - LOL!!


----------



## neversickanymore

alasdairm said:


> 610 yards. pretty good, eh?
> 
> alasdair


 *its the 2013 stealers* alas.8)


----------



## Care

nice avitar wyld


----------



## Care

Richie Ingognito is a grade-a douchebag and deserves whatever he gets over this whole bullying thing. I saw some little report on how much of a changed man he was this season with the dolphins after leaving the rams and i was rolling my eyes the whole time.


----------



## alasdairm

Care said:


> nice avitar wyld


too bad it's not the one we agreed on. welshed on the bet...



alasdair


----------



## 23536

Care said:


> Richie Ingognito is a grade-a douchebag and deserves whatever he gets over this whole bullying thing. I saw some little report on how much of a changed man he was this season with the dolphins after leaving the rams and i was rolling my eyes the whole time.



You can't believe everything you read. THIS IS FOOTBALL!  People who don't toughen up cannot play this game.  How do you know that Incognito wasn't simply trying to help Martin mature into a gladiator instead of a gladiolus?

Plus, a lot of the stuff strains credulity.  Multiple rookies being forced to give up hundreds of thousands of dollars?  It sounds trumped up.



> As iron sharpens iron,
> so one person sharpens another.


----------



## alasdairm

i'd like to remind everybody that wyld agreed to a bet on the steelers pats game yesterday. here's the post:





alasdairm said:


> ^ want to do an avatar bet the week of nov. 3rd?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alasdair


well, everybody knows what happened. i am disappointed to report that wyld's welshed on the bet, he's done a 'yanker' and has used a different avatar than the agreed avatar - one that shits on the spirit of the bet and mocks the patriots.

i get that the steelers are now bottom of their division and just endured the worst ass-kicking in franchise history at the hands of the patriots. welshing on the bet might make you feel like you really stuck it to me and that you get some small victory from the drubbing.

to me, it just shows that you have no class and no integrity.

mikeoekim made good on his bet.
there is no doubt in my mind that axl blaze would have made good on the bet (if he had had the balls to make it  )

not butthurt. just disappointed.



alasdair


----------



## Wyld 4 X




----------



## shimazu

alasdairm said:


> i'd like to remind everybody that wyld agreed to a bet on the steelers pats game yesterday. here's the post:well, everybody knows what happened. i am disappointed to report that wyld's welshed on the bet, he's done a 'yanker' and has used a different avatar than the agreed avatar - one that shits on the spirit of the bet and mocks the patriots.
> 
> i get that the steelers are now bottom of their division and just endured the worst ass-kicking in franchise history at the hands of the patriots. welshing on the bet might make you feel like you really stuck it to me and that you get some small victory from the drubbing.
> 
> to me, it just shows that you have no class and no integrity.
> 
> mikeoekim made good on his bet.
> there is no doubt in my mind that axl blaze would have made good on the bet (if he had had the balls to make it  )
> 
> not butthurt. just disappointed.
> 
> 
> 
> alasdair





shimazu said:


> alasdair since youre so sure the Patriots are going to win every game within fixing distance this year, they play the Bengals on Oct 6th and I would bet on regular season NFL games



lol

tactically IGNORED

sorry guys, can't make people agree to lame ass bets to begin with. Would have been sweet though, bengals have a real sick logo


----------



## Care

23536 said:


> You can't believe everything you read. THIS IS FOOTBALL!  People who don't toughen up cannot play this game.  How do you know that Incognito wasn't simply trying to help Martin mature into a gladiator instead of a gladiolus?
> 
> Plus, a lot of the stuff strains credulity.  Multiple rookies being forced to give up hundreds of thousands of dollars?  It sounds trumped up.



Because its Richie Incognito...... are you familiar with him before he was a Dolphin? Glad Martin had the balls to stand up to him.



alasdairm said:


> too bad it's not the one we agreed on. welshed on the bet...
> 
> 
> 
> alasdair



Y so srs?


----------



## alasdairm

Care said:


> Y so srs?


because i think, when somebody says that they'll do something, they should do it. even if it is just something silly like wearing an opponents colours for a week, like they agreed.

something about class, integrity and, just being a man. the actual case is silly. it's the principle.

alasdair


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

I can't believe the chargers choked on the 1 yard line, should of ran Mathews up the middle instead, so pissed


----------



## axl blaze

^ yeah, usually I'm the biggest Ken Whisenhut fan around, but he systematically lost that game for San Diego on those play calls


----------



## alasdairm

DrinksWithEvil said:


> I can't believe the chargers choked on the 1 yard line, should of ran Mathews up the middle instead, so pissed


never mind. your team and genericmind's team will excel in the superbowl for what should have happened not what actually happened.



alasdair


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

we could be 7-1 right but a few mistakes make us 4-4...no worries we will sweep KC and Denver. I just don't understand Matthews had back to back 100 yd rushing games and we couldn't even get in the endzone with 6 inches to go...so ya lets throw floaters over gates...and woodhead touched that pylon!


----------



## 23536

Care said:


> Because its Richie Incognito...... are you familiar with him before he was a Dolphin? Glad Martin had the balls to stand up to him.



Absolutely I had heard of him. He's long been a badass, and now he's fashioned himself into a leader.  It's not his fault the world is going soft.

He was doing nothing but trying to toughen Martin up.  If he hadn't said "half nigger" I doubt this story would've even gained so much traction.  

How did Martin stand up to him?


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Richie is a stupid fat hick who is racist and probably wishes he was black


----------



## Care

23536 said:


> Absolutely I had heard of him. He's long been a badass, and now he's fashioned himself into a leader.  It's not his fault the world is going soft.
> 
> He was doing nothing but trying to toughen Martin up.  If he hadn't said "half nigger" I doubt this story would've even gained so much traction.
> 
> How did Martin stand up to him?



wow....


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

I know he is talking about Richie like he is richies brother or something...

a leader doesn't call a teammate a half nigg3r or anything negative tbh...and its sad that the dolphins have a racist "leader"


----------



## Care

> "Hey, wassup, you half n----- piece of s---. I saw you on Twitter, you been training 10 weeks. [I want to] s--- in your f---ing mouth. [I'm going to] slap your f---ing mouth. [I'm going to] slap your real mother across the face [laughter]. F--- you, you're still a rookie. I'll kill you."





> Last week, Martin apparently was put off when he sat down at the lunch table and the other players got up to leave. Then it was reported that Incognito had previously pressured Martin into contributing $15,000 for a player trip to Las Vegas that Martin elected not to attend.



All of this after a full year of being on the team.... Yea, he's a real "badass". A little rookie hazing is fine, but this kind of stuff is on a whole different level.

You gotta be  a special type of blind homer to think that type of stuff is okay.





lol


----------



## 23536

What would you do if you were stuck in a foxhole with a guy who was a great marksman but was afraid to shoot his rifle?  It's the same principle.  After Jake Long left the team, Martin was lined up at left tackle next to Incognito.  Incognito is the elder player, and a pro-bowler, so Martin's maturation is his responsibility.

The cafeteria incident was probably after Martin had decided to snitch.

Has nobody here ever played organized football?  You can't take that voicemail at face value.  It occurs within a context, in this case the desensitization of an overly delicate personality.


----------



## Care

Over the past 2 weeks the 49ers have activated injured players DE Quinton Dial, DE Tank Carradine, CB Eric Wright LB Aldon Smith and WR Mario Manningham

Hopefully Crabtree comes back soon too!

Things are looking up.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Thank god dolphins said riches will never play for them again


----------



## Care

Mike Tomlin is PISSED!

[video]http://www.nfl.com/videos/pittsburgh-steelers/0ap2000000275981/Mike-Tomlin-postgame-press-conference[/video]

Shitty year for the Steelers, but I have faith Tomlin will right the ship, dude is a great coach. I dont think the steelers will be down for long.


----------



## One Thousand Words

As long as the players will still die for their coach I am never a fan of making him the scapegoat.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

Care said:


> Mike Tomlin is PISSED!
> 
> [video]http://www.nfl.com/videos/pittsburgh-steelers/0ap2000000275981/Mike-Tomlin-postgame-press-conference[/video]
> 
> Shitty year for the Steelers, but I have faith Tomlin will right the ship, dude is a great coach. I dont think the steelers will be down for long.




Good thing the Rooneys are patient and these bad seasons do not come along often.


----------



## alasdairm

Care said:


> I dont think the steelers will be down for long.


of course. i understand they're currently "rebuilding". so they'll be done with that in a week or two...

i watched the first half of mnf last night then had to go do something else. i just assumed houston won. good comeback by indy. looks like houston needs a new kicker. tough to watch.

alasdair


----------



## MikeOekiM

wonder how long rodgers will be out. looks like it will be at least multiple weeks


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

I'm passed because he's not there to pass to my ff receiver nelson


----------



## China Rider

> "Hey, wassup, you half n----- piece of s---. I saw you on Twitter, you been training 10 weeks. [I want to] s--- in your f---ing mouth. [I'm going to] slap your f---ing mouth. [I'm going to] slap your real mother across the face [laughter]. F--- you, you're still a rookie. I'll kill you."


the kind of things only friends can say to each other and not worry about being offensive

it doesn't work with a co-worker, stranger, friend of a  friend, parent, neighbor, etc

no man would waste that kind of energy on someone they actually hated

but, incognito has had horrible reputation since he entered the league
probably cause of mostly false interpretations


----------



## neversickanymore

Given how things happened this week I had a feeling GB was going to loose. it was so strong that I didn't even watch the first half.. and I haven't missed a half in years.. with the loss of rogers and despite all Ron wolfs obvious geniouse in recruitment and player staffing.. i and all of packer nation, haven't a clue as far as EVER having a decent or even acceptable back up QB.. I mean  really for years we have been able to almost shrug off injuries that would have annihilated other teams at so many positions and this glaring weakness has been obvious to every person in these parts for years.. yeah and we cut two quarterbacks that would have won us that game and given us a chance at the season... one for league min..   such is the NFL.  FUCK

EDIT: fuck this week


----------



## Care

neversickanymore said:


> Given how things happened this week I had a feeling GB was going to loose. it was so strong that I didn't even watch the first half.. and I haven't missed a half in years.. with the loss of rogers and despite all Ron wolfs obvious geniouse in recruitment and player staffing.. i and all of packer nation, haven't a clue as far as EVER having a decent or even acceptable back up QB.. I mean  really for years we have been able to almost shrug off injuries that would have annihilated other teams at so many positions and this glaring weakness has been obvious to every person in these parts for years.. yeah and we cut two quarterbacks that would have won us that game and given us a chance at the season... one for league min..   such is the NFL.  FUCK
> 
> EDIT: fuck this week



Looked like a collarbone fracture to me, non throwing shoulder thankfully, but still a significant injury.

If rodgers misses substantial time the packers are not making the playoffs, he is the only reason they are any good. Especially with all your other injuries. Its funny, on the drive Rodgers got hurt Gruden was commenting on how brutal a season the packers were having injury wise.... JINX.

I hear Matt Flynn is available!


----------



## Methox23

Looks like his collarbone


----------



## Care

alasdairm said:


> because i think, when somebody says that they'll do something, they should do it. even if it is just something silly like wearing an opponents colours for a week, like they agreed.
> 
> something about class, integrity and, just being a man. the actual case is silly. it's the principle.
> 
> alasdair



Well he wearing pats colors.... he just modified it to thow a little jab in there to piss you off, rather effectively it seems


----------



## neversickanymore

Care said:


> I hear Matt Flynn is available!


That shit made me laugh..   

yeah rodgers is something else especially the way he played last week.. not just saying this a rodgers fan or a packer fan but I think he threw the ball as well last week as I have ever seen anyone throw it.. shit though injuries are part of the game and we are racked to the gills with them right now.. and your right I think it may become real clear how much rodgers means to this team.. yeah I dont even know where to start the list.. wow yeah we are banged the fuck up8( .. sucks, but you know who I have been most impressed with this season is our defense.. kinda surprised how the bear O line took it to us.. oh well.. it will be what it will be.. from the looks of rodgers on the sideline I dont think there is any way its a collarbone fracture.. since thats where he got hurt though.. as I said I wasn't watching yet.. I hope its that collarbone dislocation.. if you feel right along your collarbone their is that groove kinda above the peck and you can dislocate that.. I did it one one side playing hockey.. but it hurts like you broke something and would take someone out of a game easy.. crazy thing is that it goes from pretty severe pain to nada worry in the world in a few days allot of the time. cant remember why that is at the moment.. so at least for now Im going to pretend its just that and keep that sliver of hope alive for that much longer.. shit though Gb  has been good and at least descent for so long I really cant even remember when we really sucked bad.. could very well get a reminder right now.. FUCK.


----------



## We are all ONE

Care said:


> Over the past 2 weeks the 49ers have activated injured players DE Quinton Dial, DE Tank Carradine, CB Eric Wright LB Aldon Smith and WR Mario Manningham
> 
> Hopefully Crabtree comes back soon too!
> 
> Things are looking up.



So glad we waived Nnamdi Asomugha, he was by far the weakest link our defense has had in the last 3 years
Tank could very well be the missing link that takes our D from top 5 to very very scary, dude is a beast

I have to say though...glad we are coming off a bye and playing at home this week. Can't look past Carolina - their D is legit


----------



## shimazu

Nnamdi is possibly the biggest free agent bust in recent memory

I just want to see Bryce Brown score a touchdown this year ffs, I bet he'll have that 1,000 yard year later in his career after he leaves Philly and goes to a team like Washington who just crank out 1k rushers because its more about scheme and knowing your role than anything.

6 ft 220 runs a 4.38 40 time

too jacked not to have some kind of success, just has to be more patient.


----------



## alasdairm

Care said:


> he just modified it to thow a little jab in there to piss you off


i.e. welshed.

whatever. i'm over it and his lame childishness is on display to everyone.

alasdair


----------



## Wyld 4 X

Care said:


> I hear Matt Flynn is available!


I think Gruden mentioned this too.


----------



## 23536

I just heard Trick Daddy's take on this Incognito business and he pretty much exactly agrees with me that it's ridiculous for 6'5" 320 pound NFL player to run to the media and cry about bullying. 

If high-ranking members of the African American community are seeing through the bullshit, why is ESPN continuing to drum up the big-bad-bully pity parade?  This is a witch hunt, plain and simple, and the Dolphins are stooges for succumbing to the pressure.


----------



## We are all ONE

The biggest bully in my HS was about 5'6 160
your argument is invalid


----------



## neversickanymore

^ what was he armed.


----------



## GenericMind

23536 said:


> Trick Daddy





> high-ranking members of the African American community



lol


----------



## ArCi

lol indeed.

That might be one of the most unintentional funny things I have ever read

Dude is so washed up he's trying to salvage any media attention he can get

Now we need to just sit still and wait for an expert opinion from Coolio


----------



## Wyld 4 X

23536 said:


> I just heard *Trick Daddy*'s take on this Incognito business and he pretty much exactly agrees with me that it's ridiculous for 6'5" 320 pound NFL player to run to the media and cry about bullying.
> 
> If *high-ranking members of the African American community* are seeing through the bullshit, why is ESPN continuing to drum up the big-bad-bully pity parade?  This is a witch hunt, plain and simple, and the Dolphins are stooges for succumbing to the pressure.



First, irony.

Why is it ridiculous?  Just because a man is 6'5" 320lbs doesnt mean he has no vulnerabilities.  Of course the media is going to exploit this story for all it is worth but let's not forget that Incognito is not at all innocent.  He has been trouble in both college and the NFL and Miami knew this so I'm sure there was a risk/reward tactic at play here.  Let's just not be so quick to condemn a kid for being honest.  He is not some greek god that is invulnerable as we may idolize them to be.  However, there are millions of kids asking questions about this so it needs to be dealt with in the right way.  And poo pooing on the victim is not the right way.


----------



## We are all ONE

Dear Care,

http://www.49ers.com/news/article-2...Practice/d8e5368a-40ad-4421-8b25-0927d0220e91

Yours Truly,

WAAO


----------



## alasdairm

^ i didn't know you were a 49ers fan. how did that happen?

the commish of our ff league (who is the biggest shit-talker in the league) wasted a draft pick on crabtree. i wonder if he's been sitting on his bench these whole 9 weeks...



alasdair


----------



## Care

Wow, I cant believe that, I hope he doesn't aggravate the injury...... that was really fast.

If he returns to his 2012 form, watch out, the 49ers will be downright scary.


----------



## We are all ONE

alasdairm said:


> ^ i didn't know you were a 49ers fan. how did that happen?
> 
> the commish of our ff league (who is the biggest shit-talker in the league) wasted a draft pick on crabtree. i wonder if he's been sitting on his bench these whole 9 weeks...
> 
> 
> 
> alasdair



Born and raised in the bay area
We actually discussed this way back when you were living in tahoe teaching folks to ski and playing with your computer
 don't make me pull out my Roger Craig jersey



Care said:


> Wow, I cant believe that, I hope he doesn't aggravate the injury...... that was really fast.
> 
> If he returns to his 2012 form, watch out, the 49ers will be downright scary.



He is a young athletic dude, I think he will be alright
and yes, we are getting very very scary


----------



## 23536

Arci said:


> lol indeed.
> 
> That might be one of the most unintentional funny things I have ever read
> 
> Dude is so washed up he's trying to salvage any media attention he can get
> 
> Now we need to just sit still and wait for an expert opinion from Coolio



Trick Daddy's the mayor of the 305, I'll have you know.  He may not be as austere as Obama, but he's definitely on the black Mount Rushmore.

Coolio's on the mountain too.


----------



## ArCi

Please don't tell me that is Norris Cole in your avatar


----------



## MikeOekiM

lol


----------



## Wyld 4 X

Care said:


> Wow, I cant believe that, I hope he doesn't aggravate the injury...... that was really fast.
> 
> If he returns to his 2012 form, watch out, the 49ers will be downright scary.



And maybe I can finally get some good points out of Boldin in FF.


----------



## 23536

Arci said:


> Please don't tell me that is Norris Cole in your avatar



The man!


----------



## We are all ONE

Wyld 4 X said:


> And maybe I can finally get some good points out of Boldin in FF.



There is a reason boldin had  4 Regular season TD's last year and 3 the year prior...and not just because flacco


----------



## One Thousand Words

Arci said:


> lol indeed.
> 
> That might be one of the most unintentional funny things I have ever read
> 
> Dude is so washed up he's trying to salvage any media attention he can get
> 
> Now we need to just sit still and wait for an expert opinion from Coolio



I heard Ja Rule was available for comment.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Have you seen the tmz video of Richie, guy is douchebag


----------



## Tommyboy

I really wonder what the context was that he said it in.  I really can't imagine him actually being serious, but then again I would think that Martin wouldn't have gone public about this if it was a joke.

Antrel Rolle said that it was Martins fault as much as it was Incognitos, and I agree since I feel like Martin didn't let him know how he felt about it, so Incognito may have thought that his harsh joking was OK with him.  Let's face it, the stuff he said was stuff that someone would say to someone that they actually wanted to fight right then, or as a joke.  There isn't much in between as I see it, as I think that the other players would have told him to chill out if the context was serious.


----------



## alasdairm

We are all ONE said:


> Born and raised in the bay area
> We actually discussed this way back when you were living in tahoe teaching folks to ski and playing with your computer


this rings a bell. sorry i forgot.


We are all ONE said:


> He is a young athletic dude, I think he will be alright
> and yes, we are getting very very scary


now that st. louis look as bad as they are, we can focus on sf vs. seattle. gonna get interesting.

alasdair


----------



## Care

We are all ONE said:


> There is a reason boldin had  4 Regular season TD's last year and 3 the year prior...and not just because flacco



Boldin has been legit, considering he and VD are the only players worth covering on our offense.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

We are all ONE said:


> There is a reason boldin had  4 Regular season TD's last year and 3 the year prior...and not just because flacco



I'm not looking for Calvin Johnson points, just something more than I've been getting.  Besides, he was about the best available at the time in our draft.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Is Jacksonville going to get their first win this sunday?


----------



## We are all ONE

I forgive you Ali, if I was anything like I will continue to be you know where...I'd take me for a grain of salt also



Care said:


> Boldin has been legit, considering he and VD are the only players worth covering on our offense.



Boldin has been money, like more than I could have asked for
My point is simply he does not score TD's hence your ff fails
Kaep is still learning...young QB's are not superior in the red zone ( obv or we would have yet another ring )

however, I can't believe there is not a statue of MR. Luck and more talk about him...seriously

edit : also on topic ( well of the media )
this is the best article on the whole bully me this

Ricky Williams


----------



## alasdairm

SarcasticOne said:


> Is Jacksonville going to get their first win this sunday?


tennessee rush d is pretty poor but jax has no run game. ten pass d is pretty good. jake locker is starting to look pretty good and cj2k is hotting up.

i think jax loses again.

alasdair


----------



## 23536

Tommyboy said:


> I really wonder what the context was that he said it in.  I really can't imagine him actually being serious, but then again I would think that Martin wouldn't have gone public about this if it was a joke.



From what I've heard, Richie was reacting to Martin wanting to quit the team in April.  Martin missed two consecutive days of Training Camp for emotional reasons, and Richie was acting within the scope of the Mentor-Mentee relationship he had with Martin.

One can definitely question the efficacy of his pedagogical philosophy.  But this whole scandal, like the kerfuffle with the Rutgers coach, is in my opinion a liberal attempt to colonize the world of sports.  Nobody outside of the Dolphins' locker room knows exactly what happened, but because it evokes the fashionable motifs of Bullying and Race Relations, the media makes it explode.


----------



## Care

23536 said:


> a liberal attempt to colonize the world of sports


yes.... its all a big conspiracy

there are a bunch of liberal boogeymen that made martin come forward so that football players cant be mean to rookies

actually no...... this is exactly what it seems, a new player that was being singled out by a veteran player who thought he could get away with anything and didnt think about how his actions were viewed by others. Youre mad because youre a homer and your team actually has a legit chance at the layoffs this year, and a shitty o-lineman just cost you a halfway decent one because of all this. Its just a juicey media story that is (quite successfuly) making headlines because its an interesting story about the NFL.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

i really think denver will lose this week .....


----------



## 23536

Sun Sentinel reports that according to team sources, the Dolphin coaches told Incognito to make the infamous phone call after Martin skipped OTAs in April:

http://www.sun-sentinel.com/sports/...dolphins-hazing-1106-20131105,0,1628986.story

If true, it's unfair to kick him off the team.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Lol plz stop dude


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Care said:


> yes.... its all a big conspiracy
> 
> there are a bunch of liberal boogeymen that made martin come forward so that football players cant be mean to rookies
> 
> actually no...... this is exactly what it seems, a new player that was being singled out by a veteran player who thought he could get away with anything and didnt think about how his actions were viewed by others. Youre mad because youre a homer and your team actually has a legit chance at the layoffs this year, and a shitty o-lineman just cost you a halfway decent one because of all this. Its just a juicey media story that is (quite successfuly) making headlines because its an interesting story about the NFL.




No. 


Pretty much every Dolphin that has come forward besides Martin has plainly stated that this entire story is overblown bullshit. 

Incognito was let go because management didn't want to deal with the shit storm over the coming month. Only an organization as deeply inept as the Miami Dolphins would let a player go before all the facts are out. 


And Incognito played terribly this year, anyways. Martin was worse, but Incognito was pretty bad.


----------



## We are all ONE

alasdairm said:


> now that st. louis look as bad as they are, we can focus on sf vs. seattle. gonna get interesting.
> 
> alasdair



I think the game is played.....1 Week?:






for


----------



## Lysis

Go niners.


----------



## 23536

DrinksWithEvil said:


> Lol plz stop dude



Son, we live in a world that has lines, and those lines have to be guarded by men with helmets. Who's gonna do it? You? You, DrinksWithEvil? Richie has a greater responsibility than you could possibly fathom. You weep for Martin, and you curse the Dolphins. You have that luxury. You have the luxury of not knowing what Richie knows. That Martin's departure, while tragic, probably saved drives. And Richie's existence, while grotesque and incomprehensible to you, saves drives. You don't want the truth because deep down in places you don't talk about at parties, you want Richie on that line, YOU NEED RICHIE ON THAT LINE! I have neither the time nor the inclination to explain myself to a man who rises and sleeps under the blanket of the very protection that Richie provides, and then questions the manner in which Richie provides it. I would rather you just said thank you, and went on your way, Otherwise, I suggest you pick up a helmet and get in a stance.


----------



## Jabberwocky

^^ nuff' said son............



Was incognito there when jake long was a rookie?


----------



## 23536

Jake Long was never a rookie.  Even at birth he was a veteran.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

The guy is a douchebag either way. That video of him at the bar with his shirt off was hilarious. I bet he kills himself


----------



## alasdairm

We are all ONE said:


> I think the game is played.....1 Week?:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for


i'll happily bet on a pats game but they're not scheduled to play sf this season...

more generally speaking, i would be happy to bet you if you come up with something waao because you're a stand-up guy and i know you wouldn't cop out like that pussy bitch liar wyld4x.

alasdair


----------



## We are all ONE

NP , I thought u might put some skin on seattle
Will keep fingers crossed for super bowl and if so, up the ante



Ill also agree on Wyld bitch move, amateur


----------



## Wyld 4 X

DrinksWithEvil said:


> i really think denver will lose this week .....



Coming off a bye and with Fox in the hospital as inspiration?  I dont think so.


----------



## alasdairm

We are all ONE said:


> NP , I thought u might put some skin on seattle
> Will keep fingers crossed for super bowl and if so, up the ante


there you go. care and i almost had the chance to bet big last year but we all know what happened there.

seattle is my stud fantasy defense and, while i've been to many, many more games at the coliseum than the 'stick, i'll be quietly hoping sf wins that game to keep it interesting in the west.

alasdair


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

I'm so sick about hearing about this stupid Miami shut


----------



## 23536

Uncle Luke from 2 Live Crew defends Richie Incognito:

http://blogs.miaminewtimes.com/riptide/2013/11/jonathan_martin_should_have_st.php


----------



## Care

23536 said:


> Son, we live in a world that has lines, and those lines have to be guarded by men with helmets. Who's gonna do it? You? You, DrinksWithEvil? Richie has a greater responsibility than you could possibly fathom. You weep for Martin, and you curse the Dolphins. You have that luxury. You have the luxury of not knowing what Richie knows. That Martin's departure, while tragic, probably saved drives. And Richie's existence, while grotesque and incomprehensible to you, saves drives. You don't want the truth because deep down in places you don't talk about at parties, you want Richie on that line, YOU NEED RICHIE ON THAT LINE! I have neither the time nor the inclination to explain myself to a man who rises and sleeps under the blanket of the very protection that Richie provides, and then questions the manner in which Richie provides it. I would rather you just said thank you, and went on your way, Otherwise, I suggest you pick up a helmet and get in a stance.



Did you order the voicemail?

DID YOU ORDER THE VOICEMAIL?!?!?!?


----------



## China Rider

alasdairm said:


> this rings a bell. sorry i forgot.
> now that st. louis look as bad as they are


i get what you're saying, not quite the WC contender our nation expected


but think st. louis is about where they belong, in learning mode, they've at least got a chance to win every sunday

record looks good considering young guys still adjusting, uninspiring play from vets, among most penalized teams(so fucking untimely), inability to make big play and having franchise QB go down

only a play or 2 away from winning most games they lost....like most teams
niners and cowboys fucked us up, no doubt

if both their first round picks end up being busts, team is in for 8 more years of winter


----------



## shimazu

pfft the irony in this thread has me crackin up

not even going to talk shit on liberal media because he's a cool dude and the raiders just had a terrible game and the eagles sort of ran up the score. Not having to play aaron rodgers is pretty interesting, foles hasnt really put two consecutive good starts together yet and now would be a pretty good time to do it.

but I mean just going down the remaining games

@GB
Was
bye
AZ
Det
@Min
Chi
@Dal

I mean if they can somehow win 5 out of 7 there, and they definitely can if they play like they did last week, that last game against Dallas could be real interesting. But knowing this team, they'll probably lose to AZ, Det, Chi, and Dal and miss the playoffs at 7-9

whats up with cutler is he gonna be out for a while im too lazy to look up anything about the guy. I don't hate him like a lot of people but I guess im glad hes not my teams quarterback at the same time.

and they're 4-1 on the road like win some home games ffs always gotta be outside the box dont you chip


----------



## One Thousand Words

"running up the score" is the battle cry of pussies. How about competing for 4 quarters? You are well paid professionals for fuck sake.


----------



## alasdairm

^ completely agree.

alasdair


----------



## alasdairm

China Rider said:


> i get what you're saying, not quite the WC contender our nation expected
> 
> 
> but think st. louis is about where they belong, in learning mode, they've at least got a chance to win every sunday


that's not saying much. jacksonville also have a chance to win every sunday. 

looks like your 9-7 season is but a beautiful dream now...

alasdair


----------



## China Rider

One Thousand Words said:


> "running up the score" is the battle cry of pussies.


yeah it is and pointing out the irony, within any discussion has to be most pretentious cop out bullshit comment, on same level of people who love to complain yet have never have ideas on the solution  

never get why people get upset over being blown out

i always handled getting blown out much better than losing hard fought games, both personally and the teams i cheer for
because at a certain point you accept defeat, tip your cap, admit to playing like shit, and when the games ovver it much more feels like a relief than a letdown

the worst is playing well, winning for most of the game....we've fuckin got this

only to let it slip away cause of self inflicted mistakes/other team exploting them, or oppenent just goes ape shit and there's nothing you can do to stop them

blowing teams out sucks too, whenever it happens i'm the master at making base running mistakes look natural, when in reality it's because, fuck this is boring, might as well be playing a pudgy bitchin 1 on 1 basketball


----------



## China Rider

alasdairm said:


> looks like your 9-7 season is but a beautiful dream now...
> 
> alasdair


my new dream is a 5-11 season
winning @SF and @sea, knocking them down from a 2 seed to the 3

8th overall draft pick
+
redskins also 5-11, 7th overall draft pick(via RG3 deal)

next year is _always_ going to be better
luckily gophing has never been so exciting and hoops season starts friday, first year with new coach is always interesting


----------



## alasdairm

you did well against your division last year so you still have a chance to make an impact.

as long as zac stacy keeps killing it for my fantasy team, i'll be happy 

alasdair


----------



## Tommyboy

DrinksWithEvil said:


> I'm so sick about hearing about this stupid Miami shut



Yea, it's totally blown out of proportion, and it seems like the players closest to it agree.  Even some of the other black players on the team back Incognito.  



Care said:


> Did you order the voicemail?
> 
> DID YOU ORDER THE VOICEMAIL?!?!?!?



I agree that he took it too far, but now the media is taking it way too far and taking it out of context.  I agree with the interpretations below, and those are from other players in the locker room who know the context better than we do.

DAVIE, Fla. -- Veteran Miami Dolphins players offered overwhelming support for suspended guard Richie Incognito on Wednesday, while also displaying anger toward second-year offensive tackle Jonathan Martin, who left the team last week after claims of harassment and misconduct.

"I think if you have a problem with somebody -- a legitimate problem with somebody -- you should say, 'I have a problem with this,' and stand up and be a man," Dolphins offensive tackle Tyson Clabo said. "I don't think what happened is necessary. I don't know why he's doing this, and the only person who knows why is Jonathan Martin."

Multiple sources confirmed to ESPN on Monday that Incognito used racial epithets and profane language toward Martin on multiple occasions. In a transcript of a voice mail message from April, Incognito referred to Martin as a "half n----- piece of s---," and added, "F--- you, you're still a rookie. I'll kill you."

Representatives for Martin have turned over evidence of harassment to the Dolphins, the NFL and the NFL Players Association.

Some Dolphins players were aware of the contents in the voice mail, but many defended Incognito against claims that he is racist and intended to harm Martin.

"I never thought it was a death threat." Dolphins receiver Brian Hartline said. "I never thought he was actually going to do the things he said. If you can't take validity from one part of the voice mail, how do you take validity from the whole voice mail? You can't pick and choose what parts count and which parts don't count."

Dolphins players described Incognito and Martin as good friends. Quarterback Ryan Tannehill even described Martin as a protégé of Incognito's.

"Richie said, 'Jonathan is like my little brother,'" Tannehill said of a past conversation. "I think that's an accurate depiction. He gave him a hard time. He messed with him. But he was the first one there to have his back in any situation."

Added left tackle Bryant McKinnie, who joined the Dolphins last month: "I thought they were friends. They looked like friends to me. I never seen any tension or anything. I didn't see this coming.

"The only person who got [punished] was Richie. The other guy, that was his option. He had a choice what he wanted to do. Richie didn't really have a choice." [link]


----------



## China Rider

alasdairm said:


> as long as zac stacy keeps killing it for my fantasy team, i'll be happy
> 
> alasdair


knew coaches liked stacy, yet elected to take isiah pead as my last pick instead

probably my last ever pick

this post has more to do with passion of discussing guys lucky to be on bottom of depth chart and not practice squad'd by week 5

and not a fantasy post, i don't want to waste anyone's time


----------



## Care

My last post was an "A Few Good Men" reference.

I agree the whole thing is blown out of proportion, that being said I expect the Miami Dolphins players to play it off like this, because anything else makes them look really bad. Then again, if its true that Martin and Incognito hung out outside of football, then I may have to change my opinion, although I dont see why Martin would try to pull something like this if he knew those details would eventually come to light. If they were friends, in that type of context I could see Incognitos text being in jest, although I still think he is an enormous tool.

The results of the investigation should be interesting.


----------



## MikeOekiM

Care said:


> I expect the Miami Dolphins players to play it off like this, because anything else makes them look really bad.



this. like i said from the beginning the entire dolphins team is shit on and off the field even before hearing this:

"The player rep for AWOL Dolphins RT Jonathan Martin alleges he was also harassed by teammates other than LG Richie Incognito.
"Jonathan endured harassment that went far beyond the traditional locker room hazing," Martin's rep said. "Beyond the well-publicized voice mail with its racial epithet, Jonathan endured a malicious physical attack on him by a teammate, and daily vulgar comments. ... These facts are not in dispute." Martin's rep provided an example of one of the "vulgar comments," but it's unsuitable for this site. The saga continues."


----------



## alasdairm

bleacher report play off predictions: http://bleacherreport.com/articles/1841980-nfl-bracketology-for-week-10

the have the *saints* beating the *lions* to get to the bowl and the *jets* beating the *chiefs* to get to the bowl.

the jets!

alasdair


----------



## Care

alasdairm said:


> bleacher report play off predictions: http://bleacherreport.com/articles/1841980-nfl-bracketology-for-week-10
> 
> the have the *saints* beating the *lions* to get to the bowl and the *jets* beating the *chiefs* to get to the bowl.
> 
> the jets!
> 
> alasdair



bleacher report is the worst sports news site on the internet

That NFC picture, has a very remote possibility of happening, the AFC one..... no chance


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

AFCW will have three playoff teams


----------



## axl blaze

^ hahaha, yeah right no way the AFC West can pull that off. the only AFC division to do that, in recent memory, was the AFC North

the Bleacher Report is a joke. even worst, the guy who runs it is a complete douche bag


----------



## Jabberwocky

I can't believe everyone is on kc's nuts. They haven't played a team with a winning record.


----------



## Care

Funny story, my buddy told me the other day that he put $100 on a Raider/Cowboy superbowl at the beginning of the year. If he wins he makes a ridiculous amount of money (over 700k I think).


----------



## Jabberwocky

He should have just given you the $100 and have you slap him across the face.


----------



## axl blaze

yeah, I think homie just lost a C-Note to his Friendly Neighborhood Bookie


----------



## We are all ONE

I'm a bit torn between Kaep and Locker in one of my fantasy leagues...leaning towards Locker but love playing my teams players

Go Falcons!


----------



## Jabberwocky

My broncos better win today. Defense hopefully shows up.


----------



## Kenickie

Did anyone just see that Fox NFL Sunday?


----------



## neversickanymore

Pack is on their third string quarterback...... uggggg.


----------



## Care

rams 28
colts 0

NFL is so unpredictable this year


----------



## neversickanymore

Care said:


> rams 28
> colts 0
> 
> NFL is so unpredictable this year


 right Im losing on every game except the sea chickens


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Lol titans 

and luck

and dalton


----------



## axl blaze

holy shit the Bengals just got so lucky to force OT



Kenickie said:


> Did anyone just see that Fox NFL Sunday?



wat the Richie Incognito interview? honestly I'm getting sick of him, and he makes me fucking sick. there is no place for those kind of words in a locker room. I've played some football and you are treated like indentured servants by your coaches, so your brothers must have your back on your team. when your brother is down, or depressed, or whatever Martin was - you do not kick him, you give him your hand. people like Incognito and his smug smile, fat head, and non-understanding attitude MAKE ME SICK


----------



## ArCi

What about his teammates though? Most of them feel the same as incognito

I don't agree with what he did, but Incognito shouldn't be getting all of the blame imo


----------



## axl blaze

yeah - I feel as if the general public doesn't know, nor will they ever know, the true extent as to what went on. so I will try not to comment either way too much, save for saying that I do think Richie Incognito is a douche bag

how about the Panters besting the Niners 10-9

I have always felt that Collin Kaepernick is overrated, and he sucks as a QB

he is so lucky to have such a solid team around him. that defense is monstrous, and if San Fran didn't have Frank Gore tearing it up rushing the ball today, then they would have lost bad

mark my words, in five years CK will not be playing in the NFL


----------



## neversickanymore

"I have always felt that Collin Kaepernick is overrated, and he sucks as a QB" didn't I hear that he was a superstar earlier in this thread?? lol

.......................................................................................................................................................................................................


Show time next week  KC...


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Gg in SD all around, but Denver outplayed us


----------



## axl blaze

neversickanymore - not from me, you didn't??

New Orleans VS Dallas is hopefully a great game to end my religious Holy Day of Football


----------



## Jabberwocky

neversickanymore said:


> "I have always felt that Collin Kaepernick is overrated, and he sucks as a QB" didn't I hear that he was a superstar earlier in this thread?? lol
> 
> Show time next week  KC...



They never should have gotten rid iof Alex smith. They did him dirty. 


Go broncos


----------



## axl blaze

^ I agree, except about that Broncos shit

your team did Jake Plummer a disservice. he was the best thing going for your Orange & Blue, so stupid LOL


----------



## Wyld 4 X

Brees and Saints are running a scrimmage/clinic on the Cowgirls.


----------



## neversickanymore

Care said:


> I think Kaepernick has officially silenced all of his doubters after today.
> 
> He is a superstar.


 yeah..8)


----------



## axl blaze

Care is a 49ers fan though


----------



## neversickanymore

Hey anybody can base their delusions on anything that doesn't mean we cant laugh rite?


----------



## Kenickie

axl blaze said:


> wat the Richie Incognito interview? honestly I'm getting sick of him, and he makes me fucking sick. there is no place for those kind of words in a locker room. I've played some football and you are treated like indentured servants by your coaches, so your brothers must have your back on your team. when your brother is down, or depressed, or whatever Martin was - you do not kick him, you give him your hand. people like Incognito and his smug smile, fat head, and non-understanding attitude MAKE ME SICK



yeah and Michael Strahan saying that the NFL always has been and always will be a racist homophobic organization. I couldn't believe what I was hearing, much less when I had to nod along with _Terry Bradshaw_ who some how was the voice of reason???????? Talking about mental health in an organization where every third retired player blows his (and his baby momma's) brains out. I can't believe the Incognito interview ran? There were so many minefields there that even my limited experience as a press person - I would not have let any one of my fellows in my organization say those words. _Ever._ 

I'm currently up 42-17 over Dallas and can't wait to hear one more "Romo in November" come out of some announcers mouth. 8) this is our house, these are our rules and we _can't stop._ can't you see it's we who own the night?


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

i cant believe the chargers only lost by 8


----------



## 23536

Kenickie said:


> I can't believe the Incognito interview ran? There were so many minefields there that even my limited experience as a press person - I would not have let any one of my fellows in my organization say those words. _Ever._



What do you mean?

Personally Martin lost me the second he decided to lawyer up.  I also suspect he's delusional, perhaps psychotic.

Actually, now that I go back over my posts here, Martin lost me once he weaponized himself against my team.  What the hell are they gonna do now with half a line?  He and Richie, plus Pouncey, were the functional half of that line.  I wish they'd all take ecstasy, make up and come back for the Chargers game.


----------



## Jabberwocky

DrinksWithEvil said:


> i cant believe the chargers only lost by 8



Thought they might actually win, cuz defense is an issue with my broncos. But all hail the king. #18


----------



## Kenickie

23536 said:


> What do you mean?
> 
> Personally Martin lost me the second he decided to lawyer up.  I also suspect he's delusional, perhaps psychotic.
> 
> Actually, now that I go back over my posts here, Martin lost me once he weaponized himself against my team.  What the hell are they gonna do now with half a line?  He and Richie, plus Pouncey, were the functional half of that line.  I wish they'd all take ecstasy, make up and come back for the Chargers game.




When facing public opinion that says you're  a racist bully - don't tell people that you aren't a racist because you call everyone niggers? Just saying. Also, that people don't get that you were just being racist on accident? It happens to everyone, you just get a little racist sometimes. It was a terrible interview.

Is Martin delusional or psychotic because he decided to not be stuck paying 30,000$ dinners for a guy who calls him racist epithets? Is he delusional because he's decided not to put up with this crazy media shit on top of whatever actually happened? Doesn't sound like you are seriously interested in the health of your locker room. You should be relieved that this delusional, psychotic person is getting mental health help in such a suicidal organization. Or are you saying that to discredit a person who has yet to speak out in public?


----------



## Jabberwocky

People are allowed to say whatever the fuck they want. Especially privately.


----------



## 23536

Kenickie said:


> When facing public opinion that says you're  a racist bully - don't tell people that you aren't a racist because you call everyone niggers? Just saying. Also, that people don't get that you were just being racist on accident? It happens to everyone, you just get a little racist sometimes. It was a terrible interview.
> 
> Is Martin delusional or psychotic because he decided to not be stuck paying 30,000$ dinners for a guy who calls him racist epithets? Is he delusional because he's decided not to put up with this crazy media shit on top of whatever actually happened? Doesn't sound like you are seriously interested in the health of your locker room. You should be relieved that this delusional, psychotic person is getting mental health help in such a suicidal organization. Or are you saying that to discredit a person who has yet to speak out in public?



I'm saying I know what football locker rooms are like.  They get really vulgar and brutal, but it's all theater.  It is at least pathological to take all the vulgarity and brutality seriously.  

I remember our second string QB was actually (lol) crucified naked on the goal post of the practice field right before school let out.  As the students filed out of their final classes, they beheld the QB strapped naked to the goalpost like the Messiah.  It was pretty legendary.  The normal response to such, uh, tomfoolery, is to laugh it off and plot revenge.  You do not leave the team, nor do you hire a fucking lawyer!  

My God this is really basic stuff.  What the hell is wrong with everyone?


----------



## 23536

Also, I'd like to hear somebody explain why they believe this has anything to do with race relations.

This story would be dead if not for that one word, but I contend that the mere utterance of the word is not, a priori, a racist act.


----------



## We are all ONE

axl blaze said:


> how about the Panters besting the Niners 10-9
> 
> I have always felt that Collin Kaepernick is overrated, and he sucks as a QB
> 
> he is so lucky to have such a solid team around him. that defense is monstrous, and if San Fran didn't have Frank Gore tearing it up rushing the ball today, then they would have lost bad
> 
> mark my words, in five years CK will not be playing in the NFL





neversickanymore said:


> Hey anybody can base their delusions on anything that doesn't mean we cant laugh rite?



you guyz are naive to reality
having boldin as your number 1 receiver ( 33, short for a WR, and slow ) 
and the rest who can't get off the line in single coverage
allows for defenses to put 7-8 dudes in the box and he has no time to throw even if they could get open

Kaep throws a good accurate ball
he just has nobody to throw to
I posted this before the season started, I knew we were fucked when crabtree and manningham went down

yesterday he lost davis in the first quarter


----------



## Care

neversickanymore said:


> yeah..8)



That was right after a 400 yard performance in week 1....

I still believe in Kap, and ill be sure to dig up all these posts when he is balling out later this year.


----------



## alasdairm

SarcasticOne said:


> Is Jacksonville going to get their first win this sunday?


you were right. i was wrong. nice pick.

i see you even had the balls to pick them in the pick 'em.

props.

alasdair


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

It was bound to happen, he made a lucky guess


----------



## neversickanymore

Packers are in shambles but after thinking about it I wouldn't be surprised if we make the playoffs and if we get some people healthy we may do alright.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Sarcastic is Denver bandwagoner and the Packers are fucked


----------



## neversickanymore

Might be surprised Drinkswith with the pack..


----------



## Jabberwocky

DrinksWithEvil said:


> Sarcastic is Denver bandwagoner and the Packers are fucked



Actually I was born in Denver, grew up watching Jon Elway. You know, when Dan Reeves was coach too.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

You decided to show your face when Denver was 7-1?


----------



## Jabberwocky

I actually just found this thread. 

Dont be mad at me cuz your team wont make the playoffs


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Oh were going to make the playoffs 

like I said 3 afc west teams


----------



## China Rider

DrinksWithEvil said:


> Oh were going to make the playoffs
> 
> like I said 3 afc west teams


your trash talking is at a 12 year old level, not in this particular quote,  but based upon your pattern of themes/content 
you

are

the






and care the nfl is very predictable this year

upsets, surprise winners and losers, teams/players of the season is something that's very consistent with the nfl

rams beating the colts shouldn't have been that shocking to anyone
nice to see robert quinn is up to 12 sacks, i think he gets 17, and 10+ for years to come

i want ra'shede hageman to play alongside him so bad, make it happen little draft jesus


----------



## neversickanymore

China I love your views on the Dead but..


----------



## China Rider

neversickanymore said:


> China I love your views on the Dead but..



i don't know shit about music, and anyone who thinks they know shit about ncaa/pro sports is just repeating things heard,is  trying too hard,takes sports too seriously and probably doesn't have a sense of humor
my takes are generally cries for food, but they should be, and i'll put my name on all of them

when your team loses a superbowl as 14 point favorites, you're allowed to declare what' shocking and isnt 

upset, no doubt, but are colts that much better than STL?

who here should seriously be considered to evaluate talent, like a scout of gen manager, and make a living from it

mostly though their access of film room, attends practices and meetings with organizations, and does a little play calling in the 4th quarter


----------



## neversickanymore

“Respect was invented to cover the empty place where love should be.” 
― Leo Tolstoy


----------



## 23536

Dolphins 2 (two) rushing yards.  Can somebody look up where that ranks historically?

Le Batard:



> Could have put 11 corpses on offense and only gotten 2 fewer rushing yards


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

lol rider the chargers beat the colts too..

dont get all high and mighty 

the rams arent going anywhere this season... the chargers have a better chance and thats obvious....


and lots of people think that the AFCW might have three playoff teams....


rams had a lucky game....thats it ...dont suck a rams a dick


plus the dolphins lost so that helps SD....,...next year the rams may be relevant


----------



## Jabberwocky

The game between sd and Indy. Sd played almost perfectly, scoring when they needed to, keeping their offense on the field and keeping Luck's offense off of it. It was just about a perfect game. Doesn't really say much though, because even Miami beat Indy. And now stl. Chargers won't even make playoffs. I actually like Philip rivers too, guy plays with a lot of fire.


----------



## Jabberwocky

alasdairm said:


> you were right. i was wrong. nice pick.
> 
> i see you even had the balls to pick them in the pick 'em.
> 
> props.
> 
> alasdair



Ty. Much respect.


----------



## axl blaze

Ra'shede Hageman is going to be a BEAST in the NFL. I'm still holding out that the Steelers get Jadevon Clowney though...

hey GenericMind - sorry about that LOSS


----------



## 23536

Oh my God.

It's being reported that every Dolphins passing play begins with the QB saying "GO" and every run play begins with "GO GO".  Supposedly it's 100% consistent. What the fuck?

What the fuck?   The linemen can cater their rushing technique to that.  The backers don't even need to read their keys if they know it's a run.  Etcetera.  

This is unbelievable.  It's literally impossible to believe.


----------



## alasdairm

^ when something seems too good to be true?

maybe they're setting up the bluff...

alasdair


----------



## 23536

^supposedly they've been doing it consistently for all nine games.  I'm getting this from people who've rewatched every snap.

They should set up a crossing route with the GO GO, then fire the offensive coordinator as soon as the play is over.  Or maybe even fire him during the play.  Publicly.  With actual fire.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Miami better get ready for SD

and lol kc gets to play a hurt manning, kc is so fucking lucky. I can't wait till playoffs when they get blown out by 28 points and smith get hit into a coma


----------



## alasdairm

23536 said:


> ^supposedly they've been doing it consistently for all nine games.  I'm getting this from people who've rewatched every snap.


if that is the case, it is hard to believe.

alasdair


----------



## Care

23536 said:


> Oh my God.
> 
> It's being reported that every Dolphins passing play begins with the QB saying "GO" and every run play begins with "GO GO".  Supposedly it's 100% consistent. What the fuck?
> 
> What the fuck?   The linemen can cater their rushing technique to that.  The backers don't even need to read their keys if they know it's a run.  Etcetera.
> 
> This is unbelievable.  It's literally impossible to believe.



They cant possibly be that stupid can they?


----------



## axl blaze

I just can't believe that to be true. for your sake, I most certainly hope it isn't. even high school football avoids such dis-ingenuity


----------



## China Rider

DrinksWithEvil said:


> lol rider the chargers beat the colts too..
> 
> dont get all high and mighty
> 
> the rams arent going anywhere this season... the chargers have a better chance and thats obvious....
> 
> 
> and lots of people think that the AFCW might have three playoff teams....
> 
> 
> rams had a lucky game....thats it ...dont suck a rams a dick
> 
> 
> plus the dolphins lost so that helps SD....,...next year the rams may be relevant



i havn't had anything pro-ram to say since about week 3, i accept that they're not there yet

again, you're awful at this thread, i feel like an idiot even taking your bait

robert quinn still leads the NFC in sacks with 12, that's rams material, but not ram flag raising 

every single player/coach that wears horns is awful, just ask DWE
have no idea how they got lucky 4 games


----------



## shimazu

robert quinn is a real good player like I think he was the one that got suspended from UNC from taking money or something lame like that but unc had a few years of just cranking out defensive ends and he was in that stretch. I'm not sure if Bradford is ever going to be worth that contract, just cant stay healthy and consistently produce wins. 

I actually feel pretty good about the Phi/Was game, the redskins are going nowhere this year and I can see Foles playing good enough until he gets another chance to play dallas and hopefully doesnt have the same performance as last time. defense has actually been, well not bad over the past few games against mediocre offenses but theyre also mostly younger players so youd like to think that maybe theyre just getting, better? 

It's all about the pass rush, trent cole isnt the same player, kendrycks just doesnt seem fast enough to be a consistent rusher, and Sopoaga was a huge bust. If Brandon Graham and Vinny Curry or shit even just one of those could step up a bit that would go a long way for covering up deep routes to expose the still questionable safeties.

Probably going to be a rushing dominated affair tbh, but I can see the Eagles taking some successful shots downfield as well.

Id go so far as to say Eagles 35 Redskins 17, never really in doubt

but knowing this team, totally in reverse most likely


----------



## China Rider

shimazu said:


> robert quinn is a real good player like I think he was the one that got suspended from UNC from taking money or something lame like that



yep

he's a great way to tell if your team has a decent LT or not
speed rusher, if he gets around the corner you best hope your qb isn't standing there with the ball unprotected
most teams fire the ball asap using quick routes and it's effective

you know you're good when a coach throws away all his credibility to recruit you

he was one of the youngest players ever drafted at age 20, definitely least experienced, he didn't play the entire season before he was drafted
2011 rd1 pk14

feel like it's okay that he received money considering he had a brain tumor

go eagles, keep losing red skin heads


----------



## shimazu

here's hoping for a lot of this


*NSFW*: 







nice tackle attempt btw Meriweather (the guy who clearly blew the play if you dont know his dreads). I know you aren't changing how you play the game but look at what happens man





*NSFW*: 



preseason but ewwwwww









*NSFW*: 



probably at least one of these lucky plays too, DaSean is quite the punkass though








still though, this team is actually fun to watch this year. and its all about entertainment at the end of the day when you really can't see the team being a super bowl contender.

I would enjoy them making the playoffs, but they'd probably wind up hosting a playoff game and they suck at home so I'd see a first round tapout

but you never know

still wish they'd go back to these unis though, the all white with the kelly green. I dont like the darker green they got going on


----------



## Jabberwocky

Why would they end up hosting a playoff game if they dont win their division? 4 out of their next 6 games are at home, so if their suck ass home record continues, they won't win the division. The fucking giants might actually finish with a better record. They're better off playing on the road in the playoffs.


----------



## shimazu

they aren't going to make the playoffs if they dont win the division imo. 

pretty manageable schedule remaining actually, home record be damned.

im just trying to make myself have some reason to watch besides just personal scouting


----------



## Care

shimazu said:


> they aren't going to make the playoffs if they dont win the division imo.



No IMO needed


----------



## shimazu

Idk, you figure the Niners or Seahawks will take up one Wild Card. And the other is between anyone in the NFC north minus Min, anyone in the NFC East, Carolina, and Arizona. 

The Eagles still have to play all of those teams so if both the Birds and Cowboys finish above 9-7 its not out of the realm of possibility for them to sneak in considering every game remaining on their schedule except vs Minnesota is against a playoff-hopeful team.


----------



## China Rider

have this eerie feeling that rams are going to go into seattle week 17 with an 8-7 record

and either win and just miss playoffs

or lose vs a seattle team that's resting all of their starters, when a win would have gotten them the 6th spot, vs NFC east or lions/packers

the final wildcard spot could very well goto a 9-7 team
probably 10-6 though

think rams have at least 3 more wins, vs chi, vs tb and @az
although with big wins @indy and @hou, don't see any reason why wins vs NO and @SF/SEA aren't possible 

why the fuck couldn't they score a RZ td vs seattle


----------



## Care

NFC wildcard looking like SEA, SF, CAR, GB, CHI, DET, NO, ARI

If anyone else grabs a spot i'd be really suprised, although if Foles can keep it up the eagles may play themselves into that conversation

we'll see


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Wtf SD is the hunt


----------



## Wyld 4 X

NFC man, NFC


----------



## Jabberwocky

Don't mind the local retard, he doesn't know the difference. 

In other news, LETS GO BRONCOS


----------



## Care

DrinksWithEvil said:


> Wtf SD is the hunt



Today I learned DWE doesnt even now what conference his team plays in.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Probably doesn't even know there is two different conferences.


----------



## neversickanymore

Go pack go..


----------



## axl blaze

*HERE We GO STEELERS - HERE WE GO*


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Care said:


> Today I learned DWE doesnt even now what conference his team plays in.


We're in the nfc east right?


----------



## shimazu

damn the Eagles game is only shaping up exactly how everyone thought it would

kind of a cliche statement in the NFL but I think next week against the cardinals is a must win if they want to make the playoffs.

and the cardinals game last year was the bsginning of the end for,'well both teams really


----------



## ChickenScratch

The falcons are literally the worst team in the NFL


----------



## MikeOekiM




----------



## Jabberwocky

HAHAHa San Diego sucks so much dick. just like dwe


----------



## axl blaze

I'm trolling so many Browns fans, as any good old Steelers boy in Ohio should 






hilarious video is related


----------



## shimazu

am I the only one who thinks the show Fox Sports Live is rather obnoxious? All they try to do is be like Anchorman with random and fake-serious humor and its just so overdone I wind up just hating Fox even more as you get pretty much zero actual sporting analysis. 

The best analysts make talking about the game funny while, bear with me, still actually talking about the game

those guys just fucking suck at both and Im glad as shit I can turn on the radio and forget they exist during commercials


----------



## Jabberwocky

yeah but erin andrews is pretty hawt


----------



## shimazu

yeah thats true but McNabb is so awkward it doesnt even out

at least the Chiefs finally can say they have beaten a team above .500 with the Eagles win today

I could write an essay on why I feel like Andy gets a bad rap unfairly from the media for being standoffish but im on mobile and dont really care about him since he left tbh. They remind me of the Titans that year they went 10-0 to start so bad, pretty sure they were a 1&done in the playoffs though. 

I said I could see two teams from the NFC east could make the playoffs previously and was going to say about how I suck at math and take back that statement but with SF how they are, shit idk I might have just opened up pandora's box there.

Especially if the final Cowboys/Eagles game is one of those where one team is in regardless and one can force its way in with a win and a little help, damn thats a longshot but I cant deny id rather see the cowboys make the playoffs than any other of the teams so a possible matchup between them and the eagles in the playoffs happens. It doesnt happen often, and fucking sucked the last time it did, but I think that would be pretty good television


----------



## ChickenScratch

You just did write an essay


----------



## neversickanymore

losing three in a row sucks bad..  here we go bronks.


----------



## alasdairm

DrinksWithEvil said:


> We're in the nfc east right?


nice try. lolfail.

in the hunt? your team is 4-6 and 0-2 within the division (in which they are in last place). you're currently in 13th place with only buffalo, houston and jacksonville behind you. not in the hunt. at. all.

alasdair


----------



## Jabberwocky

I think he meant in the hunt for a shitty end to a shitty season


----------



## alasdairm

in that case i agree the chargers are in the hunt.

alasdair


----------



## Thanatos

My balls are quivering with anxiety


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

SarcasticOne said:


> I think he meant in the hunt for a shitty end to a shitty season



lol you and your broncos fanboyishness. plz just leave this forum. your just meh


go google the 1990 coaches and players and come back with a remakr like IVE BEEN WATCHING SINCE THIIS GUYA AND THAT GUYAAS


and ali you shoud know theres still 6 games to go....



finally KC might actually show who they really are...a subpar team


----------



## alasdairm

DrinksWithEvil said:


> and ali you shoud know theres still 6 games to go....


yep. sd schedule includes kc, cin, denver and oakland again.

i think you're going to finish 7-9 at best. please lay out your vision for how sd makes the playoffs?

alasdair


----------



## Care

The Chargers are in the hunt




































For the #1 draft pick


----------



## alasdairm

/rimshot



alasdair


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Sf has been playing like shit 



and finally kc shows its true colors...


----------



## Droppersneck

God this targeting shit is so much BS. I knew when I heard the libtards whining about FB on NPR last season no good could come of it.


----------



## alasdairm

DrinksWithEvil said:


> Sf has been playing like shit
> 
> 
> 
> and finally kc shows its true colors...


second time asking - please lay out your vision for how sd makes the playoffs?

alasdair


----------



## One Thousand Words

Where are the Veronica twins now the Chiefs have played a decent side?


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

alasdairm said:


> second time asking - please lay out your vision for how sd makes the playoffs?
> 
> alasdair



just like any wildcard team

its called

ANY GIVEN SUNDAY. 

you cant predict the future,


----------



## neversickanymore

DrinksWithEvil said:


> its called
> 
> ANY GIVEN SUNDAY.
> 
> you cant predict the future,



esp this season


----------



## alasdairm

DrinksWithEvil said:


> just like any wildcard team


_any_ wildcard team? you mean just like kansas city, who are 9-1 in the same division as sd? lol. ok.

dude, two minutes ago you didn't know which conference your team played in.

seriously, stop dodging the question. is this just bluster or do you really think the chargers have a chance of making the playoffs? if you do, which remaining games are they going to win so that it plays out?

alasdair


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

dude i fukcing missed that you said NFC and i was joki ng about the NFC east thing,
and i was faded

dont take it up the ass


we have a chance cuz everyone is pretty much 4-5 or 4-6...and still football to be played ...just cuz your team is choking harder than the chargers plz , just plz stop


----------



## lonewolf13

how 'bout dem broncos though?


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

dem broncos showed finally that the KC is a bunch of nothings, SD played a better game against you .even with the big advantage at halftime LOL.....


----------



## neversickanymore

^yeah it was tough to see that coming.. 8)  yeah I still think Kc might lose out, but they looked better than I exspected.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

bout time...


----------



## alasdairm

DrinksWithEvil said:


> dude i fukcing missed that you said NFC and i was joki ng about the NFC east thing,
> and i was faded
> 
> dont take it up the ass
> 
> 
> we have a chance cuz everyone is pretty much 4-5 or 4-6...and still football to be played ...just cuz your team is choking harder than the chargers plz , just plz stop


dude, if you don't really know and you're just waving a flag, just say that. it's ok.

and please tell me how 'my' team is choking harder than the chargers. sure, they have their issues, especially on offense, but they're top of their division, they're 3-1 in division games and they've won 2 in a row. how is that choking?

alasdair


----------



## lonewolf13

but they're no broncos.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

alasdairm said:


> dude, if you don't really know and you're just waving a flag, just say that. it's ok.
> 
> and please tell me how 'my' team is choking harder than the chargers. sure, they have their issues, especially on offense, but they're top of their division, they're 3-1 in division games and they've won 2 in a row. how is that choking?
> 
> alasdair




wat.....i serisouly didint know if you were talking about the afc or nfc i was drunk and seeing double and really didint care,,,,,,, 

lately they have been choking harder than the chargers......10-9 at home againt CAR...cmon BRO 

CHOKEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## alasdairm

DrinksWithEvil said:


> dem broncos showed finally that the KC is a bunch of nothings, SD played a better game against you .even with the big advantage at halftime LOL.....


you're hilarious. kansas city may not have had the hardest schedule but didn't you just trot out "_on any given sunday_" to me to explain how the chargers are going to make the playoffs? i guess "_on any given sunday_" only applies to your team? lolfail.

alasdair


----------



## neversickanymore

beating KC twice yet this year will help


----------



## alasdairm

^ you really think sd can beat the chiefs in both games?





DrinksWithEvil said:


> lately they have been choking harder than the chargers......10-9 at home againt CAR...cmon BRO
> 
> CHOKEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


er, i think you're talking about the san francisco 49ers? you're more than a little confused. not my team.

alasdair


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Like I said I'm Confused, and mixed you with care, and yes SD can sleep kc easily


----------



## Thanatos

Lol @ Monday morning QB's. Chiefs still held Denver to their lowest score all week, and the chiefs were only 2-3 big catches away the whole time.

Still top #4, even with a loss.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Broncos baby.


----------



## alasdairm

DrinksWithEvil said:


> and mixed you with care


i should probably just do us all a favor and ban you for that.

alasdair


----------



## Wyld 4 X

entheo said:


> Lol @ Monday morning QB's. Chiefs still held Denver to their lowest score all week, and the chiefs were only 2-3 big catches away the whole time.
> 
> Still top #4, even with a loss.



Nice avatar change, already giving up?  

And what is the significance of holding Denver to their lowest score all _season_ (you meant, right?) when your offense cant put up that many points??  I'm sure Gunther Cunningham is congratulating his defense for holding Denver down (to 27 points which is more than 2x their average....oops) in their own house.  What we saw (and now hopefully you saw as well) is that Alex Smith cannot win a game for you he can only not lose it for you.  When forced to throw the ball more than 15 yards down the field he is woefully inaccurate and this was against a statistically soft defense.

Speaking of defense......the vaunted KC pass rush couldnt hardly get to a hobbled Manning.  A belated welcome to the real NFL season, let's hope they dont carry a hangover against SD next week.


----------



## Thanatos

^ I changed my avi a few weeks ago, I'm just as big a fan of b-ball as I am of gridiron.

Yes, I meant season, which is not a notion to throw away so quickly. If we can hold Denver under 30 them we still have a better chance of beating them than any other franchise in the league. We were 3 key drops away from winning that game, so don't give me any shit about it not being close.
Our pass rush didn't record a sack but you hav to give it up to that O-Line. Manning had protection all night and was getting the ball out of his hands in 3 seconds or less.

I'm predicting we will only drop one more division game and end up at 14-2. Maybe 13-3 if Indy hits us hard.


----------



## alasdairm

entheo said:


> We were 3 key drops away from winning that game, so don't give me any shit about it not being close.


and rich people are exactly the same as poor people. except for all the money of course.

i think the chiefs deserved to lose that game last night and it was a tougher test after a relatively easy first-half schedule, but i still think they are legit. certainly far more legit than drinkswithevil's chargers and his ludicrous flag-waving.

let's see how they do in the coming weeks.

alasdair


----------



## Thanatos

^ I am feeling pretty good about it over all. KC knows what did/didn't work last night and our defense will be even more intense at Arrowhead. Those passes I'm talking about would have put us deep in the red zone, so if we had converted and kept those damn holding penalties down to a minimum we could have pushed OT. May not have won in OT either, but at least it's obvious how good these two teams are.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

It is a good loss for the Chiefs as they have not faced a high quality opponent all season so it was good to get them a little dirty and feel some pain for once.  I know Andy Reid will make the right adjustments and that game in 2 weeks will be a good one.  One caveat is Denver remaining at a high level in what will be 3 consecutive high profile games in a row for them.


----------



## axl blaze

what a HUGE win for the Steelers, against the Lions

Big Ben looked like Classic Big Ben and threw for four TDs

that game pretty much catapulted my team into the playoff race. we're 1-1 in the division, and if we win most of our divisional games we can snatch a Wild-Card Berth. and whenever the Steelers are in the playoffs, no matter what seed, we have a chance at the big game


----------



## alasdairm

^ i agree that's a big win for your steelers - ben is looking like a fantasy stud these days. cincinntti on the 15th is going to get real interesting.

alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

Call me crazy, but even though the Bills are at the bottom of the last AFC wildcard hunt I still think they have a better chance than most to make it. Reasons:

-They have one of the easiest schedules going into the end of the year in the whole league. Tampa Bay, Jacksonville, The Falcons, Miami in Buffalo, and then the Patriots

-A lot of the teams that are in the same hunt play each other this week, meaning a lot of teams are going to be knocked down in the standings.

-The last game of the season is against the Patriots who will have probably locked up the AFC East. There will be no reason for them to play their starters and risk injuries.

-The Bills had the latest BYE you can have and will be going into week 13 with no injuries on the entire roster(except guys that were IRed earlier in the season).

-The Bills are playing a lot fiercer than their 4-7 record indicates. They lead the lead in Sacks & Interceptions, rank 7th in run offense, and fall exactly in the middle of the lead in other defensive and offensive stats.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

alasdairm said:


> and rich people are exactly the same as poor people. except for all the money of course.
> 
> i think the chiefs deserved to lose that game last night and it was a tougher test after a relatively easy first-half schedule, but i still think they are legit. certainly far more legit than drinkswithevil's chargers and his ludicrous flag-waving.
> 
> let's see how they do in the coming weeks.
> 
> alasdair






So far this year, our specialty has been to help other head coaches survive and recover from coronary espisodes. Imagine Kubiak at 1-9 after losing the opener to us. Imagine Fox in his hospital bed watching us beat Denver. Imagine us at 10-6. Yup. 
 we have been so understanding towards Jonathan Martin. We have helped accelerate his rehab. He sounds ok now. We give away football games. It feels good to give. Charity is such a wonderful thing.


----------



## shimazu

entheo said:


> ^ I changed my avi a few weeks ago



truth

I remember because I was laughing real hard after the sixers game

Eagles / Cardinals GAME OF THE SEASOn

trust me, they lose they dont make the playoffs

they win they make it






but I dont feel good about it tbh, fuck patrick peterson 

and fuck the bye week


----------



## alasdairm

DrinksWithEvil said:


> So far this year, our specialty has been to help other head coaches survive and recover from coronary espisodes. Imagine Kubiak at 1-9 after losing the opener to us. Imagine Fox in his hospital bed watching us beat Denver. Imagine us at 10-6. Yup.
> we have been so understanding towards Jonathan Martin. We have helped accelerate his rehab. He sounds ok now. We give away football games. It feels good to give. Charity is such a wonderful thing.


to get to 10-6 you have to beat kc twice, denver, cincinnatti, new york giants and oakland. if you can't beat miami how are you going to beat kc twice and denver?

oh wait. on any given sunday? 6 times? lol. ok.

alasdair


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

it the chargers who knows !!!

we beat indy? and indy beat denver? CMON MAN

i remember when we made it into the playoffs at 8-8...

but the whole NFL is rigged right now for manning to win a ring .....

its true


so the refs nextgame for us will call BS calls against KC so we can win and try and take away KC homefield advantage....

the NFL loves manning and would love him to be in the superbowl


----------



## alasdairm

saying it's fixed and whining about shitty calls is what losers do.

alasdair


----------



## Jabberwocky

^ that would have been a perfect time for that cry face picture you post when people are being whiny bitches. Please edit


----------



## alasdairm

wtf was i thinking.

drinkswithevil, this is you:






alasdair


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

You guys didn't know that the NFL is rigged for manning? 

Wow


----------



## neversickanymore

Shitty calls suck and there is no reason that a group of officials up in a box couldnt review all the plays to make sure a call was correct.  Im not saying slow the damn game down but they would have the time before the next play to overrule a bad call on the field.   Bad calls just detract from the enjoyment of the game and there is really no need to have them.


----------



## Jabberwocky

I agree, to a point. Maybe all calls when there are two minutes left.


----------



## axl blaze

I understand that as a fan you view your team in rose-colored glasses, and while I just said my 4-6 team has a _shot _at making the Wild Card spot, sports fans crack me the fuck up!

I mean c'mon fellas - who are you trying to convince when you are publically teams such as the Bills and the Chargers?! 

lolwut


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Chargers whole team is injured pretty much, it sucks rivers has the best completion ratio in the league


----------



## axl blaze

Monday Night Football thought: Mike Tirico has some serious fucking commentating chops. the lines he says when they flash various cut-scenes right prior to the commercial break are so concise and apt that he surely must practice them in the bathroom every weekday night not a Monday


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Damn it Brady, lose


----------



## Jabberwocky

I can't stand espn's coverage, going to commercials under two minutes


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Fuck yah panthers

lol ali


----------



## 23536

A bearhug is at the very least holding, if not PI.



SarcasticOne said:


> I can't stand espn's coverage, going to commercials under two minutes



Greedy cunts.


----------



## axl blaze

you homies watching Bill Belicheck's post-game interview??

he may be a great football mind, but he is an absolute failure as a human being. is there any coach out there that is more insufferable, tedious, boring, and so horridly dressed?

this flat-liner is the opposite of loquacious. imagine how he boinks his baby's mama??


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Anyone who thinks that their should of been a holding call might be right. But how many years have the pats had calls in their favor... Just Cuz Brady is Brady his team never gets flags 

Bout time


----------



## Thanatos

axl blaze said:


> Monday Night Football thought: Mike Tirico has some serious fucking commentating chops. the lines he says when they flash various cut-scenes right prior to the commercial break are so concise and apt that he surely must practice them in the bathroom every weekday night not a Monday



Tirico is a fucking bad ass! I love listening to the games he calls, I always learn something new or a subtle nuance of the game when he is commentating. He is top #5 for the NBA and the big 4 tennis championships.


----------



## GenericMind

axl blaze said:


> you homies watching Bill Belicheck's post-game interview??
> 
> he may be a great football mind, but he is an absolute failure as a human being. is there any coach out there that is more insufferable, tedious, boring, and so horridly dressed?
> 
> this flat-liner is the opposite of loquacious. imagine how he boinks his baby's mama??



That was downright painful to watch. Talk about awkward.


----------



## 23536

Lebron is partnering with David Beckham to (finally!) bring a professional football team to Miami:

http://espnfc.com/news/story/_/id/1...s-talking-mls-franchise-david-beckham?cc=5901


----------



## shimazu

he should just play tight end and stop fuckin around


----------



## alasdairm

axl blaze said:


> he may be a great football mind, but he is an absolute failure as a human being. is there any coach out there that is more insufferable, tedious, boring, and so horridly dressed?


he's not a model. he's a football coach.

would your better-dressed, more eloquent tomlin like a couple more superbowl rings?



alasdair


----------



## alasdairm

DrinksWithEvil said:


> Just Cuz Brady is Brady his team never gets flags


your responses are so full of shit it's no longer funny. yet again, you demonstrate how little you know about football.

"_his team never gets flags_"

in 2012, the patriots had 97 penalties for 840 yards. compare than to the chargers: 103 penalties for 796 yards. basically a wash. the patriots were penalised roughly the same as your beloved chargers and i don't hear you whining about how they got off easily? same in 2011. (87 for 815 versus 91 for 753). same in 2010. if you go back to 2009, the patriots were penalised _more frequently_ than the chargers.

never means "_no times_". 97 penalties is 97 more times than you claim.

further, if you go by penalty differential (arguably a more meaningful statistic), in 2012, the patriots were 10th. in 2011, 10th. in 2010, 21st (again, behind your chargers).

see this:






that's you. again.

alasdair


----------



## axl blaze

it is a bit unfair to compare the two, considering the total amount of time both coaches have spent as head coaches. but again, I wasn't knocking Belicheck's capability as a coach...


----------



## alasdairm

exactly. knocking his capability as a fashion model is pretty dumb.

belichick: 3 rings in 17 years as a head coach (1 superbowl ring every 5.6 years)
tomlin: 1 ring in 6 years as a head coach (1 superbowl ring every 6 years)

belichick's average is better. his career record is better too.



alasdair


----------



## neversickanymore

I like bill but what's up with this picture?


----------



## axl blaze

not only are his capabilities as a model lacking:

- his capabilities for communication are lacking
- his capabilities to convey general respect for a fellow human doing their job is lacking (the press)
- and his capabilities to NOT CHEAT are lacking (had to throw this one in just for you)

I respect Bill B, just like your team, but I will admit I really don't like the guy. I despise how he treats the press, and yeah I know, WHO is going to stick up for the PRESS but ME? (sarcasm)

such a mightily downtrodden group LOL


----------



## Tommyboy

neversickanymore said:


> ^yeah it was tough to see that coming.. 8)  yeah I still think Kc might lose out, but they looked better than I exspected.



Yea, I thought they looked better than expected too, but then I thought about how they made a shitty denver defense look good, and that took away from it a bit.  Smith had some decent passes though, and but just not enough since they are not used to having to put up that many points since their defense usually scores for them and hold the other team to less.  



entheo said:


> Yes, I meant season, which is not a notion to throw away so quickly. If we can hold Denver under 30 them we still have a better chance of beating them than any other franchise in the league. We were 3 key drops away from winning that game, so don't give me any shit about it not being close.
> Our pass rush didn't record a sack but you hav to give it up to that O-Line. Manning had protection all night and was getting the ball out of his hands in 3 seconds or less.



Yea, and the Broncos were 3 key drops away from blowing KC out of the water.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Alisdair, how does someone living in Cali a patriot fan? I imagine similar to me, I grew up in Colorado, but moved to New England as a teenager. Funny because my dad only watched football when I was a kid, so I'm a broncos fan, but also a Celtic, Red Sox fan.


----------



## alasdairm

^ you may or may not know that i'm originally from the uk. moved to the u.s. in 1993 and lived in boston for 4 years where i became a life-long red sox and patriots fan. i moved back there for a year about a year ago and refreshed my fandom (not that it needed it).



broncos vs. pats next sunday. awesome game. too bad i'll not see it...

alasdair


----------



## alasdairm

axl blaze said:


> not only are his capabilities as a model lacking:
> 
> - his capabilities for communication are lacking
> - his capabilities to convey general respect for a fellow human doing their job is lacking (the press)
> - and his capabilities to NOT CHEAT are lacking (had to throw this one in just for you)
> 
> I respect Bill B, just like your team, but I will admit I really don't like the guy. I despise how he treats the press, and yeah I know, WHO is going to stick up for the PRESS but ME? (sarcasm)
> 
> such a mightily downtrodden group LOL


he's a football coach. he gets paid handsomely to win football games. he does that. better than most.

alasdair


----------



## GenericMind




----------



## axl blaze

^ hahaha. right before ESPN could cut off sound, they showed Tom Brady running with Head Ref and yelling, while dropping some pretty loud F-bombs


----------



## alasdairm

haters gonna hate.

i like you and gm, jim. you guys get it. you're not full of ignorant bluster like drinkswithevil or a cheat and a liar like wyld 4 x...

alasdair


----------



## Thanatos

My ignorant bluster will never go away, I just balance it out for my love for the game.
Last night was such a good game, I've been waiting for him to throw lasers downfield like that for 3 years.


----------



## GenericMind

alasdairm said:


> haters gonna hate.
> 
> i like you and gm, jim. you guys get it. you're not full of ignorant bluster like drinkswithevil or a cheat and a liar like wyld 4 x...
> 
> alasdair



I don't think it's possible to be full of bluster when the team you live and breathe for hasn't made the playoffs in 13 years LOL


----------



## axl blaze

I've seen my team lose too many games to be full of ignorant bluster. I've seen SB wins too, but honestly those loses hurt more. Super Bowl XXX (Steelers VS Cowboys) on January 26th 1996 was probably the one that stung the most - I remember that day like it was yesterday, and I was only about 11 years old

plus I've played a lot of sports back in my day. it's never wise to talk too much shit, you never know what is going to happen out there


----------



## Wyld 4 X

alasdairm said:


> haters gonna hate.
> 
> i like you and gm, jim. you guys get it. you're not full of ignorant bluster like drinkswithevil or a cheat and a liar like wyld 4 x...
> 
> alasdair


Please continue.


----------



## alasdairm

GenericMind said:


> I don't think it's possible to be full of bluster when the team you live and breathe for hasn't made the playoffs in 13 years LOL


lol.true.

alasdair


----------



## Tommyboy

axl blaze said:


> ^ hahaha. right before ESPN could cut off sound, they showed Tom Brady running with Head Ref and yelling, while dropping some pretty loud F-bombs



Yea I kept rewinding it on my DVR, sounded like he said it was fucking bullshit, but then they muted his mic or something.


----------



## alasdairm

it was bullshit 

alasdair


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Tbh Ali I'm just so upset about my chargers I take it out on you and the chiefs.... I miss the lt era..... We have the talent but rookie coach and horrible pagano and conservative whisenhunt


----------



## Jabberwocky




----------



## alasdairm

^ lol.

dwe, that was like 4 or 5 years ago. time to move on?

alasdair


----------



## Wyld 4 X

DrinksWithEvil said:


> Tbh Ali I'm just so upset about my chargers I take it out on you and the chiefs.... I miss the lt era..... We have the talent but rookie coach and horrible pagano and conservative whisenhunt



I wouldnt be so down about it.  You have a QB about to enter his prime years.  Talent at RB and WR, with a stud TE.  They will get better on D too.  The problem was letting Norv Turner remain HC for too long.  A new HC with a proven OC is not a bad formula for getting back to contention.  The best part is that Rivers is proving last year was an anomaly for him and he is playing well again.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

ya just need a year or two to mature as a new unit. and superbowl bound in 2015

i called it


----------



## Care

alasdairm said:


> it was bullshit
> 
> alasdair



I wouldnt worry too much, even with the refs robbing the pats of a chance for a win, you guys will probably still lock up the division by week 15. The 49ers on the other hand arent so lucky.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Wow Denver only favored by one.


----------



## GenericMind

The spread is up to 2.5 this morning. Lots of people probably taking Denver with the spread that low. I wouldn't be surprised to see if get wider as the week goes on.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

i just love how KC and denver are all talking shit now , even though SD dominated the AFCW for last 5 out of  the 7 years....


----------



## Kenickie

alasdairm said:


> saying it's fixed and whining about shitty calls is what losers do.
> 
> alasdair



no one quoted this? seriously? this forum be fucking slippin'. 

i agree that bill b is one bad life event away from eating someone, and that's something everyone should recognize. even you, ali. he's a great coach, sure (minus the cheating) but that doesn't make him less of a sociopathic nightmare. and he treats the press like shit.

also i don't think wyld is a cheat or a liar, the man roots for kentucky, which is right there next to vandy for clean sec buttholes.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

the nfl is fixed for manning to win the superbowl so yeah


----------



## Jabberwocky

Must be why he's won so many, huh?


----------



## Kenickie

DrinksWithEvil said:


> the nfl is fixed for manning to win the superbowl so yeah



someone call a safe adult for DWE and send him home, jesus christ.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

Kenickie said:


> someone call a safe adult for DWE and send him home, jesus christ.



lol.....he is on Charger meltdown/suicide watch


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

SarcasticOne said:


> Must be why he's won so many, huh?



hes won one...


the NFL wants him to win one more before he retires....so it willl make more money for the NFL

fucking google it..


kenicke your just a football hipster so stop


----------



## shimazu

I'd call alasdair out on a lot of things but he's still pretending I don't exist


----------



## axl blaze

BL - I came for Pill Reports but stayed for the epic meltdowns


----------



## Wyld 4 X

axl blaze said:


> BL - I came for Pill Reports but stayed for the epic meltdowns



This


----------



## Thanatos

Im sorry Michael





Lol this is real.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

hahaha


----------



## axl blaze

yo Wyld have you heard about the good news; that on Thanksgiving Night the featured game will be the Ravens VS Steelers

wat a great Holiday Gift!!

also, do you think it's delusions of grandeur that I'm expecting Pittsburgh to clean up their act and make the 6th seed?


----------



## Jabberwocky

If rather them get it than sd. Tbph imvho


----------



## Wyld 4 X

axl blaze said:


> yo Wyld have you heard about the good news; that on Thanksgiving Night the featured game will be the Ravens VS Steelers
> 
> wat a great Holiday Gift!!
> 
> also, do you think it's delusions of grandeur that I'm expecting Pittsburgh to clean up their act and make the 6th seed?



It would be very awesome but I have had too much let down this season to allow myself any glimmer of hope.  Its going to take a near miracle to finish 8-8 this year.  Odds are Aaron Rodgers comes back for week 17 and lights up our secondary which makes me I hope they are already out of the playoff hunt by then.

I do love you eternal optimism though broseph.



SarcasticOne said:


> If rather them get it than sd. Tbph imvho


You and DWE should slapbox each other, taint v taint.


----------



## shimazu

they need to mix up the teams playing on thanksgiving I'm not tryin to watch Dallas, Detroit, and Pittsburgh year after year after year

even when detroit was pathetic they put them on thanksgiving


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

SarcasticOne said:


> If rather them get it than sd. Tbph imvho


----------



## Kenickie

it wasn't even enjoyable to watch the saints beat the falcons, it just too terrible to watch. they were playing music so loud at the georgia dome to drown out the saints fans. what happened falcons?


----------



## Thanatos




----------



## DrinksWithEvil

most of RBS these day could do the same or if not more...


----------



## axl blaze

shimazu said:


> they need to mix up the teams playing on thanksgiving I'm not tryin to watch Dallas, Detroit, and Pittsburgh year after year after year
> 
> even when detroit was pathetic they put them on thanksgiving



Pittsburgh isn't like Dallas or Detroit, in that they aren't cemented into the annual Turkey Day football match. I think you're confused or something brah


----------



## neversickanymore

Alright pack.. please take down the fucking viqueans.  lord for real.


----------



## axl blaze

Big Ben is 15-1 as a starter against the Cleveland Clowns

ya'll ready for 16-1???


----------



## Thanatos

DrinksWithEvil said:


> most of RBS these day could do the same or if not more...



I slant think you watch football. Most rb's these days are powerful, prove to me that most half backs can make those cuts.


----------



## shimazu

yeah whatever shittsburgh

im a fan of two teams truly

the eagles
whoever plays dallas

go giants


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Watch out kc


----------



## Thanatos

DrinksWithEvil said:


> Watch out kc



Lolololololololololz have you been watching this game? We were beating you by 11 until 1:15 left in the half. All you have is woodhead.


----------



## Thanatos

5 lead changes in the game and still 20 minutes left. If it keeps up like this it might beat out Pats vs Donkeys for game of the week.
Too bad Tamba and Justin Houstin got injured early.


----------



## axl blaze

looks like DWE's Chargers might pull this off! congrats if they do, DWE, you really needed a win


----------



## Thanatos

Dwayne Bowe says otherwise.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Seeing KC's true colors now.


----------



## Thanatos

Good job Dwe. 3 teams in the playoffs from AfC west.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Hahaha we came to arrowhead and we showed your team Is a joke, lol fuck yes, so stoked... 


Fucking owned


Kansas City is fucking so pissed, the forums for kc are done with smith, plus all those pis on us. 

Noone can win in arrowhead my ass


----------



## Thanatos

Bring it back in DWE, you beat us by 3 points when we had 0 pash rush. I'm not sure if you noticed but Hali and Houston were both out the entire game. 
Smith actually had his best game of the year, idk where you get that idea man.

As for winning in Arrowhead, this was most definitely an exception to the rule. SD was fighting for a playoff birth, you were nearly mathematically excluded if you didn't win today. Perspective braj.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

The good news for KC is they have the #5 seed on lockdown.


----------



## Thanatos

We are repeating 2003


----------



## Wyld 4 X

DrinksWithEvil said:


> Hahaha we came to arrowhead and we showed your team Is a joke, lol fuck yes, so stoked...
> 
> 
> Fucking owned
> 
> 
> Kansas City is fucking so pissed, the forums for kc are done with smith, plus all those pis on us.
> 
> Noone can win in arrowhead my ass





entheo said:


> Bring it back in DWE, you beat us by 3 points when we had 0 pash rush. I'm not sure if you noticed but Hali and Houston were both out the entire game.
> Smith actually had his best game of the year, idk where you get that idea man.
> 
> As for winning in Arrowhead, this was most definitely an exception to the rule. SD was fighting for a playoff birth, you were nearly mathematically excluded if you didn't win today. Perspective braj.



These are examples of 2 teams' fans who are not used to winning.


----------



## axl blaze

I was just going to say the same thing, LOL


----------



## Methox23

Lol Chiefs crumbling...


----------



## Thanatos

Wyld 4 X said:


> These are examples of 2 teams' fans who are not used to winning.



My statement was factual... I wasnt being a homer, just stating that we had no blitz and SD was playing their asses off because they would be out of the post season if they didnt win.


----------



## China Rider

i'm here to congratulate dwe

regardless of how heavier our differences may be

and reminding yall that robert quinn NFC defensive player of the year

not even close at the moment


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Okay we have both are starting wrs out, freeney and half our starters, rookie coach... Don't give me that injury shit.... We outplayed you guys and exposed  who you really are

great game though


----------



## China Rider

never make excuses

 if you care about not being a faggot


----------



## ArCi

Gina rider have you finally realized that Sam Bradford is the reason your teams offense sucks? He'll suck even more when he comes back from that knee injury

Good luck trying to trade him too


----------



## Thanatos

Methox23 said:


> Lol Chiefs crumbling...



Crumbling down to being tied for 3rd best record in football. Yep yep.


----------



## China Rider

Arci said:


> Gina rider have you finally realized that Sam Bradford is the reason your teams offense sucks?
> 
> Good luck trying to trade him too


the points they've been putting up have been all luck of the tavon austin, defense and special teams

improperly utilizing sam may have been the problem

thought they could just sling it around, cause of some young speed, prized LT, lack of backfield experience and throwing accuracy 

plus, everyone else does it

bradford shouldn't pass the ball more than 30 times a game
keep same game plan they've been using with clemons and see what happens

watching kellen play these past few weeks is a reminder of how good of a passer bradford is 

having zac stacy step up is huge, any dude who rushes for 1000+ at vandy two years in a row is a keeper imo

suddenly, next week @SF means something, aw yeahhhhhh

and as always, future is bright


----------



## Thanatos

China Rider said:


> the points they've been putting up have been all luck of the tavon austin, defense and special teams
> 
> improperly utilizing sam may have been the problem
> 
> thought they could just sling it around, cause of some young speed, prized LT, lack of backfield experience and throwing accuracy
> 
> plus, everyone else does it
> 
> bradford shouldn't pass the ball more than 30 times a game
> keep same game plan they've been using with clemons and see what happens
> 
> watching kellen play these past few weeks is a reminder of how good of a passer bradford is
> 
> having zac stacy step up is huge, any dude who rushes for 1000+ at vandy two years in a row is a keeper imo
> 
> suddenly, next week @SF means something, aw yeahhhhhh
> 
> and as always, future is bright





China Rider said:


> never make excuses
> 
> if you care about not being a faggot



Uh huh. Okay.


----------



## neversickanymore

I know its just gb and min.. but as im a gb fan that was a exciting game till the end.. tie.. yeah its like having amazing sex with no orgasm.. it kinda leaves one confused...


----------



## China Rider

entheo said:


> Uh huh. Okay.



k bye

what's funny is anyone that isn't a rams fan probably thinks they're overachieving like fuck at 5-6

they're at about what i expected

it's always about year 3, the jerry kill law


----------



## Thanatos

neversickanymore said:


> I know its just gb and min.. but as im a gb fan that was a exciting game till the end.. tie.. yeah its like having amazing sex with no orgasm.. it kinda leaves one confused...



I felt a bit like that for my game. My heart was pounding the whole time with excitement. I can't even hate on SD they played a good game and Rivers torched us.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Entheo, it's just that kc played two starting qbs last two weeks and lost


----------



## Jabberwocky

I'm the only person who took sd this week in our football pool. Fucking sucked wanting them to win, but I guess now if broncos win tonight, we have ourselves first place.


----------



## China Rider

this years afc south may be worse than '10-'11 nfc west

WTF

don't fuck this up titans, march into playoffs looking confused as fuck
what's another 10 years being stuck with coach that just teases the shit out of you?


----------



## Thanatos

DrinksWithEvil said:


> Entheo, it's just that kc played two starting qbs last two weeks and lost



Yeah, two of the best QB's in the last 25 years. Our man-man was lacking and we have no zone. Improvement NEED to be made.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

I'm glad to see rivers coming to form, kc just needs a good qb.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Well we're definitely see if Peyton can play in the cold, because
It is fucking COLD around here


----------



## Tommyboy

DrinksWithEvil said:


> I'm glad to see rivers coming to form, kc just needs a good qb.



He's one hell of a competitor.  Earlier in this thread someone said that he's just coming into his prime now and that his next 3 seasons should also be in his prime years but I think this is the last year of his 'prime' as he's getting old now.


----------



## Thanatos

SarcasticOne said:


> Well we're definitely see if Peyton can play in the cold, because
> It is fucking COLD around here



What the temp at Gilette stadium? I just looked at the weather for next week hate and it's only gonna get down to 35° or so.


----------



## China Rider

Tommyboy said:


> Earlier in this thread someone said that he's just coming into his prime now and that his next 3 seasons should also be in his prime years



lol source plz

he's in what, his 9th season?

all as a starter

honorable qbs that have been in league more than 2 full seasons, that havn't quite peaked yet:
matt ryan, has done well, but will soon be a statistical hydra
nick fowles
kim newton
sam bradford
maybe stafford, so hard to judge when you've got XL jerry rice along your side the entire time, gotta get those INT #s down


that's about it
the rest of the crew who've had their chance are either already or about to be out of the league, at least as starter


----------



## Thanatos

On further review, Andy Ried may have been the reason KC lost today. 1 timeout with 1:15 left I the end zone as well as playing man coverage while SD was in striking distance with 24 seconds left. 

I didn't even think about that till now.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

nah rivers will be playing hard ball for the next 2+ years..


----------



## Jabberwocky

Well, since you say so.


----------



## Jabberwocky

It's 16 with the wind chill here, and I'm less than an hour from foxboro


----------



## neversickanymore

yeah paton already looks like he is frozen.. shit I picked d town but i really have doubts now..


----------



## axl blaze

Rivers is in the same draft class as Roflisberger and Eli Manning

I would say those QBs are RIGHT into their prime at this moment (but hot damn Roflisberger has been hit much more than those two)

anybody else catch Big Ben's pooch punt? was ballin'. he would be the biggest, ugliest soccer player around


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

And he is making them look like rookies =p

brees was in the same class i believe. or the year before.


----------



## China Rider

axl blaze said:


> anybody else catch Big Ben's pooch punt? was ballin'.


not until i say this, awesome indeed

but give me the doug flutie drop kick


----------



## axl blaze

man somewhere Alasdair is sipping strawberry daiquiris on a beach in Thailand or whatever happy as a lark

congrats Ali. big win for the Patsies tonight


----------



## Care

Epic sunday night game, kind of a weak ending though.


----------



## neversickanymore

@ axel and alas


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Should be one for me 

sd


----------



## axl blaze

the real treat will be besting Baltimore this Thursday on Thanksgiving Night...

what a huge game! it's essentially an elimination game for the loser


----------



## Thanatos

Go Ravens!


----------



## Wyld 4 X

entheo said:


> Go Ravens!



And I was about to say something complimentary about KC....oh well.  Good luck beating Tom Brady in Foxboro.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

entheo said:


> On further review, Andy Ried may have been the reason KC lost today. 1 timeout with 1:15 left I the end zone as well as playing man coverage while SD was in striking distance with 24 seconds left.
> 
> I didn't even think about that till now.



That was definitely a head scratcher.  Andy is usually smarter than that.


----------



## Thanatos

I was under the same impression until I took a moment to collect myself and review the last few minutes. That game 'may' have gone a different way of we had one more time out!

Lol don't get too mad, I just like Balt cuz of the 2000 championship team. I don't mind the steelers at all.


----------



## shimazu

andy reid has bad clock management?

FUCKING LOL

coulda told you that

field goals don't win championships, they just get you to the play in game

sucks TO BE YOU MANNNNNNn


----------



## neversickanymore

DrinksWithEvil said:


> Should be one for me
> 
> sd


  I say boat drinks all around......


----------



## Thanatos

I should have listened, when you didn't warn me


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

lol the chiefs ex coach,coach on espen said that KC are starting to play good QBs and might lose the rest of their games


----------



## axl blaze

an interesting little mini-documentary on ESPN right now about pro football players and concussions. saying how one former NFL athlete has to take a picture of his hotel room every time he leaves it, because he won't remember which one he is staying at when he is on his way back. they also compared the NFL to the bloodshed that was found in the Roman Coliseum - always a fitting metaphor

honestly if you gave me the pay that those guys get and all the glory/memories that goes with playing professional football, I would take that in a second over head injuries later in life. I would be buying my mom a house and living up my pro days - but I guess I could be considered crazy?

what about ya'll?


----------



## shimazu

and you'd probably change your stance when you can't even wipe your own ass at age 40


----------



## neversickanymore

shimazu said:


> and you'd probably change your stance when you can't even wipe your own ass at age 40


 this


----------



## MikeOekiM

axl blaze said:


> an interesting little mini-documentary on ESPN right now about pro football players and concussions. saying how one former NFL athlete has to take a picture of his hotel room every time he leaves it, because he won't remember which one he is staying at when he is on his way back. they also compared the NFL to the bloodshed that was found in the Roman Coliseum - always a fitting metaphor
> 
> honestly if you gave me the pay that those guys get and all the glory/memories that goes with playing professional football, I would take that in a second over head injuries later in life. I would be buying my mom a house and living up my pro days - but I guess I could be considered crazy?
> 
> what about ya'll?



id think anyone who wouldnt take the opportunity to play in the NFL would be crazy, not the other way. 

any former player who sues the nfl is a joke imo


----------



## Care

axl blaze said:


> an interesting little mini-documentary on ESPN right now about pro football players and concussions. saying how one former NFL athlete has to take a picture of his hotel room every time he leaves it, because he won't remember which one he is staying at when he is on his way back. they also compared the NFL to the bloodshed that was found in the Roman Coliseum - always a fitting metaphor
> 
> honestly if you gave me the pay that those guys get and all the glory/memories that goes with playing professional football, I would take that in a second over head injuries later in life. I would be buying my mom a house and living up my pro days - but I guess I could be considered crazy?
> 
> what about ya'll?



Football is a violent fucking sport, its what makes it so appealing to many people. I think the comparison to the roman collessium is very apt, football is a physical battle! When a sport is as violent as footbal, there are going to be repercussions for the participants. Many of them will have their health deteriorate significantly once they hit middle age, but thats no excuse to pussify the game! These guys get payed millions of dollars to play a game 16-19 times a year. Many of the top players get lucritave advertising deals, or use the fame they got from playing football to make a living in some other way. What would these kids be doing if they werent playing football? I hate to say it, but in a sport dominated by black people (lets face it, many of them grow up with the temptations of drugs/gangs/other illegal activity) I think playing and excelling at football at a young age does a lot of good for a lot of kids. 

It seems to me like the players want to have their cake and eat it too, they want all the money and fame that comes with being our modern day gladiators, but they dont want to have to deal with the havok it wreaks on their bodies. Its bullshit if you ask me, they knew what they signed up for.

What I think should happen.

1: In order to play in the NFL, every player signs a waiver that absolves the NFL of any harm that comes from football related injuries later in life.

2: Along with the waiver, once a player enters the league, they get free healthcare for life, along with a small stipend if their football related injuries prevent them from working later in life.

3: The league continues to implement their rules against helment to helmet hits on defenseless players, but focuses more on issuing fines and suspensions to violators, rather than handing out game changing penalties every time a hit looks bad.


----------



## shimazu

its more about the guys who _dont_ get millions of dollars (all contracts are pre-tax figures btw, everyone forgets this. Have you looked at YOUR paycheck lately? gross /= net) yet still were lied to by the NFL about concussions. 

If they had just been up front about this shit like they are trying to do now, there wouldn even be a lawsuit

but they denied any link from concussions to permanent brain injury while making BILLIONS off big hits and gladiator-esque behavior

I dont take either side really, the players know the risks, the league knows the risks

all that is expected is just some honesty, which the NFL and its large team of lawyers never seems to have to resort to


----------



## Care

shimazu said:


> its more about the guys who _dont_ get millions of dollars (all contracts are pre-tax figures btw, everyone forgets this. Have you looked at YOUR paycheck lately? gross /= net) yet still were lied to by the NFL about concussions.
> 
> If they had just been up front about this shit like they are trying to do now, there wouldn even be a lawsuit
> 
> but they denied any link from concussions to permanent brain injury while making BILLIONS off big hits and gladiator-esque behavior
> 
> I dont take either side really, the players know the risks, the league knows the risks
> 
> all that is expected is just some honesty, which the NFL and its large team of lawyers never seems to have to resort to



Call me crazy but I think a half mil a year for a few years should have you set for life. Kids just dont plan accordingly and choose to live like rappers for a few years.

Thats another thing the league should do, have a big financial seminar for all rookies every year where ex-players come and talk about how short most NFL careers are and how important money management is.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

Care said:


> Thats another thing the league should do, have a big financial seminar for all rookies every year where ex-players come and talk about how short most NFL careers are and how important money management is.



This actually happens (on the 49ers anyway).  I know a guy who used to work for them and one of his duties was to educate the rookies on the basics of financial responsibility.  He told me many of these guys, especially the more coveted ones, had been so sheltered that they didnt even know how to write a check, set up utilities in their name, etc. because they were made to live like kings so to speak.  The problem is these kids and the money they are making so early believe the moochers who have been hanging with them since childhood and let them "manage" their money.  Sad.


----------



## Thanatos

Care said:


> Call me crazy but I think a half mil a year for a few years should have you set for life. Kids just dont plan accordingly and choose to live like rappers for a few years.
> 
> Thats another thing the league should do, have a big financial seminar for all rookies every year where ex-players come and talk about how short most NFL careers are and how important money management is.


Sorry, but they already have that covered. It's called the rookie symposium. All players must pay their agent a percentage of their salary, up to 10-15%. NFL contracts are never guareenteed, most players come out of the league handicapped and without any hope of future employment. 

The average American is likely to earn 1.2 million dollars over their lifetime, while NFL players will only earn about half as much with most of it being earned/heavily taxed in a very short amount of time. Quite a few ball players feel obligated to relieve their families from poverty as well, something the average person would never have to even consider.


----------



## Kenickie

Black people being rescued from the desperate clutches of depression era poverty and raised up to the million dollar milky white tit of the NFL is an outlier, not the norm, Care. most of them are from normal, working or middle class families, from the country or from the suburbs, they go to college and play college ball and then most of them _don't_ go to the NFL and go on to lead normal middle class lives as insurance salesmen or EMTs or bankers or whatever they went to college for. if you're looking for every-black-player-is-like-The-Blind-Side, look at basketball - where they recruit straight out of high school. 

not all black people live in cities, especially in the south. rural living is kind of shit, but it's shit for everyone, including the white people who live there. they play football not to escape the terror filled running the streets gang warfare - but because it's a way for them to go to college, which most likely their parents never did, or older brother never did, or whatever.

education is an extremely stressed high priority in black families, _education_ is the way for black children to not end up in prison or dead. no black mother says hurry up be good at football so you can go to the nfl, they say be good at football because they'll pay for you to go to college. but i know you don't know that, since you've never met a coloured person in real life.


----------



## axl blaze

AND the first team to be eliminated from playoff contention is the Atlanta Falcons!

it wasn't supposed to be like this! Matt Ryan was coming back from his best year, Tony Gonzalez was returning for one more Jerome Bettis-like chance at glory! it was Super Bowl or Bust.... well bust done won out!


----------



## GenericMind

The Bills are going to demolish the Falcons this week even worse than they did to the Jets before our BYE.


----------



## shimazu

Kenickie said:


> but i know you don't know that, since you've never met a coloured person in real life.



im sure he's been stuck behind at least one placing a lengthy order at a fast food chain


----------



## Tommyboy

Care said:


> Call me crazy but I think a half mil a year for a few years should have you set for life. Kids just dont plan accordingly and choose to live like rappers for a few years.
> 
> Thats another thing the league should do, have a big financial seminar for all rookies every year where ex-players come and talk about how short most NFL careers are and how important money management is.



Have you seen the ESPN 30 for 30 episode called 'Broke' that shows how a few of them end up spending/losing a lot of their money?  It was pretty good, and I think you can watch it here.


----------



## bennyZA

Does anyone else think RG3 should retire?  I've realized that the dude is just not made for professional football.  The dude is made out of glass.  The only thing that kept him from being destroyed is his legs, and after 2 acl issues, I think that might not be working so well anymore.  Ahmad Brooks said that RG3 shouldn't be playing football cause his knee's not better, but it's been a year + since the original injury.  I think what Brooks' is trying to say is that RG3 is simply not cut out for pro level hits.  How many times did RG3 stay on the ground for awhile, 4-5 times?

With his endorsements and shit, he's worth 10 million already.  Perhaps he should cut his losses and move on, he's smart enough that there are plenty of options open to him, perhaps even become an analyst right off the bat.  He would also be a legend, NFL rookie of the year who retired to avoid long term injury.  He would be a new voice of reason.  Some of those college stars might get to the NFL, realize the defenses are just too good and too big for some college standouts to play.  Perhaps guys like Danny Amendola, Sidney Rice, Darren McFadden might look at RG3 as an example of the future of the NFL.


----------



## axl blaze

honestly I knew after last year, the "Year of the Break-out Rookie Quarterback," that at least half of these rookie QBs were going to be a flash-in-the-pan. I remember Big Ben Roflsberger was asked about the extreme amount of success those rookies enjoyed last year, and his response was sorta like "well, let's just wait another year or two before we crown them Kings"

and I believed Big Ben then and I believe him even more so now. it's possible for an athlete to experience success as a QB for one year. difficult, but still possible. however, a truly great QB will be great for many more years but one year

I think RG3 had a good year because he was in tip top physical condition and health. his coaches STUPIDLY called plays that, while they were successful, spited his body. I remember last year seeing RG3 line up as a WIDE RECEIVER for a play, against the Steelers, and then what happened? the ball was thrown to him, but he dropped it cuz he got ABSOLUTELY SMASHED by the hardest hitter on Pittsbugh's defense, our safety Ryan Clark

I also think Collin Kaepernick is not even better than an average QB. last year, San Fran was an absolute BEAST on all aspects of the team. they had an amazing defense, so many weapons on offense, and FRANK GORE tearing it up. with those kind of levels of bad assery, only a putz at QB would have missed the playoffs. I seriously doubt CK will be in this league for more than 3 or so years...


----------



## Tommyboy

axl blaze said:


> honestly I knew after last year, the "Year of the Break-out Rookie Quarterback," that at least half of these rookie QBs were going to be a flash-in-the-pan. I remember Big Ben Roflsberger was asked about the extreme amount of success those rookies enjoyed last year, and his response was sorta like "well, let's just wait another year or two before we crown them Kings"
> 
> and I believed Big Ben then and I believe him even more so now. it's possible for an athlete to experience success as a QB for one year. difficult, but still possible. however, a truly great QB will be great for many more years but one year
> 
> I think RG3 had a good year because he was in tip top physical condition and health. his coaches STUPIDLY called plays that, while they were successful, spited his body. I remember last year seeing RG3 line up as a WIDE RECEIVER for a play, against the Steelers, and then what happened? the ball was thrown to him, but he dropped it cuz he got ABSOLUTELY SMASHED by the hardest hitter on Pittsbugh's defense, our safety Ryan Clark
> 
> I also think Collin Kaepernick is not even better than an average QB. last year, San Fran was an absolute BEAST on all aspects of the team. they had an amazing defense, so many weapons on offense, and FRANK GORE tearing it up. with those kind of levels of bad assery, only a putz at QB would have missed the playoffs. I seriously doubt CK will be in this league for more than 3 or so years...



I think RG3 is just scared, and that may very well do him in.

As for Kaep, I think he's good, but if you look around the league you'll see that all the elite QB's are 'pocket passers' and that's likely never to change, as defenses catch on to the fast mobile QB's, and they end up being plagued by injuries so end up as back-ups (just look at Vick).  Kaep throws a decent ball though, so maybe he can be more of a McNabb who could throw the ball and only scramble when he needed to.  I don't know though, and as always only time will tell.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

DGAF


----------



## Kenickie

shimazu said:


> im sure he's been stuck behind at least one placing a lengthy order at a fast food chain




Care's a vegan, has never happened


----------



## Care

The city I live in is one of the most multicultural big cities int eh US, ive met plenty of black people. I realize that a lot of black people dont grow up in inner cities, which is why I used the word MANY instead of ALL.

And im not a vegan. Stop being such a stupid cunt.


----------



## neversickanymore

61 yards for green bay  403 yards for detroit..


----------



## Kenickie

Care said:


> The city I live in is one of the most multicultural big cities int eh US, ive met plenty of black people. I realize that a lot of black people dont grow up in inner cities, which is why I used the word MANY instead of ALL.
> 
> And im not a vegan. Stop being such a stupid cunt.




ooo someone can't take a joke


----------



## neversickanymore

Wish pit would have pulled that off.. Whats with the fucking helmet coming off rule.. what a joke as it really does not protect anyone.. hope those boys are alright.


----------



## One Thousand Words

I don't understand why helmet to helmet isn't a penalty in that situation? Surely that is protecting the players more than some of the soft face mask penalties that get dished out


----------



## axl blaze

I know, Busty. he was obviously "targeting"

and then the rule that the player is done automatically when his helmet comes off, NO forward progress what-so-ever was bullshit

but again, I tip my hat off to the Ravens. they had that stadium rocking. I hate Baltimore so so much, but I do respect them. it was a classic AFC North rivalry grudge match. I don't have much to add except that Pittsburgh's kicker made an absolute ass out of himself






and LOL SMFH @ Tomlin


----------



## Methox23




----------



## Methox23

Tomlin didn't put Jacoby off his turkey...


----------



## shimazu

damn I heard the cardinals are the number one rush defense?

so many possible outcomes

shady could go for 150 or 15 I feel like and it all depends on if Nick Foles can get somhing going off play action

hes pretty good at it though, he acfually just pretty good at a lot of shit

carson palmer throwin either 2 tds or 2ints

defense is somewhat better but Cary Williams, WHERE U AT?

if he gets more pass breakups than penalty flags he had a decen game

you gotta be better than decent against larr fitz though, fuck I still remember 07, he ran all over every team in the playoffs

should have left AZ and wenf to New England

randy moss all over again


----------



## China Rider

that ma'fucker larry fitz grew up in minnesota
but went to Pitt, nearly unforgivable 

at least he stayed out of big ten, but damn gophs could have used ya

AZ is looking tough, bruce arians is a great coach... go eagles

go rams, beat harbaugh, say good bye to stupid candle in the wind stadium


----------



## axl blaze

I always assumed Larry was from Pittsburgh? he always talks about his family being there and shit?

DAMN he would be a good Steeler. what fan WOULDN'T want Larry Fitzgerald? not only is he perpetually at the top of his game, he is a class act


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

shimazu said:


> its more about the guys who _dont_ get millions of dollars (all contracts are pre-tax figures btw, everyone forgets this. Have you looked at YOUR paycheck lately? gross /= net) yet still were lied to by the NFL about concussions.
> 
> If they had just been up front about this shit like they are trying to do now, there wouldn even be a lawsuit
> 
> but they denied any link from concussions to permanent brain injury while making BILLIONS off big hits and gladiator-esque behavior
> 
> I dont take either side really, the players know the risks, the league knows the risks
> 
> all that is expected is just some honesty, which the NFL and its large team of lawyers never seems to have to resort to





This. The issue isn't that these guys are having health problems from playing football. The issue is that the NFL knowingly and willfully covered up data pertaining to the issue that might have helped these guys make a more informed decision, or at the very least prepare for this possibility later in life. Many of them say that if they could go back in time, they would do it all again, but it would have been nice to know. 



			
				Kenickie said:
			
		

> Black people being rescued from the desperate clutches of depression era poverty and raised up to the million dollar milky white tit of the NFL is an outlier, not the norm, Care. most of them are from normal, working or middle class families, from the country or from the suburbs, they go to college and play college ball and then most of them don't go to the NFL and go on to lead normal middle class lives as insurance salesmen or EMTs or bankers or whatever they went to college for. if you're looking for every-black-player-is-like-The-Blind-Side, look at basketball - where they recruit straight out of high school.
> 
> not all black people live in cities, especially in the south. rural living is kind of shit, but it's shit for everyone, including the white people who live there. they play football not to escape the terror filled running the streets gang warfare - but because it's a way for them to go to college, which most likely their parents never did, or older brother never did, or whatever.
> 
> education is an extremely stressed high priority in black families, education is the way for black children to not end up in prison or dead. no black mother says hurry up be good at football so you can go to the nfl, they say be good at football because they'll pay for you to go to college. but i know you don't know that, since you've never met a coloured person in real life.




And this. For the most part. 


Maybe it is just where I live, but the overwhelming majority of kids being recruited down here are from the inner-cities. They come from desperate ass circumstances, and I think you pretty much need to come from desperate circumstances to play in the NFL, even before all this shit about concussions came out. You knew from the start that you were at the very least sacrificing your body if you made a career out of football. 


Although it seems like everyone forgets that white people are desperate too. A lot of these NFL players are white guys who came from rural communities out in the middle of Who-Gives-a-Fuck, where football was looked at as the only way out for a lot of young people as well. It's not an exclusively black thing. 


And it seems that some of these mothers do only care if their son makes the NFL down here. Football is a way of life in the inner-city areas of South Florida.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

I'm so sick of the Cowboys and tony romp and this America's team bulls shit, 

if they make the playoffs I swear to god I'll spear a baby puffer fish


----------



## China Rider

DrinksWithEvil said:


> I'm so sick of the Cowboys and tony romp and this America's team bulls shit,
> 
> if they make the playoffs I swear to god I'll spear a baby puffer fish



the cowboy franchise will always be the sport's media's sugar daddy

goal of national media is to get as many people looking at them, cause of advertising

more views, more money
they can't ignore the huge ratings spike after saddling up

marketing research technology is x100 what it was 20 years ago

stop tuning into popular media, there's some excellent alternative media outlets(blogs, podcasts, youtube, etc), expect them to improve as years go on

i feel your pain though, when any of my teams are playing well i tune in and hope to see them get exposure that i feel they deserve
might get a mention, but their on-field performance will never dominate a discussion 

so now i'm extremely selective when i tune into anything nflnetwork, espn, or fox sports, they don't care about my needs

the standards they hold their on-air talent to appears too conservative, censoring personalities is unpure BS, huge turnoff
gotta give them credit for being smart enough to cover what the world's eye is on, with confidence, thanks to marketing research 

all stories truly inspiring?
not $$worth$$ their $$time$$


----------



## shimazu

yo china rider you should really listen to 610 man I don't know why you gotta be difficult. maybe not so much today but like, mmmmmm, 10am-6pm on most weekdays, it's pretty good shit. the morning people are pretty funny sometimes but angelo is seriously such a jackass about some shit. like you need someone like that for the other hosts to rip on but he is pretty obnoxious sometimes

http://betaplayer.radio.com/player/sportsradio-94wip

wow I just tune in and learn Josh Harris bought Charlton Athletic of the Football League Championship

no idea what to make of this guy, but if they ever get in the premier league thats a good money maker

I feel like MCW should get partial stake in this Charlton investment, if you watch the sixers you know what im sayin


----------



## China Rider

shimazu said:


> yo china rider you should really listen to 610 man I don't know why you gotta be difficult


this is when i'm supposed to tell you that i'll check it out/looks cool or immediately write it off and shit all over it...right?

when it comes to sports/art/humor, my curiosity is selfish and can't be influenced, something i've learned to accept
i can see potential in shit, but unless i discovered it on my own, probably not going to grab/hold my attention out of the gate

sports related content hasn't been very desirable to me lately
i'll be back though

i love my sport's journalism judgmental, but it either works or it doesn't even come close


----------



## shimazu

it started in like the 60s iirc and how the fuck you expect to truly "discover" anything on your own in the internet age?

just listen to it sometime, its a lot easier if you get it on your car radio though since the rest of it is pretty uninspiring. Jim Rome gets to speak for one minute every once and a while. the perfect podcast for you to slowly remove your cup from his balls by weening you slowly imo


----------



## Kenickie

those thanksgiving day games were shit

my packers fan friends up there in the frozen north shit bricks lol


----------



## axl blaze

China Rider said:


> AZ is looking tough, bruce arians is a great coach... go eagles



btw Bruce Arians fucking sucks


----------



## Thanatos




----------



## We are all ONE

axl blaze said:


> I also think Collin Kaepernick is not even better than an average QB. last year, San Fran was an absolute BEAST on all aspects of the team. they had an amazing defense, so many weapons on offense, and FRANK GORE tearing it up. with those kind of levels of bad assery, only a putz at QB would have missed the playoffs. I seriously doubt CK will be in this league for more than 3 or so years...





1st year stats of elite QBs playing 10 or more games in NFL:

Elway: 47.5%, 7 TD, 14 Int, Rate 54.9
Tarkenton: 56.1%, 18TD, 17Int, Rate 74.7
Montana: 64.5%, 15TD, 9Int, Rate 87.8
Young: 53.7%, 8TD, 13 Int, Rate 65.5
*Bradshaw: 38.%, 6TD, 24 Int, Rate 30.4*lol 
Peyton Manning: 56.7%, 26TD, 28 Int, Rate 71.2
Brady: 63.9%, 18TD, 12 Int, Rate 86.5
Favre: 64.1%, 18 TD, 13 Int, Rate 85.3
Brees: 60.8%, 17 TD, 16 Int, rate 76.9

Colin Kaepernick: 62.4% (higher than Elway, Tarkenton, Young, Bradshaw, Manning, and Brees)
10 TD, 3 Int (Better TD to Int ratio than all of them), Rate: 98.3 = BEST QUARTERBACK RATING OF THE BUNCH, and the only QB in the bunch to take his team to a Super Bowl in year 1.

There are a few that started out better, but damned few. Right now his Rating is 86.6, ranking him 11th out of more than 50 NFL QBs who have started games this year.

People that are writing Kaepernick off REALLY have a limited understanding of what it takes to make a successful NFL quarterback, and underestimate his potential to take this team deep into the playoffs at their own risk.

Ill fight you all day on this axl, only time will tell
I will repeat, losing your #1 and #2 receivers to start the year WILL make a difference

You must have missed the rookie qb who had yet to play a full year have a brilliant come back win in the NFC championship and then almost come back to within 1 play of winning the super bowl


----------



## axl blaze

yeah we could go back and forth forever. I will readily admit I could be wrong - only time will truly tell


----------



## We are all ONE

BroFist

Bartender! Don Julio , double em up


----------



## shimazu

Kaep is a good QB, but he also walked into a pretty nice situation in SF. Solid defense, solid run game, they were supposed to be good for like the two previous seasons before harbaugh showed up. 

I think he is the third best QB just going off raw talent out of that draft after Andrew Luck and RG3, but there's so many more factors that go into what makes a successful quarterback.

He hasnt had the most stocked assortment of people to throw to this year either, he'll come around but he has to stop getting happy feet so quick


----------



## We are all ONE

He is a perfectionist and I admit he has a ton to learn
But he can pass it and puts in the work
Ill take him over RGwhite anyday


----------



## China Rider

ramz gone win today

aint tellin' why


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Patriots are looking like a loss at halftime


----------



## Tommyboy

So the Chiefs lost their 3rd straight game.  They are still a good team and should win at least 2 out of their 4 final games, but I think everyone sees that they are not a Super Bowl caliber team.


----------



## Methox23

Hello Chiefs


----------



## Thanatos

^ still a top 5 team in the whole league. Manning was on fire we were only 5 yards from tying that game up.
Tommyboy, that's reasonable. But the rest of you guys just don't understand what you are talking about.

Broncos are either the #1 or #2 team in the league and they barely won that game.


----------



## shimazu

Ive said countless times the Chiefs can definitely make the AFC championship game depending on who they play in the Wild Card.

if they get Indy, I think they win that

the Bengals, idk id lean towards Cinci but only because I said theyd win a playoff game this year

then, id say they have a better shot at beating the Broncos rather than the Patriots. its hard to beat an NFL team 3 times in a season and I think if their pass rush can cause a few turnovers that set the offense up for easy points (or preferably defensive tds) they can beat the Broncos especially if its a brutally cold and windy day. 

now, if they play the Pats, I think they would get beat and it wouldnt be a blowout, but never really in question


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

entheo said:


> ^ still a top 5 team in the whole league. Manning was on fire we were only 5 yards from tying that game up.
> Tommyboy, that's reasonable. But the rest of you guys just don't understand what you are talking about.
> 
> Broncos are either the #1 or #2 team in the league and they barely won that game.


rivers beat you in arrowhead, in pretty much the same fashion. Like many experts have said, your finally playing good qbs. one and done for sure 



Looks like Vicks career is done


----------



## Thanatos

Chiefs can play zone D to save their lives, Denver is our kryptonite.
I think we should be able to win out though, Indy is too inconsistent for me to believe they will beat us in the regular season. Possibly during the playoffs, I haven't looked into the seeding tonight.

Btw shim, I totally underestimated the Eagles this year. I'm thoroughly surprised and hapy for you bro.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Lol no way kc is winning out, with playing all good qbs, Def not at sd

but who knows, any given Sunday


----------



## Thanatos

DrinksWithEvil said:


> rivers beat you in arrowhead, in pretty much the same fashion. Like many experts have said, your finally playing good qbs. one and done for sure
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like Vicks career is done



Does anyone else see the flaws in this statement? DWE doesn't understand how football works and won't listen to logic.
Btw Evan, the last two losses were down to the wire, as in about to force OT less than 10 yards from the end zone. You don't really even deserve to discuss football because you have no knowledge about the game, not even about your Bolts.




DrinksWithEvil said:


> Lol no way kc is winning out, with playing all good qbs, Def not at sd
> 
> but who knows, any given Sunday


SD has little to no homefield advantage btw, Chargers an arrives historically play better away...

'any given Sunday' is what people that can't come up with a critical, reasonable response say when they are baffled at how to talk about football. It's an excuse statement buddy.


----------



## shimazu

Vick will be able to get a job as a backup no problem. All 32 teams in the league would take him as a backup. He provides instant explosiveness and the only really knock on the guy post-prison stint is that he cant stay healthy. aka, perfect backup.  

I could see him going to a team like the Patriots, or even the Browns if they get rid of Weeden. idk, either way, hes still a top 20 QB when healthy.

yeah entheo its been a very strange years and Im kind of pissed Maclin got hurt. I think he could really be the reliable second option for Foles rather than Riley Cooper. Defense still worries me, theyre gonna get beat deep by QBs more effective than Carson Palmer so the game against Detroit is definitely a statement game for this secondary.

I think Foles lights up Detroit though, if they get the screen game going Shady is going to have a field day against the Detroit secondary / lbs


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Same with the Denver game tonight easily could could of went in your way 
stop being bitter. Kc was good when they played shitty qbs

no doubt foles will light up Detroit just got a make sure your secondary covers megatron


----------



## Thanatos

^ I'm not bitter, I don't like to discuss football with someone that makes senseless futile arguments. You have no real analysis, you're wasting bandwidth.

I bet you can't even tell me why a zone defense(something KC doesn't play) could have been the difference between a W and an L. You're sad really.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Kc defense all about pass rush, and especially with your rushers not in top health, that's not good. Get rid of copper and we will get rid of cox


rg3 is so overrated and I'm glad newton is stepping up, bout time, needs to show some auburn umpph


----------



## Thanatos

DrinksWithEvil said:


> Kc defense all about pass rush, and especially with your rushers not in top health, that's not good. Get rid of copper and we will get rid of cox



You're officially retarded. It's all about bump and run, in the AFC idiot.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

That's almost every team in the nfl lol, if they can do it


I feel bad for Washington


----------



## Wyld 4 X

We are all ONE said:


> 1st year stats of elite QBs playing 10 or more games in NFL:
> 
> Elway: 47.5%, 7 TD, 14 Int, Rate 54.9
> Tarkenton: 56.1%, 18TD, 17Int, Rate 74.7
> Montana: 64.5%, 15TD, 9Int, Rate 87.8
> Young: 53.7%, 8TD, 13 Int, Rate 65.5
> *Bradshaw: 38.%, 6TD, 24 Int, Rate 30.4*lol
> Peyton Manning: 56.7%, 26TD, 28 Int, Rate 71.2
> Brady: 63.9%, 18TD, 12 Int, Rate 86.5
> Favre: 64.1%, 18 TD, 13 Int, Rate 85.3
> Brees: 60.8%, 17 TD, 16 Int, rate 76.9
> 
> Colin Kaepernick: 62.4% (higher than Elway, Tarkenton, Young, Bradshaw, Manning, and Brees)
> 10 TD, 3 Int (Better TD to Int ratio than all of them), Rate: 98.3 = BEST QUARTERBACK RATING OF THE BUNCH, and the only QB in the bunch to take his team to a Super Bowl in year 1.
> 
> There are a few that started out better, but damned few. Right now his Rating is 86.6, ranking him 11th out of more than 50 NFL QBs who have started games this year.
> 
> People that are writing Kaepernick off REALLY have a limited understanding of what it takes to make a successful NFL quarterback, and underestimate his potential to take this team deep into the playoffs at their own risk.


tl;dr

The most important stat is SB wins:

Bradshaw 4-0 100%

Kaep 0-1 0%

Kaep can never even be the best all-time QB of his team's history.  Yeah lol about Bradshaw's stats but understand he played and won in a different era.  Tarkenton was a great stats QB of that era but could never win the big one.


> I will repeat, losing your #1 and #2 receivers to start the year WILL make a difference
> 
> You must have missed the rookie qb who had yet to play a full year have a brilliant come back win in the NFC championship and then almost come back to within 1 play of winning the super bowl


If frogs had wings.....


----------



## neversickanymore

after a lifetime .. page 39 im pretty sure....  

14-10-2013



Wyld 4 X said:


> I cannot wait until KC loses.....just because of the meltdown that is going to ensue.





neversickanymore said:


> ^ could it be possible that they dont win a single game after the bye week??


----------



## Wyld 4 X

^^  lol, nice


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Yep losing our starting wrs, just like sd has, had made a huge difference plus our pass rush is injured 

next year


----------



## Thanatos

^ your pass rush is injured? Lol Hali and Houston are 2 of the top 5 OLB's in the world. Don't even bring up pass rush, you just dont understand.

Wtf is with you people constantly talking mess and using the phrase melt down? I live in KC and the general consensus is that we are still having an awesome season and Chiefs fans are the most devoted and loyal fans in the game. You guys have such skewed views on this season, it's starting to be a bit rediculous.


----------



## neversickanymore

I love the chiefs and Arrowhead and their fans.. but I dont think i'm the one with the "skewed view."  But time will tell.


----------



## Thanatos

^ your pass rush is injured? Lol Hali and Houston are 2 of the top 5 OLB's in the world. Don't even bring up pass rush, you just dont understand. And by the way Evan, there is no position called pass-rush. If you knew a bit about football, you would know that all 11 defensive players can contribute to the pass rush, but it's typically your OLB's if you play a 3-4 or 1 DE and your MLB-plus maybe a safety if you play a 4-3. Your lack of technical knowledge about athletics is astounding. 

And please don't give me the no WR excuse, Dwayne Bowe gets targeted 5 times a game max- that's why you adjust the offensive scheme to utilize slot receivers, running backs, and even bringing in corners from the other side of the ball. It's too bad you never played football, you might know a bit about it had you ever laced up.
Wtf is with you people constantly talking mess and using the phrase melt down? I live in KC and the general consensus is that we are still having an awesome season and Chiefs fans are the most devoted and loyal fans in the game. You guys have such skewed views on this season, it's starting to be a bit rediculous.

Never sick- your view is obviously skewed if you think a 9-3 team, that is tied for 2nd best record in the conference is falling apart. I don't think you have any person vendetta like DWE, you probably are just not used to seeing KC sports be successful unless you were around pre-96.


----------



## One Thousand Words

Wow, that paragraph alone is a meltdown


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Seriously he knows shit is hitting the fan, and yes sd pass rush is injured and we still beat you at home


----------



## Thanatos

Busty you don't even know how to play football, but you should at least be able to tell that DWE is a waste of bandwidth. I'm trying to have some serious sports talk, it's important to me.

^ it's called a linebacker you fuck-pass rush isn't a position...


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Cuz your shit ass qbs you played


----------



## Thanatos

You played the same schedule, do you not realize the each division draws the same division and each schedule is differentiated by 2-3 games. Jesus fucking Christ dude, you shouldnt be allowed in his forum. You have absolutely no idea what you're talking about, it's sad really. You talk so much shit like your bolts are so awesome, yet you just lost to the Bengals: you don't understand the dynamic of the game, the history, or even the culture. 

You never even played the game, to me S&G is for serious sports related conversation. You shouldn't post if you can't formulate a post that is even remotely related to the question at hand. I don't care that you like SD, I just wish you knew what you were talking about so you could at least be a successful troll.


----------



## Methox23

At least you gotta play Washington next, should be a win.


----------



## Thanatos

RGIII needs to grow a pair and tell his daddy to get out of the locker room. He was so spoiled at Baylor, never deserved to be taken so high in the draft. He's like Sam Bradford that can't shut the fuck up- aka a total flop. 
Very ugly to look at as well; I know that's weird but just seeing his face annoys me.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Lol entheo do you not realize we may have some of the same schedule, but kc played a lot of second string qbs, go get the stats buddy, your delusional man. Kc had a joke schedule and the whole nfl knows it.... Now they are showing their colors and the whole nfl knows goor check your chief's planet forums, they are all fucked up


----------



## Thanatos

Showing our colors by coming the closest to beating Denver besides the Pats. We self destructed last week, it was ovviously an anomaly. Rivers is great, but you gotta remember you barely beat us. Chiefs obviously aren't #1, but are so much closer than you are willing to admit.

Dude you played the same QB's or worse just to fill you in. You honestly sent informed enough to even compare płayers, its evident to everybody.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

We have not evenf played the same qbs, when I get on a computer I'll show you. 

Kc is good 

But one and done in the play offs


----------



## We are all ONE

Wyld 4 X said:


> tl;dr
> 
> The most important stat is SB wins:
> 
> Bradshaw 4-0 100%
> 
> Kaep 0-1 0%
> 
> Kaep can never even be the best all-time QB of his team's history.  Yeah lol about Bradshaw's stats but understand he played and won in a different era.  Tarkenton was a great stats QB of that era but could never win the big one.
> 
> If frogs had wings.....


 The conversation was regarding kaep being a good QB and lasting longer than 3 years in the league, dork

At least you admit Brady is best QB of the last 20 years after bitching out on a mans bet


----------



## Wyld 4 X

We are all ONE said:


> The conversation was regarding kaep being a good QB and lasting longer than 3 years in the league, dork
> 
> At least you admit Brady is best QB of the last 20 years after bitching out on a mans bet


haha  taking up for someone else's butthurt...  Who is the bitch now?


----------



## axl blaze

entheo said:


> Rivers is great



I actually agree with most of what you're saying about the Kansas City Chiefs, but...

Phillip Rivers IS NOT great. let's make sure we never say that ever again!!

this place is getting heated!!


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Best completion rate, number four overall? 3.5k yards... 

He is Def better than smith or kaep, if rivers had kaeps weapons that would be a sight


Tomlin looking to get fined 6figures, for trying to fuck over the Ravens lol


----------



## axl blaze

good, but not great. greatness is measured in Super Bowl Rings

and yeah - Tomlin deserves that fine LOL


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Nah plenty of great quarter backs who never got rings, because of the supporting cast. Rivers got close a few times 


lol yah he does, I lol everyone I see the highlight


----------



## We are all ONE

Wyld 4 X said:


> haha  taking up for someone else's butthurt...  Who is the bitch now?



You


----------



## shimazu

DrinksWithEvil said:


> rg3 is so overrated and I'm glad newton is stepping up, bout time, needs to show some auburn umpph



RG3 is not overrated, he was hurt. big difference. It's hard to be a great QB when you are on a running oriented team and your defense can't stop nobody. Playing from behind all the time only sets him up for failure and takes their biggest asset (read option) more or less out of the playbook.

Cam Newton threw for like either the most pass yards or pass tds in NFL history through his first two seasons, more like it's about time his defense stepped up. 



entheo said:


> Lol Hali and Houston are 2 of the top 5 OLB's in the world.



Hali, maybe

Houston is having a good year, let's not get carried away. 3 of his sacks came against the Eagles and at least one fell into his lap



axl blaze said:


> Phillip Rivers IS NOT great. let's make sure we never say that ever again!!



I'd say he's a top 5 QB in the league, the order of those is an entirely different debate, but he is very Brett Favre-like. Top 3 deep ball throwers no doubt, probably number 1 imo



axl blaze said:


> good, but not great. greatness is measured in Super Bowl Rings



you mean those things that get handed out to the *TEAM*?

all the "great" QB's were on stacked teams, kind of a coincidence don't you think?

but I do enjoy this bickering, it's a tough job being a professional fan but I chose this life


----------



## We are all ONE

So u r saying imagine if Dan Marino had a defense....

Im agreeing btw


----------



## shimazu

imagine if Randall Cunningham had an O Line

top 5 all time


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

After watching yesterday's game, I dunno if gates has the hands that he used too

he fumbled twice, we need to just keep him taking double coverage and throw it to green more 

people saying we should trade gates 

fuck that. He is retiring a charger.


----------



## shimazu

you can trade him (to a team that matters) and still have him retire as a Charger actually

you should be the Jaguars GM DWE

seriously


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

I wouldn't want him to go to another team like lt did. 

That's just a slap in the face 

if your talking 2000-03 jags gm sure


----------



## shimazu

nah, it's just business

players understand


----------



## axl blaze

imagine if Big Ben had an O-Line

Top 5 of all-time


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

shimazu said:


> nah, it's just business
> 
> players understand


that's why LT cried at his press conference, when they let him go?


----------



## shimazu

randall holds the record for longest punt in eagles history at 91 yards actually

fuck your big ben pooch kick, I could have done that

dwe- they understand the nature of pro sports, doesn't mean they don't get emotional about it. peyton cried at his colts press conference too, but they still accept it for what it is

take S&G for example, I understand some people that post in here really should follow the whole "two ears, one mouth" thing, but I also accept this a public forum and thus everyone has a right to say what they want to say


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

And look at what happened, now the Colts are wondering if they should of traded him in the first place


----------



## shimazu

they didn't trade him at all and I highly doubt that they regret tanking that season considering Andrew Luck is already a top 10 QB

two ears dwe, two ears....


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Whatever it was, indy questioned it later

I don't follow every little thing about every team and every sport like you

takes to much time


----------



## shimazu

lol

no comment

this is still S&G after all

fucking AP is gonna ruin my prediction about McCoy leading the league in rush yards

I wish nothing but death to him and his fam-

oooooooooooo right......


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Exactly. 

I haven't had TV for two years now I do and it's weird being able to watch sports again, thanks mom


----------



## Jabberwocky

San Diego sucks. Bottom line.


I hate talking shit about my Broncos, but wtf, I'm not too sure they're going to win a playoff game. They can't stop people from scoring, and yes Peyton is great but he's making some bad throws. I don't know if it's that glove he's wearing or what. 

I think opponents scoring so much puts pressure on him, and I personally don't think he plays well under pressure or from behind. The Indy game is a perfect example. 

Fucking sad when Eli pussyface has 2 sb wins, and Peyton only one.


----------



## axl blaze

I have a hard time betting on Peyton Manning when it comes to playoff time...


----------



## Jabberwocky

Yeah me too. 


Nice buckeye win btw.


----------



## axl blaze

was a good showing from MU, cuz tOSU was obviously so physically superior imo


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

SarcasticOne said:


> San Diego sucks. Bottom line.
> 
> 
> I hate talking shit about my Broncos, but wtf, I'm not too sure they're going to win a playoff game. They can't stop people from scoring, and yes Peyton is great but he's making some bad throws. I don't know if it's that glove he's wearing or what.
> 
> I think opponents scoring so much puts pressure on him, and I personally don't think he plays well under pressure or from behind. The Indy game is a perfect example.
> 
> Fucking sad when Eli pussyface has 2 sb wins, and Peyton only one.



sd has been on top of the AFCW for years . manning is a one and done QB . i remember when SD would drop indy out of the playoffs every year.

i cant wait to beat the shit out of eli on sunday


----------



## Jabberwocky

DrinksWithEvil said:


> sd has been on top of the AFCW for years . manning is a one and done QB .



you're so fucking stupid. 

peyton was at the top of the afc south for years.

you dumb shit

you can't argue a point by contradicting yourself


how many rings philip have?


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

I said the afcw dumbass  and indy is knon that for losing to sd in the playoffs 06-08
Without Manning Denver would be nothing tbh

how many rings does Marino have?


----------



## Tommyboy

entheo said:


> Does anyone else see the flaws in this statement? DWE doesn't understand how football works and won't listen to logic.
> Btw Evan, the last two losses were down to the wire, as in about to force OT less than 10 yards from the end zone. You don't really even deserve to discuss football because you have no knowledge about the game, not even about your Bolts.
> 
> 
> 
> SD has little to no homefield advantage btw, Chargers an arrives historically play better away...
> 
> 'any given Sunday' is what people that can't come up with a critical, reasonable response say when they are baffled at how to talk about football. It's an excuse statement buddy.



But they also had some wins that came down to the wire.  They only beat the Texans and the Cowboys by 1 pt, and the Texans by 6.  If you're going to point out the times they lost games decided by a touchdown or less, then you have to accept that they were also on the other side of that 3x this season.



shimazu said:


> Vick will be able to get a job as a backup no problem. All 32 teams in the league would take him as a backup. He provides instant explosiveness and the only really knock on the guy post-prison stint is that he cant stay healthy. aka, perfect backup.
> 
> I could see him going to a team like the Patriots, or even the Browns if they get rid of Weeden. idk, either way, hes still a top 20 QB when healthy.
> 
> yeah entheo its been a very strange years and Im kind of pissed Maclin got hurt. I think he could really be the reliable second option for Foles rather than Riley Cooper. Defense still worries me, theyre gonna get beat deep by QBs more effective than Carson Palmer so the game against Detroit is definitely a statement game for this secondary.
> 
> I think Foles lights up Detroit though, if they get the screen game going Shady is going to have a field day against the Detroit secondary / lbs



I could still see him going to the Jets.



entheo said:


> Busty you don't even know how to play football, but you should at least be able to tell that DWE is a waste of bandwidth. I'm trying to have some serious sports talk, it's important to me.
> 
> ^ it's called a linebacker you fuck-pass rush isn't a position...



There is a position referred to as 'rush end' in H.S football and below.  I think it's just the defensive end, and I think that some teams may use an outside linebacker for that position as well.



entheo said:


> Showing our colors by coming the closest to beating Denver besides the Pats. We self destructed last week, it was ovviously an anomaly. Rivers is great, but you gotta remember you barely beat us. Chiefs obviously aren't #1, but are so much closer than you are willing to admit.
> 
> Dude you played the same QB's or worse just to fill you in. You honestly sent informed enough to even compare płayers, its evident to everybody.



What about only by 1 pt to the Browns and the Cowboys?



DrinksWithEvil said:


> Whatever it was, indy questioned it later
> 
> I don't follow every little thing about every team and every sport like you
> 
> takes to much time



I doubt that they are second guessing their decision to draft Andrew Luck and lose Peyton Manning to free agency.  They could have had a few more good seasons with Manning, or pick up Luck who still has a whole career ahead of him.


----------



## shimazu

yeah I just realized I could get a part time job nitpicking some of the conversations in here so I'm just gonna say 

GO BIRDS

the game against Detroit is now THE GAME OF THE SEASON

and ill probably say that until the Dallas game, damn I hope its not a winner take all type of deal I might have a mini stroke


----------



## Thanatos

^ the chiefs predominantly attempt to win by field position, so winning close is nothing I be ashamed of. And lossing close to the #1 team in the AFC is nothing to be ashamed about. KC was at the 6 years line ready to score on Sunday. It was as close as it gets bud.

No more penis tackles you say???


----------



## shimazu

dude I told you like a million times I think the chiefs are a solid team, just not great enough to win a Super Bowl with their current offense. I understand your TE Moeaki has been out and the TE is a very crucial part of Andy Reid's gameplan, in addition to a RB who can catch out of the backfield.

what you don't have is a deep threat, to make other defenses play two safeties deep. That was TO for the Eagles in 04, the highlight of Andy Reid's, well shit his life really. Bowe is a good possession receiver when he isn't dropping passes (kind of an oxymoron but you get what I mean) but he's not running by any respectable CB.

 other than that, Avery aint getting it done against a top-notch secondary who you will probably see in the playoffs if you make it to the Conf champ or SB, and while Alex Smith might not commit many turnovers, if he doesn't capitalize on scoring chances with TDs instead of FGs, well my next point will explain why thats not good (edited this in, cry about it)

and if the team doesn't have a top notch secondary, they probably have a QB far and away better than Alex Smith (brady, brees, manning, fuck id take andy dalton over alex smith)

pick how you want to lose, but youre going to lose


----------



## Thanatos

Avery can't catch the ball in key situations and Bowe is too slow/double covered, next ear we need to trade or draft a high level Wide out, as well as a QB. Smith can only take us so far-he doesn't have the greatness factor to be a work champion.

We have Fassano and McGrath- Moeki was released with medical severance back in August. If we ha a deep threat in combination with Charles we would be rocking, at least on par with Denver seeing as we were one play away from a tie. At least our days of 2-14 is over though. I dont care that we don't get any love from te media, it's good to fly under the radar sometimes. Helps with our scheme.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Wow saints 

and no way kc could beat any nfc playoff contender in the post season.


----------



## axl blaze

I could see both Kansas City and the Denver Broncos losing their first playoff game


----------



## shimazu

I hope they play each other so I can call you out on that


----------



## Tommyboy

entheo said:


> ^ the chiefs predominantly attempt to win by field position, so winning close is nothing I be ashamed of. And lossing close to the #1 team in the AFC is nothing to be ashamed about. KC was at the 6 years line ready to score on Sunday. It was as close as it gets bud.
> 
> No more penis tackles you say???



You've got an excuse for everything man.  It's not bad to lose to one of the best teams, but any of your wins by more than 1 TD came over teams that are either last in their division, or next to last, with the exception of a 5-7 Tennessee team and Philadelphia before they got their shit together.  I would pick all but 2 of the division leaders over the Chiefs, as well as 2 other teams not atop their divisions.


----------



## Thanatos

DrinksWithEvil said:


> Wow saints
> 
> and no way kc could beat any nfc playoff contender in the post season.



You have a really bad habit of making bold statements, but having absolutely no reasoning behind what you say: if you would at least explain yourself people would respect your opinion much more.

It looks like KC will be playing Cinci in the post season, a far inferior team by all accounts. You should seriously learn to analyze football.


----------



## shimazu

Geno Atkins going down is a bigger deal to the Bengals then Hali to the Chiefs

bengals offense is way better than the chief's and their defense is close enough to KC's to make me actually like the Bengals in that matchup


----------



## Tommyboy

entheo said:


> It looks like KC will be playing Cinci in the post season, a far inferior team by all accounts. You should seriously learn to analyze football.



How are they a far inferior team?  The Bengals passing offense is definitely better than that of the Chiefs, so they are not inferior on all counts.  They may be inferior in some areas of the game, but to say that they are a far inferior team by all accounts is crazy.  I would take their record with that schedule over having 1 more win against some shitty team.    

They had a few 'off' games, but have won against Green Bay, Detroit, New England, San Diego, and a few others.  They lost to Cleveland earlier in the season, but crushed them recently.  2 of their losses were OT losses, and they lost by 3 to Chicago, and the other loss was the Browns game.


----------



## Thanatos

^ i feel they are inferior in the coaching department, their QB is untested/breaks at pivotal moments in the season, and the defensive front 7 is no where near as good if KC is completely healthy. I can comment on the Bengals secondary, but I have 100% faith that the Chiefs can win that game. 

Chiefs remaining schedule is
@ Washington
@ Oakland
Vs Indy
@ San Diego

Bengals:
Vs Colts
@ Steelers
Vs Vikings
Vs Baltimore

I think KC will win at least 3/4 remaining games and go in the post season with more confidence and a better team identity than Cinci will. I like Dalton bit he is a bit meek sometimes and I don't know how he will psychologically hold up as he gets closer to the playoffs.


----------



## axl blaze

don't rest on the Bengals. they have a sick-nasty defense and an offense that is clicking pretty well. Andy Dalton isn't that great, but I would take him over Alex Smith

honestly I feel like both teams are about the same


----------



## Thanatos

Did you see Smith play yesterday, if our receivers wouldn't he made so many drops, he would have literally and statistically out played manning. 

I'm not sleeping on the bengals, they are just okay, they don't shine in any phase and they fall apart inexplicably at imes.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

bengals run is sick good

KC is just meh at all aspects. they had a pussy schedule now they will be tested,and have failed the last three games,because they played a first string QB

KC will probaly win 1 out of the 4 games. a win at WSH and thats it.

its not hard to analyze a shit KC team that had a shit schedule.  i would be worried about cooper ,tha guy sucks


----------



## axl blaze

the Bengals have a great defense, but I haven't seen them since Geno Smith got hurt

and Geno Smith is probably one of my favorite players in the NFL. it does hurt typing that, being a Steelers fan


----------



## Thanatos

DrinksWithEvil said:


> its not hard to analyze a shit KC team that had a shit schedule.  i would be worried about cooper ,tha guy sucks



do you not realize that SD's win in arrowhead was a fluke, and the chiefs are stacked at ever other position than TE and QB compared to the chargers. Your schtick is getting old, you obviously don't understand the x's and o's of grid iron. Jesus Christ buddy, learn how to understand the game before you keep saying the same shit over and over again.
You played all the same teams dickhead, you are in the same division. KC got closer to beating the harder common opponents than SD did. You are a fucking joke. Go back to surfing and banging far into your concrete veins, the end result would be better for the world.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Lol you still don't realize that kc played shitty qbs, and you won't admit it. 

That's all kc is 

a team that got nowhere, with all the gifts. 


Rivers is 5x the qb smith is. Luckily smith got a break with injured qbs


----------



## Wyld 4 X

shimazu said:


> Geno Atkins going down is a bigger deal to the Bengals then Hali to the Chiefs



Especially if they play NE in the playoffs, an inside pass rush from the DT spots are vital to beating them.



axl blaze said:


> don't rest on the Bengals. they have a sick-nasty defense and an offense that is clicking pretty well. Andy Dalton isn't that great, but I would take him over Alex Smith
> 
> honestly I feel like both teams are about the same



AD hasnt looked good the past 4+ games.  If he snaps out of it this month and gets hot, watch out.



entheo said:


> At least our days of 2-14 is over though.


The problem is now they will be playing tougher (on paper) schedules because of the winning record.  Next season will be a good measure of how far Andy Reid has brought them back from the doldrums of mediocrity.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

We are all ONE said:


> You


Nope, you.


----------



## shimazu

well I'm glad you guys all came around to the Bungals being good this year

I'll be on the first page


----------



## Wyld 4 X

shimazu said:


> well I'm glad you guys all came around to the Bungals being good this year
> 
> I'll be on the first page



They'd be playing the Colts who have been playing subpar recently as well.  Should make for an interesting "play not to lose" first round game.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

knowint the NFL i woulnt be surprised if they rigged the games for the NY giants to come back and make it to the playoffs ,then have a manning VS manning superbowl.

then both will have two rings

then next year it happens again. and peyton wins it and then retires with three rings


----------



## shimazu

at what point does Nick Foles get serious consideration for MVP? Obviously, he doesn't have the resume like some of the other contenders, but if he just keeps winning and never throws an interception and winds up with like 25-30 tds I mean his passer rating is going to be ridic. 

out of all of those names (Luck, RG3, Russel Wilson, Kaepernick) I would seriously die if Foles wins an mvp before any of them. I guess Andy Reid did leave one last gift when he drafted him. I remember the draft day videos and thinking like "damn this guy has all the physical makeup of a solid pro starter, it just looked like he got no help playing at Arizona.

and while I feel somewhat bad for Mike Vick considering he was my favorite player to watch around the time I was really
getting into the NFL (and still holds that distinction although TO in 2004 is up there as well. 2004 was just the best year lol), he also got his starting job due to Kevin Kolb's (lol) injury. 

I dont know if this team is even going to make the playoffs, but I have enjoyed watching this season more than I can think of in recent memory. I even had a bad feeling about the "dream team", still remember hearing they signed Asomugh on the radio, and literally the next caller they put on air said he was overrated and it was going to be one of the worst signings in team history.

Brandon Boykin is one of my favorite players at the most underappreciated position in the NFL, the slot CB. UGA turns out good pros you cant even deny that even if they have struggled in recent years. 

Im not about to say this is a top 15 defense yet, but if they play like they have been, by the time the playoffs roll around idk. theyve always had the physical size to be a good defense at key positions like CB and their D line, it just seemed like they all needed time to gel for a little bit. Fletcher Cox reminds of of Ndamakong Suh minus the dirty plays and Bradley Fletcher is somewhat of a poor man's Brandon Browner but hes still someone I hope they hang onto. He's not getting any shorter right? 

and Cary Williams may talk more shit than he should sometimes but you know what, he makes a play every now and then. He gets penalties every now and then too, but nowadays the CB fucking sneezes on the WR and gets a penalty so idk what to make of that. 

Regardless, its starting to look like they are figuring out how to become capable of the "bend, dont break" defensive philosophy and with the way the Eagles put points on the board

well you guys know what happened over the last 4 games


----------



## Wyld 4 X

^ I havent watched enough of Foles to see if he is very accurate, really lucky, smart or a combo of all of those characteristics but to be as young as he is and not throw INTs is beyond ridiculous.  I think if Peyton was not having such a superb year, he would definitely be in the conversation.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Wait to see what happens in the next games, and he if wins a playoff game he has a good chance. But he might just have some luck on his side


----------



## Care

Tomlin fined 100k for his sideline incident, could cost the steelers draft picks...


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

He is a fucking idiot, it was blatant


----------



## axl blaze

... not even one of your resident Steelers fans can come up with anything to defend Tomlin on this one


----------



## Care

Ya those were some shenanigans of the highest order, and whats even worse is him saying days later "If you think it was intentional youre an idiot" or something like that. 

If Pete Carroll did something like that vs the 9ers id be so pissed I can only imagine how Ravens fans feel about it, imagine if the Steelers had ended up winning, he'll never live it down.

However, I think draft picks are too big of a penalty for one mans mistake. The fine is enough, at most a game or 2 of suspension but afaik this was his first offense doing something like this so if it were up to me I wouldnt suspend him.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

didint at coach trip a player a few seasons back?


----------



## Tommyboy

entheo said:


> do you not realize that SD's win in arrowhead was a fluke, and the chiefs are stacked at ever other position than TE and QB compared to the chargers. Your schtick is getting old, you obviously don't understand the x's and o's of grid iron. Jesus Christ buddy, learn how to understand the game before you keep saying the same shit over and over again.
> You played all the same teams dickhead, you are in the same division. KC got closer to beating the harder common opponents than SD did. You are a fucking joke. Go back to surfing and banging far into your concrete veins, the end result would be better for the world.



I don't see how you can say that win was a fluke when it was a shoot out that ended with a beautiful pass by Rivers between two defenders for the go ahead score.  I don't think that anybody would be surprised if the chargers were to beat them again.  A fluke would be a series of lucky plays that would result in a team winning that would otherwise have had no real chance of winning.  

Like if the Chiefs were beating Jacksonville 14-0 in the 4th quarter and then bobbled a punt return which Jacksonville recovered and scored with, and then on their next series the punter misses the ball and jax returns it for a TD and after going for 2 the jags win.  That's a fluke, not when two decent teams go score for score throughout the game with each other, and then the one with the weaker defense but stronger offense wins.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

its okay entheo had a shitty KC team to be a fan of for YEARS so now he thinks any loss is a fluke

also its funny cuz KC played 2nd string QBS for most of their games


----------



## MikeOekiM

*NSFW*:


----------



## Wyld 4 X

sharted himself


----------



## BZboo

Tommyboy said:


> Have you seen the ESPN 30 for 30 episode called 'Broke' that shows how a few of them end up spending/losing a lot of their money?  It was pretty good, and I think you can watch it here.



Yes, I saw this and was really shocked by how absolutely terrible some of these people are with money! Have you watched any others on the '30 for 30'? They are really good and on Netflix. The Bo Jackson episode is awesome.


----------



## Jabberwocky




----------



## axl blaze

hey yo ChickenScratch, have you seen this article from the Rolling Stone about Phish's connection with Seattle's Russel Wilson?

apparently the quarter back inspired Trey and Co. enough to write a sort of "sports anthem" type song

here is the article, and here is the live song (for ur viewing pleasure):


----------



## Care

Seahawk mania has officially reached epic proportions


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Lol chargers had pod make there anthem 


And it's good


----------



## shimazu

I would be very, very surprised if the Seahawk's won the Super Bowl this year, even if Percy Harvin returns. I know they seem just about invincible at home (which is a fraud in and of itself considering the design of the stadium amplifies crowd noise. KC I have more respect for in that regard) but something about playoff football changes everything. Teams who are truly meant to win championships, find ways. Like last years ravens team in the denver game, you never know how its gonna finish.

And I kind of feel that way about this saints team tbh. Carolina is the trendy pick right now because theyre on the win streak but I still would take Drew Brees and the saints offense over carolina's any day.

cant even sleep over this Lions / Eagles game, might be one of the more interesting matchups of the week outside of the Car/NO game. If any of you guys get to watch it at 1pm look out for Fletcher Cox the eagles dlineman. He reminds me a lot of Suh but not quite as controversial and I feel like ive said this on here before. Called out Cary Williams last week and he made a nice int, so this week...  Vinny Curry.... WHERE U AT? Stafford is prone to have some turnovers, Nick Foles has yet to throw a pick. If those trends continue, im not sure how you could pick against the birds tbh.

Eagles -31
Lions- 24

penalties / turnovers are the difference


----------



## shimazu

Care said:


> I think Kaepernick has officially silenced all of his doubters after today.
> 
> He is a superstar.





Arci said:


> What doubters? lol the media has been on his dick ever since he stepped on the field



kind of way after the fact but this might be the funniest thing said in this thread


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Holy shit philly is getting dumped on


----------



## shimazu

this game has bryce brown written all over it they need to just run the ball and hope they can break a few 20+ runs at some point. weather wasnt supposed to be this bad but both teams gotta play in it and all that but im not really sure who benefits more since mccoy doesnt look like the same player in these conditions

bryce brown needs to save the season and redeem my horribly inaccurate 1k yard rusher prediction


----------



## ChickenScratch

axl blaze said:


> hey yo ChickenScratch, have you seen this article from the Rolling Stone about Phish's connection with Seattle's Russel Wilson?
> 
> apparently the quarter back inspired Trey and Co. enough to write a sort of "sports anthem" type song
> 
> here is the article, and here is the live song (for ur viewing pleasure):




Wilson is an old song, probably older than Russell Wilson.  But, the crowd chants "willllsssoooon" during the opening notes of the song and they've started doing it in Seattle now.  You could hear it clear as day during the saints game.

Trey is a big sports fan.  They use their song tweezer for hockey games cuz of the line "step into the freezer".

Fun day of football with all the snow.  It's gonna be funny when it dumps snow during the Super Bowl this year.


----------



## axl blaze

hey guys, something pretty kewl has happened to me and my friends today. so I moved to Boston to join a band and it was good fun, but I had to leave, but I am still kinda in that band in that I finish the drums on their recordings and my brother does their guitars

well the lead singer for that band got to sing the National Anthem at Foxboro Stadium today. you can see the news article here: Welcome to Foxborough: Crash Midnight’s Shaun Soho to sing national anthem Sunday @ Gillette, as well as one of our songs "Welcome to Boston," that has been playing in Gilette Stadium as of late (the band is a little more 80s metal than I'm used to, but all in good fun)

here's a pic of the dude singing the National Anthem today:






man the Cleveland Browns ALWAYS play the Patriots tough - I wish I could say the same for my AFC North counterparts in the Pittsburgh Steelers!


----------



## shimazu

well foles finally threw a pick but under extenuating circumstances id say. not gonna lie Im feelin pretty good after that game turned out exactly how I thought it would. the difference was it wasnt a blizzard in the second half and shady finally got his. 

wow this vikings game is a good one too


----------



## Thanatos

Steelers almost pulled off a miracle.

Wow this might be the best day of the season so far, so much going on and the weather makes it even more intense.


----------



## neversickanymore

I agree real good day around the NFL..  and the pack squeaked one out so thats good as well.


----------



## Thanatos

I fucking love Jamaal
This was filmed at the field I played highschool football at, so cool.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

wow ffucking refs all over bradys cock and give him a pi to win the game...

what a crock of shit..

NFL is rigged




in other news

kennan allen for MVP rookie


----------



## Thanatos

^ dude that call was so fucking bogus. There was no way a penalty occurred on that play.

Nice job with the Giants so far. I'm rooting for 3 AFC west teams in the playoffs. That would be dope.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

24-0 not bad

allen is just a beast

woodehead is on fire..

next season afcw should be interesting


----------



## neversickanymore

entheo said:


> I fucking love Jamaal
> This was filmed at the field I played highschool football at, so cool.



thats crazy


----------



## ChickenScratch

neversickanymore said:


> I agree real good day around the NFL..  and the pack squeaked one out so thats good as well.



As a falcons fan, yes, I was happy.  We're playing for draft picks now.


----------



## Thanatos

Jamaal Charles cuts like a Ginsu knife, I think I have a half back crush.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

well he is your HB on your KC team..he is good but not the best


----------



## Jabberwocky

Nice win for your niners, care. 

Game was a dog fight.


----------



## Jabberwocky

How about my boy Prater....64 yards........not too shabby.


----------



## ChickenScratch

SarcasticOne said:


> How about my boy Prater....64 yards........not too shabby.


That was a bomb


----------



## Thanatos

DrinksWithEvil said:


> well he is your HB on your KC team..he is good but not the best



Shady is the only one that is in the same league. Learntofootball.


----------



## China Rider

i'm used to being out of contention by now

but god damn the only somewhat contending teams i'm pulling for are mia/az 
at least redskins won't win again, you're on the clock STL


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

entheo said:


> Steelers almost pulled off a miracle.
> 
> Wow this might be the best day of the season so far, so much going on and the weather makes it even more intense.



To be fair, Rothlisberger had an illegal forward pass on that play, so it wouldn't have counted anyways. My guess is, the NFL will take away the yardage after further review.


----------



## Thanatos

^ yeah I couldn't tell if he hooked it forward or not until I saw the replay. But even then, it was a pretty spectacular series of laterals.


----------



## Jabberwocky

I cant stand cam newton. Might be the most narcissistic fuck on the football field. Every time they do a close up it seems like he's looking up at the big screen to look at himself. I hope the saints smash them hard.


----------



## Care

Niners baby


----------



## Care

entheo said:


> I fucking love Jamaal
> This was filmed at the field I played highschool football at, so cool.



this video is fake you mongoloids


----------



## Thanatos

^ it's about the location, shameless self promotion.

Last time you saw a commercial at the field you used to crush opponents into the ground? Seeing that stadium always brings back a lot of memories.


----------



## Care

Haha thats all well and good, but he didnt actually throw his own 40 yard pass lol.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Yah it's Def fake 

like the bruce Lee pong pong commercial


----------



## Jabberwocky

I need Chicago to win, and the total points to be under 50 to win my 5th football pool this year.


----------



## shimazu

yeah that's a tough one man Romo is good for at least half that a game and the Cowboys defense has been spotty this season

definitely tune in to find out, I couldn't call that for the life of me and vegas is pretty good at making your squirm

told yall, TWENTY PLUS


*NSFW*: 











*NSFW*: 










one of the best games I've watched in, well since last week really. I fucking love this team. Bryce Brown could have scored on the same play CHRIS (ffs, heard Curtis like 4 times on TV, its CHRIS) Polk did but that's just the way things have been going for him this year. Whenever he gets the ball it seems like trhe defense is there immediately. Still though, if you saw that 2pt conversion where the Eagles went up 22-20, you saw how hard he can hit the hole. He's gonna be a 1,000 yard rusher somewhere, just probably not on this time.

callin it


----------



## neversickanymore

Care said:


> this video is fake you mongoloids


Im going to continue  to choose to belive it real..


----------



## MikeOekiM

ChickenScratch said:


> As a falcons fan, yes, I was happy.  We're playing for draft picks now.



falcons have the 3rd pick right now and redskins (rams) have 2nd and we play them next week. too bad we're probably gonna win.


----------



## shimazu

Im hearing Chris Johnson is out of Tennessee once the season is over. 

God damn if the Eagles don't at least make an offer to this guy I'll clap two bricks against my nutsack

because I got nothing better to do right now


----------



## Wyld 4 X

shimazu said:


> Im hearing Chris Johnson is out of Tennessee once the season is over.
> 
> God damn if the Eagles don't at least make an offer to this guy I'll clap two bricks against my nutsack
> 
> because I got nothing better to do right now



Unless McCoy is a FA after the season, this makes no sense.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Sd @ den

sd


----------



## Jabberwocky

Want to wager?


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Yes I wear a gay ass donkey avatar If Denver wins for 5 days


----------



## Tommyboy

That back-up QB for Chicago looks pretty good.  I wonder how his play is going to effect Cutler going into free agency.


----------



## neversickanymore

Tommyboy said:


> That back-up QB for Chicago looks pretty good.  I wonder how his play is going to effect Cutler going into free agency.


 compared to cutler?  this division is shit this year.


----------



## Care

The cowboy def would make anyone look like an allstar


----------



## Jabberwocky

DrinksWithEvil said:


> Yes I wear a gay ass donkey avatar If Denver wins for 5 days


Ok and if the chargers win ill sport a lightning bolt for 5 days. 

It's a deal?


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Deal


----------



## Jabberwocky

Deal


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Looking good for me 

still lots of time though


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Hey sarcastic 

let's see that avatar yo


----------



## Thanatos

Proud of those Bolts. Denver losses 1 more and KC wins out, we are the division champs. 
It's within the realm of possibility barring further injury.


----------



## neversickanymore

Im such a bitch to the spread.. I will never doubt my gut again.. but i won big none the less..  nice work SD. I deleted "I think sd will take it" three times.. yeah but that dont mean shit as it wasn't posted.. but yeah i dont know if perfection can play in the cold.. where is the super bowl?


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

entheo said:


> Proud of those Bolts. Denver losses 1 more and KC wins out, we are the division champs.
> It's within the realm of possibility barring further injury.




like i said man 

kennan allen is rookie MVP no doubt

and mathhews is playing with talent now


----------



## shimazu

Idk Gio Bernard had looked pretty good for the Bengals as well. I forget if the afc and nfc have seperate awards but Eddie Lacy has to be in contention as well. Its funny because I said I would have taken Bernard over Lacy before the draft because Lacy ran behind Bama's O line in college but then goes to GB (who have a questionable O line) and still tears it up

id still take Bernard tbh


----------



## Jabberwocky

neversickanymore said:


> Im such a bitch to the spread.. I will never doubt my gut again.. but i won big none the less..  nice work SD. I deleted "I think sd will take it" three times.. yeah but that dont mean shit as it wasn't posted.. but yeah i dont know if perfection can play in the cold.. where is the super bowl?


Had nothing to do with manning. Denver defense is trash, and sd kept the ball out of his hands. I thought he played great, threw the ball really well. Sd did the same thing to Indy, keepin luck off the field. I doubt Denver will with a playoff game  


Fuck sd


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

That bolt looks good on you sarcastic 

Our d the was on fire too


back to back mannings


----------



## neversickanymore

SarcasticOne said:


> Had nothing to do with manning. Denver defense is trash, and sd kept the ball out of his hands. I thought he played great, threw the ball really well. Sd did the same thing to Indy, keepin luck off the field. I doubt Denver will with a playoff game
> 
> 
> Fuck sd


  rite on.. I didn't watch the game and was just assuming. Rivers has been playing pretty good lately.


----------



## Thanatos

Hold on tight boys, we've got a snappy dresser on our hands.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

He'll yah, snake skin boots too


----------



## Thanatos

Happy Anniversary Coach!


----------



## Jabberwocky

entheo said:


>


Zero superbowls lol



Hasn't even played in one.


----------



## neversickanymore

^ anybody else think he kinda looks like a car salesman from the seventies in that costume?


----------



## Jabberwocky

Well he has seven kids, so we know what he does when he's not playing football.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

He went to the afc championship against a 17-0 pats and played with a torn acl 

he is Def a bottom elite qb

he is a great guy, I was on the broncos forums during the game ad after all the fans like rivers now, he is just fired up all the time 
and anyone who wears snakeskin boots to a nfl interview is alright with me


----------



## neversickanymore

SarcasticOne said:


> Well he has seven kids, so we know what he does when he's not playing football.


 Hides in bed with his wife..


----------



## shimazu

neversickanymore said:


> ^ anybody else think he kinda looks like a car salesman from the seventies in that costume?



he looks like the antagonist from the movie Accepted, no idea what that actors name is though

eagles dont necessarily have to win this week to stay alive for the playoffs, but I think they do anyway. That'll be the day, when I pick a team qbed by Matt Cassel without their top two running backs to beat a team on a 5 game win streak playing some of the best football right now.

Eagles 30
Vikings 13

prob a boring game tbh, but cant complain over the past two weeks


----------



## 23536

Dolphins snap counts still are like:

GO = pass

GO GO = run

Even during play action and draw plays!

Everybody on earth knows this by now.

Why not fire everybody that has anything to do with this offense?  Why not do it right now???


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

That are only down by three 


and of course ap is out, and my ff team is fucked


----------



## neversickanymore

I hate the cowboys worse than any other team.. americas team.. blaaahh.. I really hope we pull this one off... go pack go!


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Wow shim what happened to mcoy? 

Tuff game


----------



## shimazu

got behind early and never really stopped much of anything on defense besides an interception. its probably going to come down to the last game of the season even if the cowboys lose tonight and im ok with that at this point. they were kind of due for a loss at some point I just would have said it came against chicago not minnesota. they kept doing a short kickoff every time just to not punt it to patterson which was kind of a bad call in hindsight considering the vikings would have like one big play a drive and basically be around the goal line. 

now im just going to watch the packers probably lose and suddenly I wanna buy a ford fusion wtf?


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

23536 said:


> Dolphins snap counts still are like:
> 
> GO = pass
> 
> GO GO = run
> 
> Even during play action and draw plays!
> 
> Everybody on earth knows this by now.
> 
> Why not fire everybody that has anything to do with this offense?  Why not do it right now???



Damn dude, chill. We beat the motherfucking Patriots!



Honestly, the GO/GO GO thing is overblown. Obviously, teams are not able to accurately predict the play on it, and as Sherman said, even if a team looked out for it they do alternate it every once in a while so it can be used against opponents. The Dolphins are far from the only team that does this, but we have diehard fans who are used to winning, which the Dolphins haven't been doing for over a decade now, so they tend to become hypercritical and over-analyze things too much.


----------



## 23536

I'm an interior LB and I hear that second GO, I'm aiming myself right at Lamar Miller.  It happens every game.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Fuck the fins


----------



## neversickanymore

Dom capers needs to be fired as there is a high school some where that needs him.. and the pack needs a real line om both sides of the ball.  not even watching anymore  and 

brett favre





and 

vince herman 





are starting to look like the same person..


----------



## Jabberwocky

Thank you Miami Dolphins. 



-Denver Broncos


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Nice avatar


----------



## neversickanymore

Ha americas team.. did you hear the* roar* as that call came in.. packer's are America's team.. nice win pack!!  sup seeya dallas cowgirls.. capers you still need to go.

EDIT: 5 drives five touchdowns 2nd half..  raji leading in that run TD reminded me of the fridge play a bit.. nice and the world is rite.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Hahahaha hahahah. 

Sad to say Dallas fans probably hate tony romo and I can see why, but there are quite a few teams out there that would LOVE to have him. Jaguars, browns, bills, titans, etc. fuckin cowgirls suck. Bad coaching to be passin the ball like that. Should have ran it.


----------



## Thanatos

56 points. 4 TD's in one half.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Yeah Charles put on a show that's for sure.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

So glad romo lost, now all I need is for Ben to lose and I will be happy 

just wish fins lost 

hopefully bal loses on mon


----------



## neversickanymore

$$


----------



## ArCi

neversickanymore said:


> Dom capers needs to be fired as there is a high school some where that needs him.. and the pack needs a real line om both sides of the ball.  not even watching anymore  and



lol

You shouldn't give up on your team so easily


----------



## neversickanymore

shit Arci.. i never give up.. but that being said.. I better at bitching than giving up


----------



## Thanatos

Broken jaw must feel broken


----------



## neversickanymore

^awww taaggged should have paid attention


----------



## Wyld 4 X

Romo has been a pretty good but never great QB.  All these coaches that Jerry Jones has rotated through is not the problem when your starting QB has been the same throughout the years.  It is fine that Jones thinks Romo is great but it is obvious beyond belief that Romo needs to be let go.  There have been coaching changes from HC to OC to DC etc. but no change at QB and we know the results.  Pull the plug and let the Romo experiment go away because the brain has been dead for years.  Trade him for draft picks and maybe they can pick up McElroy or another top college QB in the draft next year.


----------



## Jabberwocky

^ nice post. 

Yeah I agree Dallas should get what they can for romo, and as a fan of football I would love to see him go to a team like the Vikings or the bills or even the dolphins. Imagine an afc east with romo in it!


----------



## Jabberwocky

I need Baltimore and over 47 points for the football pool at work


----------



## neversickanymore

*Insert Baltimore chant here*


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Lol at the ref pretending to get hurt, so we respect them more and don't get pissed about the B's calls 

good move my the ref association


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Lol these refs are such a fuxkibg joke, all over baltimores cock


----------



## ArCi

Yeah this is honestly the worst football game I have ever seen

The ravens getting every single call to go their way


----------



## neversickanymore

*American Football Conference - 2013 Regular Season*

*AFC East Team	W	L	T	 Pct	PF	PA	Net Pts	TD	Home	Road	Div	Pct	Conf	Pct	Non-Conf	Streak	Last 5*
New England Patriots	10	4	0	.714	369	311	58	39	7-0	3-4	3-2	.600	7-3	.700	3-1	1L	3-2
Miami Dolphins	8	6	0	.571	310	296	14	33	4-3	4-3	2-2	.500	7-3	.700	1-3	3W	4-1
New York Jets	6	8	0	.429	246	367	-121	22	5-2	1-6	2-3	.400	3-7	.300	3-1	1L	1-4
Buffalo Bills	5	9	0	.357	300	354	-54	31	3-4	2-5	2-2	.500	4-6	.400	1-3	1W	2-3

*AFC North Team	W	L	T	 Pct	PF	PA	Net Pts	TD	Home	Road	Div	Pct	Conf	Pct	Non-Conf	Streak	Last 5*
Cincinnati Bengals	9	5	0	.643	354	274	80	44	6-0	3-5	2-3	.400	7-4	.636	2-1	1L	3-2
Baltimore Ravens	7	6	0	.538	278	261	17	27	6-1	1-5	3-2	.600	6-4	.600	1-2	3W	4-1
Pittsburgh Steelers	6	8	0	.429	321	332	-11	34	4-3	2-5	3-2	.600	5-6	.455	1-2	1W	3-2
Cleveland Browns	4	10	0	.286	288	362	-74	33	3-5	1-5	2-3	.400	3-7	.300	1-3	5L	0-5

*AFC South Team	W	L	T	 Pct	PF	PA	Net Pts	TD	Home	Road	Div	Pct	Conf	Pct	Non-Conf	Streak	Last 5*
z- Indianapolis Colts	9	5	0	.643	338	319	19	35	5-2	4-3	5-0	1.000	7-3	.700	2-2	1W	3-2
Tennessee Titans	5	9	0	.357	326	355	-29	38	2-5	3-4	0-4	.000	4-6	.400	1-3	3L	1-4
Jacksonville Jaguars	4	10	0	.286	221	399	-178	22	1-6	3-4	3-1	.750	4-6	.400	0-4	1L	3-2
Houston Texans	2	12	0	.143	253	375	-122	26	1-6	1-6	1-4	.200	2-8	.200	0-4	12L	0-5

*AFC West Team	W	L	T	 Pct	PF	PA	Net Pts	TD	Home	Road	Div	Pct	Conf	Pct	Non-Conf	Streak	Last 5*
y- Denver Broncos	11	3	0	.786	535	372	163	68	7-1	4-2	4-1	.800	7-3	.700	4-0	1L	3-2
y- Kansas City Chiefs	11	3	0	.786	399	255	144	48	5-2	6-1	2-3	.400	7-3	.700	4-0	2W	2-3
San Diego Chargers	7	7	0	.500	343	311	32	37	3-3	4-4	2-2	.500	4-6	.400	3-1	2W	3-2
Oakland Raiders	4	10	0	.286	295	393	-98	34	3-4	1-6	1-3	.250	4-6	.400	0-4	4L	1-4
*
National Football Conference *

*NFC East Team	W	L	T	 Pct	PF	PA	Net Pts	TD	Home	Road	Div	Pct	Conf	Pct	Non-Conf	Streak	Last 5*
Philadelphia Eagles	8	6	0	.571	364	349	15	43	3-4	5-2	3-2	.600	7-3	.700	1-3	1L	4-1
Dallas Cowboys	7	7	0	.500	393	385	8	46	5-2	2-5	4-0	1.000	6-4	.600	1-3	2L	2-3
New York Giants	5	9	0	.357	251	357	-106	28	3-4	2-5	2-3	.400	4-6	.400	1-3	2L	2-3
Washington Redskins	3	11	0	.214	305	434	-129	37	2-5	1-6	0-4	.000	1-9	.100	2-2	6L	0-5

*NFC North Team	W	L	T	 Pct	PF	PA	Net Pts	TD	Home	Road	Div	Pct	Conf	Pct	Non-Conf	Streak	Last 5*
Chicago Bears	8	6	0	.571	406	391	15	47	5-2	3-4	2-3	.400	4-6	.400	4-0	2W	3-2
Detroit Lions	7	6	0	.538	346	321	25	43	4-2	3-4	4-1	.800	6-4	.600	1-2	1L	2-3
Green Bay Packers	7	6	1	.536	353	362	-9	38	4-2-1	3-4	2-2-1	.500	5-5-1	.500	2-1	2W	2-2-1
Minnesota Vikings	4	9	1	.321	363	425	-62	41	4-3	0-6-1	1-3-1	.300	3-7-1	.318	1-2	1W	2-2-1

*NFC South Team	W	L	T	 Pct	PF	PA	Net Pts	TD	Home	Road	Div	Pct	Conf	Pct	Non-Conf	Streak	Last 5*
New Orleans Saints	10	4	0	.714	359	270	89	42	7-0	3-4	4-0	1.000	8-2	.800	2-2	1L	3-2
Carolina Panthers	10	4	0	.714	328	208	120	37	6-1	4-3	3-1	.750	7-3	.700	3-1	1W	4-1
Tampa Bay Buccaneers	4	10	0	.286	258	324	-66	28	3-5	1-5	1-4	.200	2-8	.200	2-2	1L	3-2
Atlanta Falcons	4	10	0	.286	309	388	-79	35	3-4	1-6	1-4	.200	3-7	.300	1-3	1W	2-3

*NFC West Team	W	L	T	 Pct	PF	PA	Net Pts	TD	Home	Road	Div	Pct	Conf	Pct	Non-Conf	Streak	Last 5*
y- Seattle Seahawks	12	2	0	.857	380	205	175	41	6-0	6-2	3-1	.750	9-1	.900	3-1	1W	4-1
San Francisco 49ers	10	4	0	.714	349	228	121	38	5-2	5-2	4-1	.800	7-3	.700	3-1	4W	4-1
Arizona Cardinals	9	5	0	.643	342	291	51	38	6-1	3-4	1-3	.250	5-5	.500	4-0	2W	4-1
St. Louis Rams	6	8	0	.429	316	324	-8	35	4-3	2-5	1-4	.200	3-7	.300	3-1	1W	3-2

x - Clinched playoff
y - Clinched Wild Card
z - Clinched Division 
* - Clinched Division and Homefield Advantage


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Arci said:


> Yeah this is honestly the worst football game I have ever seen
> 
> The ravens getting every single call to go their way



ya cuz the nfl wants the defending superbowl champs to have a go ahead with tom and manning


----------



## alasdairm

^ if there is a conspiracy, why didn't the patriots get that pass interference call instead of the game ending. the flag had been thrown - it would have been the easiest thing in the world to give the penalty. but they picked up the flag and that was that.

there is one pretty obvious conclusion 






see that? that's you. again.

your chargers are making a late surge - do you think they'll make it? or will they finish third in the division as i predicted they would before the start of the season? 

alasdair


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

They will finish third, but next season watch out. We will be dangerous, no more injuries and allen is a beast, Matthews is playing good, Floyd back, freenwy back, 

if Sd does get into the a wc spot this year 

watch out 

not likely though cuz Ravens are rigged


----------



## alasdairm

^ now the ravens are rigged? i guess everybody but the chargers (and bills, houston and jax) are rigged?

lolfail.

also, you did not address: "_if there is a conspiracy, why didn't the patriots get that pass interference call instead of the game ending. the flag had been thrown - it would have been the easiest thing in the world to give the penalty. but they picked up the flag and that was that._"

thoughts please.

alasdair


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Wtf At are you talking about, the pats got a B's call and in turn won the game and that's that. 

And if you watched the Ravens game you would see the shit calls


----------



## Thanatos

^ you are dumb as fuck dude. The nfl obviously isn't rigged, each team is a seperate franchise and the owners would never go for such lunacy no matter what financial incentive was involved. In fact your examples are all centered upon teams that most fans an franchises absolutely hate. 
Every post you make about football or basketball is so ignorant, it's astoundingly obvious that you have no idea of how professional sports in this country are operated. You exude ignorance everywhere you make such far fetched claims.

FYI- The NFL would make a substantially larger sum of money if a non-dynastic team were to win the championship via breaking into entirely new, and untapped markets.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

It's not rigged you Fuck idiot, but refs have fav players and teams, especially with super stars

even the media is upset with the refs.. 

Plz entheo go back to your fuxkibg benzos 

your posting to much shit


----------



## Care

Stop picking on DWE guys he's obviously not "all there".


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Anybody can see that the refs favor certain teams


----------



## Jabberwocky

Anybody with an IQ higher than 2 can see that they don't.


----------



## shimazu

the only bad penalty call that I would say led to a team getting a championship was the Patriots / Raiders  tuck rule fiasco back in the early 00s (guess it was the 02-03 season? i forget). That was a fumble, and 9/11 did just happen the year prior, and the team's name is the Patriots. Not that I think it was fixed before the game, I just find it somewhat coincidental.

Regardless, that wasnt and will never have been an incomplete pass and you gotta feel for Al Davis because after that he never even came close to sniffing a championship. He might have well died after they threw the flag tbh

why can I remember early 2000s super bowl winners better than recent ones?


----------



## Jabberwocky

I believe the raiders played the bucs in 2003? Rich Gannon.


----------



## shimazu

yeah thats right 

still though, I think the Tuck Rule team had a better shot of winning a SB whether they made it there or not. That Bucs defense was stacked. 

who won SB MVP that year?

yeah, you would have looked it up if I didnt jus tell you it was dexter jackson

ill be honest though, I thought it was simeon rice before I looked it up lol talk about your all time backfires


----------



## MikeOekiM

all i remember from that superbowl is Joe Jurevicius

and i randomly watched it upstairs in my parents room with my best friend's older brother while everyone was downstairs. idk why


----------



## alasdairm

DrinksWithEvil said:


> Wtf At are you talking about, the pats got a B's call and in turn won the game and that's that.


dude. i'm talking about the panthers game. how come they didn't get that call, you know, if it's all rigged?

your comments are so, so dumb.

alasdair


----------



## neversickanymore

*NSFW*: 




















Anybody else think that Eddie Lacy might be the real deal.. I mean does he have the decent possibility of becoming a rusher that will rank among the best if he can stay healthy.  Also I know he reminds me of one of the great running backs but I cant place my finger on who?


----------



## Jabberwocky

Clinton portis


----------



## neversickanymore

yeah some definite similarities there..


----------



## Care

Its funny that lacy was the least touted running back to come out of bama recently, and he seems to be the best. Much more promising than ingram or richardson.


----------



## GenericMind




----------



## shimazu

Lacy reminds me somewhat of Larry Johnson.

I think Richardson has a good year next year, already forgot Mark Ingram existed tbh, hes gonna be just another heisman winner who did little to nothing in the nfl


----------



## Jabberwocky

I wonder how much OJ Simpsons heisman trophy is worth.


----------



## neversickanymore

GB and Pitt is off the spread boards. must be because it is not known if AR is going to play..


----------



## neversickanymore

Monday night we all say goodbye to Candlestick.. thats crazy.


----------



## Care

neversickanymore said:


> Monday night we all say goodbye to Candlestick.. thats crazy.



For the regular season at least.

It sure doesnt look good for the 9ers to host a playoff game there, but it is certainly possible.

In the unlikely scenario that the seahawks lose to the rams and cards over the next 2 weeks the 49ers could still win the division.

Also, if the 9ers are the 5 seed the NFCCG could potentially be held in SF. With how competitive the NFC is this year I could see the top seeds losing in the playoffs to the likes of the Panthers and the 49ers.

Either way im glad the 49ers are getting out of that dump. Candlestick should have been put out to pasture long ago.


----------



## neversickanymore

^they ganked our photo sa i will try this one..


----------



## 23536

The Miami Dolphins cannot run the football because EVERYBODY IN THE STADIUM knows it's a running play before it even starts.  If Tannehill says "Go Go", it's a run.  As soon as defenders hear the second "Go", they abandon pass coverage and all 11 guys zero in on the runningback.  We've told the coaches this every week, but they don't care.  Why do they still have jobs?

Why do they still have jobs?  Every week we've told them this and they do nothing.  

Fuck this team.  Fuck this whole sport.  Go Heat.

#unsubscribe


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Lol kc can't play with the big boys 

ty Miami Plz lose


----------



## Jabberwocky

51

Nuff' said.


----------



## alasdairm

DrinksWithEvil said:


> Lol kc can't play with the big boys


if kc can't play with the big boys, what does it say about san diego that they're behind them in the division?

i guess you count houston, oakland, washington and miami (teams to which san diego has lost this season) among 'the big boys'?

lolfail.

alasdair


----------



## Jabberwocky

U mad Richard Sherman? Lol fuck Seattle.


----------



## neversickanymore

SarcasticOne said:


> Lol fuck Seattle.


 Im all about this

Pack looked like shit.. sloppy sloppy game... liked seeing pittsburg and the pack in a little snow.. lacy hurt that sucks... I laughed at flynn when you all suggested him as a replacement for Rodgers cause I thought we could do better than that.. but it was no means all his fault and he either did terrible or wonderful in the last few weeks, way more on the pathetic though.. well at least you got to live your dream and rush for the long first down for the packers and I know when you day dreamed about that growing up you always threw yourself out there and didn't slide in.. to bad  Polamalu stripped you when it came time to live the dream.. but really you were running with that ball like you were out there playing against a pop warner team.  

That and I would be all for dealing Clay Mathews in a good deal.. I just dont think he makes that much of an impact really.. yeah pretty blond hair dude for the ladies and the TV commercials and you get a sack here and there, but shit thats your job.. that and i just dont have much if any confidence left in your durability.. So why not see what we can get for him I say.

But I d say we need a team doctor that is good, but not such a fucking pussy.   Im all for cation and protecting the players, but shit this is the fucking NFL.. 

Congratulations Pittsburgh and nice game Big Ben.


----------



## ArCi

Nick Foles is going to be getting paid biiiig money real soon

He's the next Aaron Rodgers


Philly might be the most dangerous team in the playoffs
I don't think anyone really expected them to make it in, and they definitely look 10x better than the beginning of the season

They need get rid of Vick too


----------



## ArCi

neversickanymore said:


> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody else think that Eddie Lacy might be the real deal.. I mean does he have the decent possibility of becoming a rusher that will rank among the best if he can stay healthy.  Also I know he reminds me of one of the great running backs but I cant place my finger on who?





Arci said:


> wow Packers might have gottten the steal of the draft.
> 
> They get Eddie Lacy late 2nd round are you fucking kidding me?? How did the NFC North teams allow this to happen... all GB needs is a good running back and they are going to be really good.



Yeah he's the real deal


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

alasdairm said:


> if kc can't play with the big boys, what does it say about san diego that they're behind them in the division?
> 
> i guess you count houston, oakland, washington and miami (teams to which san diego has lost this season) among 'the big boys'?
> 
> lolfail.
> 
> alasdair



okay let ssee here ali

SD beat indy,KC(at home) ,and denver(at home)(held to the fewest PPG of there season)

phillip rivers is a top 5 QB.


people on the KC boards are shitting their pants 

this is KCs frist season that they played semi well,look at the records they play shit against good QBs/teams

i know you have this little nancy school boy hate for me. but KC its average at best


wouldnt that be great if SD got in the playoffs and won the SB , and kept the philly home game superstitoin alive...

all we need is to have miami and baltimore lose and we win next weekend.

ITS IN THE BAG


also im pretty sure matthews has 5 games above 100 yards this season. MOST IN NFL


----------



## Jabberwocky

Philip rivers sure is a top 5 qb.........in the cfl. 

He's more like a top 20 in the nfl.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

lol okay bro,

still mad about last thursday?


----------



## ArCi

He's probably not mad at all considering manning broke an nfl record today


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

broncos are nothing without manning..


and lol at the bears


----------



## GenericMind

Bills crushed the "hot" Dolphins with a backup QB, their top 3 WRs out, and missing their starting strong safety like I knew they would. 

This is the first year in almost 20 I can sincerely say I believe the Bills will be a playoff contender and a force to be reckoned with next year. Just too many inexperienced rookies this year to make an impact on the league. Definitely a legendary top 3 defense in the making. You heard it here first!

Most people don't even realize how close to being an elite defense they are already. They lead the league in tackles, lead the league in sacks(they broke the franchise record this year, which is staggering if you remember Bruce Smith and Bryce Paup), and are tied for 3rd most interceptions in the league. 

The AFC is in for a rude awakening.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

just like Sd lost there two starting WRs

lost half of there OLINE and two pass rushers...

next year SD will be a fucking menace,.


also tty for beating the phins 

now sd is still alive for the playoffs


----------



## GenericMind

Always a pleasure beating down the Phins.


----------



## Care

GenericMind said:


> Always a pleasure beating down the Phins.



Im glad bills fans can still squeeze some enjoyment out of the season, however meager it may be.


----------



## Care

Who is ready to watch the 9ers blast the falcons on the way to the playoffs tomorrow night? I know I am.


----------



## China Rider

robert quinn

18 sacks, 7 FF, 80+ hurries, deals with triple teams, has learned to stop the rush
news rams all-timer, passing out big ol kevin carter
love this franchise's history with DLs

best player in the nfl?
not even sure he's human,he did have a brain tumor years ago

like how many of his sacks are after he turns corner and runs full speed into blind side, scary


----------



## Care

Quinn is a beast

NFC west has some scary defensive players

When the worst team in the division is better than 1/2 of the teams in the NFL, dominance has been achieved.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

GenericMind said:


> The AFC is in for a rude awakening.



Before the rest of the AFC pees their pants, they need to beat the Patsies first.


----------



## Jabberwocky

DrinksWithEvil said:


> lol okay bro,
> 
> still mad about last thursday?


Lol your team has never been to the Super Bowl. LMAO

The end of this season will be like every other season the chargers have had, with the fans saying "maybe next year".


----------



## axl blaze

GM thanks so much for beating the Dolphins

the Steelers now need to win on Sunday, and have San Diego, Miami, and Baltimore lose

hey - it could happen? the life of a football fan, eh? I keep on thinking of those haunting, last-minute losses to stupid teams (like against Miami, Baltimore, Tennessee) quite feverishly often

there isn't much difference to your team being 8-8 or 10-5 in today's parity-clouded NFL


----------



## We are all ONE

Care said:


> Who is ready to watch the 9ers blast the falcons on the way to the playoffs tomorrow night? I know I am.



Such a big game for me
Not only do we clinch during our last Candlestick game

but I am down 18 in my FF Championship w kaep and gore going tonight
Pretty sure Im fucked though as he still has Dawson

and fuck Quinn, that crazy beast is why I am down so many points!

I think we can match up w anyone, but I still have doubts going into Seattle
For those all hyped about last nights win by AZ...Seattle had nothing on the game and AZ was playing to hold on to the season

what happened to the chief brothers, lol
never saw so much bandwagon chatter in my life...then crickets


----------



## MikeOekiM

im so pissed i lost my fantasy championship game. i still get $200 at least. calvin johnson and browns D really underperformed and it killed me.

 I'm down by 20 with only Phil Dawson left and my brother (who i'm versing) just offered me a deal to give me $20 right now to seal it up. So i accepted it cuz no way phil dawson gets that much.

but yeah falcons have been benching a good amount of their starters in favor of younger guys and it's clear what the coaching staff is doing. I could see kaepernick and gore both going wild because the defense isn't stopping anybody. you still got a good shot.


----------



## We are all ONE

i hope so
I just read gore is 144 yds from 10,000 and they would like to see him get it tonight at the stick....
that would get me a bonus and someone has to score...
only time you will ever see me wish a clanker or two from Dawson, but yeah..Ill take the 420 over 180 as long as we win


----------



## alasdairm

DrinksWithEvil said:


> ITS IN THE BAG


put your money where your mouth is?


DrinksWithEvil said:


> also im pretty sure matthews has 5 games above 100 yards this season. MOST IN NFL


nice try but you are full of shit yet again. lesean mccoy has 6 (which is MOST IN NFL).

your man mathews is 8th in total yards this season so far so, while he's not quite the god you seem to think he is, he's ok.


DrinksWithEvil said:


> next year...


lol.


GenericMind said:


> next year...


lol.



alasdair


----------



## shimazu

I cant even sleep at night thinking about this game next week. Im just, I cant even describe it. so many christmas moments that turned out in the eagles favor recently. 

cant wven believe this team is in playoff talks

theyre gonna be a force for the next 5 years easy, im already sure of it


----------



## Care

We are all ONE said:


> what happened to the chief brothers, lol
> never saw so much bandwagon chatter in my life...then crickets



Like I said when they were 9-0, biggest paper champions ever.

They played better than I thought they would in some of their losses, but they are not that scary of a team especially without Tamba Hali.

Charles has been beasting though.


----------



## shimazu

lol "like I said"

I think everyone in america was saying that tbh


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

SarcasticOne said:


> Lol your team has never been to the Super Bowl. LMAO
> 
> The end of this season will be like every other season the chargers have had, with the fans saying "maybe next year".



you are a tool bronco bandwagon

look it up.you know nothing


----------



## alasdairm

^ hey, don't be mad at everybody else because your team had a crappy season and finished 3rd in their division.

*if* san diego wins against kansas city *and* miami loses at home to the jets (the jets!) *and* baltimore loses to cincinnati, you guys will scrape into the playoffs.

alasdair


----------



## Care

shimazu said:


> lol "like I said"
> 
> I think everyone in america was saying that tbh



lots of people were on kc's dick at that point in time, go read the thread if you dont believe me.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

He'll no they were riding a easy schedule and played backup qbs


----------



## Care

I hope the 9ers play the nfc east winner in the playoffs. Pretty sure we would wreck either team bad.


----------



## Jabberwocky

alasdairm said:


> at least this rabid chiefs love makes a change from the rabid steelers love - those guys have all gone very quiet.
> 
> let's see how the chiefs do when they have to play a real team like denver. everybody says the patriots have the easy schedule. a quick glance at the chiefs' schedule suggests it might well be theirs.
> 
> alasdair


Post #860


----------



## alasdairm

i think we agree.



alasdair


----------



## Jabberwocky

Ali-

An avatar wager for the playoffs?


----------



## alasdairm

^ sure. what do you have in mind? as simple as whichever team progresses furthest?









alasdair


----------



## Jabberwocky

Indeed.

5 days?


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Sd beat Denver, kc, and philys at home

if we get into playoffs Denver should be worried 

sd is mannings krypotnite, always got best by Sd in postseason


----------



## Jabberwocky

Philip Rivers superbowl wins: 0

Philip Rivers superbowl appearances: 0


"maybe next year" 

Chargers mantra.

lol


----------



## alasdairm

DrinksWithEvil said:


> Sd beat Denver, kc, and philys at home


i thought kc were rubbish? you can't rag on kc to the kc fans then brag about sd beating them like it means something. make your mind up.


DrinksWithEvil said:


> if we get into playoffs...


lol. ok.

conveniently ignoring these?





alasdairm said:


> put your money where your mouth is?





alasdairm said:


> nice try but you are full of shit yet again. lesean mccoy has 6 (which is MOST IN NFL).



alasdair


----------



## Thanatos

T





DrinksWithEvil said:


> I don't need to explain and don't want too. Afc leader or wildcard till next year .





DrinksWithEvil said:


> if the Raiders have a better record than SD, Ali can ban me for a month Sam with kc



Oh really? How are those bold statements working out for you now?


----------



## MikeOekiM

wow the niners are playing terrible. i cannot see them beating cardinals next week in arizona so this is pretty much for their playoff spot imo.


----------



## Jabberwocky

I need the total to stay under 41 for my football pool. Would be fifth win this season


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Niners will come out with a w


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

DrinksWithEvil said:


> Niners will come out with a w





Ali  I said that about matthews before mcoyss game that night  

I was just quoting qhat the announcers said during the game


----------



## We are all ONE

MikeOekiM said:


> wow the niners are playing terrible. i cannot see them beating cardinals next week in arizona so this is pretty much for their playoff spot imo.



Greg Roman is an ulcer every week...

What do u think about that whitner hit?


----------



## Thanatos

We are all ONE said:


> what happened to the chief brothers, lol
> never saw so much bandwagon chatter in my life...then crickets


Don't you worry, in still here baby boo! I just haven't logged in for a little while. I still believe in my team and Coach Reid, but I have no excuses for what happened yesterday.

Looks like we are locked into the 5-seed, I can deal with that. Especially coming of the worst season in franchises history.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

The whitner hit was clean, fuxkibg pussy refs


----------



## China Rider

rams are capable of winning the 3 other divisions in the NFC
wins over bears, colts, saints, cardinals
only ate shit @SF and @DAL(this was pre-zac stacy - long live rock) but pre kellen
also ate shit @az and made the worst timed fucking mistakes @ julio'd ATL
only SMH-'you're better than that- loss was home vs titans, and the 14-9 MNF loss to seattle was depressing

yet will finish dead fucking last in NFCW

god i hate this SEC type label the west has 

i hate that rams have james laurenititis so fucking bad, i wish he was injured in camp and they signed karlos dansby
i just want a black MLB

'phins left him for dead as he quietly leads nastiness that is the non-warner _*arizona cardinals*_

who you guys think are new/ex HC candidates? 

fire:
kubiack, gone
schiano
schwartz
munchack 
dennis allen
shanahan
coughlin
jason garrett isn't HC material but is allegedly returning next season
and tomlin if steelers miss playoffs, which would be poor ass decision

new/return:
mora jr
ken wisenhunt
brian schottenhiemer
rob ryan lol
lovie smith
gregg williams
cin/car DCs, whoever they are

and lions should let matt millen come back and be the director of FO, for the lulz


----------



## China Rider

great ending...on MNF?!?

damn it

it should have been you, AZ


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Damnnnnnnnnn atl nice to tttry


----------



## China Rider

what bowman/peterson are right now

is almost as good as alec ogletree/anothony barr are going to be

'tree won't be DROY like his previous wardrobe told us, but he's got 6 FF, 91 solo tackles, 9 pass deflections and that's good...but 1.5 sacks and 1 int aint cutting it

playermaker, step it up


----------



## We are all ONE

Fuck the stress right out of my ass holy shit
Go from a week 17 make or break
To that interception for the clinch

But he gets the extra point to make it
81.89-81.24

WaaO 2014 FF champ
And an outside chance at the division

Santa motherfucking clause up in this bitch
Thank u for everything Candlstick
From my first ever live sporting event
To a playoff clinch and ff championship by a fraction
$420


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Nice career Gonzalez, he did say if there ever is a team in LA he would play again 

got a take care of his son


----------



## Thanatos

So how are you gonna get Ali to ban you for a month now that you have no hope o winning either bet? ASAP would be best.


----------



## China Rider

We are all ONE said:


> Thank u for everything Candlstick


pfttt, i guess you could have called it an earthquake

or say it happened in oakland, like 14 year old me did on a call in-quiz on stupid erik kasilias' espn radio show 10+ years ago

it was first question, needed to get 3 in a row right
i was happy that i was wrong with my  oakland ghetto bleacher bowl guess, i was close enough


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

entheo said:


> So how are you gonna get Ali to ban you for a month now that you have no hope o winning either bet? ASAP would be best.



what do you mean either bet?

i really dont care i said to ban me. go for it. im not a pussy,atleast give me till after the superbowl

as for your brothers bet phillip still has far better QBR ..


if thats not the bets i have not idea what your talking about..


----------



## We are all ONE

China Rider said:


> pfttt, i guess you could have called it an earthquake
> 
> or say it happened in oakland, like 14 year old me did on a call in-quiz on stupid erik kasilias' espn radio show 10+ years ago
> 
> it was first question, needed to get 3 in a row right
> i was happy that i was wrong with my  oakland ghetto bleacher bowl guess, i was close enough



I saw many a fights in those bleachers
But that is a question i could never miss
As I was watching cars bounce 2-3 ft off the ground while  I surfed that sucker


----------



## China Rider

China Rider said:


> who you guys think are new/ex HC candidates?


nobody is gonna talk

sometimes i feel like besides one or two of you

none of you have any idea what you're talking about, you just repeat things you hear and got 'into' football cause it was trendy and accessible

i admit i don't know shit anymore, mostly cause turning 18 made pro sports less less significant

but least i know who every team's coach is and which teams are 'better' than their record shows

only teams that had really fucking bad seasons are houston, jacksonville, washington and oakland


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

if wisenhunt leaves SD(which i doubt) that would suck


----------



## China Rider

wisenhunt got a raw deal in AZ, but cards are better for it - arians has been straight money for over a decade 
he's got to want to get back into it




i hate they are both former OCs for backwoods black and golds


to think that wisenhunt wouldn't take the lousy raiders gig is foolish...which could play out, now that he has a year of AFCW under his belt...always hire within, when possilble
NFL/NCAA head coaches are and will always be ego-maniacal sociopaths, football is their 20 year IV drug habit and will never change

plus he's got 'turned around lazy river's career' on his resume


----------



## MikeOekiM

We are all ONE said:


> Greg Roman is an ulcer every week...
> 
> What do u think about that whitner hit?



he was so vulnerable from the pass

now did u see the truck he did to whitner on the very next drive?



We are all ONE said:


> Fuck the stress right out of my ass holy shit
> Go from a week 17 make or break
> To that interception for the clinch
> 
> But he gets the extra point to make it
> 81.89-81.24
> 
> WaaO 2014 FF champ
> And an outside chance at the division
> 
> Santa motherfucking clause up in this bitch
> Thank u for everything Candlstick
> From my first ever live sporting event
> To a playoff clinch and ff championship by a fraction
> $420



lol damn that's pretty crazy

today went pretty much how i wanted. Falcons looked good but they lost.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

i know that the texans were looking at him, but i dont think thats happening now..

and plus the weather is SD is worth it. haha..and he cant deny that next year we will be beastly with everyone healthy again


----------



## China Rider

DWE reminds me of a 12 year old NFL fan

which i think is cool as fuck, i', jealous 

not even joking or being sarcastic

you just need a little more fandom scarrage and should probably bite your tounge and realize how bad your words make you look sometimes

i'm so jaded and battered that i'd probably be less excited if ram's were in SEA's spot instead of being basement dwellers

turning nothing into something is what i desire, crave, demand
being really good is boring as fuck and being really, realllly bad , for years, is just some straight witchcraft shit
i wish i was around to witness the awful 90's L.A. rams
dat SB would have been legit special and not just teenage diary bullshit


----------



## One Thousand Words

*waits patiently for generic mind to come in and tell you homos a real fans sob story*


----------



## China Rider

bills and browns fans should be treated like the woman and children on the titanic

if you can't cheer for those teams you're a terrorist 

sad thing is the economicall train wreck in those two cities probably has way more to do with it than we think

that and free agents don't want to migrate to ice age

anyone else thinks the NFL salery cap is sort of a half truth
what's to stop a billionaire organization from adding an extra 5 mil to a contract, under the table?


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Ya I think we are better then our record 

xhyeeaa


----------



## axl blaze

dude Browns fans are hard-core, and I have lots of respect for them

but let me tell you man all those losing seasons have really done some serious mental damage to their psychological welfare. it truly is sad to the deepest darkest most depraved depths to be an NFL fan with such a bleak future 

I call em "Brownstarded"


----------



## We are all ONE

Well gents, We've got the making for the best week 17 in history as far as variables.

What like 5 teams shooting for that final wild card spot in the AFC? Who's taking it....Baltimore, Miami? LOL SD or Pitt?

Then you have the NFC schmorgesborg with too many scenerios to type....capped with philly in Dallas for the sun night game?
I hope homo plays ( he is not ) but I see philly rollin...
The 2013 Rodgers story is a heartbreaker...I love seeing the best in the playoffs, but there is still a chance there too

Personally, I just ordered an Xmas eve gift for myself...to be used once and burned:








And Mikey - on the Whitner hit I was not pointing out the 'wow' factor
More the fact they called a penalty on that perfectly executed shoulder led blast


----------



## GenericMind

One Thousand Words said:


> *waits patiently for generic mind to come in and tell you homos a real fans sob story*



The sob story is over my friend. I've been watching the Bills long enough to notice the differences this season from past seasons.

The 2013 Bills = the 1987 Bills, right before they turned the corner and dominated the AFC for years. I'm more excited for the 2014 season than I have been since I was too young to know any better.


----------



## shimazu

I still cant sleep over this game. having nightmares of dez bryant scoring a one hand td grab then beating the shit out of my mother. 

waao youre right, this is one of the biggest finales in recent nfl memory.


----------



## Jabberwocky

would be better with romo in for the rest of us, if we're fans of football that is.


----------



## MikeOekiM

We are all ONE said:


> And Mikey - on the Whitner hit I was not pointing out the 'wow' factor
> More the fact they called a penalty on that perfectly executed shoulder led blast



yeah it wasnt a penalty. 

idk guys I could see Kyle Orton actually playing better than Romo. Highest paid backup in the league I think I heard, and I remember really liking how he played as a starter just a few years ago on the broncos. maybe he wont ruin shit in the 4th quarter like romo. This should be the best offense he's ever played on in his entire career, so I'm interested in seeing how he'll play. might be pretty rusty though


----------



## alasdairm

DrinksWithEvil said:


> Ya I think we are better then our record
> 
> xhyeeaa


what's the difference between a good team that doesn't win all the games _it should_ and a bad team?

alasdair


----------



## alasdairm

SarcasticOne said:


> Indeed.
> 
> 5 days?


a a full calendar week starting the day the loser goes out. cool?

alasdair


----------



## alasdairm

DrinksWithEvil said:


> Ali  I said that about matthews before mcoyss game that night


fair enough. my apologies.

alasdair


----------



## Jabberwocky

alasdairm said:


> a a full calendar week starting the day the loser goes out. cool?
> 
> alasdair


It's a deal.


----------



## The Liberal Media

<<<<  Avatar bet Lost


----------



## Jabberwocky

Put your money where your foot's going to be. Name the bet. 

Edit: never mind I didn't realize you had lost to Ali lol


----------



## alasdairm

The Liberal Media said:


> <<<<  Avatar bet Lost


you're another class act, tlm.

note to wyld4x - this is another example of how guys who are not pussy liars act.

alasdair


----------



## alasdairm

SarcasticOne said:


> Put your money where your foot's going to be. Name the bet.


i thought we agreed.

patriots make it furthest, you wear this for a week:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




broncos make it furthest, i wear this for a week: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




alasdair


----------



## axl blaze

DrinksWithEvil said:


> if wisenhunt leaves SD(which i doubt) that would suck



I wish Ken Whisenhunt never left as the Offensive Co-ordinator of the Pittsburgh Steelers

he won us that first Super Bowl against Seattle, when Big Ben was a youngin'

but he was just so talented, and after that SB win his stock sky-rocketed, so it was obvious that he was going to become a HC somewhere else

and after "the Whis" the Steelers have suffered with two TERRIBLE OCs in Bruce Arians (die die die) and Todd Haley (die die die)


----------



## Thanatos

Originally Posted by DrinksWithEvil  
I don't need to explain and don't want too. Afc leader or wildcard till next year .

Originally Posted by DrinksWithEvil  
if the Raiders have a better record than SD, Ali can ban me for a month Sam with kc

Hook me up Alasdairm


----------



## Jabberwocky

No I thought the liberal media was telling me I'm going to lose.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

alasdairm said:


> you're another class act, tlm.
> 
> note to wyld4x - this is another example of how guys who are not pussy liars act.
> 
> alasdair


----------



## Wyld 4 X

axl blaze said:


> I wish Ken Whisenhunt never left as the Offensive Co-ordinator of the Pittsburgh Steelers
> 
> he won us that first Super Bowl against Seattle, when Big Ben was a youngin'
> 
> but he was just so talented, and after that SB win his stock sky-rocketed, so it was obvious that he was going to become a HC somewhere else
> 
> and after "the Whis" the Steelers have suffered with two TERRIBLE OCs in Bruce Arians (die die die) and Todd Haley (die die die)


I think Arians has more than proven his mettle with Indy last year and having the Cards at 10 wins this season.  Haley though, I'm still uncertain about him.  The offense is playing much much better now than it did at the beginning of the year but I pretty much put the 0-4 start on 2 factors: 1) young defense not knowing DL's magic & 2) Pouncey gone for the season in game 1.


----------



## cj

shimazu said:


> I still cant sleep over this game. having nightmares of dez bryant scoring a one hand td grab then beating the shit out of my mother.
> 
> waao youre right, this is one of the biggest finales in recent nfl memory.



The eagles will be ok! I have faith in coach Kelley.


----------



## alasdairm

entheo said:


> Originally Posted by DrinksWithEvil
> I don't need to explain and don't want too. Afc leader or wildcard till next year .
> 
> Originally Posted by DrinksWithEvil
> if the Raiders have a better record than SD, Ali can ban me for a month Sam with kc
> 
> Hook me up Alasdairm


much as i would love to ban dwe as he spouts so much nonsense, i don't recall agreeing to this and i'm not going to start banning people on request.

alasdair


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

I told entheo that you can ban me for a week, just because I'm ashamed


----------



## alasdairm

you can ban yourself by walking away for a week.

but, before you go, what's the difference between a good team that doesn't win all the games it _should_ and a bad team?



alasdair


----------



## Jabberwocky

In fairness, injuries could play a part.


----------



## Care

That game was so epic, my god, im still in a good mood!

Merry Christmas S+Gers!


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Ali if you knew all our injuries you would be amazed that we are above. 500


----------



## axl blaze

Wyld 4 X said:


> I think Arians has more than proven his mettle with Indy last year and having the Cards at 10 wins this season.  Haley though, I'm still uncertain about him.  The offense is playing much much better now than it did at the beginning of the year but I pretty much put the 0-4 start on 2 factors: 1) young defense not knowing DL's magic & 2) Pouncey gone for the season in game 1.



I think the number one reason of our 0-4 start was that we caught the injury bug early

the two players that impacted us detrimentally through their injuries were RB LeVeon Bell and TE Heath Miller (well and Pouncey, but you said him already, and plus his replacement has been surprisingly great)

Heath Miller was a huge loss, because despite TEs being more prevalent now than ever in the NFL's passing game, Heath has always been Big Ben's number one destination in the Red Zone. plus his back-up, that dude from Minnesota whose name escapes me right now, sucks and is a gigantic fucking pussy

but LeVeon Bell was the biggest loss. in the month of September the Steelers had literally a non-factor going for them in the rushing phase of the game. which was bad news for Big Ben, because teams would either blitz the holy hell out of him, or comfortably play with two extra defensive backs

however, Big Ben has been playing great as of late. also, I'm surprised as to how well Jason Worrilds and Cam Heyward have turned out. also, Troy Polamalu has had a fantastic year breaking his personal record of 5 forced fumbles for the year! Troy's excellent play excites me most, because this means he could have another 3 solid years left in his career!

I honestly doubt we will make the playoffs this year, but at least we ended up respectable, despite our first month of football. I think next year the Steelers will be at least 10-5 and possibly AFC North champs


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Rivers to the pro bowl!! also weddle.


----------



## Care

9ers got 8 probowlers

And somehow CJ spillman, phil dawson eric reid, and Donte Whitner didnt make it, while mike iupati got in (he definitely didnt deserve it).

stacked team is stacked


----------



## shimazu

I want the Seacawks IN SEATTLE

saints are going to creep into the playoffs and fuck someone's day up in the first round

shit I guess it could be my team if things fall right, grrrrrrr


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

come sunday morning at 8am when the dolphins are playing i will be having dry heaves for sure..

i think the jets can pull it off

and i know the bengals will beat bal

then we beat KC (even if they did start everyone)

playoffs niggas


----------



## neversickanymore

AR is back for the bears.. shake to cob webs off asap sir.. as we could dark horse into this shit if you do.. second season baby.


----------



## axl blaze

yes DWE - I hope that Baltimore and Miami loses as well. then you're team must lose, my niqqa. THEN PLAYOFFS

the 49ers are so ridiculously stacked. and that's why I think CK is a bit of a mediocre QB. how can you not win the Super Bowl with that team, and win your division this year? sure Seattle is good, but imagine if Russel Wilson was on the 49ers - DOMINANT


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Axl it's impossible kc is sitting most starters but SD is know for losing games they need to win


----------



## axl blaze

I agree, the playoffs aren't looking too bright for my Steelers this year. but honestly after losing every game in the month of September, I am happy that my team is at least in the mix right now. I certainly didn't see that one coming

damn this thread is all the way at 77 pages. longest thread I've ever seen on BL


----------



## shimazu

man you guys WISH you were in a win and your in scenario

Eagles going to get the Packers into the playoffs again as the Bears collapse 

if Desean doesnt have that walk off punt return the packers never win that super bowl

this all seems eerily familiar, and Id be scared as fuck to play Green Bay in the playoffs

but thats why im just a fan


----------



## axl blaze

stupid Cowboys will prolly pass the ball every play on offense, despite having such a sick run game and no Tony Romo. and the Eagles are honestly firing on all cylinders right now. their defense has improved a bit which has been the biggest thing actually imo

honestly I think that the Bears are going to beat the Packers. seems more likely that Chicago will just collapse and peter out, and that Bears D fucking sucks, but they got Alshon Jeffrey


----------



## shimazu

I just got a feeling Cutler is going to play his way out of Chicago and wind up throwing 2 picks that cost them the game. Packers offense is better than the Bears offense, its just a matter of which D gets turnovers

not gonna lie it felt pretty good to watch guys Ive been talking about all year just destroy the Bears on national tv last week

Brandon Boykin - pick six
Bradley Fletcher - forced fumble on the greatest KR of our time (ever?)
Bryce Brown - 65 yd touchdown run
O line - damn near forced Julius Peppers into early retirement 

butt fuck 8:20 games though, wish it was at 1pm

I know its bad to be overconfident, but I seriously dont see how the Eagles lose this game. I said that about the Matt Cassel game, but they overlooked the Vikings plain and simple. Everyone did. Everyone also knows whats at stake here. Playoffs start today for some teams, and its pretty damn fun to watch

Eagles - 33
Cowboys - 7

my reasoning?


*NSFW*: 










HOW BOUT THEM COWBOYS? and their 100 million dollar headset holder






_we can rebuild him, but I don't really know what I'm doing here_

you wrinkly ass motherfucker


----------



## axl blaze

yeah if the Eagles lose I will be shocked. the only thing that would make me nervous if I were you is that it's a divisional game, and a rivalry at that, and it's the fucking parity-sored NFL - so anything can happen

I could see Cutler lose the game, would be hilarious to watch. all I know is that the Packers are gonna run the ball all over that Bears D. who do they even have playing at linebacker? their rookie middle linebacker sucks so much


----------



## shimazu

dude I specifically remember you brushing off the Eagles / Cowboys rivalry as non-important when I first started posting here

how's the Steelers / Ravens one working out this year?

bunch of grown ass men praying around a flat screen

FUCKING LOL


----------



## axl blaze

well you have to admit logistically Dallas VS Philly is a pretty gay rivalry

but at least there is some hate there. and the fans of the teams are very different

Steelers/Ravens was hard-hitting and decided by less than 5 points in the last remaining two minutes, like it always is, so at least it was good watchin'. and like EVERY year the series was split. the best year in the rivarly for Steelers fans was when we beat Baltimore twice in the season and then once again in the AFC Championship Game, before winning the SB YOLO


----------



## shimazu

2008 was possibly the best ending to a season ever

when dawkins got that sack fumble on romo after they were already up by like 30 points or so and chris clemons took it for a TD, I was actually at my grandmothers house watching it and even she knew the game was over

I think that was the year TO cried in front of reporters too lol. hes still one of my favorite players but it felt good watching them fail that year

of course next year they won the last game and then their first playoff game in a while so it evens out

cant argue geography, except I will mention that there is an exorbitant amount of cowboy fans in this area for absolutely no reason other than people just want to be _that guy_

because the Eagles were pretty bad in the 90s its actually more of a problem a generation above me but you always get people who just hate philly sports teams for no reason other than this fabricated image of obnoxious fans. I guess I can be pretty obnoxious sometimes, but did I not call a bunch of shit this year? its not like I just poke and prod without having some kind of reasoning 

so fuck cowboy fans, high school football is probably more important in Tixas anyway


----------



## axl blaze

shimazu said:


> cant argue geography, except I will mention that there is an exorbitant amount of cowboy fans in this area for absolutely no reason other than people just want to be _that guy_
> 
> because the Eagles were pretty bad in the 90s its actually more of a problem a generation above me but you always get people who just hate philly sports teams for no reason other than this fabricated image of obnoxious fans. I guess I can be pretty obnoxious sometimes, but did I not call a bunch of shit this year? its not like I just poke and prod without having some kind of reasoning



I hate it when people have to be _that guy_, around here we will have some random Michigan Wolverine fans like WHY DUDE? I feel like the chances of that guy being African-American is higher than him being a white dude

sports lends itself to being obnoxious. so fuck it

I'm still all kinda ways fucked up from last night. wish football was on right now and not in hours


----------



## Care

Between eagles vs cowboys and packers vs bears there ill be an upset today, book it.


Also wouldnt be surprised if the rams gave the seahawks a run for their money.


49ers vs cards should be a great game, but I have faith in my 9ers. Strangely enough, it may turn out to be better for the 49ers if they lose, because if they win they will likely face the packers in lambeau in january..... not good.


Either way its a great day to be a football fan and im glad my 49ers arent playing for their playoff lives vs the cardinals.


----------



## neversickanymore

I also think there may just be more than a few big upsets today..  

Go pack Go..


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Go jets go


----------



## Thanatos

Cinny is gonna end up with an L but i know SD will try to win today anyways just to fuck up my day.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

Hilarious. Heinz Field playing "Don't stop believing" after the game. :-D


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Chargers go to the playoffs, fuck you haters


----------



## Shadowsblaze

Miami needs a quaterback. I couldn't believe Tannehill today. There behind 14-7 and the announcers say he got to do something when he gets the ball back. They take a shot of him on the sidelines and he picks his nose. Picks his nose. he's gonna be remembered for being sacked 58 times and picking his nose. Thankfully no money on the game. Go Eagles!!!!!!!


----------



## Methox23

Fucking Flacco with 20 interceptions.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Dalton had 4

rqvens can't get tds


----------



## Wyld 4 X

DrinksWithEvil said:


> Chargers go to the playoffs, fuck you haters


Merry Christmas from KC


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Don't matter we beat them at home last game


----------



## ArCi

Holy shit if the chargers lose the steelers make the playoffs


Un fucking believable what they had to overcome to make it there and now all they need is a chargers loss


----------



## Thanatos

Chase Daniel has some major wheels. Our second team is looking great so far!


----------



## Jabberwocky

Let's go 2nd string!!!!

Lol bench players putting it on em


----------



## axl blaze

my bros my bros MY FUCKING BROS

the Steelers are actually maybe going to the PLAYOFFS!

I had the most fucking magical rock n roll weekedn. everything is beautiful right now, and has been all weekend long. my team the Steelers started off WINLESS in September and now KC is up 24 against SD's 14

ENTHEO BRO I LOVE YOU. SERIOUSLY


----------



## Jabberwocky

This would be so embarrassing if a pro team loses AT HOME against bench players. LOL

Id be ashamed to call myself a SD fan.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Game is over 

gg sd


----------



## Thanatos

Proud to be doing the Tomahawk Chop today! Fuck yeah for week 17 bye's.
Steelers are so lucky, I can't believe it worked out for the steel curtain.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Game isn't over tbh


----------



## ArCi

Lol sd is garbage


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Games not far from over


----------



## Methox23




----------



## Thanatos

Sorry Axl, we could only hold down the lead/tie until 4 minutes into OT. My bench failed you.


----------



## neversickanymore

Yep... second season..  hey care do we get ya at lambeau?


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

and so the philly home opener cotinues....

im not proud of that win..

but a W is a W

hey entheo 

maybe sd will finish with a better record than KC...

HMMMMMM


eat your ass ,ali.


----------



## Thanatos

That's technically not possible unless you win the superbowl buddy.


----------



## alasdairm

sucks that dwe's fanboy bullshit continues for one more week.

congrats gb.

alasdair


----------



## Thanatos

KC v Indy II will be a good one. Time for payback bitches.


----------



## neversickanymore

Im pretty sure that hawk got absolutely screwed for pro bowl.. but i actually love that gb had NO selections..  yeah this is pretty far out there.. but something like this can jell a team and lead to very big things..* wonder if there has ever been a team that won the SB without a single selection.. here we go boys.. the entire world thinks you're shit.. think you got something to prove???????? * 

Thanks alas.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Poor poor Ali, 

gonna be great when we win the afc championship


----------



## Thanatos

^ good joke buddy! You make me laugh Evan.
This is truely the time of year where the real homers come out of the woodwork. I love it!


----------



## axl blaze

dammit this sucks if the Steelers made the playoffs we would be playing Cinci; and we just shit-spanked them into the gutter last week


----------



## One Thousand Words

It would hurt less if it was our own kicker who fluff the chance to go to the playoffs.


----------



## Thanatos

^ my kicker is top 5 in the NFL. Good thing that play didn't mean shit to me.


----------



## axl blaze

ehh it's all good entheo, fucking sucks, but if you don't deserve to be in the playoffs you don't deserve to be in the playoffs. happy the way the season turned up ending on a high note, though. Steelers should be back in form next season

it just is a bit crippling not making the playoffs like THAT. winning your game and then having the two early games going your way. and then I took a nap at the start of the KC game all thinking "hey SD ain't gonna lose this one" BAM I woke up and see it's tied at the half. and then for KC to miss that FG and eventually lose in OT - crushing feels man crushing


----------



## Thanatos

At least you have seen multiple championships during your life. KC has been waiting over 40 years to hoist the trophy again. Closest we got was 2 decades ago with Montana.


----------



## alasdairm

DrinksWithEvil said:


> Poor poor Ali,
> 
> gonna be great when we win the afc championship


I've asked you before and you've always pussied out. put your money where your mouth is?

why poor me? my team wrapped their division weeks ago.
alasdair


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Entheo it's kinda pointless to talk until the season is over, anything can happen 

plus we came to arrowhead and beat you and Denver and colts and philly. You lost to the Colts

Ali what's the terms, game by game

poor you cut you were dead set that SD would not make it


----------



## alasdairm

your claim is that sd wins the afc championship so that's the bet. you made the claim, you propose the stake.

alasdair


----------



## Thanatos

You led the chiefs for under 10 minutes and a combined 7 points during both games combined. You new to check yourself.
You couldn't even take the lead against my second team until OT. 
Indy always has KC's number btw, you can go back to when Harrbough beat us in KC to go to the AFC championship. You are so obvious about your lack of NFL history orthe dynamics of the game.


----------



## Tommyboy

Good call by Andy Reid with benching the starters in this game that was meaningless for them.  I don't think he did it to avoid injuries as much as he did it to avoid the possibility of losing the game with the starters which would put a dent in the teams confidence going into wildcard weekend.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Okay Ali, I'll wear a pat avi until the superbowl


Entheo, just like SD always has the Colts number, but I'm just posting facts about this season. We have had better wins.


----------



## Thanatos

^ it's the post season now. Everyone is 0-0.
If you wanna compare tonight you are fucked, we started 3 rookie bench players in our line and sat 20 of 22 starters and you couldn't even finish the deal without a gimmick fake-punt.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

We still sweeped you and almost sweeped Denver 

stop being bitter cuz we had the guts to fake punt. 

As you said 0-0 now

good luck, may the better team prevail


----------



## Thanatos

Agreed, let's make up so we can hopefully smash each other in the championship game.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

I hope so, that's why they call it a lucky stasche


----------



## alasdairm

DrinksWithEvil said:


> Okay Ali, I'll wear a pat avi until the superbowl


deal. if sd wins the afc, i'll wear a bolt until the superbowl.

it's on.

alasdair


----------



## Wyld 4 X

DrinksWithEvil said:


> and so the philly home opener cotinues....
> 
> *im not proud of that win*..
> 
> but a W is a W
> 
> hey entheo
> 
> maybe sd will finish with a better record than KC...
> 
> HMMMMMM


You shouldnt be, on the Succup kick (and miss), SD was lined up illegally and should have been flagged and another FG attempt for KC.

But as *you* would say....*the NFL WANTED SD IN THE PLAYOFFS!!!!!*  OMFGFIXdGameFKMe

/DWE tard rant


----------



## alasdairm

alasdairm said:


> i see what you've done here. ok, let's do it.
> 
> pats win both games, you sport a patriots avatar for week following december 29th. bills win either game and i'll sport a bills avatar the same week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alasdair


paging gm. your new avatar:






alasdair


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Wyld your bitter 

stop

it's our destiny


----------



## axl blaze

entheo said:


> At least you have seen multiple championships during your life. KC has been waiting over 40 years to hoist the trophy again. Closest we got was 2 decades ago with Montana.



yah and to get real for a second my pops died the year before that first Super Bowl win. he was a good man and pretty much instilled into me a love of football and a love of the Steelers. when he died I saw it and it fucked me up for life, but mann I swear when Pittsburgh made that magical run to the SB as a number six seed I really thought my Pops was there with me, or most certainly helping Adam Vinatieri go wide left when the Steelers upset the Colts in the playoffs, right before that AFC Chumpionship game against the Broncos

watched that entire season at the sports bar down the street from me. and being there every Sunday I met some other Steelers fans, a dad and his son and daughter who were roughly my age. watching the gsmes with that family kinda hurt me, but at the same time it made me happy to have had what little time I had with my pops...


----------



## Wyld 4 X

DrinksWithEvil said:


> Wyld your bitter
> 
> stop
> 
> it's our destiny


You truly are clueless.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Lol almost "sweeped" denver


----------



## shimazu

Andy Reid always rests starters in meaningless games, just about any respectable coach would as its a win-win really

game last night was closer than I would have like but once again, its my dude Boykin making plays

I dont think the eagles have played the saints in the playoffs since Sheldon Brown blew up reggie bush (i dont think he regained conciousness until the 2nd half tbh) but they lost that game

I can see this being like that Arizona / GB playoff game a few years ago, think it was like 52-48 or something (if thats the actual score I really need to get out more god damn)

tough shit axl, cant say you didnt have 8 other chances to get in though

I guess the eagles would play the panthers if they beat the saints

my god.... is a nfc championship that far out of the realm of possibility?

I think not


----------



## Jabberwocky

I don't agree with resting his starters for that game. What if they end up having to play sd in the playoffs? They lost to them once already, and it is the playoffs. If it was me I would take a team in my division out if the playoffs if given a chance. 

Nice win for the eagles, Orton pulled a romo at the end. 

Haha jerry. Maybe next year.


----------



## Thanatos

NFL announces Chargers commited a penalty affecting the possible game winning FG for KC and should have replayed the down.

Also Frazier and Shanahan are fired.


----------



## axl blaze

entheo said:


> NFL announces Chargers commited a penalty affecting the possible game winning FG for KC and should have replayed the down.



you know what my boy said that when that happened on that FG attempt. I just brushed him off like "naw, they would have called that." how could they not?? 

WTF


----------



## alasdairm

let me get that for you, dwe: the nfl is clearly fixed or else that call would have been made blah blah blah moan moan moan 

don't know what's more satisfying. seeing the cowboys blow it again or not seeing the steelers in the playoffs 

alasdair


----------



## shimazu

SarcasticOne said:


> I don't agree with resting his starters for that game. What if they end up having to play sd in the playoffs? They lost to them once already, and it is the playoffs. If it was me I would take a team in my division out if the playoffs if given a chance.
> 
> Nice win for the eagles, Orton pulled a romo at the end.
> 
> Haha jerry. Maybe next year.



no way, too much risk of having injuries. You want guys to be rested. If they cant get up for a playoff game they shouldnt be in th league period

besides, he almost won the game. 

the fact that it was close with their backups in looks better for KC than if they had won with their starters


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

There backups were playing like they might not play again 

and that call on the f/g /fake punt is just the rule, helmet came off, forward progress blah blah blah 

but we will take it

Wyld I'm just pressing your buttons, I say we are destined, because every team that beat the Eagles in there home opener won the superbowl for like the past three years, leave it to the chargers to fuck that up


ugh I hear more about the Cowboys after the lose than before.... So annoying


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

SarcasticOne said:


> Lol almost "sweeped" denver



lets see we lost by one TD vs denver in SD

and won by one TD in denver..

hmmm


----------



## Care




----------



## axl blaze

there have been some hilarious Cleveland Browns pics floating around this time of the year, when they usually fire their coach (who will then leave Cleveland and become the next Coach Belicheck it's destiny baby)

oh wow this was the funniest image for a Google image search on "cleveland browns fan"


----------



## shimazu

DrinksWithEvil said:


> There backups were playing like they might not play again
> 
> and that call on the f/g /fake punt is just the rule, helmet came off, forward progress blah blah blah
> 
> but we will take it
> 
> Wyld I'm just pressing your buttons, I say we are destined, because every team that beat the Eagles in there home opener won the superbowl for like the past three years, leave it to the chargers to fuck that up
> 
> 
> ugh I hear more about the Cowboys after the lose than before.... So annoying



you tout the eagles home opener thing as some kind of prophecy that the chargers are going to win the championship

first off, youre fucking wrong because the Ravens won last year and the eagles BEAT the ravens last year. 

secondly, the eagles fucking suck at home so it really doesnt prove much of anything

thirdly, your team limped into the playoffs against the team you touted as overrated all year's backups, they fucking suck bro

shit


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

We will see on Sunday 

Brah 

can't talk till then


----------



## alasdairm

DrinksWithEvil said:


> can't talk till then


hasn't stopped you all season...

alasdair


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Well I've been right so far 

durrer


----------



## Wyld 4 X

Even a blind squirrel....


----------



## Thanatos

We are bring it back home this year, we deserve the chip!





Also, I just now remembered that my 8th grade math teacher was a Chiefs cheerleader. Nice!


----------



## neversickanymore

entheo said:


> Also, I just now remembered that my 8th grade math teacher was a Chiefs cheerleader. Nice!


  yummy


----------



## Care

Happy new years mo fukers


----------



## Jabberwocky

DrinksWithEvil said:


> lets see we lost by one TD vs denver in SD
> 
> and won by one TD in denver..
> 
> hmmm


Doesn't it work both ways Einstein? So we almost "sweeped" sd by your logic.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Well we're supposed to be horrible remember?


----------



## Jabberwocky

I never said that. (I don't think) 

I just dislike them, because they're in my division. 

I'm actually a Rivers fan, even though he's a crybaby bitch.

And actually I'm also an 'Andy Reid fan, and Alex Smith too, even though they're in my division. 

The Raiders on the other hand.......pfftttttt. Don't like em at all. Faggots. Kind of like you.


----------



## axl blaze

how can anyone be a Phillip Rivers fan, who is not a San Diego fan?

he's got that "I'm a Southern hillbilly douche bag" persona down


----------



## axl blaze




----------



## Thanatos

Says Carolina. Not bad, it's the third team on my list besides the Chiefs and Seahawks.


----------



## axl blaze

mine says Cinci, I guess if I was being a homer I should root for them as Cinci is less than 2 hours away from me

I like how they appropriate Carolina as "90s teal" so true LOL


----------



## axl blaze

Aaron Rodgers fighting rumors that he's gay LOL


----------



## GenericMind

alasdairm said:


> paging gm. your new avatar:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alasdair



God dammit.


----------



## alasdairm

^ you're a class act, gm and yet another adult showing wyld4x how not to be a pussy bitch liar.

see you again next year. i think the bills are in good shape to finish 2nd in the afc east 

happy holidays

alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

alasdairm said:


> ^ you're a class act, gm and yet another adult showing wyld4x how not to be a pussy bitch liar.
> 
> see you again next year. i think the bills are in good shape to finish 2nd in the afc east
> 
> happy holidays
> 
> alasdair



You're definitely going to be wearing a Bills avatar at some point next year.

This one is hurting my, like, inner soul and shit.


----------



## Care

> The Chicago Bears gave Cutler a seven-year, $126 million deal with $54 million guaranteed, according to the NFL Network's Ian Rapoport.



http://sports.yahoo.com/news/numbers-jay-cutlers-126-million-151043344.html

I am at a loss for words.

The bears just committed themselves to 7 years of mediocrity.


----------



## Jabberwocky

He has diabetes.


----------



## neversickanymore

Care said:


> http://sports.yahoo.com/news/numbers-jay-cutlers-126-million-151043344.html
> 
> I am at a loss for words.
> 
> The bears just committed themselves to 7 years of mediocrity.


Best news I have heard in a little while..


----------



## MikeOekiM

this chiefs vs colts game has been sick


----------



## Thanatos

Ive had at least 3 heart attacks today


----------



## shimazu

how do you think andy reid is holding up atm?


----------



## Thanatos

I have faith in Mormon Jesus, just not his ability to keep my team healthy.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Lol kc

maybe next decade


----------



## ArCi

Hahahha KC had a 4 touchdown lead going into halftime and were acting like they already won the superbowl

I guess they still need to learn when to call a timeout, because they wasted all 3 timeouts in the second half


----------



## Care

and the Chiefs are who we thought they were


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

KC has been overrated the whole season

and pretty much the whole team go injured lol


i feel bad for KC right now


----------



## ArCi

Don't feel bad. Next year when they actually have a regular season schedule with legit competition they won't finish 11-5

Didn't they start the season 9-0, and then finish up 2-5? lol

I see them as 8-8 maybe 7-9 team next year


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

sorry maybe next decadethey will get a playof win


----------



## Thanatos

Shimazu called it.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

everyone knew it , i predicted indy to win in the prediction thread.


----------



## MikeOekiM

idk things definitely woulda been different if jamaal charles, brandon flowers, and justin houston didnt leave the game from injury. that's like their 3 best players and only losing by 1.

i feel bad for andy reid, even though i kinda was cheering for colts comeback to be a close game.


----------



## Thanatos

We have no zone coverage ability. Changes need to be made; Robinson shouldn't be allowed back in KC.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

well flwoers and houton didnget get injured until like the 3-4th qtr


----------



## MikeOekiM

entheo said:


> We have no zone coverage ability. Changes need to be made; Robinson shouldn't be allowed back in KC.



yeah dunta robinson could never cover. did he at least do some nice helmet to helmet hits this year?



DrinksWithEvil said:


> well flwoers and houton didnget get injured until like the 3-4th qtr



yeah but jamaal charles 1sr drive which is the biggest hit


----------



## Jabberwocky

I actually hope sd wins tomorrow, so Denver can be the ones to end this fantasy dwe is living in. 

Lol zero Super Bowl wins. 

Lol zero Super Bowl appearances. 

Lol lol


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Lol dude look up year of 95, SD appeared in the superbowl dude

Learn your football 

plus we already fucked Denver up


----------



## shimazu

BRADLEY!

with the int

tough break entheo, colts also didnt have reggie wayne half the season so it goes both ways. Your defense took a real nose dive after the win streak ended though, I guess thats what happens when you stop playing the Raiders and Jaguars of the world every other week

now, I watch this game and hope im 0-2 in the pick ems thread

samn I more or less just piled on and repeated evetyone else, sorry 

I stopped reading this thread when I saw DWE tell someone to learn their football tbh


----------



## Jabberwocky

DrinksWithEvil said:


> Lol dude look up year of 95, SD appeared in the superbowl dude
> 
> Learn your football
> 
> plus we already fucked Denver up


Talking about your ten year quarterback. 

Zero Super Bowl  appearances lol
Zero Super Bowl wins for your team lol

Lol lol


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Okay Mr bandwagon


----------



## Jabberwocky

I was born in Denver. 

Lol zero Super Bowl wins. 

Wtf is a charger anyway.


----------



## Thanatos

A horse


----------



## One Thousand Words




----------



## MikeOekiM




----------



## China Rider

shimazu said:


> BRADLEY!
> fletcher


one of few guys drafted in horns that i root to play well;to think he was a filthy hawkeye
wish rams kept him for depth, but kid has starter coverage skills, just doesn't fit mold of thug/dysfunctional personal life preventing them from D1 school/physical/big hitting CBs that fisher crushes over
off top of my head CBs drafted by JF:
samari rolle(the u),pac man(strip club shoot outs, should be dead or in jail),finnegan(samford, champion instigator), janoris jenkins(UF/n.ala...your move, cromarte) trumaine johnson(montana, dui after rookie season) and brandon mcgee(the u)


----------



## shimazu

china rider how you been man its awfully quiet in the college bball thread 

ill take your word for it about Fletcher, the Eagles always had potential on defense they were just a whole new unit with no real experience as starters from top to bottom save for a few free agents. I'm fully satisfied with how this season turned out because at least it was entertaining. Even when Andy Reid was in his prime, it was almost a chore to watch the Eagles, and they always seemed to just beat up on the lesser teams and choke up against the top class of the league. If they did win games, it always seemed to be because the players would make a critical play, never really so much anything as far as guys just being put into the right place at the right time to do what they do best (aka, good coaching). If anything, the players were usually put into a bad spot and had to make a play just to bail themselves and the team out of it.

Again, sorry entheo, but this is sounding awfully familiar isnt it? I'm not gonna sit here and say the Chiefs can't win a superbowl with Alex Smith and defense, but they're gonna need A LOT more depth on defense if thats the case (and maybe drag Dante Hall out of retirement). Before the season started I actually kind of hoped the Eagles would sign Sean Smith but the chiefs got him first and its not looking so bad after all because he was easily the worst player on your defense. I think your corners have been suspect all year the pass rush just covered up for it in the beginning and having an all pro safety helps out as well. Still though, they need to just take the fastest offensive player they can find in the draft and make Alex Smith prove he can be more than a game manager. I think they'll be back in the playoffs next year, but unless they address some of the weak links, they'll wind up in the same spot.

I'm at peace with this NFL season now, whatever happens happens. I thought I was excited for this year to start back in the summer but now im realizing im going to be twice as pumped for next season considering there are actually expectations now and reasonable ones at that. A lot of guys were sort of thrown into the fire this year and a large number actually responded at least admirably. The defense was very shoddy for the first half of the season, but they always seemed like they were on the field a lot and a lot of their yardage given up was in "garbage time" as it's called in pro sports, where both teams are just playing to keep the clock running and maybe get some personal stats. And why was there so much garbage time?

Because they were blowing teams out every other week and in a very unique fashion. In the beginning, when Vick was still the QB (remember that?), it was seriously one of the most impressive running teams ive ever seen play. Mike Vick ended his season averaging 8.5 yds a carry. You add that to a guy like LeSean McCoy who is good for at least 3 yards so long as he has at least didnt get tackled immediately and this team was a chain moving machine. Only problem was if they didnt score on a big play, and had to get points in the red zone, they more or less had an identity crisis. Conventional wisdom says to just get the 1v1 matchup of choice and do a fade route with a tall receiver but not only did they not really have a big body receiver playing well at that time (Riley Cooper didnt really blow up until foles came in) but Mike Vick didn't throw the most accurate balls at times and it really made scoring TD's a commodity.

but, as predicted by nobody, Mike Vick gets hurt in the Giants game and Foles comes in. I remember thinking, "ok nick, if you want to get paid you might want to show something sooner than later" and not even two plays later he throws a td to DeSean. Something about Nick Foles, man idk I just feel comfortable with him at QB. Mostly, because QBs are at such a premium in the NFL, I feel like the Eagles have no choice but to stick with this guy since he more or less came out of nowhere to be a top QB in the league. Now, instead of wasting a pick on a QB who won't be ready for a few years, they can take an impact player in the first round and build an even better team around the nucleus of young talent they already have. If I had to pick one thing that I like the most about Nick Foles, i'd just say his demeanor in general. 

It's hard to describe really, and tbh we almost ask the impossible out of athletes when it comes to their emotions. We kill a guy like Jay Cutler for always having a sour puss look on his face yet when Tom Brady is on the bench complaining to his teammates about something he's just "motivating" them to play up to his level. We want our QBs to be confident, but not cocky. Careful, yet decisive. Live to fight another down, until the 1st down marker is within diving distance. "Don't force anything", "how do you get sacked in that situation?". "Don't stare down your receivers!", "how'd you not see the linebacker right in front of him!"

it's not an easy position to play, probably the hardest and most demanding in sports. But Nick just seemed to always have the same composure about him (outside of when he was concussed) and you knew he wasn't going to do anything that would give the game away (unlike Romo) so in a way he is kind of like Alex Smith in that regard. But some guys just seem to have that added touch when it comes to throwing passes, and I'm telling you guys Foles has it. Whether it's because of height, arm mechanics, footwork, whatever you want to argue, some guys just seem able to put the ball exactly where it needs to be for only their side to be able to at least make a play on it, while at the same time being able to predetermine where the most likely spot for that to occur will be before the ball is even snapped due to reading the defense at the line of scrimmage. 

That's what makes Nick Foles a better QB than Mike Vick, he has such a more awareness to his game where it seems like Mike would just kind of point at a few people before snapping the ball and just reacting to whatever flew by his face. And a lot of times he would get by ok just because he could outrun everyone but after seeing him play over the past 3 years, he really isn't even a "running QB" anymore. He's still incredibly quick and capable of outrunning most defensive lineman, but I saw him get chased down by a few linebackers this year and more than a couple CBs got him with foot tackles he used to just high step out of. What he does have going for him still is he has a rocket for an arm, is actually a good locker room presence at this point in his career, and is probably already accepting he is more than likely going to be a backup next year. He'll go to a team and be the best backup in the league, I don't doubt that for a second.

Now, I'm just gonna sit back and hope Jadeveon Clowney has some "off the field issues" and drops to within trade up range for the Birds. 

and one more thing, free my man Bryce Brown chip! So long as he only gets the ball in obvious running situations he's never gonna reach his full potential. His biggest problem last year was he fumbled too much and he didnt have a single one this year. The trend anymore in the NFL as far as RBs is concerned is just plug in later round draft picks and hope you get the next Arian Foster, and I truly feel like Bryce is going to have a breakout year at some point in the NFL, just not in Philadelphia. It's a shame because all the requirements are there for him to achieve success, except LeSean is already doing just that and in ways that Bryce Brown will never be able to. But he is a different styled runner, and it's one that fits into any offense because it is so simple at the root of it. RBs like McCoy will gain 10 yards via running sideline to sideline and making guys miss. 

RBs like Bryce Brown might not gain 10 yards per carry more often than not, but they'll at least get you 2-3. Not just 2-3 yards on some QB bootleg where he ducks out of bounds at the last second (looking at you Kaepernick), im talking 2-3 YARDS, MANLY yards in the trenches where guys get worn out of going to after a while. After a few 300+ lbers just fell awkwardly on my leg for the 50th time this half I think I might start to just hesitate a bit and let someone else tackle this guy because it seriously pains me all over just to try and wrap him up... 

So once a big hole finally breaks in the line and Bryce Brown has a clear path to the secondary it's just like watching someone who just got the Hammer in Super Smash Bros chug towards someone who is really just trying to get out of the way. Normally there is at least one linebacker to meet a RB in the box but with how hard Bryce hits the hole and the way the Eagles block, at best there's an out of position linebacker there to either try and stop him for no gain while potentially giving up a big run, or letting him run them over for a 5-6 yard gain in exchange for not giving up a big play. Either way, it's positive for the Eagles, and I've never wanted someone I liked as a player want to leave the team so bad but I'm sure Jeffrey Lurie is just waiting for Bryce's contract talks to resume before sending him on his way with a sports watch and tickets to a Wings game.

Sorry for the TLDR guys, got in the right mind state on the final day of my NFL season, that'll happen


----------



## neversickanymore

^ nice post

Funny how many damn good quarterbacks and players who come out of nowhere.. Favre, Romo, Wes Welker, Warner, Jerry Rice 2 name a few. 

We want our QBs to be confident, but not cocky. Careful, yet decisive. Live to fight another down, until the 1st down marker is within diving distance. "Don't force anything", "how do you get sacked in that situation?". "Don't stare down your receivers!"  You can't have our quarterback


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

fuck SD playing hard./


----------



## Care

Congrats dwe


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

i knew it all along,

we have a good team

we already beat denver

DESTINY


----------



## Wyld 4 X

Manufactured destiny thanks to them refs.

/DWE


----------



## Care

^ You think the chargers didnt deserve to win that game? Dalton was awful.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Wyld ll is still bitter about the kc game

typical towel fan


----------



## Care

There is one Charger hating new england hater that has been conspicuously absent today.


----------



## GenericMind

Damn, KC fans must be jumping off bridges today.

Largest comeback in playoff(and NFL history) still belongs to the Bills tho.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Just saw Tebow as an analyst for the bcs title game. I don't care what anyone says he was great in Denver. I'll never forget listening to that Pittsburg game on my radio in my prison cell. I went fucking nuts. 

Maybe if he lost his virginity he could speed up that throwing motion and come back as a qb for like cinci or esp Jacksonville. 

As a side note, Colin kaepernick's nose is severely crooked. Or am I trippin?


----------



## Wyld 4 X

Care said:


> ^ You think the chargers didnt deserve to win that game? Dalton was awful.


No, the KC game when, ironically, the refs missed a call against the Chargers at the end (the kick).  And that is typical Dalton, he is either hot or cold, rarely consistent.



DrinksWithEvil said:


> Wyld ll is still bitter about the kc game
> 
> typical towel fan


I have nothing to be bitter about fella.  It would have been a fluke had the Steelers made it in this year.  And besides that, they have 6 SB wins and are a better organization.  When your team's downward phase stops being multiple years at a time, please get back to me.  Otherwise, anything you say is just jibber jabber and one-year-wonder speak.


----------



## Care

ya if anyone has a right to bitch about not making the playoffs its the Cardinals. Going 10-6 while playing great ball at the end of the season....... Sucks to be in the NFC west.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

West coast has also the best teams


----------



## Jabberwocky

Yeah Oakland is great.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Seattle, SD,sf, Denver, kc

not coast, but still west


----------



## alasdairm

i don't know what's worse about the cake-and-eat-it outcomes we'll see regarding the chargers. seeing sd win and having to listen to dwe go on an on and on about how he was right all along. or seeing sd lose and having to listen to dwe go on an on and on about how it's fixed?

it sucks that i want football to be over just so i don't' have to listen to your nonsense for a few months...

alasdair


----------



## alasdairm

p.s. your geography is as bad as the nfl's.

denver is _1000 miles_ from the west coast.

alasdair


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Still a west team, 

not even midwest

oh come Ali if the pats didn't make the playoffs u would bitch and moan


----------



## alasdairm

^ i think what the patriots have done this year with they injuries they've had has been pretty impressive.

but i'm a realist. i'll be happy if they get to the superbowl this year (and they certainly could - beating indianapolis is definitely a possibility at this stage in the playoffs and they beat denver in week 12) but i'm not getting married to the idea at this stage.

alasdair


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

indy is cake, KC is garbage. 

we beat indy ,denver and kc, and cincy now

we have a 1-0 record

pats 0-0

denver 0-0

sd soon to be 2-0

then 3-0

then you now whats after that

plus the refs love the pats almost as much as the team of destiny (SD)

tbh SD vs CAR for the SB


----------



## Wyld 4 X

DrinksWithEvil said:


> West coast has also the best teams


----------



## Jabberwocky

I think mike greeny (sp?) said it best earlier in the season. If the patriots win the Super Bowl, he said he would admit Tom Brady is the greatest quarterback of all time. 

I think I would concur, because like you said Ali, their injuries coupled with the fact he has no one to throw the ball to like Peyton does. It would be biblical imo.


----------



## alasdairm

DrinksWithEvil said:


> we have a 1-0 record
> 
> pats 0-0
> 
> denver 0-0


ok. you've now convinced me that you are a total football moron and you're just trolling.

you know why ne and den have 0-0 records, right? because they're so much better than your chargers they got a week off this week!

your comments are moronic.

alasdair


----------



## alasdairm

colts just signed deion branch



alasdair


----------



## Care

alasdairm said:


> colts just signed deion branch
> 
> 
> 
> alasdair



The ol' "tell us what you know" signing.


----------



## China Rider

SarcasticOne said:


> Yeah Oakland is great.


you fucking suck, your self esteem blows
but i'm still rooting for you


NFC west was 30-10 vs non divisional opponents, have 3 of the top 6 ranked defenses in nfl, rams may only be a top 14 defense but they racked up 53 sacks again this year, 3rd in the league, they have the best defensive line in football, their back up ends would be starters on more than half the league
they have 3 out of the first 61 draft picks and they'll probably trade their 2nd overall for another bonus first rounder in '15
only atl/tb had more difficult schedules in the league(rams played both), believe they were most difficult in '12 and had a better season, kind of

ideally would like to see them pick up 12-20 overall pick(maybe cowboys trade up for QB, sounds about jerry jones to me), for this years/future #1 and this years 2nd and 4th rd picks...fisher historically crushes late in the draft, this year it was zac stacy (5th rd)
my dream is to draft DT ra'shede hageman with one of their first rd picks, just because he's going to be the first gopher defensive player drafted since i've been gophing...current starting DT kendall langford is serviceable but the drooling over ideal of having DL on quinn/brockers/hageman/long(or better yet, cut long, william hayes is better and costs about 85% less money...could have made 12mil+ last off season but resigned with STL for 2 years and like 4 mil, dude loves coach fisher)

nobody is in a better position to build a power house than STL, and when 'it' kicks in the niners will be getting old and sea will be losing lots of players in FA...cardinals scare me the most, long term
i kind of hope rams don't draft well, it will interfer with being able to resign robert quinn after next season, if decon jones and reggie white had a gay baby, he would almost be as good as quinn, who can make mario williams money if he chooses, although wasn't drafted by fisher(holy shit steve spags did something good!) i think he stays for contract around 4yrs/55mil

alec ogletree led team in tackles and had 6th forced fumbles, and most of them were indeed forced(stripped) almost as many as quinns 7
he went to UGA to play safety, but is too much of an athletic monster not to play OLB

tavon austin had a great 2nd half, can he stay healthy? even if he does i don't think he's going to be some HoF WR, but love having a little stick of dynamite who's good for clutch big plays at any given moment...fellow ram's rookie WR/ex-team mate at WVU stedman bailey is going to have a better career

rookie zac stacy only made 12 starts and had just one carry after 4 games, yet came just short of 1000 yards, with an okay OL and dogshit passing game, among several other factors, it's shit like this that will allow bradford to take care of business, he might not be a top 10 qb talent, but he's an upper 50% and good enough 

SS TJ mcdonald, son of merten hanks' partner in crime, tim mcdonald in SF in the 90s, is somewhat of a question mark, he's physical as hell but coverage skills need further assessment
OG barrett jones(alabama) didn't touch the field, i think that was the plan, expect to see him starting next year and pancaking bitches like he did at alabama...a lot

rookie nickelback brandon mcgee didn't show much, but 3,4 tells me good things, if serviceable vet cortland finnegan is cut in the offseason, i'll be optimistic, hopefully not finny can just return to '12 form

2nd year players:
starting CBs janoris jenkins and trumaine johnson look great, WRs brian quick/chris givens(sophmore slump big time, needs bradford for the long ball) are question marks, quick has more potential as a star and a bust, '12 14th overall pick out of LSU michael brokers is already one of the best in the league 

if STL was in the afc north, south or nfc east, north...there's no doubt in my mind they would have went 11-5 this season and have been 3 seed'd 

not ruling out another 7-9 season next year, if it happens fisher will likely be out the door and rams will be the most desired HC gig since harbaugh left for SF, some lucky, medicore dude will become instant legend

oh and afc had 3 play off teams and i am an east coaster


----------



## alasdairm

losers always talk about how great their team is _going_ to be...



alasdair


----------



## China Rider

alasdairm said:


> losers always talk about how great their team is _going_ to be...
> 
> 
> 
> alasdair


i know you're trolling, but find me a team whose got stock more erect than STL?

without the rams existence, pat's fans lose the best chapters of their lives

the beating 14 point favorite STL in SBXXVI, that fucking chapter, which i took pretty fucking well for a freshman in HS who still didn't have any hair on his ballz


----------



## alasdairm

this thread is for talking about this season. your team finished in last place in their division.

you can brag about how great they are in the 2015/2016 thread, if and when it happens...



alasdair


----------



## China Rider

i'm not going to brag when they get good, and it's not possible to brag about the future, one can only fucking power speculate 
and when they do win the west - that's when i lose interest 

they're never going to be taken seriously unless back to back superbowls, at best they'll be perceived like the modern day bengals or become ATL falcon's rich

jerry jones has the right formula, 8-8 all day everyday


----------



## Wyld 4 X

SarcasticOne said:


> I think mike greeny (sp?) said it best earlier in the season. If the patriots win the Super Bowl, he said he would admit Tom Brady is the greatest quarterback of all time.
> 
> I think I would concur, because like you said Ali, their injuries coupled with the fact he has no one to throw the ball to like Peyton does. It would be biblical imo.


Hmmmm, interesting.  I dont know, in Brady's "Peyton" year they lost to the Giants in the SB after going undefeated and he had plenty of targets.  I guess the argument can be made that he is even better without top receivers because it requires him to be a better leader on the field.  It would give him 4 SB wins, right?  That is right up there with Montana and, sorry, Bradshaw for most SB QB wins.


----------



## alasdairm

China Rider said:


> i'm not going to brag when they get good...


you'll forgive me when i say i don't believe you for a second? 

alasdair


----------



## Jabberwocky

Yeah and Montana was Brady's idol growing up so 4 would be pretty special to him. 

I think you're probably right about the leadership thing, although I will say that no matter how potent your offense is, if your defense can't stop the other team from scoring more that you do, you lose the game. 

I think that showed in both NE Super Bowl losses to the giants. 

And to an extent it showed this season with Denver. Look at the cowboys game.....Denver had to score almost 60 points to beat them. 

Hate to say it but if San Diego plays the rest of their games like they did against Denver (in Denver) and against Indy ( in San Diego) they have a very good shot at the Super Bowl. They had the perfect formula for winning in both games: time of possession, score touchdowns when in the redzone, play great defense.


----------



## ArCi

At the end of the day Tom Brady will always be remembered as the greatest player to wear a Michigan jersey. And that actually means something coming from the best college football team in history


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Wow sarcastic actually realizing we play up to competition, let's not forget we are running the ball hard now. We got Ingram back. Allen is a future hof rookie, new coach, Ken whiz, and we have destiny on our side 

but Denver is pissed, so I say 50/50 with a slight edge to Denver for being at home 


I'm rewatching the Bengal game right now and we are playing smart football 


should be a shootout


----------



## alasdairm

^ i could never foresee a day when i might root for an nfc team in the superbowl but if sd makes the big game...

alasdair


----------



## alasdairm

p.s. if sd wins - or even gets to the superbowl - will you promise to take back your lame comments about how it's all fixed so denver or new england can win?

alasdair


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

You can't root for us becuz we are a shit team? 

We will see about that 

what if it's SD V's car


----------



## Care

DrinksWithEvil said:


> Allen is a future hof rookie, t



Getting a little carried away arent we?


----------



## Care

Most rush yds by QB, playoff history:
Young 594
Elway 461
Staubach 432
McNabb 422
Kaepernick 362

All except Kap have played a ton of games.
Kap's played 4.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Care said:


> Getting a little carried away arent we?


Lol get it, carried away?


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Carried away, no way 

kid is a beast


----------



## alasdairm

DrinksWithEvil said:


> You can't root for us becuz we are a shit team?


no. because of you.


DrinksWithEvil said:


> what if it's SD V's car


carolina, for sure.

you did not answer my other question. do so, please.

alasdair


----------



## Tommyboy

axl blaze said:


> how can anyone be a Phillip Rivers fan, who is not a San Diego fan?
> 
> he's got that "I'm a Southern hillbilly douche bag" persona down



He reminds me of that kid that took gym class way too seriously.  Would wear their gym shorts high since they were so focused on winning that they didn't care what they looked like.  Little interest in girls since they just get in the way of things.  Cigarette? Fuck you.  



Care said:


> Most rush yds by QB, playoff history:
> Young 594
> Elway 461
> Staubach 432
> McNabb 422
> Kaepernick 362
> 
> All except Kap have played a ton of games.
> Kap's played 4.



How do you think he's going to do against Carolina?


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

alasdairm said:


> no. because of you.
> carolina, for sure.
> 
> you did not answer my other question. do so, please.
> 
> alasdair



what question , my phone is fucking retarded


----------



## alasdairm

it's not the only thing that's fucking retarded 

if sd wins - or even gets to the superbowl - will you promise to take back your lame comments about how it's all fixed so denver or new england can win?

alasdair


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

yep if we win...but if its a brandy vs manning bowl its rigged


----------



## Care

Tommyboy said:


> How do you think he's going to do against Carolina?



I doubt he will run for more than 50.

But, considering he will have both Crabtree and Davis in this game (both were out last time) I think he will be much more effective pasing the ball.


----------



## ArCi

So what team drafts Manziel?

Texans?
Vikings?
Jaguars?
Browns?

Whereever he goes I guarantee he is #1 in jersey sales next season


----------



## Care

#1 rookie maybe

I hope the Texans or Vikings take him, those would be fun teams to watch him play on. If he goes to the Jags or the factory of sadness I will be disapointed. Im a big Manziel fan btw.


----------



## Methox23

Care said:


> Most rush yds by QB, playoff history:
> Young 594
> Elway 461
> Staubach 432
> McNabb 422
> Kaepernick 362
> 
> All except Kap have played a ton of games.
> Kap's played 4.



That's a very impressive stat..


----------



## Thanatos

Manziel is just a hot dog, and he is way way under sized at that. I wouldn't be surprised if he drops to the top of the second round this year. Its about the 3rd or 4th year of the pistol/option in the NFL and defenses are going to be stacked against those formations from here on out. I think Manziel will make a great 2nd team QB or even transition to being a slot reviewer but he doesn't have the chops to start at QB and never will. He is far too happy to be a gunslinger and break the pocket, but he is too damn small to absorb the damage of a LB or safety hitting him in the open field.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

Care said:


> Most rush yds by QB, playoff history:
> Young 594
> Elway 461
> Staubach 432
> McNabb 422
> Kaepernick 362
> 
> All except Kap have played a ton of games.
> Kap's played 4.


I am little surprised Tarkenton isnt on that list or maybe he is just a little farther down.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

DrinksWithEvil said:


> yep if we win...but if its a brandy vs manning bowl its rigged



Being that the Giants didnt make the playoffs, a Brady v Peyton SB is kind of.....what is that word, oh yeah, impossible let alone "rigged."

Even your sarcasm is lame.


----------



## Thanatos

^ he's a bandwagon retard that doesn't understand the most fundamental concepts of American sports. It's like he just started watching sports this year.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

how can i be a bandwagon fan if i still have my humpries jersey?

entheo, hows is kansas feeling right now? maybe in another 20 years you guys will get a playoff win. certainly not next year. seeing that you guys will have a tougher schedule and probably will have to play real QBs.

i thought for sure they had that game. i thought hey its redemption for last week. NOPE. and i went on the KC forums and it was in full meltdown mode. FUCK ALEX SMITH / CHARLES TO INJURY PRONE / NFL is rigged 

its kind of sad actually

one of the funnest things to do on game day is find out and look for a team that is getting stomped and go to that said teams message board. funny shit.


----------



## GenericMind

Manziel is the next Tebow. I hope a team the Bills play next season drafts him so I can laugh when they cart his tiny shattered body off the field.


----------



## shimazu

dwe just because you blindly supported your team and they went on a run doesnt make you know more or less anything about sports. you just wait for results and talk shit over generic and vague things with no backing other than "we won!" or "it's FIXED!"

but im glad you got you 15 days of fame, someone out there is trying to help you out dog


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

sorry shim i dont live for sports like you...and i dont watch every sports game everynight  and read everything about every team like you...i just got tv in the past 4 months..and followed only by a shitty phone and from through sports bars windows..

if i lived in a cold weather city i probably would sit at home and watch every single game and sit on my phone and look up sports articles ,but i would probably turn into  a piece of shit like you. no thanks. its very obvious you spend most of your time online looking at your post count,

i remember you saying like chargers never going to make it to the playoffs , then the chargers arent going to win a playoff game...lol ...now look

we might not win on sunday, either way i get to watch my team play another game, and you dont..



also i cant believe they are thinking about adding 4 more teams to the playoff bracket  in the coming years

that would cause so much confusion with all the tie breakers etc.


----------



## alasdairm

DrinksWithEvil said:


> also i cant believe they are thinking about adding 4 more teams to the playoff bracket  in the coming years
> 
> that would cause so much confusion with all the tie breakers etc.


it's going to make the hard stuff - like remembering which conference and division your team plays in - even harder!


DrinksWithEvil said:


> that would cause so much confusion with all the tie breakers etc.


yeah, because it's not like we have, you know, an internet to do that kind of thing for us...



alasdair


----------



## Jabberwocky

^ you mean soccer, right?


----------



## One Thousand Words

GenericMind said:


> Manziel is the next Tebow. I hope a team the Bills play next season drafts him so I can laugh when they cart his tiny shattered body off the field.



They say the same thing about Russell Wilson. Being short means shit when you can put weight up on top and lower his centre of gravity. I played at least 20kg too light and never missed a game through injury. And I actually had to make tackles in a game. I'd be more concerned if he was a tall string bean. Those fuckers are always getting a knee or elbow twisted in tackles. Besides most QB's take a dive 9/10 rushes. 

I'd love to see him at the Vikings. Under a dome for half a season with the rush defence worrying about Peterson?


----------



## shimazu

DrinksWithEvil said:


> sorry shim i dont live for sports like you...and i dont watch every sports game everynight  and read everything about every team like you...i just got tv in the past 4 months..and followed only by a shitty phone and from through sports bars windows..
> 
> if i lived in a cold weather city i probably would sit at home and watch every single game and sit on my phone and look up sports articles ,but i would probably turn into  a piece of shit like you. no thanks. its very obvious you spend most of your time online looking at your post count,
> 
> i remember you saying like chargers never going to make it to the playoffs , then the chargers arent going to win a playoff game...lol ...now look
> 
> we might not win on sunday, either way i get to watch my team play another game, and you dont..
> 
> 
> 
> also i cant believe they are thinking about adding 4 more teams to the playoff bracket  in the coming years
> 
> that would cause so much confusion with all the tie breakers etc.



like I said, 15 days of fame. people make wrong picks ove sports all the time, they just usually have reasons for why they end up being wrong. youre just a douchebag with a chargers t shirt your dad bought you

you dont know shit about sports

and i doubt I really had to point that out but you probably think you do so whatever


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

shimazu said:


> like I said, 15 days of fame. people make wrong picks ove sports all the time, they just usually have reasons for why they end up being wrong. youre just a douchebag with a chargers t shirt your dad bought you
> 
> you dont know shit about sports
> 
> and i doubt I really had to point that out but you probably think you do so whatever










axl sd is the afl SE divinsion


----------



## GenericMind

One Thousand Words said:


> I played at least 20*kg*



lol


----------



## Wyld 4 X

DrinksWithEvil said:


> also i cant believe they are thinking about adding 4 more teams to the playoff bracket  in the coming years



It is so Jerry Jones has a better chance of his Cowboys barely making/missing the playoffs every year.

#nflriggedwtfbbq


----------



## One Thousand Words

GenericMind said:


> lol



lb is what I give your sister


----------



## axl blaze

Steelers fan files injunction to remove Chargers from the playoffs...


----------



## StarOceanHouse

^lol.......too bad.


----------



## axl blaze

I respect him more because he sent that official injunction from his jail cell


----------



## alasdairm

like we needed more proof that steelers fans are stupid!



alasdair


----------



## One Thousand Words

I won't donate to bluelight but I will rally the troops to bust that patriot out of jail.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

"Crazy Steelers fan files injunction to remove Chargers from playoffs"

i stopped there


----------



## axl blaze

alasdairm said:


> like we needed more proof that steelers fans are stupid!
> 
> 
> 
> alasdair



I do know some stupid Yinzers, but he was so surprisingly well-written it caught me off guard


----------



## StarOceanHouse

alasdairm said:


> like we needed more proof that steelers fans are stupid!
> 
> 
> 
> alasdair



right? I dare anyone to find a charger fan with less than above average intelligence.


----------



## alasdairm

^ the one does not preclude the other...

alasdair


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Lol ocean your a female raider fan

that's the worst fan, almost as bad as the convict and derelect fans that Oakland fans consist of


----------



## alasdairm

^ how many raiders games have you been to?

i've been to many and i have learned that a lot of people talk shit and make assumptions about raiders fans because of what they see on tv...

you're not one of those ignorant morons are you?

alasdair


----------



## shimazu

says every city in America with a sports team

"you dont know us!"

people where im at just DGAF though, a lot of your assumptions are probably true


----------



## Jabberwocky

Correct me if I'm wrong, but you can't challenge a missed penalty call. If you could, games would take about 15 hours to conclude, because I'm pretty sure the refs could call holding on just about every play if they wanted. So there would be a challenge after every goddam play. Fuck that. Props to this guy though.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Axl, I've been to four, 1 in Oakland 

and the fans aren't bad, but there is some that will stab, fight etc 

But a jag fan tripped a charger girl fan and she smashed her face and knocked out three teeth 

I guess every team has the good and bad fans 

but raiders have a gangster mentality


----------



## alasdairm

DrinksWithEvil said:


> Axl


oh, ffs.

alasdair


----------



## axl blaze

^ LOL

and StarOceanHouse is a dude, dude 



SarcasticOne said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but you can't challenge a missed penalty call. If you could, games would take about 15 hours to conclude, because I'm pretty sure the refs could call holding on just about every play if they wanted. So there would be a challenge after every goddam play. Fuck that. Props to this guy though.



yeah, you're right. I wasn't posting it for anything but a laugh, really. most football fans leave a little to be desired when it comes to the brains department, present company excluded obviously


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Spell check mixes up Ali and axl, not surprising.


----------



## StarOceanHouse

The gangster mentality in a lot of raider fans was a lot more apparent in the 90's. Not so much anymore. A lot of us are pussies. I've never been in a fight with a charger fan nor a fight for that matter. I just like poking fun at charger fans since I'm surrounded by em. It makes it all more worth being a Raiders fan. Charger fans in general don't bother me so much. Laker fans on the other hand.....


----------



## Jabberwocky

I'm sure you have nothing but love for us Denver fans......


----------



## alasdairm

DrinksWithEvil said:


> Spell check mixes up Ali and axl, not surprising.


you're claiming that you typed "_ali_" and your phone autocorrected it to "_axl_"?

i call 100% absolute, total, unadulterated bullshit.

alasdair


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

yes because i use Axl more than ali.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

StarOceanHouse said:


> The gangster mentality in a lot of raider fans was a lot more apparent in the 90's. Not so much anymore. A lot of us are pussies. I've never been in a fight with a charger fan nor a fight for that matter. I just like poking fun at charger fans since I'm surrounded by em. It makes it all more worth being a Raiders fan. Charger fans in general don't bother me so much. Laker fans on the other hand.....








plz,raiders get all the thugs and eses from LA area. so they always come to SD and fuck around. even though they are horrible


----------



## Jabberwocky

Anyone else think the nfl should move point after attempts at least five yards back? Not sure I the stats, but they are hardly ever missed. It would make the game more interesting. If they moved it back like ten or 15 yards, I think teams would consider 2 point attempts more often.


----------



## axl blaze

eh I don't know about that, but I'm all in favor of the NFL shortening the goal posts like they have been saying all this year


----------



## StarOceanHouse

DrinksWithEvil said:


> plz,raiders get all the thugs and eses from LA area. so they always come to SD and fuck around. even though they are horrible



I didn't see any "thugs" in that video. just a bunch of morons.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

same thing

i dont blame the raiders since they are based in oakland,and plus their logo attracts alot of scumbags who think pirates are cool yadda yadda yadda


----------



## StarOceanHouse

SarcasticOne said:


> I'm sure you have nothing but love for us Denver fans......



I'll be rooting for denver tomorrow.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

lol why would a raiders fan root for the donkeys?

just sad.

and you say your from cali?

typical trash raider fans


----------



## StarOceanHouse

because of the reactoin i get from people like you.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

just proves my point

i dont understand ,you live in socal and root for the raiders and in san diego

is it the whole hipster raider fan thing?


----------



## Thanatos

DWE is right about raiders fans being scumbag trash and thugs. I've been to 5 Raiders vs Chiefs fans and they are the absolute worst.


----------



## neversickanymore

supseeya NO


----------



## shimazu

damn the saints blew it more than the seahawks won that game imo

seattle's overrated I think whoever wins the Car/Sf game goes to the Super Bowl


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

lol the seahawks d , dominated.


----------



## alasdairm

oh yeah.

alasdair


----------



## Jabberwocky

A sd win would be great for the pats eh Ali?

Pressures on.


----------



## StarOceanHouse

DrinksWithEvil said:


> just proves my point
> 
> i dont understand ,you live in socal and root for the raiders and in san diego
> 
> is it the whole hipster raider fan thing?



When I lived in Los Angeles, the Raiders were down here.


----------



## neversickanymore

I like how this is shaping up.. supseeya carolina.


----------



## Care

Niners are going all the way this year


----------



## alasdairm

they'll be out for revenge for that 29-3 pasting 

alasdair


----------



## alasdairm

sd first half 45 yards total...

not too hot.

alasdair


----------



## Jabberwocky

That's an understatement


----------



## Care

uh shouldn't you be rooting for the Chargers alas?


----------



## Care

well you have to hand it to Manning for making throw on 3rd down when it counted


----------



## Jabberwocky

Is that what destiny looks like??

Lol zero Super Bowl wins

Lololololololol


----------



## Thanatos

Lol @ DWE

Time for you to self ban yourself for a week.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

i never made that bet


good game denver 

see you next year


----------



## Thanatos

We did in fact have a bet on which team would end the season with a better record Evan. Sack up.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

we had a bet if the chargers had a less season than KC 

and we went farther
so that negates it


i think sd had a better season


----------



## StarOceanHouse

good job, good effort


----------



## Thanatos

DrinksWithEvil said:


> we had a bet if the chargers had a less season than KC
> 
> and we went farther
> so that negates it
> 
> 
> i think sd had a better season


Our bet was on record buddy. 11-6 is still better than 10-7.


----------



## One Thousand Words

Winning in play offs > losing in playoffs surely.


----------



## Thanatos

The post season wasn't even a component of the original wager.


----------



## Care

So stoked about the games next week. On one hand you have the classic Brady vs. Manning matchup, and on the other you have two teams built on defense with young gun QB's. Should make for some great entertainment.


----------



## Tommyboy

Anyone else notice how penalties by the defense on point after touchdowns / 2pt conversions are pretty much do nothing?  The colts got 1 for unnecessary roughness and all it does is make the touchback a more guaranteed touchback that goes into the stands.


----------



## MikeOekiM

Coaches should tell the kicker to get it down by around the 5 yard line if they can so they're forced to return it imo.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Kick it to Devin Hester?


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

sarcastic did you think the chargers played denver better than you expected

i know most denver fan thought it was going to be  a blowout


if rivers and the oline actually played good the whole game we would of won


----------



## Jabberwocky

They actually played worse than I expected. It's obvious our pass defense is terrible, I don't know why they kept running the ball. I think that was a coaches loss. Although our defensive line did play pretty well for the first half, getting to crybaby rivers a few times.


----------



## alasdairm

paging drinkswithevil. your new avatar:






alasdair


----------



## Jabberwocky

I'm kind if dreading playing New England, I hope they don't blow us out. Hopefully it will be a good game.


----------



## alasdairm

Care said:


> uh shouldn't you be rooting for the Chargers alas?


why?

alasdair


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

bah


----------



## alasdairm

lol. nice.



alasdair


----------



## Wyld 4 X

SarcasticOne said:


> They actually played worse than I expected. It's obvious our pass defense is terrible,* I don't know why they kept running the ball*. I think that was a coaches loss. Although our defensive line did play pretty well for the first half, getting to crybaby rivers a few times.


Ken Whisenhunt offenses play better with a lead than from behind.  It is why he frustrated so many Steeler fans when he would keep calling runs when they needed to score points.  He is heavy into play/action passing but if the ball isnt being run effectively then it doesnt quite work out.



SarcasticOne said:


> I'm kind if dreading playing New England, I hope they don't blow us out. Hopefully it will be a good game.


Denver will likely have a similar gameplan as they just played against SD.  Same with NE but I'm betting more short passing in the mix.  Who ever controls the clock/TOP will win this game.

Then either SD or NE is going to lose to SF or Seattle in the SB.  Too much defense for either to overcome.


----------



## axl blaze

dude honestly as a Steelers fan I could never even dream of talking down about Coach Whiz. he was a fantastic OC, specially after suffering through the likes of Bruce Arians and now, Todd Haley

he will be a great HC in the NFL imo


----------



## alasdairm

DrinksWithEvil said:


> if rivers and the oline actually played good the whole game we would of won


if poor people had more money they'd be rich people.

congrats, dwe. you can celebrate what the chargers should have done while the rest of football sees what ne, den, sf and sea are doing 

alasdair


----------



## Wyld 4 X

axl blaze said:


> dude honestly as a Steelers fan I could never even dream of talking down about Coach Whiz. he was a fantastic OC, specially after suffering through the likes of Bruce Arians and now, Todd Haley
> 
> he will be a great HC in the NFL imo



He did take the Cards to the SB so this much is true.  Arizona has always been cursed with someone else's starting QB.  It just so happened Kurt Warner had a couple good years left but after that they have been inconsistent.  He just got hired as Titans HC though...we shall see what he does with the Locker/Fitzpatrick tandem.


----------



## Care

alasdairm said:


> why?
> 
> alasdair



So you can have homefield advantage in the AFCCG...


----------



## alasdairm

i'd rather we got to the superbowl by beating denver than san diego... plus, new england vs. denver is the game everybody wants to see.

plus, i wanted sd to lose to shut up dwe and see him proudly sport a pats avatar 

5 football bets this season and i won them all. just sarcasticone to go 

alasdair


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

alasdairm said:


> if poor people had more money they'd be rich people.
> 
> congrats, dwe. you can celebrate what the chargers should have done while the rest of football sees what ne, den, sf and sea are doing
> 
> alasdair



i dont care we were on house money, i didnt even think we would make the playoffs let alone make it to the divisional 

next year is superbowl year ,im calling it right now

healthy floyd and denario alexander (if they stay/not get cut)freeney back,allen is a beast ,matthews is now playing great,woodhead....

a team that was in rebuilt mode and went to the playoffs,will be scary next year.


----------



## alasdairm

time for you to shut up now 

alasdair


----------



## Care

alasdairm said:


> i'd rather we got to the superbowl by beating denver than san diego... plus, new england vs. denver is the game everybody wants to see.
> 
> plus, i wanted sd to lose to shut up dwe and see him proudly sport a pats avatar
> 
> 5 football bets this season and i won them all. just sarcasticone to go
> 
> alasdair



Well if your pats make the SB you'll be losing any bet you make on that so there is hope .


----------



## alasdairm

p.s. here's a generic s&g football post for you. just cut and paste! can be used by chargers fans, steelers fans, etc.





> if our o-line and quarterback had just played better, we probably would have won the superbowl this year. also, if our wide-receiver corp. had caugh soem more passes we would have been unbeatable. seriously. but this was a rebuilding year and we got a lot further thanh we should have blah blah blah


alasdair


----------



## neversickanymore

SarcasticOne said:


> I'm kind if dreading playing New England, I hope they don't blow us out. Hopefully it will be a good game.


 such confidence.. I cant belive you typed this.. it better be sarcasm from the srcasticOne.. wow or I'm going garage saleing, looking for biographies of figure skating  greats for you to read under an electric blanket.. that wont cause you any uncomfortable dread SO


----------



## Methox23

Just noticed DWE's av, lol.


----------



## axl blaze

but the problem with the Steelers, since almost their very first offensive play when their Pro Bowl Center got injured for the rest of the season, was their O-line?

so I don't really see your point, and it doesn't stand anyways because Big Ben (our QB) had a solid year, and then towards the end of the year he was fantastic

and Emmanuel Sanders (WR) had perhaps the best statistical year out of any WR in the league, and broke various records (don't take my word for it)

however, the O-line was decimated. well not even decimated, because that implies a fraction of 1/10 is "destroyed," and the numbers run far more numerous than that 

I know you're trying to fish me out of the woodwork here, just had to set you straight

we have Six Super Bowl Rings. Patriots can't simply win the Big One after getting caught cheating. they might make the Super Bowl again, but I like my chances on New England choking to a team with a great defense (once again)


----------



## Wyld 4 X

I wouldnt mind watching Welker have a career game v the Patsies this weekend.  Dink n dunk that ball, Broncs!

And axl, its easy to brag when your team plays in a weak division year in and year out.  NE has been a good team for a long time now but let's not kid ourselves.  The ineptness of management in NY, Buffalo and Miami have a hand in NE's dominance.  With the exception of Cleveland, Jax and Oakland, nearly all the other AFC divisions have different teams succeeding as of late which parity should bring about but there is no remedy for bad management, right Jerry Jones?   

One more thing axl, did you know A Brown was 2nd in NFL rec yards (J Gordon was first) this season??  I knew he was 1st or 2nd in receptions but didnt realize his yardage was so good.


----------



## Jabberwocky

neversickanymore said:


> such confidence.. I cant belive you typed this.. it better be sarcasm from the srcasticOne.. wow or I'm going garage saleing, looking for biographies of figure skating  greats for you to read under an electric blanket.. that wont cause you any uncomfortable dread SO


Well I'm a realist, not a blind idiot. No one wants to play the patriots, really.  Although there is something to be said about going up against greatness, and succeeding. I guess I'm dreading it because my aunt is such a die hard Tom Brady fan (she went to Michigan) and everyone else around me are New England fans. So if Denver loses, it's all I'll hear about for weeks. That's what I dread. 

I think that Denver can beat the patriots, but our defense has to create some turnovers and stops on 3rd down. We have to stop the run. I also would disagree with referring if we win the toss, because having to play from behind against Tom Brady isn't cool. Puts too much on the offense, and I think Peyton makes mistakes under pressure. 

I will say, that I think we have a better chance against either NFC team in the Super Bowl, than we do against the patriots. And if Denver loses, I hope that New England plays Seattle, and Richard Sherman and the faggot Pete Carroll get beat the fuck down. It would almost be a road game for the Seahawks, and would be quite interesting.


----------



## Care

I wish the 49ers got to play the pats this week..... There is 0 chance they would run the ball on us and Brady hasnt excatly been tearing it up recently.

Neither AFC team is really that scary though IMO.


----------



## neversickanymore

SarcasticOne said:


> Well I'm  <possibly a pessimist on this>, not a blind idiot. No one wants to play the patriots, really.  Although there is something to be said about going up against greatness, and succeeding. I guess I'm dreading it because my aunt is such a die hard Tom Brady fan (she went to Michigan) and everyone else around me are New England fans. So if Denver loses, it's all I'll hear about for weeks. That's what I dread.
> 
> I think that Denver can beat the patriots, but our defense has to create some turnovers and stops on 3rd down. We have to stop the run. I also would disagree with referring if we win the toss, because having to play from behind against Tom Brady isn't cool. Puts too much on the offense, and I think Peyton makes mistakes under pressure.
> 
> I will say, that I think we have a better chance against either NFC team in the Super Bowl, than we do against the patriots. And if Denver loses, I hope that New England plays Seattle, and Richard Sherman and the faggot Pete Carroll get beat the fuck down. It would almost be a road game for the Seahawks, and would be quite interesting.






> NFL Point Spreads AFC & NFC Conference Championship Playoff Games - NFL Football Point Spread.
> Title Game Playoffs, NFL Spreads 1/19, 2014
> Date & Time	Favorite	Spread	Underdog
> 1/19 3:00 ET	At Denver	-4.5	New England
> 1/19 6:30 ET	At Seattle	-3.5	San Francisco



I know spreads aren't all that but you guys are favored by 4.5 points.  I think denvers got a great chance.  and invesco at mile high gets a rocken so there is another advantage as well.  I'm pulling for denver to go the distance.. but I think the seachickens could take it this year.


----------



## axl blaze

Wyld 4 X said:


> One more thing axl, did you know A Brown was 2nd in NFL rec yards (J Gordon was first) this season??  I knew he was 1st or 2nd in receptions but didnt realize his yardage was so good.



god dammit, yeah, I meant to type Antonio Brown instead of Emmanuel Sanders up there (LOL). for some reason, I always get those two confused...


----------



## Jabberwocky

Care said:


> Neither AFC team is really that scary though IMO.



Are you crazy? Maybe not THAT scary, but definitely scary. You're going up against either Peyton manning, with one Super Bowl Winamp been there twice, or Tom Brady, who has three sb wins and has been there five times. The only thing scary about San Fran is frank gore and sometimes kaepernick  IMO.


----------



## alasdairm

Care said:


> Neither AFC team is really that scary though IMO.


lol. nice bluster.

patriots and broncos against the nfc this season: a combined *7-1* outscoring their opponents *292-189*.

so you say, yeah, but they didn't have to play sf or seattle? it's hard to compare, but sf won against some pretty weak afc opposition (houston, tennessee and jacksonville). seattle likewise. however, sf lost to indianapolis. seattle likewise.

we'll see what happens.

alasdair


----------



## Wyld 4 X

SarcasticOne said:


> Are you crazy? Maybe not THAT scary, but definitely scary. You're going up against either Peyton manning, with one Super Bowl Winamp been there twice, or Tom Brady, who has three sb wins and has been there five times. *The only thing scary about San Fran is frank gore and sometimes kaepernick*  IMO.



That defense


----------



## alasdairm

so it's:

ne (+4.5) at den, 55
sf (+3.5) at sea, 40

fair?

alasdair


----------



## Jabberwocky

Weird. 

I think NE has a better chance of winning in Denver, than sf does in Seattle.


----------



## Care

Theyre good QB's but their supporting cast isnt exactly stellar. Who did they beat to get there? The colts and the chargers? Forgive me for not being impressed.

IMO the winner of the NFCCG takes the SB this year, the broncos could maybe win, but IMO if the pats meet either the 9ers or the hawks in the sb its going to be a rough ride.

Call it bluster if you want but I dont think the pats/broncs are nearly as complete teams this year. As for the rest of the AFC, im pretty sure the 49ers would smash any of them right now. Our only AFC loss this year was to the colts after we got our asses kicked in seattle, not sure what happened there (I was backapcking so I missed the game) but the colts played up to competition well this year.

The NFC just has more strong teams right now IMO. I think the eagles, panthers, packers, 49ers sea hawks are all dangerous teams. Its really not even the whole NFC that is good IMO, just he west and south. The broncos and pats are really the only teams in the AFC that put fear into anybody.


----------



## alasdairm

so when the colts are beating you they're a challenge but when they're getting beat by the patriots, they're unimpressive?

you're starting to sound like dwe...

alasdair


----------



## Care

alasdairm said:


> so when the colts are beating you they're a challenge but when they're getting beat by the patriots, they're unimpressive?
> 
> you're starting to sound like dwe...
> 
> alasdair



Im more talking about how the teams have looked recently. The colts havent exactly been tearing it up in the 2nd half of the year like they were in the first 8 or so games.

The 49ers got off to a rough start, but theyve been rather unstoppbale recently. 

And did you really just compare me to DWE??? Be quiet you jaded old man.


----------



## Care

alasdairm said:


> so when the colts are beating you they're a challenge but when they're getting beat by the patriots, they're unimpressive?
> 
> you're starting to sound like dwe...
> 
> alasdair



Im more talking about how the teams have looked recently. The colts havent exactly been tearing it up in the 2nd half of the year like they were in the first 8 or so games.

The 49ers got off to a rough start, but theyve been rather unstoppbale recently. 

And did you really just compare me to DWE??? Thats low. Be quiet you jaded old man.


----------



## Care

wtf this site doesnt let me delete or edit posts


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

the thing is care ,anything can happen in the playoffs.

SF might just choke.

denver might slaughter NE

its the most wonderful time of the year


----------



## Care

DrinksWithEvil said:


> the thing is care ,anything can happen in the playoffs.
> 
> SF might just choke.
> 
> denver might slaughter NE
> 
> its the most wonderful time of the year



Choke? If the niners lose I wont consider it a choke, the shehawks are legit.

And yes it is the most wonderful time of the year, I cant wait for sunday.

What do you guys think about all of the controversy about Kap and his antics mocking Newton and dressing all wierd in his post game interviews? I find it hilarious, but then again im not exactly objective.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

i think he is being young


----------



## Jabberwocky

No, Steve "Young" had more class than that. 

But I hate cam newton so I think it's funny. Fucking showboating faggot.


----------



## alasdairm

Care said:


> What do you guys think about all of the controversy about Kap and his antics mocking Newton and dressing all wierd in his post game interviews?


he's putting his own ego before the team. i think it just makes him look pretty immature.

i expect this is one of these things where many sf fans think it's absolutely hilarious but if somebody on a rival team was doing it, they'd be incensed. a lot of sports fans are hypocritical that way.

alasdair


----------



## Wyld 4 X

Doesnt matter to me because it all gets settled on the field anyway.  Quickest way to shut up an opposing player is hang an L on them.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

lol manning doing buick commercials now 

next year he will be doing viagra commercials


----------



## neversickanymore

I think manning is the biggest commercial slut i have ever seen.. I think he would endorse just about anything.. those papa johns commercials are the worst.. what is wrong with the owner of that company... it always looks like pe passed out in a tanning booth.. he is a freak IMHO.  

 Cant wait till sunday.. this shits going to be good.


----------



## shimazu

do you really blame him? 

papa johns is gonna have shit pizza regardless of whether he is in the commercials or not, at least he gets paid.


----------



## axl blaze

yeah I can't really blame him

as someone who makes most of their income being a "slut" in the music biz, let me just say that if people had an opportunity to make money in any way, they usually will


----------



## neversickanymore

No i dont blame him or judge him but that still doesn't change the fact that he is the biggest commercial slut ever?   And yes I do blame papaJ for being creepy.


----------



## shimazu

idk John Madden was in a few commercials. same thing with Shaq


----------



## Wyld 4 X

Peyton's "Omaha" explanation is pretty golden.


----------



## axl blaze

every time Peyton says "Omaha" before the snap - TAKE A DRINK!!


----------



## Care

Manning is a Co-owner for Papa Johns, thats why he is in every commercial for them.


----------



## neversickanymore

is it still friday.. ugg this is going to slow. bring on sunday already.

makes me think of what happens when the season is done.. fuck I guess im going to try hockey again.. christ I played full check for over twenty years.. and hockey for over 25 and coached.. why cant I get into watching it on TV. maybe I just haven't given it a good try.. who knows.. just bring on sunday already..


----------



## Wyld 4 X

Bye Patsies, enjoy that AFC east domination while you are at home again until September.

No film, no SB wins. *shrug*


----------



## Kenickie

Richard Sherman!!!! Best post game presser of ALL TIME! Oh my gah!


----------



## Wyld 4 X

^ That was pretty awesome.  The Seahawk secondary v Bronco receivers is going to be fun to watch.  Oh yeah, Lynch is pretty good too.


----------



## shimazu

Richard Sherman is a punk ass and just proves why white NFL players are more endorseable 

if thats even a word

one of the reasons my favorite wide receiver is actrually Marvin Harrison, he never talked shit because he didnt have to

and he may or may not have killed a guy for talking shit


----------



## Thanatos

Do you realize how much shit goes down on the field shim? 
It's an honor to be the best shit talker, it's a part of the game. I'm so glad Sherman took a Super Bowl berth away from his college coach.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

shimazu said:


> Richard Sherman is a punk ass and just proves why white NFL players are more endorseable
> 
> if thats even a word
> 
> one of the reasons my favorite wide receiver is actrually Marvin Harrison, he never talked shit because he didnt have to
> 
> and he may or may not have killed a guy for talking shit



Bravado comes with certain positions and CB is one of those.  And so far he has backed it up pretty damn well.  Not to mention that even though he was obviously amped up after the game, he is very well spoken and educated (Stanford, duh).  If anything, he has made himself *more* marketable because he can actually speak coherently even when excited.  He might be a perfect role model for young black kids, or any kid for that matter, to emulate for the near future.


----------



## neversickanymore

shimazu said:


> one of the reasons my favorite wide receiver is actrually Marvin Harrison, he never talked shit because he didnt have to
> 
> and he may or may not have killed a guy for talking shit


 

This is a big reason I like Eddie Lacy.. doesn't act like a clown.. just hammers down the field and has an admirable attitude and demeanor.  doesn't talk shit, isn't all flamboyant.. let his play do the all the talking. Guys like that are just so much more likable and garner so much more respect.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

tom brady is getting older , you can tell by his post game interview. was really mature about it.

also i wish manning would show alittle more enthusiasm it seems like he is not having fun anymore


its funny ali or care hasnt posted yet

probably still drinking


----------



## axl blaze

Tom Brady's eyes were so red in that post-game interview, he was either balling his eyes out or just got done with a phat blunt


----------



## Care

Ugh that 4th quarter... fml

There were some horrendus calls that game, and as much as I would like to blame the loss on that it came down to bad decisions late in the game by Kaepernick

I Bowman AN Iupati fully recover, both injuries looked nasty

Hopefully the 49ers can keep this core of great players together for another couple years, but idk how long it can really last

go broncos


----------



## Wyld 4 X




----------



## alasdairm

check out the new avatar, sarcasticone.



alasdair


----------



## MikeOekiM

Wyld 4 X said:


> ^ That was pretty awesome.  The Seahawk secondary v Bronco receivers is going to be fun to watch.  Oh yeah, Lynch is pretty good too.



that's exactly what people said last year when Falcons faced the Seahawks and the Falcons totally wrecked them on offense. And they even had Browner playing last year. I don't see it being much different for the Broncos.


----------



## axl blaze

Kenickie said:


> Richard Sherman!!!! Best post game presser of ALL TIME! Oh my gah!



in response to Richard Sherman's post-game interview, Roger Goodell has decided to fine James Harrison $100, 000


----------



## Jabberwocky

alasdairm said:


> check out the new avatar, sarcasticone.
> 
> 
> 
> alasdair


Lookin good! Your only loss this season.


----------



## Thanatos

Alasdairm should be a pro gambler.


----------



## StarOceanHouse

I do hope this SB is an interesting one (like SF vs Sea game) and not just total domination by the broncos.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

StarOceanHouse said:


> I do hope this SB is an interesting one (like SF vs Sea game) and not just total domination by the broncos.



What is Seattle uglies it up for a 10-3 yawner?


----------



## Marijuanster

Nothing would make me happier!


----------



## GenericMind




----------



## axl blaze

^ lol!


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Marijuanster said:


> Nothing would make me happier!



MJ where is your avi, alex smith was way below rivers QBR


----------



## alasdairm

axl blaze said:


> ^ lol!


funnier still is gm, who follows a team that finished bottom of its division with a 6-10 record, trash talking a qb who lead his injury-ravaged team to the afc game for the 3rd straight year.

lol, indeed.

that video is pretty funny.

alasdair


----------



## Methox23

DrinksWithEvil said:


> MJ where is your avi, alex smith was way below rivers QBR



I miss your old av.. Guy smashing the keyboard...


----------



## Wyld 4 X

Super Bowl Saturday?


> EAST RUTHERFORD, N.J. -- Super Bowl Saturday? If the idea of Super Bowl XLVIII being played a day earlier than Sunday, Feb. 2, or even the next evening, seems preposterous, it could happen if a massive snow storm is forecasted for northern New Jersey that weekend.
> 
> NFL officials on Wednesday conceded that contingency plans call for the championship game to be played at any point between Friday, Jan. 31 and Monday, Feb. 3 at MetLife Stadium.
> 
> The good news is Eric Grubman, the NFL's vice president for business operations, said if the kind of storm that dumped more than a foot of snow on most of New Jersey on Tuesday is forecasted for Super Bowl Sunday, the game would likely go off at its scheduled kickoff time of 6:30 p.m.


----------



## Care

^ Ive said it from day one, an outdoor NY superbowl is the most retarded idea ive ever heard.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

i want to go fly over to oahu and hunt down rivers and drink a beer with him


----------



## shimazu

its easy to win all the time when you duck out of things your on the fence about


----------



## shimazu

damn the Browns hired Mike Pettine as their head coach, just saw that on Sportscenter. I guess it happened a few days ago but im not exactly up to speed on Cleveland Browns news.

I went to the PA State Championship game back in 2000 at HersheyPark stadium when CB West lost in OT and Im pretty sure that was his Dad's last game as a coach or maybe the first season without his Dad I forget tbh. Either way, it might not be in the same conversation as say Texas or Florida but football in PA is still a pretty big deal, and CB West had a pretty dominant period in the late 90s. I just remember there was a point in the game where they could have went for 2 and more or less won the game at the end but they just kicked a PAT and I just told my Dad "yeah they shouldnt have done that".

game goes to overtime, they lose on a TD run, and CB West hasnt done shit in football since then. Still was a great game though 41-35 in OT (I remember wondering why they made the team kick the extra point in OT but I guess thats high school rules). Fuck Erie Cathedral, might as well be in Canada tbh

now that I think about it, he's a good fit for the Browns

maybe you guys remember Bob Sanders on the Colts? He was a beast in high school


----------



## Wyld 4 X

^ His daughter's tweets were awesome.


----------



## Thanatos

*SKITTLES*


----------



## Jabberwocky

Fantasy land


----------



## shimazu

Im sick of hearing Super Bowl coverage to be honest. Im more or less sick of almost all sports coverage.

Mostly because its the easiest fucking job in the world because so long as you bring up ANYTHING plausible, youve done the job. There is no right or wrong in sports debate while it goes on, just plausible or not plausible.

Its not that I think I could do these guy's jobs, well yeah that's actually exactly what I feel. And they all talk about the same shit all the time like we didnt already think of it ourselves.

"You know its gonna come down to whichever QB makes the fewest mistakes"

No shit Nostradamus, that statement is only true like 95% of the time, way to spice things up.

"If they can bring pressure with only four rushers the opposing team is going to have a tough time getting recievers open"

Dude, R U A Wizard? I forgot how to do basic math and account for two safeties taking away the deep ball

Just play the damn game already so everyone shuts up and I can not have to listen to Richard Sherman's voice until next season. For someone who talks a lot of shit he has an awfully obnoxious voice. Thats pretty much just the city of Seattle to me, overly obnoxious and for no respectable reason. 

Hey, we built ourselves the loudest stadium in the world the world and didnt start winning until we had a stacked defense. 

Anyone else see the fallacy here? Its not the stadium, its the fucking team you speds.

Go Broncos


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

i like sportsnation



Sam Farmer of the Los Angeles Times reports that St. Louis Rams owner Stan Kroenke purchased 60 acres of land next to Hollywood Park in Los Angeles that could be used to build an NFL stadium.


----------



## Thanatos

No nfl team is gonna play in engelwood.


----------



## Thanatos

Via Bleacher Report


----------



## neversickanymore

NFL Rookie of the Year 2013-14 Results:


----------



## China Rider

only once since 2001(now twice) has pro football writers of america defensive player of the year not won AP's

this years PFWOA's DPOTY wasn't even nominated for AP's honors

robert quinn got shafted, oh well, try denying him when he records 25 sacks next season


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

to bad they will be the LA RAMS like how it should be . LA rams for 50 years!! come on home rams..gfo out of stl


----------



## China Rider

DrinksWithEvil said:


> to bad they will be the LA RAMS like how it should be . LA rams for 50 years!! come on home rams..gfo out of stl



fine with me, they can play in iowa for all i care

i'm a ram's fan, not some city whore

but it's not happening


----------



## Thanatos

*boom!*


----------



## 23536

What a terrible game. The ads sucked too.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

What an epic ass kicking that game turned into.

Congrats Seahawks, that was a long time coming.


----------



## ArCi

For the most popular sporting event of the year that was pretty boring to watch.

Anyone else think that game was shit compared to last year ?


----------



## Thanatos

I have to disagree with you guys; I hate the donkeys, Elway, and Manning with all m heart as a Chiefs fan and Seattle has always been my #2 team. The ass whooping they just laid down was thoroughly enjoyable to watch.


----------



## One Thousand Words

Lets face it, if it was a 9-7 grind people would have called it boring also. 

I love good defense, and Seattle simply had all the answers, which was impressive considering how easily Manning had found it to score over the season. The fact that Seattle could back up that defensive effort with plenty of points makes it enjoyable for me to watch as a neutral supporter.


----------



## cashfl0w_d0nkey

I think it's a treat that we got to watch such a lopsided Super Bowl.  We probably won't see one this bad again for a long time.


----------



## neversickanymore

anybody remember a SB where a safety started it off?


----------



## alasdairm

here's a pic of peyton manning from just now:






alasdair


----------



## Two_in_the_pink

Yeah that sucked. 

Fucking ads blew too. 

Ali- funny, I saw Brady with the same face 2 weeks ago. Also the same at the end if his last two Super Bowls.


----------



## One Thousand Words

There is your problem. The NFL sold it's soul for such a price that you actually accept that the game can be interrupted for half an hour so you can be sold to.

Ever get the feeling you've been cheated? Halftime only needs to be long enough to take a piss and grab a fresh beer.


----------



## Two_in_the_pink

Fucking fag capitalists huh?


----------



## One Thousand Words

Don't get me started about the 2minute warning ad break


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

Two_in_the_pink said:


> Yeah that sucked.
> 
> Fucking ads blew too.
> 
> Ali- funny, I saw Brady with the same face 2 weeks ago. Also the same at the end if his last two Super Bowls.



Yeah everyone I talked to said the same thing. The ads were horrible. So not Super Bowl quality. I mean.. then again, neither was the actual _game_.

What a shit show. I've never seen a group of professionals look like such bumbling fools before. How does that happen?


----------



## alasdairm

Two_in_the_pink said:


> Ali- funny, I saw Brady with the same face 2 weeks ago. Also the same at the end if his last two Super Bowls.


i'm sure a quick glance at his 3 superbowl rings makes it better pretty quickly.



alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

Man what an embarassing asswhooping. Definitely didn't think the game would go that way. 

I hope Seattle enjoys it. There's no way they'll be able to afford to keep all of their important pieces.


----------



## One Thousand Words

I bet this kid's dad is on grinder trying see if he could be fucked in the arse some more


----------



## GenericMind

A buddy-of-a-buddy of mine had an even grand on the Broncos. I wonder if he cried himself to sleep.


----------



## One Thousand Words

There was a rumour Mayweather put $16m on the Donkeys.


----------



## downfallin

Damn it was all over after that overhead snap to safety the very firat play. It's pretty bad when fucking bruno mars was the highlight of the super bowl.....wow.


----------



## GenericMind

Pretty sure Bruno Mars was on the field longer than Peyton.


----------



## Two_in_the_pink

Pretty sure I didn't see any buffalo bills there.


----------



## GenericMind

Who the fuck are you?


----------



## DrinksWithEvil




----------



## Marijuanster

chiefs one should be the kashyyyk wookies imo


----------



## China Rider

free agency can't come soon enough

love how excited we get over players who'll probably shit blood and get cut after 1-2 seasons
i'm as guilty as anyone

my wish list is pretty much just a upper 50%'er FS and some overachieving drifters to play OG
jarious byrd, dude seems to hate buffalo and is a STL native - will probably get tagged or ask for too much or more than likely the city of STL is what got him into football, to get the hell out
michael griffin would be just fine, and if that doesn't work hussain abdullah? cheifs fans, your take?

ram's defense with greg williams will be top 5


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

what are you going to do when they go to LA? which they will


----------



## Marijuanster

CR i doubt the Chiefs will pick up much of anyone in FA god knows we need a better cover safety though.  I'm thinking we are going to end up making a trade to regain some of our lost draft picks from the Smith deal even though we are already one of the youngest, if not the youngest teams in the league. I guess Decker is a FA even though I dont think think that would be a good idea plus we have major cap issues.  Word on the street is Albert is going to end up in Miami which will suck.

We still gonna be a top 5 or 6 team next year though.

EDIT: i just realized you were talking about abdulla..... lets just put it this way, he's not as good as he appeared to be in the Colts game  he was being beat off the ball consistently. Cooper is a better prospect than him


----------



## China Rider

DrinksWithEvil said:


> what are you going to do when they go to LA? which they will



that piece of property kronke purchased is more than likely going to be used for his stupid soccer team

don't think you realize how much money stan kronke is worth

if they goto LA? good, they'll at least be in same time zone as the rest of their division
and i listen to LA sports talk, even though i don't like any LA teams, and it'd be awesome to listen to rams content on the regular


----------



## shimazu

China Rider said:


> only once since 2001(now twice) has pro football writers of america defensive player of the year not won AP's
> 
> this years PFWOA's DPOTY wasn't even nominated for AP's honors
> 
> robert quinn got shafted, oh well, try denying him when he records 25 sacks next season



yeah I don't understand how he didn't win that

Brandon Boykin is the new Asante Samuel 

I have the smallest request for free agency really, get Ted Ginn Jr or Devin Hester to return kicks. Seriously, if they do nothing else just get a damn K/PR


----------



## Care

So yea, as I said when the story first broke, Incognito is a tool of epic proportions. I hope he never plays football again.

http://www.motherjones.com/mojo/2014/02/miami-dolphins-richie-incognito-jonathan-martin


----------



## Thanatos

Ray Rice Arrested
http://www.baltimoresun.com/sports/...lantic-city-20140216,0,132362.story?track=rss


----------



## Care

^ probably by someone who owned him in fantasy last year.


----------



## Thanatos

Not guilty you say?


----------



## neversickanymore

BOOM, Julius Peppers is now  a packer

http://www.usatoday.com/story/sports/nfl/2014/03/15/julius-peppers-green-bay-packers/6453077/


----------



## ArCi

Jared Allen signs with the Seahawks... Damn their defense just got even better


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

It's all good we picked up Donald brown 

Rofl 

We have the 4 strongest schedule in the nfl 

Lolol


----------



## Care

DrinksWithEvil said:


> It's all good we picked up Donald brown
> 
> Rofl
> 
> We have the 4 strongest schedule in the nfl
> 
> Lolol



Not possible considering the Chargers are in the AFC.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Check the schedule strength we are facing niners and Seahawks


----------



## Two_in_the_pink

Denver afc west champs again

Lol rivers zero Super Bowl appearances


----------



## alasdairm

DrinksWithEvil said:


> Check the schedule strength we are facing niners and Seahawks


any good team should want to face tough teams.

alasdair


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

alasdairm said:


> any good team should want to face tough teams.
> 
> alasdair


we will beat both NFC teams and Arizona and stl


----------



## alasdairm

^ i'll bet you $100 right now chargers don't win all four of those games.

also, chargers play patriots at home this season...

alasdair

p.s. arizona and st. louis are also nfc teams. you're a football moron sometimes.


----------



## toolfan420

http://www.usatoday.com/story/sport...gn-michael-vick-release-mark-sanchez/6713949/

Jets release Sanchez and sign Vick.

I don't think I like it. The jets make me sad


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

alasdairm said:


> ^ i'll bet you $100 right now chargers don't win all four of those games.
> 
> also, chargers play patriots at home this season...
> 
> alasdair
> 
> p.s. arizona and st. louis are also nfc teams. you're a football moron sometimes.




i was talking about relevant NFC teams you stupid twat SD will easily beat ari and stl

ill make a avi bet that we beat pats and seahawks


----------



## alasdairm

you said with confidence that sd will beat "_both NFC teams and Arizona and stl_".

san diego beats sf, seattle, arizon and st. louis. that's the bet. $100. deal? or are you backpeddling already?



alasdair


----------



## Care

DrinksWithEvil said:


> i was talking about relevant NFC teams you stupid twat SD will easily beat ari and stl
> 
> ill make a avi bet that we beat pats and seahawks



Arizona isnt relevant? Do you watch football?


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Meh nothing special

If I have enough money by that time Ali I'll let you know


----------



## alasdairm

you don't sound so confident now.



alasdair


----------



## alasdairm

^ lol. don't get filed in the 'wyld' file, dwe...

alasdair


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

I think alasdairm has a gambling problem.


----------



## alasdairm

i do. i can't stop winning!



alasdair


----------



## Two_in_the_pink

*Ahem*


----------



## Care

alasdairm said:


> i do. i can't stop winning!
> 
> 
> 
> alasdair



I seem to remember you losing your last wager


----------



## alasdairm

the single exception which proves the rule 

alasdair


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

3 day ban saying sd beats pats


----------



## GenericMind




----------



## alasdairm

DrinksWithEvil said:


> 3 day ban saying sd beats pats


no ban bets. that's not what the system is for. i'll bet you a week-long avatar change.

are you going to man up and take the bet i offered in #2297 or have even you realised that you're full of shit as usual? 

alasdair


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

If i a have a job by then yes


----------



## Two_in_the_pink

So I guess not


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

STFU Denver will go down to sd this year 

Count on it


----------



## neversickanymore

Jared Allen agrees to four-year deal with Chicago Bears

So they pick him up to cover losing Peppers...   pretty fair deal for the bears.. and the pack got both Peppers and Guion.. looks like minnesota is getting shafted. 




> ORLANDO, FLA. — The Green Bay Packers received third- and fifth-round compensatory picks Monday, which gives them four of the top 98 selections in the May draft.


----------



## alasdairm

DrinksWithEvil said:


> STFU Denver will go down to sd this year
> 
> Count on it


you're ridiculous. put your money where your mouth is or stfu.

if it's the dead cert. you keep blabbing on about, then borrow the money. if you _can't lose_ why won't you bet?

alasdair


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

I heaRd Brady died today 

Rip


----------



## Wyld 4 X




----------



## GenericMind

alasdairm is a fag for being a Pats fan.

That is all.


----------



## alasdairm

haters gonna hate.

alasdair


----------



## dwamn

bill payed the refs to make the tuck rule


----------



## subotai

I only have three predictions for this year really

Fletcher Cox - pro bowl

Brandon Boykin - pro bowl

Eagles win the division, lose in first round again


----------



## Care

GenericMind said:


>



Looks like the bills finally ran out of time to "win one for the gipper"

fail


----------



## subotai

DeSean Jackson to the Redskins is official now

honestly, dont really see this changing much of anything in the NFC East landscape. When have the Redskins ever had a high-profile but with baggage free agent who worked out? I was about to say free agent period but Pierre Garcon was good for them. Other than that though, they are just a shitty franchise with a shitty owner and that is contagious to the whole team.

All this does is add drama to the two Eagles/Redskins games a year, which tbph, could really use some. There isnt even a rivalry between the Redskins really because theyve just fucking sucked more often than not over the past 15 years. And their uniforms are straight hideous, look like a bad throwback for another team or a Buccaneers jersey that went through the wash too many times

Brandon Boykin v DeSean Jackson?

shut em down


----------



## Tommyboy

So Aldon Smith isn't quite having the off-season that he had hoped for. He clearly hasn't put down the booze as promised following his DUI arrest, so now he's facing some federal charges after going on a rant about having a bomb on him while belligerent at the airport.  Any thoughts on what the team and/or league is going to do about this?  One thing that we can agree on is that he's not going to be in the starting lineup for the 49ers come opening week of the season, although that doesn't mean that the team will part ways with him, just that his punishment will prevent him from starting the first few games this upcoming season.


----------



## Care

Jesus the 49ers just cant stay out of the news....

First Culliver

Then Kaepernick

Now Aldon.....

At least it looks like Kaepernick is innocent but the other 2 have serious issues. The Aldon thing may actually work out in our favor in the long run because it will be very difficult to sign all of our good players after this year. It will hurt to not have him producing like he used to though. Our best-in-league Lb corp seems to be falling apart with the Bowman injury and Aldons problems. Hopefully Willis can keep beasting even though he is getting long in the tooth we really need him.


----------



## subotai

as soon as Kaepernick gets paid that team is going to shit


----------



## MikeOekiM

subotai said:


> as soon as Kaepernick gets paid that team is going to shit



and harbaugh's drafts have mostly been shit.


----------



## subotai

I think Marqise Lee is going to be the best offensive rookie out of this draft


----------



## Care

subotai said:


> as soon as Kaepernick gets paid that team is going to shit



I think the management knows what they are doing. If they do sign Kaepernick then it wont cripple the team.

In Baalke I trust.


----------



## subotai

bowman is never going to be the same player

no wr corps

frank gore is another year older (running backs last a long time though iirc)

vernon davis is a bitch

aldon smith is on bluelight

whos going to help Kaep out?


----------



## Care

subotai said:


> vernon davis is a bitch



YOU TAKE THAT BACK RIGHT NOW!

Are you shimazu by any chance?

You seem to be just about as much of a no life shit talker as he was.


----------



## subotai

haha yeah that is me. They just need to get like one or two more solid players on offense and theyd be right there

should have signed chris johnson


----------



## MikeOekiM

really excited for the draft this thursday. Falcons with 6th pick i'd be happy with either Clowney, Mack, Robinson, or Matthews. if none of them make it to falcons i'll be upset.

#1 they need a pass rusher and then an offensive tackle. they'll probably end up with Jake Matthews then pass rusher in 2nd. possibly a safety too though

i can see falcons trading down for multiple picks instead of up like most people are saying.


----------



## subotai

theyd be better suited taking an O lineman after giving matt ryan all that money


----------



## MikeOekiM

they had the worst pass rush in the league last season though. And Sam Baker missed all last season to injury so if he can stay healthy this year and we get a DE that would be perfect.

also having Julio Jones and Roddy White back healthy should help him get rid of the ball quicker


----------



## subotai

personally id take either clowney or mack if I was the falcons but i also wouldnt have signed Matt Ryan to that contract based on what he's accomplished in the league so far.

I think the offensive line does more for a quarterback than the QB does for the rest of the team IMO. look at Nick Foles, nobody had him on their radar coming out of college but he winds up in the right syste, behind the right O-Line, with the right playmakers, and suddenly he's an MVP candidate

the falcons offense is closer to being great than the defense is to being passable, might as well lock up one first by drafting a solid OT that will improve their questionable running game as well. I think Steven Jackson is on his way out this year, not that he's unproductive, just not nearly what he used to be. it started habbening last year that just got lost in the sauce because the whole team sucked.

id be cool with the Eagles taking Kelvin Benjamin from Florida St but i think by them re-signing Riley Cooper that might not happen due to them being fairly similiar types of players. I like Cooper as a physical receiver who is a borderline tight end and can block downfield (see: DeSean jackson's total YAC), but both him and Maclin seem more suited to being the 2nd receiver. They dont have that speedy guy anymore who stretches the field, Chip Kelly needs that to happen for his offense to truly work. 

Id also be cool with Marqise Lee. I think his name also got lost in the sauce and something about an injury but I like how he plays. Changes speed really well, which is only like 20 times more important in the NFL than your 40 time. good route runner too. I just dont know if id want to spend a 1st rd pick on him when they need help on defense first and foremost. if he is somehow there in the second round though, DRAFT THIS MAN

Johnny Manziel goes to.... Cleveland Browns imo. 

and they actually become exciting to watch with him, Josh gordon, and that defense

apparently Todd McShay thinks Marqise Lee could go to the Eagles too. that makes me feel a lot better about this whole process.

god I hate those guys


----------



## MikeOekiM

Matt Ryan played great last year considering he had the worst o-line last year + julio and roddy injured. they woulda won games even with all those injuries to the o-line and WRs too but the defense was just way too bad. I think that right there says enough about him. 

Falcons badly needed o-line and d-line coming into this offseason. I like how they got Paul Solai and Tyson Jackson in free agency but they're mostly run defenders, and then they signed Jon Asomoah to start at guard who ive heard good things about. 

Now they just need a RT and a pass rusher. They're gonna have to go DE and OT rounds 1 and 2 imo. maybe Dee Ford in the 2nd possibly. he dominated the senior bowl but he acts really stupid and i just wish he was more likable.


----------



## subotai

they should probably just trade down if they were smart.

honestly, I would never pick in the top 7-8 picks if I could trade down and get either a 2nd or 3rd rounder. There's always going to be someone who falls out of the top picks that you can scoop up and a lot of All-Pros come out of the 2nd and 3rd rounds. Even 4-7 is starting to produce more and more great players.

It's all about how they fit into your team and whether you put them in a position to succeed

as far as free agency goes, its easy to get caught up in the hooplah when your teams signs someone but I always try to envision the signee going against the best player on the opposite side of the ball in the division and then see how I feel.

Malcolm Jenkins is a decent safety to sign for the Eagles. Do I think he can cover Jason Witten or Dez Bryant? Not particularly

but odds are he shouldnt have to since the Eagles CBs are criminally underrated. They had no solid safety play last year and still looked like they were always getting better

the whole defense will improve imo, Kendricks has a knack for finding the football and is definitely a "high motor" type of player. Fletcher Cox is Ndamakong Suh but without the penalties. Connor Barwin reminds me of a more versatile Jared Allen except not as good of a pure pass rusher.

which is really what this team needs. someone coming on the edge that makes QBs have to get rid of the ball FAST, before the weak safeties come into play. Trent Cole, I love him to death, but he old man. And as I said about Barwin, great versatility but not the best pure pass rusher

they need someone to be on the other side of Kendricks that can get to the QB in a hurry and make their own sacks rather than having them more or less fall into their laps because of good coverage (sorry Trent Cole)

should be an interesting year though, NFC East plays the NFC West so I get my wish of seeing the Eagles play the Seahawks 

already calling its going to be a good game


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

As the chargers play the hawks niners and Arizona


----------



## MikeOekiM

subotai said:


> they should probably just trade down if they were smart



If Clowney, Mack, or Robinson are available when falcons are on the clock then DEFINITELY draft whoever is available of the 3. Would also want Jake Matthews but wouldnt be totally upset if they passed on him and traded down with him available. I say they stay put and take Matthews with the other 3 already being gone.

reports everyone around the league is saying that Marquise Lee won't make it past the Packers pick #21, which is the pick right before Eagles. Don't remember watching him much in college but he looked the best at the senior bowl practices i watched awhile back.

really excited you guys


----------



## ArCi

Wait so Golden Tate fucked Russell Wilson's wife?


----------



## subotai

I really hope they take Marqise Lee tbh, I think he would fit the Eagles perfectly and Chip Kelly likes to take Pac-12 players

apparently he ran a 4.59 40 which is slow for a "speed" receiver but I dont go solely off 40 times. Only thing they really prove is your general speediness and if you can outrun guys chasing you.

Not whether or not you can avoid being tackled, which is the goal of any position player on offense iirc


----------



## subotai

Eagles get a 3rd round pick for moving down 4 spots 

fuck yeah Chip

now if Kansas City doesnt take Marquise Lee I see him there at 26 still. I know thats what Chip is going to do, take Lee if hes there

mostly because it's a need, but also because he probably wants to give a metaphorical bird to DeSean Jackson

fuck yeah Dee Ford typical Andy Reid first round pick "hey were already really good at pass rushing so lets get another one because I dont throw deep balls anyway"

Marquise Lee, do it chip


----------



## subotai

alright at least they went after a pass rusher

Im more interested in who they take with the Manziel pick tbh, I have a feeling that might turn out to be a great call on the Eagle's part


----------



## axl blaze

my team, the Pittsburgh Steelers, yet again draft a defensive player from Ohio State...

essentially, Ryan Shazier LB for tOSU, had the best statistical combine performance out of any player that showed... for a LB, this is damn good shit (as this award usually goes to Iunno a CB or WR)

since I have watched Shazier ball during his freshman, sophomore, and junior years at tOSU - I will say the kid has some insane raw talent. it really is a dream for any LB to be picked up by Pittsburgh and to be coached by the legendary Dick LeBeau

plus Ryan Shazier will look great behind fellow Buckeye stand-out DE Cameron Heyward

i don't know about ya'll - but since Ohio is so football obsessed, I went to an NFL Draft party and got pretty crunk. granted, the party was stocked full of Cleveland Browns fans, but at least they got Johnny Football??


----------



## subotai

combine schmombine

lets take a guys performance in mostly irrelevant activities on a solitary day and judge his entire potential based off that

seems legit

Shazier will probably be good though


----------



## Thanatos

First round was a bust for me as always. But I'm one of those guys that thinks the second round is where the best players are most likely to be drafted. 

Anyways here's the live draft coverage from our friends at ESPN


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

verry pleased with SDs draft with CB jason verret


----------



## neversickanymore

I like the schedule the pack got.. good buy time at nov 2..  anybody know who these clowns we face on   Sunday, November 30.. must be some sorta expansion team.  Hahh at lambeau as well.


----------



## MikeOekiM

lol when I heard eagles pick, Marcus.... I immedietly thought ok Marqise Lee.

Falcons get who I was expecting, Im happy with it. I didnt even think Khalil Mack would make it to raiders so only one pick ahead of falcons that was kinda upsetting though. I heard Falcons really tried to trade into the 1st round to get Dee Ford as their pass rusher but Chiefs got him. idk what they're gonna do now.


----------



## Thanatos

Man you can have Dee Ford, I'm not convinced about him on the Chiefs at all. I don't think he is versatile enough.


----------



## MikeOekiM

falcons dont need someone who's versatile right now. They just need a pure pass rusher which is exactly what Dee Ford is.

They take a DT which they didnt really need, but apparently he coulda been a 1st rounder so they're going the best guy on their draft board route.


----------



## Thanatos

Should have just stuck to the 'pain killing' injections they give out like candy. And no, those aren't cortisone shots.


----------

